# Forum > Humanmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten (Examensforen) > vor dem Studium - Studienbeginn >  Ham Nat 2013

## datensammlerin11

Hallo ihr lieben,

ich wei, es ist noch viel zu frh, aber ich mchte 
endlich 2013 mit dem medizinstudium anfangen und suche bis dahin ein
paar nette leute, die mit mir lernen wollen
ich bin wie viele andere auch auf den ham nat angewiesen, und werde vorrraussichtlich
ende dezember mit dem lernen anfangen.

Liebe Gre

Sophie

----------


## te@

Es ist nie zu frh mit lernen. Ich habe heute schon angefangen mir einen berblick zu verschaffen  :Big Grin:

----------


## datensammlerin11

echt??? hast du dieses jahr teilgenommen oder wirst du erst jetzt dein abi machen?

----------


## lauralina

bin dabei!!!! dieses jahr wars fr die katz... werd fr 2013 definitiv mehr lernen mssen

----------


## datensammlerin11

> Es ist nie zu frh mit lernen. Ich habe heute schon angefangen mir einen berblick zu verschaffen


dir kann man ja gar nicht eine private nachricht schicken ^^

----------


## datensammlerin11

> bin dabei!!!! dieses jahr wars fr die katz... werd fr 2013 definitiv mehr lernen mssen


^cool kommst du aus HH?
hast du auch am ham int teilgenommen?

----------


## te@

Fr den HAM-NAT sollte man aufreden Fall die Fakten und Formel in Physik, Chemie und Bio kennen. 
Und da ich leider kein Chemie in der Oberstufe hatte, muss ich da wirklich viel aufholen.
Hier ist mal ein Link, der aufzeigt, welche Themenblcke drankommen. Hoffe der hilft weiter  :Smilie:  http://www.uke.de/studierende/downlo...ertest_UKE.pdf

----------


## lauralina

ja komm aus hamburg
und NEIN hab leider nicht am hamint teilgenommen, dafr war mein test ergebnis einfach zu schlecht  :Frown:  
kommst du auch aus hamburg?

----------


## EVT

kopf hoch, ihr habt ja noch viel zeit zum lernen! zum glck darf man den so oft wie man will machen, dann sieht man nach dem 1. mal, wo die schwchen waren und kann gezielt dagegen steuern.

----------


## datensammlerin11

> ja komm aus hamburg
> und NEIN hab leider nicht am hamint teilgenommen, dafr war mein test ergebnis einfach zu schlecht  
> kommst du auch aus hamburg?


jaaaa  :Smilie:  das passt sehr gut, hast du gute bcher zum lernen?

----------


## datensammlerin11

> jaaaa  das passt sehr gut, hast du gute bcher zum lernen?


oder besser hast du FB?

----------


## lauralina

Ne keine guten bcher (war auch einer meiner fehler)
aber ich wei wo man sie kriegt ^^ hab nen stabi ausweis! und ansonsten ebay! bin gerade dabei mir mein Lernmaterial zusammen zu ersteigern! anfangen zu lernen tu ich aber trotzdem wahrscheinlich erst nach weihnachten das reicht!

----------


## Yannic12

Ich kann euch bei der Gelegenheit die Kurzlehrbcher von Medilearn ans Herz legen. Sind zwar frs Physikum aber vermitteln relativ gut die basics, grade in Physik und Chemie (aber auch Mathe fand ich ganz gut weil da teilweise Sachen wie Halbwertszeit vorgerechnet bekommt). Ich habe Physik in der 10. abgewhlt und wurde dann von den groen Bchern regelrecht erschlagen. Als Nachschlagewerk sind sie aber trotzdem gut. 

Viele Gre

----------


## te@

> Ich kann euch bei der Gelegenheit die Kurzlehrbcher von Medilearn ans Herz legen. Sind zwar frs Physikum aber vermitteln relativ gut die basics, grade in Physik und Chemie (aber auch Mathe fand ich ganz gut weil da teilweise Sachen wie Halbwertszeit vorgerechnet bekommt). Ich habe Physik in der 10. abgewhlt und wurde dann von den groen Bchern regelrecht erschlagen. Als Nachschlagewerk sind sie aber trotzdem gut. 
> 
> Viele Gre



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Ich hab Emir Chemie, Bio, Physik und Mathe geholt und die sind wirklich gut aufgebaut und leicht verstndlich. Mit denen lsst es sich wahrscheinlich am einfachsten lernen, wenn man keine Schulbcher mehr hat.

----------


## bugger

Ich finde, dass es zur Zeit definitiv noch zu frh ist, auch nur an den HamNat zu denken...
Ich habe dieses Jahr ber den HamNat einen Studienplatz bekommen (49 Punkte, DN 1,5), und ich habe knapp zwei Monate vorher angefangen zu lernen und das in einem berschaubaren Rahmen. Das Problem ist, dass man die Themen eigentlich relativ schnell kann, und danach entweder unntzen Mist lernt oder zur Wissenskonservation bergeht, beides bringt nix.

Es kommt wirklich nur das dran, was wirklich im Katalog steht.
Noch ein kleiner Tipp: hebt euch die Selbsttests auf, damit ihr euren Lernerfolg abschtzen knnt, es gibt nur zwei, also verschwendet die nicht

----------


## phagosom

Jepp, die Skripte bringen wirklich eine Menge fr HAM-Nat. Fr den TMS lohnt es weniger, ist aber auch nicht verkehrt.

----------


## bugger

Die Skripte sind aber nicht unbedingt ntig, mit Schulbchern und Abi-Zusammenfassungen der jeweiligen Fcher (besonders in Chemie) kann man sich auch hervorragend vorbereiten.

----------


## te@

Aber wenn man alle seine Schulbcher abgeben musste und sowieso kein Chemie hatte, muss man leider lernen  :Smilie:  
Und es ist doch sowieso besser, wenn man am Ball bleibt, denn dann hat man nicht sooooo den Druck im Studium. Wrde ich jetzt kein Chemie lernen, msste ich es im Studium lernen und da sieht das mit der Zeit nicht so entspannt aus wie jetzt  :Smilie:

----------


## Contra Legem

Ich bin ja bers 2. AdH reingekommen. Ich hatte zum Beispiel kein Physik mehr, habe auch nur mit Schulbchern gelernt und finde man sollte sich, wenn berhaupt und wenn man garnix hat, i-wo billig aus dem www paar Bcher zurechtsuchen. Denn wenn es dann klappen sollte, gibts noch genug Bcher und Atlanten die ihr kaufen msst die echt Kohle kosten. Allerdings denke ich ist es nochmal ganz anderes Wissen als im Studium. Die basics zu wissen OK aber die Hlfte von dem was ich fr den HAM-Nat gelernt hab ist eh schon weg... ;)

Sooo genug des Negativen. Klar knnt ihr jetzt schon anfangen aber die Gefahr dann wieder was zu vergessen ist nat. gro. Wie siehts denn mit dem TMS aus? Das wr ja auch noch ne Option...


lg

----------


## te@

TMS habe ich diese Jahr gemacht und konnte dann z.B. in Mnchen meine 1,6 auf 1,2 heben (was mir nichts gebracht hat)
Aber der TMS ist auf jeden Fall eine Alternative, man sollte ihn aber dennoch gut absolvieren. Die meisten Unis interessiert es nmlich welche Note ihr im Test hattet und nicht welchen Prozentrang und wenn eure Note schlechter ist als euer DN bringt der TMS auch wieder nichts

----------


## datensammlerin11

was meint ihr? welche punktzahl wird man nchstes jahr fr md brauchen???

----------


## datensammlerin11

hmmmmm? hat niemand eine ahnung??

----------


## aii

Also ich wrde mal sagen, dass das nchstes Jahr 100% anzieht.
Die Ergebnisse von diesem Jahr wurden doch noch gar nicht verffentlicht. Also wrde ich mal sagen: Abwarten!

----------


## Jana1

Ich werd auch dabei sein  :Smilie:  Bin auf Platz 256 gelandet ...  hoffe, dass das zweite Mal besser wird. Krankenpflegepraktikum ich komme. Also fr Lerngruppen in HH und naher Zukunft bin ich bereit  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Puschll

wei jmd. welche Punktzahl die Grenze war dieses Jahr in Magdeburg?  ich habe denen schon eine Mail geschickt, aber keine Antwort bekommen ^^

----------


## Contra Legem

Irgendwas in der Mitte von 70

----------


## Dr.Sonnenschein

hey leute, ich wollte euch nur ein paar tipps geben fr den ham-nat und ham-int weil mir selber dieses Forum mit dem ham-nat 2012 megaaa geholfen hat. Also ich hab ziemlich frh angefangen zu lernen, weil ich berhaupt keinen plan in physik gehabt hab. Ich hab mir zu jedem Fach ne Mappe angelegt mit dem was ich dann alles zum schluss gelernt . 

Also ich kann euch nur sagen das 2012 bio ziemlich heftig war, weil es eben sehr genau abgefragt worden ist mit allen mglichen enzymen etc. also da wrde ich wirklich ins detail gehen.
Chemie war recht leicht und absolut machbar, nix groartig schwieriges. 
Und Physik hat nen klaren Schwerpunkt in der Elektrizitt gehabt und dem Berechnen von Leistungen. Ihr msst das Rechnen mit Prfixen sicher draufhaben, sonst vergeudet ihr Punkte. 
Viele haben mit der Zeit Schwierigkeiten gehabt, wobei wenn ihr euch eurer Sache sicher seit geht das voll klar. 

Und ich kann euch wie alle anderen vorher absolut die Medilearn Skripte empfehlen, weil die hammer geil geschrieben sind und wenn ihr das Zeug drauf habt, dann kann euch nix mehr schocken. Was auch richtig gut ist, ist wenn ich euch bei med-board anmeldet und euch da Altklausuren in Physik runterladet und die Vorlesugsfolien + skripte, weil ihr euch daran auch gut orientieren knnt, und manchmal auch klinische Bezge da sind, die das lernen und die frage nach dem Sinn manchmal beantworten. Die uni hamburg hat fr Chemie Altklausuren und bungsaufgaben ins netz gestellt zum Teil mit Lsung. Mit Altklausuren kreuzen ist dann das was ihr am besten in der letzten lernphase macht. erst mal Lernmaterial sammel und zusammenschreiben, dann lernen z.T. auswendiglernen und dann kreuzen bis ihr das im schlaf knnt. es nervt aber es lohnt sich.

guckt im hamnat 2012 forum, da stehen manche originalfragen aus dem Hamnat.

und was den Ham-int angeht so wollen sie nchstes Jahr eure Lebenslufe sehen, und da es immer nur um soziales dabei geht, wrde ich euch empfehlen was ehrenamtliches zu machen, sowas wie senioren besuchen oder Besuchsdienste in der Klinik (grne Damen) etc.  

Ich hoffe ich konnte euch helfen und ich drck euch mega mig die Daumen, weil wenn ihr das wirklich wollt hat jeder von euch nen Studienplatz verdient. Und nerds gibts genug an der uni, wr schn wenn da auch mal normalos rumlaufen wrden

----------


## te@

Dankeschn, dass hrt sich doch schon mal gut an  :Smilie: 
frh lernen lohnt sich dann ja doch. Falls ich ins HAM-INT kommen, knnte ich nur mit ehrenamtlicher Arbeit im DLRG kommen, aber ich finde das reicht auch aus oder?

----------


## Dr.Sonnenschein

Kein Problem, ich helf euch wo es geht, also wenn irgendwer Fragen hat, fragt einfach. Ja also ich persnlich hab jetzt senioren besucht aber ich glaub sofern man das schon lnger macht und vielleicht sogar ne kleine besttigung hat passt das schon

----------


## aii

> Irgendwas in der Mitte von 70


Das triffts ja ganz genau!  :hmmm...: 

http://www.med.uni-magdeburg.de/Stud...hren+2012.html

----------


## nevermind923

Ich wrd auf jeden Fall empfehlen, nicht zu sehr in die Tiefe zu gehen und sich in Details zu verrennen! Besser man wei nicht, was Teratogene sind und vergeudet dabei nen bisschen was (ist bei 80 fragen kein drama!) als dass man sich vllig in details verliert. Stattdessen lieber die basics wie im Schlaf knnen (dann langt es auch mit der Zeit)! Schnappt euch in Physik zum Beispiel einfach so ein bungsbuc mit Lsungen! Die Beispielaufgaben aus dem Netz sind auch eine gute Orientierung. Und bt die Sache mit den Einheiten (Prfixe, 10er-Potenzen etc.) 
Glaube brigens auch leider, dass die Punktwerte hoch gehen werden. Dieses Jahr war die Unsicherheit einfach gro, darum gab es nicht so viele Bewerbungen, einige Leute haben sich auch beworben und wussten gar nix vom Test. Aber nchstes Mal isses halt kein Geheimtipp mehr... Wnsch euch viel Erfolg, wer sich vorbereitet, der packt das schon!  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## aii

Da hast du wohl vollkommen Recht. Klingt sehr vielversprechend, obwohls dann ja kein "Geheimtipp" mehr ist.
Erstaunlich. Es haben sich nur 792 Menschen beworben. Also wurd fast jede Sau eingeladen.

http://www.hochschulstart.de/fileadm...WS_2012_13.pdf

----------


## Herzchirurg_90

Ich wrde jedem raten, der eine Note von 2,5 und schlechter hat sich in Magdeburg zu bewerben ..... Hamburg ist ja schn und gut , jedoch gibt es auch eine MENGE von Bewerbern die nach HAMBURG wollen ..... Ich gehe mittlerweile davon aus, dass die Stadt anziehender ist als die Uni/UK selbst  :Big Grin: 


Aber warum beschftigt Ihr euch schon damit ???? Wollt Ihr nicht erst  das SS, das Ergebnis aus den Niederlanden, die Auswahlverfahren der Unis in sterreich abwarten? (Wrde ich auf jeden Fall so machen, wenn ich an EURER Stelle wre .....  ich sags euch 2014 wirds "rocken" wenn ich wieder dabei bin  :Big Grin: )

----------


## nevermind923

Note 2,5 und schlechter bringt MD nix... Es ist rechnerisch nich wirklich mglich damit reinzukommen, die leute die das hatten sind auch gar nicht zum test aufgeschlagen....

----------


## Melina93

> Note 2,5 und schlechter bringt MD nix... Es ist rechnerisch nich wirklich mglich damit reinzukommen, die leute die das hatten sind auch gar nicht zum test aufgeschlagen....


Die sind gar nicht gekommen? Warum bewerben sie sich dann erst?
Und noch was zu dem Detailwissen: Man hat meiner Meinung nach im HamNat vor allem in Bio durchaus Detailwissen gebraucht. Sonst htte man nicht einmal die Hlfte der Biofragen beantworten knnen. Ist schwierig zu beurteilen, aber ein wenig Detailwissen muss man schon haben.

----------


## Contra Legem

> Das triffts ja ganz genau!


 76 waren es ;)

----------


## aii

Hm. Also ich lese 75 Punkte (2.NRV)?!

----------


## aii

Sagt mal ihr Magdebuger Studenten: Gibts "viele" mit einem 2,x Abischnitt oder ist das eher eine Seltenheit? Die Uni hat ja nicht verffentlicht, was die schlechteste, zugelassene Durchschnittsnote ist. Wrd mich mal sehr interessieren.

----------


## Contra Legem

schlechteste note war 2,6 mit 2.-bestem ham-nat ergebnis i-wo bei 50 pkt.

----------


## datensammlerin11

kann mor jemand die seite schicken, wo das alle szu lesen ist??

----------


## Melina93

Weis einer wieviel Punkte man in HH gebraucht hat? Und wie da die DN-Verteilung ist?

----------


## Gesocks

> Weis einer wieviel Punkte man in HH gebraucht hat? Und wie da die DN-Verteilung ist?


Es sind Leute bis einschlielich 1,9 dabei. Die restliche "Zulassungsstatistik" kenne ich nicht, wurde in den vergangen Jahren ja immer gegen Februar/Mrz des Folgejahres verffentlicht.

----------


## Schubbe

Da redest du jetzt aber gerade von Hamburg oder?

----------


## sun.flower

> schlechteste note war 2,6 mit 2.-bestem ham-nat ergebnis i-wo bei 50 pkt.


YEAH!! Ist ein gutes Aushngeschild fr den HamNat, super Sache!  :Grinnnss!: 

(und der Beweis, dass nicht nur die Abibesten fhig sind..)

----------


## Gesocks

> Da redest du jetzt aber gerade von Hamburg oder?


Japp, antwortend auf Melinas Frage. Ich editier's mal als Zitat rein; muss mich noch dran gewhnen, dass HAMNat nicht mehr nur Hamburg betrifft.

----------


## bugger

89 haben im HamNat direkt gereicht, ca. 117 nach dem HamInt...

----------


## aii

> schlechteste note war 2,6 mit 2.-bestem ham-nat ergebnis i-wo bei 50 pkt.


Wie geil.  :Gefllt mir!:  

Der muss sich ja ein Loch in den Bauch gefreut haben, falls er Neuabiturient war. (Htte ich zumindest  :Grinnnss!: ). Das stimmt mich ein wenig froh fr das nchste Jahr.

----------


## Kas*

Ich werde (wenn mein Abi fr die Einladung reicht) auch am Ham-Nat teilnehmen. Ich habe diesen Selbsttest gemacht und hatte 51% richtig (ziemlich schlecht) und hab da gemerkt, dass ich die meisten Probleme in Chemie hatte, was auch niicht so berraschend kam, da ich Chemie nach der 10. Klasse abgewhlt hatte. Am wenigsten hatte ich Probleme in Bio, da ich das als LK habe. Ich wei jetzt aber trotzdem nicht, was genau und woraus ich lernen soll. Ich hab noch das Chemie-Buch der 10. Klasse aber wei jetzt nicht ob das geeignet ist. Hat jemand vllt. ein Tipp? 
Die Medi-Learn-Skripte werde ich mir auch bestellen, da die hier ja ziemlich gelobt werden.

----------


## te@

Hey Kas,

mir geht es hnlich wie dir (Kein Chemie seit der 10 und Bio als LK). Neben den Meid-Learn-Skripten wrde ich das Schulbuch benutzen und mir noch weitere Bcher und Lernhefte anschaffen. Schau mal bei Amazone. Es gibt dort einiges von Zeeck und Harten (ich hab Chemie und Physik plus bungen).
Ich stell hier noch den Link vom Themenkatalog des Ham-Nat's rein, daran wrde ich mich orientierten.
http://www.uke.de/studierende/downlo...ertest_UKE.pdf

----------


## bugger

Ich mchte dir lieber das Buch ans Herz legen, mit dem ich den HamNat als 12. geschafft habe, und welches denke ich besser ist als Medi-Learn, denn es enthlt keinen unntzen Mist.

http://www.amazon.de/Abiturwissen-Ch...3177220&sr=1-1

Wenn du das kannst, wirklich kannst, brauchst du vor Chemie im HamNat keine Angst mehr zu haben, und es didaktisch sehr gut aufbereitet.

----------


## Contra Legem

Oh man, ich hatte ein buch mit dem ich gelernt habe... und das war 1 Physikbuch... fr alles andere bin ich viel zu geizig gewesen

----------


## bugger

Physik hab ich nicht lernen mssen, da kann ich nix zu sagen^^ In Bio bin ich gut mit dem Schulbuch gefahren und in Chemie mit dem bereits beschriebenen...

----------


## Kas*

Danke fr die Tipps  :Smilie:  Ich werde mir das Chemie-Buch auf jeden Fall mal bestellen. Laut diesem Themenkatalog htte ich eig. gar nicht so die Probleme mit Chemie haben sollen. Wir haben ziemlich viel davon in Bio im Rahmen der Stoffwechselphysiologie und der Proteinbiosynthese behandelt, aber naja  :Big Grin:  
Wann fngt ihr denn an zu lernen bzw. wann habt ihr angefangen?

----------


## te@

Ich hab schon mit Chemie angefangen, weil ein Chemie wurde an meiner Schule nicht so ernst genommen. Sprich: ich lerne von ganz von vorne. Aber lass es am besten ruhig angehen und mach immer mal ein bisschen, sonst machst du dich verrckt.  :Smilie:

----------


## Contra Legem

Aber vergisst man das nich eh alles wieder wenn man des jetzt schon lernt?

----------


## Kas*

Also ich find's ehrlich gesagt auch etwas frh, aber jeder hat ja seine eignen Methoden. Ich fange so gegen April an, jetzt knnte ich sowieso nicht anfangen zu lernen, da ich noch fr's Abi lernen muss.

----------


## te@

Ich lern doch jetzt nicht und warte dann bis zum Ham-Nat  :Big Grin:  also mit vergessen wird da nichts. Eher lerne ich jetzt den neuen Stoff (Chemie) und vor dem Ham-Nat wiederhole ich und verinnerliche ich dann alles, damit am Testtag alles wie aus "der Pistole geschossen" kommt  :Big Grin: 
Zu frh lernen gibt es eigentlich nicht, weil Wiederholungen festigen nur. Aber wenn man noch das Abi vor sich hat, sollte man sich auf jeden Fall erstmal darauf konzentrieren.

----------


## bugger

Wann der richtige Zeitpunkt ist, msst ihr selbst wissen... ich sage nur, dass man es nicht bertreiben sollte, ich bin mit dem Lernstart Ende Juli (also ca 3 Wochen) gut gefahren. Ich hatte allerdings Chemie und Physik als LK und da immer ne 1^^

----------


## Contra Legem

Ich hab auch erst 4 Wochen vorher angefangen, hatte kein Physik und habe daher nur Physik gelernt... fr MD hats gereicht. Bei HH htte es schon anders ausgesehen...

----------


## EVT

ich wrde lieber zu frh anfangen und noch viel zeit zum wiederholen haben, als nachher zu merken, dass die zeit knapp wird. dafr ist es zu wichtig.

----------


## Erdbeermond

Ich sehe das wie EVT. Hab fr den TMS (gut, ist etwas anders) auch frh genug angefangen und war heilfroh darber. Wenn man die Zeit hat (wenn man erst frs Abi lernen muss, ist das was anderes, hat definitiv Vorrang), dann schadet es auf keinen Fall, sich frh genug darauf vorzubereiten. Dann kann man sich hinterher wenigstens nicht darber beklagen
"Htte ich doch nur mehr getan"

----------


## *milkakuh*

Kann mir jemand ein gutes Physikbuch empfehlen, mit dem man sich Grundlagen + Aufbauwissen fr HamNat und Co aneignen kann? 

Ich habe Physik leider nach der 11. Klasse abgegeben und mich auch vorher nicht so wirklich mit dem Fach beschftigt, doof aber ist jetzt leider nicht zu ndern. 

Ich bin also auf der Suche nach einem Buch, mit dem auch ich Physik verstehe. Wichtig ist mir, dass z.B. Rechnungen mit den entsprechenden Zwischenschritten vorhanden sind (einfache Umformungen etc. kann ich selber aber es sollte doch etwas ausfhrlicher und zum einfachen Nachrechnen geeignet sein). Ich habe das Buch "Physik fr Mediziner" in der 5. Auflage schon daheim, mit diesem komme ich allerdings nicht sehr gut klar. Von einem Bekannten wurde mir der Metzler empfohlen. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit diesem Buch? Mit welchem Buch habt ihr in der Oberstufe gearbeitet und knnt ihr empfehlen?

Vielen Dank schonmal!  :Smilie:

----------


## Kas*

> Kann mir jemand ein gutes Physikbuch empfehlen, mit dem man sich Grundlagen + Aufbauwissen fr HamNat und Co aneignen kann? 
> 
> Ich habe Physik leider nach der 11. Klasse abgegeben und mich auch vorher nicht so wirklich mit dem Fach beschftigt, doof aber ist jetzt leider nicht zu ndern. 
> 
> Ich bin also auf der Suche nach einem Buch, mit dem auch ich Physik verstehe. Wichtig ist mir, dass z.B. Rechnungen mit den entsprechenden Zwischenschritten vorhanden sind (einfache Umformungen etc. kann ich selber aber es sollte doch etwas ausfhrlicher und zum einfachen Nachrechnen geeignet sein). Ich habe das Buch "Physik fr Mediziner" in der 5. Auflage schon daheim, mit diesem komme ich allerdings nicht sehr gut klar. Von einem Bekannten wurde mir der Metzler empfohlen. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit diesem Buch? Mit welchem Buch habt ihr in der Oberstufe gearbeitet und knnt ihr empfehlen?
> 
> Vielen Dank schonmal!


Blo nicht Metzler! Das ist unser Physik-Schulbuch (11.-13.) und es ist wirklich nicht gut (m.M.n.). Rechnungen gibt es kaum, die Formelherleitungen sind unzureichend bis gar nicht erklrt (heit die klatschen die Formel einfach auf die Seite) und die Beispiele sind auch sch... und nicht erklrt.
Ich habe eine richtige Abneigung gegenber dieses Buches.  :Big Grin:

----------


## *milkakuh*

> Blo nicht Metzler! Das ist unser Physik-Schulbuch (11.-13.) und es ist wirklich nicht gut (m.M.n.). Rechnungen gibt es kaum, die Formelherleitungen sind unzureichend bis gar nicht erklrt (heit die klatschen die Formel einfach auf die Seite) und die Beispiele sind auch sch... und nicht erklrt.
> Ich habe eine richtige Abneigung gegenber dieses Buches.


Eine Alternative kennst du nicht zufllig, oder?  :was ist das...?:  Mist, dachte ich htte endlich ein vernnftiges Buch gefunden...

----------


## Kas*

> Eine Alternative kennst du nicht zufllig, oder?  Mist, dachte ich htte endlich ein vernnftiges Buch gefunden...


Ich habe mir jetzt noch keine Gedanken um ein Physik-Buch gemacht, aber ich denke, dass ich mir dieses Buch hier bestellen werde http://www.amazon.de/Abiturwissen-Ph...d_bxgy_b_img_y , da ich von dem Verlag schon (nach der Empfehlung von Bugger) das Chemie-Buch bestellt habe.

----------


## Mona_Lisa

> Kann mir jemand ein gutes Physikbuch empfehlen, mit dem man sich Grundlagen + Aufbauwissen fr HamNat und Co aneignen kann? 
> 
> Ich habe Physik leider nach der 11. Klasse abgegeben und mich auch vorher nicht so wirklich mit dem Fach beschftigt, doof aber ist jetzt leider nicht zu ndern. 
> 
> Ich bin also auf der Suche nach einem Buch, mit dem auch ich Physik verstehe. Wichtig ist mir, dass z.B. Rechnungen mit den entsprechenden Zwischenschritten vorhanden sind (einfache Umformungen etc. kann ich selber aber es sollte doch etwas ausfhrlicher und zum einfachen Nachrechnen geeignet sein). Ich habe das Buch "Physik fr Mediziner" in der 5. Auflage schon daheim, mit diesem komme ich allerdings nicht sehr gut klar. Von einem Bekannten wurde mir der Metzler empfohlen. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit diesem Buch? Mit welchem Buch habt ihr in der Oberstufe gearbeitet und knnt ihr empfehlen?
> 
> Vielen Dank schonmal!


Kurzlehrbuch Physik von Thieme (Zabel)  :Love: . In der Schule habe ich Physik immer gehasst, aber mit dem Buch konnte ich mich damit echt mehr oder weniger anfreunden. Ich habe das Buch zwar nicht fr den HamNat gehabt, aber ich kann mir vorstellen, dass es einem dafr genauso gut hilft wie fr die Physik-Klausur. Es werden alle Themen der Physik abgehandelt und immer viele medizinische Bezge eingefgt. Auerdem lsst es sich echt gut und verstndlich lesen.

----------


## bugger

> Ich habe mir jetzt noch keine Gedanken um ein Physik-Buch gemacht, aber ich denke, dass ich mir dieses Buch hier bestellen werde http://www.amazon.de/Abiturwissen-Ph...d_bxgy_b_img_y , da ich von dem Verlag schon (nach der Empfehlung von Bugger) das Chemie-Buch bestellt habe.


Lustiger Weise finde ich das Physik-Buch dieses Verlages richtig schlecht. Fr Physik ist ehr "Mentor Physik" zu empfehlen, viel viel besser

----------


## Schubbe

Der Metzler ist in Ordnung, wenn man auf viel "blabla" steht. Die Herleitungen waren teilweise etwas fraglich, soweit kann ich mich noch erinnern, dann hrts aber auch schon auf  :Big Grin:  Die wesentlichen Zusammenhnge wurden aber mMn. ausreichend erlutert. Es gibt sicherlich die einen oder anderen Abi-Trainer und andere Schulbcher, die dir helfen knnten.

Wichtig ist hier, dass du dich an Schulbchern orientierst. Lass auf jeden Fall die Finger von irgendwelchen "Standardwerken" wie bspw. dem Demtrder, da diese hufig mathematische Grundlagen ansetzen, die weit ber das Schulverstndnis hinausgehen. Dir ist nicht geholfen, wenn dir das Buch in 2 Zeilen die Coulombkraft herleitet (ja, das geht :>) und nichts hngen geblieben ist.

Am besten setzt du dich einfach mal in die Bibliothek und suchst dir 5 bis 10 Bcher raus, die du dann in Ruhe vor Ort durchbltterst. Ich denke Physikerbcher fr Nebenfchler eignen sich neben den blichen Abitrainern dann am besten.

Wenn die Bcher jeweils abdecken, was du lernen musst und in deinen Augen verstndlich geschrieben worden sind (Achtung: am besten mit bungsaufgaben _und_ Lsungen) kannst du dir ja 1-2 Exemplare ausleihen und dann mit denen lernen. Immerhin hat jeder seinen eigenen Lernstil. Ich rate aber davon ab noch mehr Bcher gleichzeitig zu einem Thema zu benutzen, das sorgt hufig wieder fr Verwirrungen (bspw. bei den Variabeln).

Und jetzt das Allerwichtigste, was die meisten vergessen:

Naturwissenschaften werden durch Anwendung erlernt. Das heit, wenn du glaubst ein Thema verstanden zu haben setzt du dich an die bungsaufgaben! Die bungsaufgaben sind die besten Lehrer und es ist vollkommend normal an manchen Aufgaben zu verzweifeln. Manche Tricks und Techniken muss man eben auf die harte Tour lernen.

----------


## iMario

So, ich schliee mich euch auch mal an, ich denke ich bin dann im WS13/14 in MD dabei, da es dieses Jahr erwartungsgem nirgends geklappt hat  :Smilie:  Bin gerade dabei, mir einen berblick ber die Themen zu verschaffen. Als Bcher habe ich momentan fr Biologie meine LK Bcher und das Kurzlehrbuch Biologie von Poeggel/Thieme und fr Chemie den Zeeck. Bei Physik und Mathe bin ich mir noch unsicher...  :Smilie:

----------


## Amygdala88

Hallo ihr HamNatler!  ::-stud:  Ich bin im Jahr 2009 ebenfalls ber den HamNat reingekommen (ber Note wre es absolut ausgeschlossen gewesen..) und kann mich noch gut an das Gefhl erinnern, das ich mit dem Lernen verbinde  :Smilie:  Die richtigen Bcher zu finden ist natrlich nicht einfach, aber ich kann von meiner Seite aus fr Chemie uneingeschrnkt den Zeeck empfehlen. Trotz seines Umfang war er fr mich persnlich das liebste meiner Lehrbcher und hat mich die Prinzipien der Chemie zum allerersten Mal in meinem Leben berhaupt verstehen lassen.. Fr das Fach Physik gab es viele, die sich mit dem Harten auseinandergesetzt hatten, ich mochte dafr das Skript Physik aus der Medi-Learn-Reihe aber mindestens genauso gern. In Biologie kann man sich, je nach Vorwissen, gut mit dem Hirsch-Kauffmann, dem Buselmaier oder ebenfalls Medi-Learn ausstatten. Das Fach Mathematik habe ich damals in meinen Lernbemhungen komplett weggelassen, denn Dreisatz, Prozentrechnung und Prfixe sind blicherweise Teil der Allgemeinbildung. Zum Kreuzen kann ich absolut die "Schwarze Reihe" empfehlen, damit ist man definitiv gut gerstet! Ich kann gut verstehen, dass man sich fragt, ob man nicht all das mhsam erlernte Wissen ber die Zeit hinweg wieder vergisst und ob es daher berhaupt Sinn macht, jetzt schon zu lernen- aber zum Einen gibt es nichts Wirksameres, als wirklich wieder und wieder zu kreuzen (Studienalltag lsst gren!) und zum Anderen msst ihr all das, was ihr jetzt lernt, nicht mhsam im Studium, das heit im alltglichen Studienstress, erarbeiten. Wissen, das ihr euch durch engagierte Eigenleistung heute erarbeitet, erleichtert euch morgen das Leben im Semester wirklich sehr und spart Zeit und Nerven. Ich kann nur sagen: Bleibt dran, die Plackerei lohnt sich zweifellos, die Freude, die man an diesem Studienfach hat, zahlt den Stress tausendfach zurck....die Monate zielstrebiger Vorbereitungsarbeit sind es wirklich Wert, um sich wie in meinem Falle einen Lebenstraum erfllen zu knnen.
Ich wnsche euch allen ganz viel Erfolg bei der Vorbereitung!

----------


## Dr.Sonnenschein

Also ich kann euch nur raten so frh wie mglich euch ran zusetzten und erstmal alles wichtige rauszuschreiben hefte und mappen anzulegen das dann zu lernen bis es euch raushngt und dann kreuzen kreuzen kreuzen. meldet euch bei med board an und ladet euch die altklausuren physik runter. hier ein paar chemie altklausuren der uni hamburg  http://www.chemie.uni-hamburg.de/ac/...m/Uebungen.htm . die medi learn skripte sind absolut aussreichend fr euch weil sie fr alle die ausgelegt sind die nicht soviel ahnung von dem fach haben also fr anfnger genau richtig. ich wrde an eurer stelle  sonst mir bcher aus der rztlichen zentralbibliothek etc. leihen und bloss nicht so viel geld fr dicke schinken ausgeben. Das Studium setzt vorraus das ihr immer kontinuierlich lernt und wenn ihr darin ungebt seid werdet ihr vor allem mit anatomie spter schwierigkeiten kriegen. Kopf hoch jeden tag ein bisschen lernen und dann rockt das ding

----------


## warte-schwester

Hey,

ich hab jetzt mal ne Frage. Ich glaube ich versteh das mit dem Ham-Nat noch nicht so ganz.
Wie ist den das, mit der Wartezeitquote ? 
Muss man den Test auch machen, wenn man ber die Wartezeit (14) reinkommt und HH eben auf 1. OP gesetzt hat??

----------


## bugger

> Hey,
> 
> ich hab jetzt mal ne Frage. Ich glaube ich versteh das mit dem Ham-Nat noch nicht so ganz.
> Wie ist den das, mit der Wartezeitquote ? 
> Muss man den Test auch machen, wenn man ber die Wartezeit (14) reinkommt und HH eben auf 1. OP gesetzt hat??


Nein, der Test ist nur frs AdH (60%-Quote) als Warter mit 14 Semestern bist du direkt drin

----------


## Kristina1992

Hallo, ich bin auf das Forum gestoen und finde die Tipps toll!
Ich bin langsam sehr verzweifelt. Ich will unbedingt Medizin in Hamburg studieren, hab aber einen Schnitt von 2,0. Habe 2012 am Auswahlverfahren teilgenommen und fr den Ham-Nat gelernt, wurde aber gar nicht erst eingeladen, obwohl ich bei der Uni-HH zuvor die Info bekam, dass ich mit 2,0 sehr sicher eingeladen werde, da sie 200 Berwerber mehr, als im letzten Jahr, einladen. Jetzt mache ich ein FsJ im Krankenhaus und will es eigentlich nchstes Jahr wieder probieren, aber habe das Gefhl ich bin chancenlos...
Kann mir irgendwer einen Rat geben? Vielleicht habe ich irgendwas bersehen/nicht bedacht. Erhht ein FsJ vielleicht doch die Chancen? Oder meint ihr es knnte sein, dass sie nchstes Jahr wieder mehr Bewerber einladen und dadurch dann auch 2,0er? (die Anzahl haben sie ja die letzten Jahre konsequent gesteigert)

Wrde mich sehr ber Antworten freuen!
Liebe Gre Kristina

----------


## Anatom90

> Hallo, ich bin auf das Forum gestoen und finde die Tipps toll!
> Ich bin langsam sehr verzweifelt. Ich will unbedingt Medizin in Hamburg studieren, hab aber einen Schnitt von 2,0. Habe 2012 am Auswahlverfahren teilgenommen und fr den Ham-Nat gelernt, wurde aber gar nicht erst eingeladen, obwohl ich bei der Uni-HH zuvor die Info bekam, dass ich mit 2,0 sehr sicher eingeladen werde, da sie 200 Berwerber mehr, als im letzten Jahr, einladen. Jetzt mache ich ein FsJ im Krankenhaus und will es eigentlich nchstes Jahr wieder probieren, aber habe das Gefhl ich bin chancenlos...
> Kann mir irgendwer einen Rat geben? Vielleicht habe ich irgendwas bersehen/nicht bedacht. Erhht ein FsJ vielleicht doch die Chancen? Oder meint ihr es knnte sein, dass sie nchstes Jahr wieder mehr Bewerber einladen und dadurch dann auch 2,0er? (die Anzahl haben sie ja die letzten Jahre konsequent gesteigert)
> 
> Wrde mich sehr ber Antworten freuen!
> Liebe Gre Kristina


Da muss ich dich enttuschen. In HH hast du keine Chance mehr eingeladen zu werden!
Ich wrde dir Magdeburg empfehlen! Da wirst du bestimmt eingeladen! Und falls du es nach Magdeburg schaffst findest du bestimmt nen Tauschpartner nach HH!

----------


## aii

Hey Kristina,

also ich war/bin in der gleichen Lage wie du. Bin auch an der 1,9 Grenze in HH gescheitert.. 

Dein FSJ wird dir, glaube ich, nicht viel bringen, was HH angeht. 

Wie schon gesagt: Bewirb dich in MD. Wrde das Risiko nicht eingehen und HH nochmal auf OP1 setzen.

----------


## fred57

Hey Leute, find ich klasse, dass ihr euch schon Gedanken macht, richtig so!!
Ich werde mich nchstes Jahr in Magdeburg bewerben, meint ihr die Einladungsgrenze wird unter 1,9 fallen? Dieses Jahr war sie mit 2,9 ja ziemlich krass..

----------


## Melina93

Kann dir niemand so sagen...wird darauf ankommen, wieviele Leute azyklisch denken werden und welche nicht  :Big Grin: 
Aber von 2,9 auf 1,9 wre einfach total krass und eigentlich auch nicht denkbar, finde ich.

----------


## bugger

Ich denke 2,9 wird nchstes Mal nicht erreicht, das lag einfach daran, dass irgendwie keiner das neue AdH in MB mitbekommen hatte (ich kenne genug Leute, die sich in den Hintern beien dieses Jahr diese einmalige Gelegenheit verpasst zu haben). Ich gehe davon aus, dass es sich in den nchsten Jahren bei oder (auf Grund der geringeren Einladungszahlen) sogar HH bersteigen wird. Fr das nchste AdH will ich einfach mal 2,1 ins Blaue hinein schtzen, da sich quasi alle 2,0er und 2,1er in MB bewerben werden.

----------


## aii

Nchstes Jahr sind wir alle klger, was das angeht. Leider muss man sich halt entscheiden. Ich denke, dass man mit 2,0, MD als OP1 und ordentlicher Vorbereitung gut fahren sollte. 
Natrlich kann das sein, dass jetzt alle nchstes Jahr auf dem MD-Trip sind und der NC in die Hhe schiet.
Falls es so sein sollte und es wieder nicht klappt. So what. Schicksal, oder was auch immer. Plan B ist in Vorbereitung.

----------


## Melina93

Ich gebe euch recht, aber man sollte die Bewerber auch nicht schlauer schtzen, als sie sind. Ich kenne Leute mit 1,6/1,7, die unbedingt Medizin studieren, aber noch nie etwas vom HamNat gehrt haben  :Big Grin: 
Man weis ja nie...aber warum sollten sich die Leute mit 1,5-1,8 in MD bewerben? Die sind doch auch sicher in HH mit dabei und trotz hherer Punktzahl ist da immernoch der HamInt als zweite Chance da. 
Wenn ich besser, als 1,9 wre wrde ich sofort HH nehmen. Aber vielleicht bin ich einfach nicht schlau genug.

----------


## Contra Legem

Es haben sich genug Leute zwischen 1,5 und 1,8 in MD beworben, eben weil sie unbedingt Medizin studieren wollten. Jeder weis, dass HH was den HAM-Nat angeht total berlaufen ist. Es stand ab Anfang 2012 bei Hochschulstart, dass MD den HAM-Nat in diesem Jahr einfhren wird. In HH ist es insofern doof sich mit diesem Schnitt zu bewerben, einfach weil es viel zu viele Bewerber gibt. Da ntzt der HAM-Int auch nichts. Prozentual viel mehr Leute die einen Schnitt unter 1,5 haben als in MD. Deshalb meine Empfehlung... alle die Abi >1,5 haben... in MD bewerben fr den HAM-Nat. Alle die drunter liegen in HH es sei denn es macht ihnen nichts aus in MD zu studieren, da wr man in diesem Jahr mit 1,2 in der "Exzellenzquote" mitbei gewesen. Aber auch hier gibt es genug 1,6 Leute, die Abiturienten mit 1,3 oder hnliches verdrngt haben.


lg

----------


## Gesocks

Halte ich fr Quatsch. Wenn absehbar ist, dass mit erreichter Abinote eine Einladung zum Auswahlverfahren zustande kommt, kann man sich da getrost bewerben. Ich wre im Leben nicht auf die Idee gekommen, mich "damals" mit meinen 1,7 in Magdeburg zu bewerben - htte ich auch dieses oder nchstes Jahr nicht gemacht. Was will ich denn in Magdeburg, wenn ich nach Hamburg kann.

----------


## Contra Legem

Warum quatsch? Ich htte mich mit 1,6 auch in HH bewerben knnen, wre aber nie mit nem Studienplatz nach Hause gegangen, weil ich in HH eine viel hhere Punktzahl gebraucht htte als in MD.

----------


## Gesocks

Daraus eine Empfehlung zu machen halte ich dennoch fr falsch. Die Chancen fr einen gut vorbereiteten Menschen sind super, sobald er denn eingeladen ist.

----------


## bugger

*sich schtzend vor Hamburg stell*

1.) Fr unsere Uni und unseren Studiengang lohnt es sich!

2.) Im Endeffekt sind die Hrden nicht viel hher, wenn man den HamInt mit einbezieht. Einfach ein wenig Menschlichkeit zeigen^^

Also:
Wenn ihr eine sehr gut ausgestattete Uni mit einem geilen Campus und einem tollen neuen Studienkonzept wollt, und dazu noch eine geile OE, kommt zu uns!
Aus Hamburg kommt Astra, aus Magdeburg Tokio Hotel, das sagt doch alles oder?^^

@ Gesocks: Tut mir leid, dass ich das mit den Karten iwie verplant habe. Hast du BCh-Kram, den du loswerden willst?^^

----------


## iMario

So, los geht's mit der Vorbereitung. Bcher habe ich mir bereits rausgesucht, werden dann demnchst ausgeliehen. Zeitplan und Zusammenfassungen mssen noch gemacht werden  :Smilie:  Irgendwie freue ich mich ja schon drauf...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kristina1992

2014 soll das Abi von Hamburg ja zentral sein mit u.a. Bayern. Da das Schulniveau in Bayern ja deutlich hher ist als das in Hamburg knnte es doch sein, dass die Schnitte der Hamburger in diesem Jahr deutlich sinken und der n.c. in Hamburg auch etwas sinkt oder?
was meint ihr dazu?

----------


## bugger

> 2014 soll das Abi von Hamburg ja zentral sein mit u.a. Bayern. Da das Schulniveau in Bayern ja deutlich hher ist als das in Hamburg knnte es doch sein, dass die Schnitte der Hamburger in diesem Jahr deutlich sinken und der n.c. in Hamburg auch etwas sinkt oder?
> was meint ihr dazu?


Ich halte dies ehr fr eine fromme Hoffnung. Die bayrischen Schler sind ja nun nicht intelligenter als die in Hamburg, und die Curricula werden ja auch aufeinander abgestimmt. Wrde das Abi schlechter ausfallen, wre das eine Blamage fr die Verantwortlichen, somit wird es, wie bei G8, einfach billiger werden denke ich. Selbst wenn es einen Effekt htte, wrde der bei der Einladung max 0,1 in der DN ausmachen, bei der schieren Masse an Bewerbern.

----------


## Melina93

Es bewerben sich ja nicht alle HHler in HH und viele der Bewerber kommen ja nicht einmal aus HH. Ich denke bugger hat Recht und es wird sich nicht wirklich auswirken.

----------


## sun.flower

> Ich halte dies ehr fr eine fromme Hoffnung. Die bayrischen Schler sind ja nun nicht intelligenter als die in Hamburg


dafr werden sie hrter rangenommen und haben dem Norden doch einiges voraus, wie ich im Studium feststellen musste.





> Wrde das Abi schlechter ausfallen, wre das eine Blamage fr die Verantwortlichen, somit wird es, wie bei G8, einfach billiger werden denke ich.


Das wiederum halte ich fr SEHR wahr!

----------


## bugger

> Es bewerben sich ja nicht alle HHler in HH und viele der Bewerber kommen ja nicht einmal aus HH.


Das wiederum ist nur eingeschrnkt richtig. Extrem viele, wirklich sehr extrem viele, die mit mir studieren kommen aus HH. Ich denke in keiner Stadt bleiben so viele Leute vor Ort wie in Hamburg, da hier a.) Die Aufnahme verhltnismig einfach ist und b.) Wer aus Hamburg kommt, auch hier bleiben will, auch wenn er mit seinem Schnitt auch ganz andere Unis htte kriegen knnen

----------


## EVT

ich glaube, dass das in jeder groen stadt so ist. nur in berlin oder mnster z.b. kommt man halt nicht so einfach rein, daher mssen viele leute weg.

----------


## Melina93

> Das wiederum ist nur eingeschrnkt richtig. Extrem viele, wirklich sehr extrem viele, die mit mir studieren kommen aus HH. Ich denke in keiner Stadt bleiben so viele Leute vor Ort wie in Hamburg, da hier a.) Die Aufnahme verhltnismig einfach ist und b.) Wer aus Hamburg kommt, auch hier bleiben will, auch wenn er mit seinem Schnitt auch ganz andere Unis htte kriegen knnen


Kann sein, dass ich einen falschen Eindruck bekommen habe. Viele, mit denen ich geredet habe, kamen halt eher aus der Gegend, aber nicht direkt aus HH. Ist ja letzten endes auch nicht so wichtig, es kommt so oder so wie es kommt  :Smilie:

----------


## medizin93

hi, 
ich hab da mal ne kurze frage an die Leute, die den hamnat schon hinter sich haben. ist eine Punktzahl von 30-35 im Test realistisch? ich mein bei ca. 80 fragen ist das doch eigentlich machbar oder? und ich hab auch nichts drber gefunden aber werden bei einer falschen Antwort punkte abgezogen oder werden am ende nur die richtigen antworten gewertet?

danke

----------


## Gesocks

Es sind 52 Fragen und 59 erreichbare Punkte. Die richtigen Antworten werden gewertet. Statistiken siehe hier (uke.de, Auswahlverfahren HAM-Nat)

----------


## pippapo

Wie schtzt ihr denn die Lage ein, ist es besser sich in HH oder Magdeburg zu bewerben? In HH gibt es mehr Bewerber und aber auch mehr Pltze, in Magdeburg ist das genau andersrum..Ich habe 1,8 also irgendwo genau auf der Grenze und habe so ein bisschen bammel davor gar nicht zum Test eingeladen zu werden..

----------


## iMario

> Wie schtzt ihr denn die Lage ein, ist es besser sich in HH oder Magdeburg zu bewerben? In HH gibt es mehr Bewerber und aber auch mehr Pltze, in Magdeburg ist das genau andersrum..Ich habe 1,8 also irgendwo genau auf der Grenze und habe so ein bisschen bammel davor gar nicht zum Test eingeladen zu werden..


In Magdeburg wurde letztes WS weit ber DN 2,x eingeladen, von daher denke ich, trotz dem NRW-Jahrgang, dass unsere Chancen nicht all zu schlecht stehen.

----------


## EVT

in hh hat man mit 1.8 auch noch chancen auf eine einladung, also sollte es in magdeburg auch reichen.

----------


## pippapo

Ich wnschte es wrde von Magdeburg auch so eine Auflistung geben wie von Hamburg wo steht wer, wo, mit wievielen Punkten reingekommen ist..

----------


## Gesocks

So ansatzweise gibt es das ja. Grenzwert in Magdeburg waren 76 Punkte, bzw. 75 Punkte im Nachrckverfahren, jeweils mit Losentscheid (Quelle: UK Magdeburg, Ergebnis Auswahlverfahren 2012)

----------


## pippapo

Oh danke schn  :Smilie:  Verstehe ich das richtig, dass es in Magdeburg kein Ham-Int gibt?

----------


## Gesocks

Japp; zumindest 2012. Bei den vergleichsweise wenigen Studienpltzen gehe ich auch mal davon aus, dass die sich den Aufwand dieses Jahr auch sparen werden; erfhrt man im Zweifelsfalle aber ja frh genug.

----------


## pippapo

Also so gesehen hat man in Hamburg schon bessere Chancen, denn mit nur ein Paar Punkten Unterschied wre man in Magdeburg schon raus, wo man in Hamburg noch gute Chancen durch das Ham-Int htte..Oder wie seht ihr das?

----------


## Contra Legem

Wie wir das sehen, haben wir alle schon recht ausfhrlich geschrieben. MD wird keinen HAM-INT einfhren und ob sie den HAM-NAT weiter durchfhren bleibt abzuwarten. Fr MD ist das ein riesen Aufwand. Finanziell wie auch logistisch.

----------


## aii

> Wie wir das sehen, haben wir alle schon recht ausfhrlich geschrieben. MD wird keinen HAM-INT einfhren und ob sie den HAM-NAT weiter durchfhren bleibt abzuwarten. Fr MD ist das ein riesen Aufwand. Finanziell wie auch logistisch.



Zu mir meinte die Frau aus dem Studentenbro (?), dass sie den HamNat noch paar Jhrchen haben werden. Sie mchten ja mehr mnnliche Studenten. ^^ Meinte sie zumindest.  :Grinnnss!: 

@pippapo

Mit 1,8 wrde ich mich in Hamburg bewerben. Mir sagt die Stadt einfach mehr zu. Rein subjektives Empfinden.  :hmmm...:  Ham-Int ist natrlich auch ein Argument.

----------


## Contra Legem

> Sie mchten ja mehr mnnliche Studenten. ^^ Meinte sie zumindest.


 Stimmt... meinte sie zu mir auch, das muss ich verdrngt haben. ;)

----------


## EVT

einen tauschpartner nach hh zu finden ist wohl auch deutlich einfacher als nach magdeburg.

----------


## pippapo

> einen tauschpartner nach hh zu finden ist wohl auch deutlich einfacher als nach magdeburg.


Ja das habe ich mir auch schon berlegt  :Big Grin: . Hamburg kann man wirklich gegen ziemlich viel vertauschen..
Ich mchte aus persnlichen Grnden eher nicht so gerne nach Hamburg, auerdem finde ich kleinere Stundenstdte einfach angenehmer zu studieren, man bezahlt keine bertriebene Mieten, ist mit dem Fahrrad in max.15 minuten berall wo man sein mchte, etc... 

Aber solange Ich einen Studienplatz kriege ist mir eigentlich alles recht ;)

----------


## Shamrock:)

Wie sieht das aus mit der Lerngruppe nun in Hamburg ?  :Smilie:  
Ich hab als Alternative in Hamburg ein Chemiestudium angefangen und wei nun, dass ich damit nicht so richtig glcklich werde. Ich knnte dadurch in Chemie Hilfe anbieten und gute bungsaufgaben sowie Aufzeichnungen aus meinen Vorlesungen  :Smilie:

----------


## lauralina

Dito  :Smilie: 
ebenfalls chemie angefangen im WS, aber nur als nebenfach wr auch an einer lerngruppe in Hamburg interessiert, brauch vorallem hilfe in physik

----------


## Shakoor

hey! wie schauts jetzt aus mit der Lerngruppe fr den Ham-Nat? (In Hamburg)
ich selbst bin 2012 dran gescheitert, musste aber auch unvorbereitet da rein ist halt alles etwas schief gelaufen
entweder komm ich mit 1,2 und 2 Wartesemestern ber die Abibestenquote rein oder muss zum Test.
Meine Frage, wie wrdet ihr mir empfehlen vorzugehen? Zur Info ich habe leider nur Chemie in der Oberstufe gehabt, war aber in den NW's immer im guten bis sehr guten Bereich. Mir fehlt komplett der Leitfaden das einzige was ich habe ist der Themenkatalog und die Motivation zur Vorbereitung. Reicht die Zeit, wenn ich jetzt erst anfange berhaupt? Bitte um Hilfe und bedanke mich schonmal im Voraus  :Smilie:

----------


## Dr.Sonnenschein

> Hallo, ich bin auf das Forum gestoen und finde die Tipps toll!
> Ich bin langsam sehr verzweifelt. Ich will unbedingt Medizin in Hamburg studieren, hab aber einen Schnitt von 2,0. Habe 2012 am Auswahlverfahren teilgenommen und fr den Ham-Nat gelernt, wurde aber gar nicht erst eingeladen, obwohl ich bei der Uni-HH zuvor die Info bekam, dass ich mit 2,0 sehr sicher eingeladen werde, da sie 200 Berwerber mehr, als im letzten Jahr, einladen. Jetzt mache ich ein FsJ im Krankenhaus und will es eigentlich nchstes Jahr wieder probieren, aber habe das Gefhl ich bin chancenlos...
> Kann mir irgendwer einen Rat geben? Vielleicht habe ich irgendwas bersehen/nicht bedacht. Erhht ein FsJ vielleicht doch die Chancen? Oder meint ihr es knnte sein, dass sie nchstes Jahr wieder mehr Bewerber einladen und dadurch dann auch 2,0er? (die Anzahl haben sie ja die letzten Jahre konsequent gesteigert)
> 
> Wrde mich sehr ber Antworten freuen!
> Liebe Gre Kristina


hey, also ich wollte dir nur sagen das sie letztes Jahr beim Ham-int erzhlt haben das sie dieses jahr vorhaben es soweit hinzukriegen das auch die 2,0 eingeladen werden. Letztes Jahr hatten sie es zwar auch versucht aber leider waren zu viele 1,9 noch dabei.... Naja und das FSJ ist in erster Linie fr dich geeignet um auch mal nen einblick in den Klinikalltag zu kriegen und nicht mit falschen Illusionen ins Studium zu gehen. Die Ham nat einladung hngt halt leider nur von der Abinote ab. Kopf hoch. Vielleicht hast du ja Glck und es klappt in Hamburg. Sonst versuchs doch in MD. Ich drck euch allen die Daumen 
 :hmmm...:

----------


## NikImWeb

Also dieses Jahr wird es ja den doppelten Jahrgang aus NRW geben.... Keine Ahnung was das fr Auswirkungen auf die Auswahlgrenze fr Einladungen hat!
Wnsche euch viel Erfolg fr den HamNat, vielleicht sieht man sich ja im Oktober dann am UKE  :hmmm...: 
PS: Wenn ihr meint, sichere Chancen zu haben, guckt euch jetzt schonmal nach Wohnungen um!  :bhh:

----------


## bugger

Ich msste irgendwo auf meinem Rechner auch noch eine Datei mit einer Menge rekonstruierter Ham-Nat-Fragen haben. Wenn Interesse besteht, suche ich die demnchst mal (ist wohl mein alter PC in irgendeinem versteckten Verzeichnis^^)

----------


## pippapo

> Ich msste irgendwo auf meinem Rechner auch noch eine Datei mit einer Menge rekonstruierter Ham-Nat-Fragen haben. Wenn Interesse besteht, suche ich die demnchst mal (ist wohl mein alter PC in irgendeinem versteckten Verzeichnis^^)


Das wre super  :Smilie:

----------


## medizin93

hey,das mit den fragen wre echt nett! 
nur eins versteh ich noch nicht ganz: ich habe gerade mal den Selbsttest auf der UKE Seite gemacht (den mit den 47 fragen). da ich das mit der Wertung nicht ganz raffe habe ich erstmal nur eine frage beantwortet. bei der Auswertung steht

Punktzahl: 1/47 (2%)
Bewertung: 2,13 von max. 100

fr einen Test mit 80 fragen wrde das folglich heien

Punktzahl: 1/80 (1,25%)
Bewertung: 1,25 von max. 100 

aber was wird nun auf meine abidurchschnittspunktzahl aufgerechnet? die Punktzahl, also schlicht 1? oder die Bewertung, die ja eigentlich nur die Prozentzahl richtiger antworten ist, also 2,13? 
ich hoffe, dass man das versteht  :Big Grin:  

obwohl, wenn ich so drber nachdenke, msste es ja die Prozentzahl sein.... sonst wre das ja ziemlich unfair wenn der Test mal 80 fragen und dann mal 60 hat. 
hmm..

----------


## NikImWeb

Die Selbsttests haben eine komische Bewertung, wei nicht mehr genau wie das da abluft.
Zu der richtigen Bewertung kann ich folgendes sagen:
Alle Sachen werden in Punkte umgerechnet.
Abinote: 1,0 bekommt 60 Punkte, 4,0 bekommt 0 Punkte. Daraus ergibt sich: 60/30 = 2 Punkte pro 0,1 Schritt.
-> 1,4 hat 60-4*2, also 52 Punkte
HamNat: Maximal 59 Punkte, bei 80 Fragen heit das 59/80 gleich ca. 0,74 Punkte pro richtig beantwortete Frage.
-> bei 64 richtig beantworteten Fragen: 59/80*64 = 47,2 Punkte
Ebenso verhlt es sich bei dem HamInt, max. Punktzahl ist hier auch 59 Punkte.

----------


## Shakoor

hmm also nochmal die Frage, hoffe dass mal paar Leute antworten vorallem vielleicht die, die von letztem Jahr Erfahrung haben  :Smilie: 

wie sollte man am besten vorgehen beim Lernen fr den Ham-Nat? der Themenkatalog hat teilweise sehr grobe Punkte, da wei man nicht ganz, wo man anfangen soll und wie intensiv man die Punkte durchgehen soll.

PS Leute aus Hamburg interesse an einer Lerngruppe?

----------


## mathematicus

> hmm also nochmal die Frage, hoffe dass mal paar Leute antworten vorallem vielleicht die, die von letztem Jahr Erfahrung haben 
> 
> wie sollte man am besten vorgehen beim Lernen fr den Ham-Nat? der Themenkatalog hat teilweise sehr grobe Punkte, da wei man nicht ganz, wo man anfangen soll und wie intensiv man die Punkte durchgehen soll.
> 
> PS Leute aus Hamburg interesse an einer Lerngruppe?


Ich habe 2012 benutzt:
- die ML-Skripte (was da drinsteht, versteht JEDER, hat mir in Chemie sehr geholfen!)
- Physik: Harms+bungsbuch dazu (sind auch MC, daher sehr gut geeignet)
- Bio: Buselmaier, denn hier kann man nie zu viele Details kennen; jedenfalls fand ich die Fragen in Bio letztes Jahr irgendwie blder als die Physik- und Chemiefragen, aber das hngt halt echt davon ab, was gefragt wird.
- Chemie: Im Zeeck die Sachen nachlesen, die du im ML-Skript nicht ganz verstanden hast.
Es ist Januar, ihr habt noch sooo viel Zeit. Fangt einfach schonmal an, wenn ihr die Zeit habt, dann bleibt am Ende viel Zeit zum wiederholen und ins-Detail-gehen^^

Ach ja, ziemlich ratsam ist es brigens, nach der Zulassung an eine Uni zu tauschen, in der man keinen Modellstudiengang und somit mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit die 3 kleinen Fcher (Bio, Chemie, Physik) im 1. Semester hat. Dann wirst du vieles schon kennen und nicht so einen Lernstress haben, habe ich auch so gemacht und es bisher nicht bereut.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## bugger

Dem mchte ich ganz massiv widersprechen.

1.) Auf den Modellstudiengang lasse ich nichts kommen. Durch die Prfungen rasselt fast keiner und durchrasseln wegen einzelner Scheine ist nicht, da es immer nur eine groe Prfung gibt und sonst fast Ruhe ist (bis auf Ana-Testate, die nicht bestanden werden mssen), was ein weiterer groer Vorteil ist. Klar ist es stressig, aber das ist es sicher immer. Wir mssen eben (vor allem in BCh) weniger auswendig lernen, und dass wir kein Physikum haben ist ein ganz massiver Vorteil. Auch hat die Uni abartig viel Geld in den Studiengang gepumpt, und nach dem was ich als Referenz nehmen kann (Freunde an der MHH und Uni Kiel) muss sich unser Studiengang alles andere als verstecken. Und die NTWs sind dann eben nicht schon im Oktober sondern erst im Januar dran, ich sehe da kein Problem, unser Studiengang schleift wirklich jeden mit, viele leiden, aber ich kenne keinen, den es berfordert. Natrlich kenne ich den Regelstudiengang nur aus Erzhlungen, aber soviel dazu.
btw. es gibt weder Bio noch Chemie als Einzelfach mehr, und Physik gibt es nur noch anwendungsbezogen und kann vllig mit Physio-Bchern gelernt werden.

2.) Ich halte diese Bcherauswahl fr nicht zielfhrend. Es wird im Ham-Nat kein medizinspezifisches Wissen gefragt sondern nur Schulstoff, und so sollte man das auch lernen, ich rate zu den von mir bereits benannten Bchern. In Bio tut es jedes Schulbuch. Konzentriert euch mehr darauf die angegebenen Themen vollends zu verstehen anstatt euch in Details zu verlieren, ich kann aus meiner Erfahrung sagen: Das bringt gar nichts.

LG
bugger

P.S. Wenn man deine Signatur so liest spricht das auch gegen den Regelstudiengang  :Big Grin:  Bei uns sind die wenigsten verstimmt, einfach weil wir eben klinikbezogen lernen und auch jetzt schon viel Klinik haben.

----------


## pan92

Hey! 
Bereite mich auch im Moment intensiv auf den Ham-Nat vor. Kann jemand aus Erfahrung sagen wie intensiv das Thema Genetik im Test vorkam? Habe gehrt, das sollen in Bio die schwierigsten Fragen gewesen sein. 

Ps: Wenn jemand aus Freiburg an einer Lerngruppe interessiert ist bitte melden! 

lg

----------


## Melina93

Also ich ( Hatte Bio bis zum Abi), fand die Gentikfragen einfach. Bisschen Vererbung, bisschen DNA-Replikation. Schwer fand ich eher diese ganzen Bakterienfragen und so  :Smilie:  Weil da kannst du dich halt echt bldlernen, da gibt es so viel.

----------


## bugger

In Bio lohnt es sich nach meiner Erfahrung nicht in die Tiefe zu gehen, die Punkteausbeute ist zu gering. Wirklich lohnen tut es sich Chemie bis ins Letzte zu durchsteigen.

----------


## nevermind923

Sorry frs offtopic aber @bugger: Testate, die nicht bestanden werden mssen? warum studier ich bitte in magdeburg?  :Big Grin:

----------


## bugger

Sag du es mir  :Big Grin: 

Kenne Leute, die beide Testate RICHTIG vergeigt haben und das mit der Prfung und den geschenkten Punkten in MedSoz rausgerissen haben^^

Es ist nicht so, dass die Testate egal sind, aber du kannst sie eben mit Prfungen ausgleichen.

----------


## sun.flower

sehr sinnvoll... wenn man das Medizinstudium hinterhergeschenkt(ZITAT!) bekommt. Fragt sich nur, was da fr rzte gebacken werden...

----------


## bugger

Da wir das gleiche Hammerexamen wie alle schreiben, sicher keine schlechten. Ist man ein schlechter Arzt, wenn man nicht so viel auswendig lernt, dafr aber mehr begreift? Ich glaube ja nicht...

----------


## sun.flower

Ach, die Testate wurden vergeigt weil ihr es so gut BEGRIFFEN habt.. aha. Testate werden in der Regel auf Verstndnis ausgelegt, nicht auf stupides Auswendiglernen - dafr sind die MC-Klausuren da. 

Wie auch immer - jedem das seine...

----------


## bugger

Ja, natrlich Verstndnis... In den Testaten wird auch nur Faktenwissen gefragt... Wo studierst du denn, wo es so toll ist, dass du das abschtzig beurteilen kannst?  :Smilie:

----------


## Gesocks

Ich bin durchaus der Meinung, dass Anatomie Testate bestanden werden mssen sollten (... oder bestanden mssen werden sollten? Zu viele Modalverben!). Wenn die strukturierten Testate noch so hnlich ablaufen wie bei uns damals in der Testphase, dann ist das auch keine sehr groe Herausforderung - intellektuell, wohlgemerkt; die Prfungsform lsst/lie Patzer zu, die mit Wissen und Verstndnis leider nichts zu tun haben.

Cave: Wie auch immer - studiert wird, um Arzt zu werden. Ob gut oder schlecht entscheidet nicht die Prfungsordnung. Und auch fr die sind nicht die Studenten verantwortlich, die Kritik ist an den Falschen, wenn man's denn fr ntig hlt. Der Modellstudiengang ist jung und hat ganz bestimmt noch ein paar Macken, aber die jetzigen Erstsemester sind nicht die ersten rzte, die Hamburg ausbildet  :hmmm...:

----------


## nevermind923

Holy phoooo, da hab ich ja ne kleine diskussion losgetreten  :Big Grin:  Also bei uns muss mann in den Testaten schon so richtig ranklotzen und geschenkt gibts eher nix! Inwieweit man jetzt wirklich jeden Mininerv finden knnen muss um ein guter Arzt zu werden...nun ja. Aber ohne Verstndnis besteht man auf jeden Fall auch nicht.

----------


## bugger

Ich frag mich ja, warum der Thread so verhungert^^ Sind doch "nur" noch 5 Monate  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mrs. Mo

Oh nein, oh nein, oh nein.. nur noch 5 Monate!!! Hilfe!! 

Besser so :P

----------


## bugger

Es kommt schneller als man denkt  :Big Grin:

----------


## pippapo

So! Heute werde ich anfangen zu lernen!  :Smilie:  Blo womit?

----------


## Mrs. Mo

Ja, das ist wohl war.... leider oder auch zum Glck  :Big Grin:

----------


## mathematicus

> So! Heute werde ich anfangen zu lernen!  Blo womit?


Da bist du sehr frh dran. Wenn die Zeit da ist, erarbeite dir doch erst die Grundlagen bzw. einen groben berblick in jedem Thema und gehe dann weiter ins Detail. ;)

----------


## pippapo

> Da bist du sehr frh dran. Wenn die Zeit da ist, erarbeite dir doch erst die Grundlagen bzw. einen groben berblick in jedem Thema und gehe dann weiter ins Detail. ;)



Naja vielleicht auch morgen ;) Aber ja das war auch mein Plan  :Smilie:

----------


## NikImWeb

Stresst euch nicht, eine Woche vorher (mit Erhalt der Einladung) anfangen zu lernen hat bei mir gereicht ;-D
Was bugger meinte stimmt schon, Schulniveau Wissen reicht eigentlich aus! 
Viel Erfolg beim Lernen!

----------


## pippapo

> Stresst euch nicht, eine Woche vorher (mit Erhalt der Einladung) anfangen zu lernen hat bei mir gereicht ;-D
> Was bugger meinte stimmt schon, Schulniveau Wissen reicht eigentlich aus! 
> Viel Erfolg beim Lernen!



Kommt aber auch drauf an was man fr ein Abi hat  :Smilie:  Ich mit meinen 1,8 muss um einiges mehr haben als Leute mit zB 1,2..Hast du den Test in Hamburg oder in Magdeburg gemacht?

----------


## NikImWeb

Ich hatte 1,7. War in Hamburg, musste auch zum HamInt.
Diejenigen, die naturwissenschaftliche Fcher im Abi hatten haben einen gewissen Vorteil. 
Also, insg. hat einer mit 1,2 es natrlich einfacher als du mit 1,8, aber wenn diese Person Deutsch, Kunst, Philosophie und Mathematik im Abitur hatte und sonst nur Chemie oder Biologie belegt hat, wird es fr dich mit Physik, Bio, Englisch und Geschichte wesentlich einfacher  :hmmm...:

----------


## Vin

Ich msste hier auch ein paar Fragen stellen. Ist mir etwas unangenehm, weil ich vor einem Jahr die alle hier selber beantwortet habe, aber, Mensch, ich bin vergesslich geworden. Ich hab letztes WS den HamNat/Int als Frisch-Abiturient komplett unvorbereitet mitgemacht und um ein paar Punkte an einem Studienplatz vorbeigeschlittert. Jetzt wrde ich gerne nchstes WS (also nicht 13/14 sondern 14/15) wieder beim HamNat mitmachen (Vorrausgesetzt es gibt mit 1.6 berhaupt noch Chancen, aber das steht auf einem anderen Blatt). Zwei Jahre nachm Abi habe ich aber den ganzen Schmarrn wohl wieder vergessen, weshalb ich jetzt kontinuierlich mich darauf vorbereiten will - ich brauch also Bcher, und das ist der Haken: Ein Groteil der Standartbcher, die ich selbst noch Empfohlen habe (Stark z.B.) fallen raus, da ich alle Bcher als eBooks oder PDFs brauche. Bisher habe ich nur den Zeeck als eBook gefunden, damit drfte Chemie hoffentlich ausreichend abgedeckt sein, wobei ein Chemie-Grundlagenbuch auch ganz praktisch wre, hatte ich seit der 8ten nicht mehr. Fehlen nurnoch Physik, Bio und Mathe. 

Deshalb meine Frage an euch: kennt ihr gute Lehrnbcher fr den HamNat, die auch als eBook vorhanden sind?

----------


## mathematicus

> Ich msste hier auch ein paar Fragen stellen. Ist mir etwas unangenehm, weil ich vor einem Jahr die alle hier selber beantwortet habe, aber, Mensch, ich bin vergesslich geworden. Ich hab letztes WS den HamNat/Int als Frisch-Abiturient komplett unvorbereitet mitgemacht und um ein paar Punkte an einem Studienplatz vorbeigeschlittert. Jetzt wrde ich gerne nchstes WS (also nicht 13/14 sondern 14/15) wieder beim HamNat mitmachen (Vorrausgesetzt es gibt mit 1.6 berhaupt noch Chancen, aber das steht auf einem anderen Blatt). Zwei Jahre nachm Abi habe ich aber den ganzen Schmarrn wohl wieder vergessen, weshalb ich jetzt kontinuierlich mich darauf vorbereiten will - ich brauch also Bcher, und das ist der Haken: Ein Groteil der Standartbcher, die ich selbst noch Empfohlen habe (Stark z.B.) fallen raus, da ich alle Bcher als eBooks oder PDFs brauche. Bisher habe ich nur den Zeeck als eBook gefunden, damit drfte Chemie hoffentlich ausreichend abgedeckt sein, wobei ein Chemie-Grundlagenbuch auch ganz praktisch wre, hatte ich seit der 8ten nicht mehr. Fehlen nurnoch Physik, Bio und Mathe. 
> 
> Deshalb meine Frage an euch: kennt ihr gute Lehrnbcher fr den HamNat, die auch als eBook vorhanden sind?


Wieso mssen es denn e-Books sein? Die ML-Skripte sind super, aber die gibts nicht als PDF/ebook, oder? Ansonsten evtl. die Thieme Kurzlehrbcher, soweit ich wei kann man da doch fast jedes Buch als PDF runterladen^^ Fr Mathe brauchste kein Buch ;)

----------


## Vin

Ich arbeite ab nchster Woche ein Jahr in Afrika, und mein Koffer ist so schon voll und schwer genug, da bekomm ich nicht noch Tonnen von Bchern mit. Aber diese Thieme Kurzlehrbcher sind interessant, die gibts sogar als ePub Wobei "kurz" da ja auch relativ ist. Danke fr den Tipp.

----------


## mathematicus

> Ich arbeite ab nchster Woche ein Jahr in Afrika, und mein Koffer ist so schon voll und schwer genug, da bekomm ich nicht noch Tonnen von Bchern mit. Aber diese Thieme Kurzlehrbcher sind interessant, die gibts sogar als ePub Wobei "kurz" da ja auch relativ ist. Danke fr den Tipp.


Verglichen mit nicht-Kurzlehrbchern sind die schon ertrglich kurz gefasst ;) und es steht meiner Meinung nach so ziemlich alles wichtige drin  :Smilie:  Wobei ich in Physik ja immer noch auf den Harms schwre fr den HAM-Nat  :Smilie:

----------


## Vin

Naja, ich fand den Physikteil letztes Jahr nicht besonders schwer, da hat mir eher Chemie das Genick gebrochen, aber da drfte ich mit Zeeck und dem Thieme-Buch hoffentlich ganz gut aufgestellt sein.

----------


## bugger

Dazu gibt es ja bekanntlich verschiedene Meinungen. Man muss nur den HamNat2012 Thread und diesen Thread wlzen, im Endeffekt ist das Geschmackssache, und mein Geschmack deckt sich nicht unbedingt mit dem von Mathematicus...

----------


## MediMaster32

Also Leute, 

bitte stresst euch nicht fr diesen Test. 1 Woche Vorbereitung haben mir locker gereicht, um 50 Pkte zu holen. Der Test ist auf Schulniveau und kein bisschen darber hinaus.

Wenn ihr in der Schule Bio, Physik oder Chemie hattet, nehmt euer altes Schulheft und arbeitet es nochmals komplett durch, das wars.


Meiner Meinung nach ist der Ham-Nat keine schwierige Sache. Und wer ein Jahr braucht, um sich darauf vorzubereiten, der wird im Studium keinen Spa haben, da dort solch ein Stoffumfang innerhalb ein paar Tagen gelernt werden muss

----------


## arzt_im_dienst

> hey leute, ich wollte euch nur ein paar tipps geben fr den ham-nat und ham-int weil mir selber dieses Forum mit dem ham-nat 2012 megaaa geholfen hat. Also ich hab ziemlich frh angefangen zu lernen, weil ich berhaupt keinen plan in physik gehabt hab. Ich hab mir zu jedem Fach ne Mappe angelegt mit dem was ich dann alles zum schluss gelernt . 
> 
> Also ich kann euch nur sagen das 2012 bio ziemlich heftig war, weil es eben sehr genau abgefragt worden ist mit allen mglichen enzymen etc. also da wrde ich wirklich ins detail gehen.
> Chemie war recht leicht und absolut machbar, nix groartig schwieriges. 
> Und Physik hat nen klaren Schwerpunkt in der Elektrizitt gehabt und dem Berechnen von Leistungen. Ihr msst das Rechnen mit Prfixen sicher draufhaben, sonst vergeudet ihr Punkte. 
> Viele haben mit der Zeit Schwierigkeiten gehabt, wobei wenn ihr euch eurer Sache sicher seit geht das voll klar. 
> 
> *Und ich kann euch wie alle anderen vorher absolut die Medilearn Skripte empfehlen, weil die hammer geil geschrieben sind und wenn ihr das Zeug drauf habt, dann kann euch nix mehr schocken.* Was auch richtig gut ist, ist wenn ich euch bei med-board anmeldet und euch da Altklausuren in Physik runterladet und die Vorlesugsfolien + skripte, weil ihr euch daran auch gut orientieren knnt, und manchmal auch klinische Bezge da sind, die das lernen und die frage nach dem Sinn manchmal beantworten. Die uni hamburg hat fr Chemie Altklausuren und bungsaufgaben ins netz gestellt zum Teil mit Lsung. Mit Altklausuren kreuzen ist dann das was ihr am besten in der letzten lernphase macht. erst mal Lernmaterial sammel und zusammenschreiben, dann lernen z.T. auswendiglernen und dann kreuzen bis ihr das im schlaf knnt. es nervt aber es lohnt sich.
> 
> ...


wo bekomme ich diese skripte und wann ist der test fr das kommende WS?

LG

----------


## bugger

> Also Leute, 
> 
> bitte stresst euch nicht fr diesen Test. 1 Woche Vorbereitung haben mir locker gereicht, um 50 Pkte zu holen. Der Test ist auf Schulniveau und kein bisschen darber hinaus.


Mein lieber Kommilitone, vergessen wir doch nun mal nicht, dass es bei dem Test nicht um Bestehen sondern um das Ausstechen der Konkurrenz geht. Eine Woche Lernen mag bei dir (und auch mir) gereicht haben, aber das ist doch nicht generalisierbar, und hat auch keine Aussagekraft auf den Studienerfolg. Mir ist das Ham-Nat-Wissen bisher nie ntzlich erschienen, und z.B. Anatomie lernt sich ja nun ganz anders als Ham-Nat-Kram.

Wenn ihr wirklich auf Nummer sicher gehen wollt, nehmt Dr.Sonnenscheins Tipps, auch wenn die Literatur nun geschmackssache ist... Und nochmal sehr wichtig: Verliert euch nicht in unntzen Details!

----------


## Vin

> wo bekomme ich diese skripte und wann ist der test fr das kommende WS?
> LG


http://medi-learn.de/verlag/verlag2.php
@Medimaster/bugger: Mir ist schon klar dass der Test nicht unglaublich schwer ist, nur kann ich mir gut vorstellen, wie viel von meinem Abiwissen nach 2 Jahren noch da sein wird. Da bereite ich ich lieber etwas zu viel als zu wenig vor. Und ich will mglichst vermeiden nochmal zum HamInt zu fahren, das lief letztes Jahr schon weniger gut.

----------


## arzt_im_dienst

> http://medi-learn.de/verlag/verlag2.php


Vielen Dank!
Welche skripte sollte ich mir denn besorgen?
Mathe, Chemie, Physik, Bio sind ja die Themen von Ham-Nat.

Also kaufe ich Mahte komplett und Physik komplett auf jedenfall. 
Dann Bio komplett und Chemie komplett. Oder brauche ich zustzlich auch noch die Biochemie reihe?

Anatomie/Physiologie/Histologie sind doch schon die Studieninhalte oder sollte ich mich mit denen auch noch lernen?

Wre ber eure Antworten sehr dankbar!

LG arzt im Dienst

----------


## mathematicus

> Vielen Dank!
> Welche skripte sollte ich mir denn besorgen?
> Mathe, Chemie, Physik, Bio sind ja die Themen von Ham-Nat.
> 
> Also kaufe ich Mahte komplett und Physik komplett auf jedenfall. 
> Dann Bio komplett und Chemie komplett. Oder brauche ich zustzlich auch noch die Biochemie reihe?
> 
> Anatomie/Physiologie/Histologie sind doch schon die Studieninhalte oder sollte ich mich mit denen auch noch lernen?
> 
> ...


Bio, Chemie und Physik reichen. Und wenn es mal ein Thema gibt, das da nicht bzw. schlecht erklrt drinsteht, schlag es einfach in einem Lehrbuch nach. Das Matheskript brauchst du nicht und mit allen anderen Fchern wirst du dich erst im Studium beschftigen^^

----------


## MediMaster32

> Mein lieber Kommilitone, vergessen wir doch nun mal nicht, dass es bei dem Test nicht um Bestehen sondern um das Ausstechen der Konkurrenz geht. Eine Woche Lernen mag bei dir (und auch mir) gereicht haben, aber das ist doch nicht generalisierbar, und hat auch keine Aussagekraft auf den Studienerfolg. Mir ist das Ham-Nat-Wissen bisher nie ntzlich erschienen, und z.B. Anatomie lernt sich ja nun ganz anders als Ham-Nat-Kram.
> 
> Wenn ihr wirklich auf Nummer sicher gehen wollt, nehmt Dr.Sonnenscheins Tipps, auch wenn die Literatur nun geschmackssache ist... Und nochmal sehr wichtig: Verliert euch nicht in unntzen Details!



Nix Kommilitone, wenn dann Leidgenosse ;)
Aber mit 70-80 % richtigen Antworten ist man ziemlich locker drin...
Wer natrlich Deutsch, Wirtschaft oder Geschichte als Leistungskurs gewhlt hat, um bessere Noten zu erhalten hats schwieriger ganz klar. 
Also mir hats viel gebracht, hab die Uni gewechselt und den Physik, Bio-und Chemie-Schein mit links mitgenommen, da die Grundlagen einfach vorhanden waren.

----------


## Der_Medicus

Die Laden fr den Ham-Nat nur Leute bis einem NC von ca 1,9 ein, oder? Andere Sachen werdennicht bercksichtigt (bestimmte Fcher, FSJ, Ausbildung etc)? 
Mit 2,1 brauch ich mir da ja dann leider gar keine Hoffnungen zu machen.

----------


## arzt_im_dienst

> Bio, Chemie und Physik reichen. Und wenn es mal ein Thema gibt, das da nicht bzw. schlecht erklrt drinsteht, schlag es einfach in einem Lehrbuch nach. Das Matheskript brauchst du nicht und mit allen anderen Fchern wirst du dich erst im Studium beschftigen^^


vielen Dank! :hmmm...:

----------


## bugger

> Die Laden fr den Ham-Nat nur Leute bis einem NC von ca 1,9 ein, oder? Andere Sachen werdennicht bercksichtigt (bestimmte Fcher, FSJ, Ausbildung etc)? 
> Mit 2,1 brauch ich mir da ja dann leider gar keine Hoffnungen zu machen.


Korrekt, aber in Magdeburg drftest du auf eine Einladung hoffen. Dort gibt es auch den HamNat. Allerdings ist der NC von 1,9 nicht fix, aber tendenziell wird er steigen.

----------


## pippapo

In Magdeburg wurde letztes Jahr bis 2,7(??) oder sowas eingeladen  :Smilie:

----------


## bugger

2,9, aber das sind Werte, die dieses Jahr nicht mehr erreicht werden. Letztes Jahr war MB der totale Geheimtipp, es gab nur 800 oder so Bewerber mit OP1 und 750 wurden eingeladen. Ich wrde dieses Jahr auf 2,2-x tippen, alle Bewerber schlechter 1,9 werden MB Op1 nehmen

----------


## Melina93

Kommt ja auch darauf an, wieviele Leute HH und MD einldt. Wahrscheinlich wird MD mehr Leute einladen und angeblich(??) soll HH das gleiche tun. 
Aber mit 2,1 hast du ja nichts zu verlieren, da wrde ich auch MD nehmen. berlege mit 1,9 auch, ob MD nicht die strategisch klgere Wahl wre.

----------


## pippapo

> Kommt ja auch darauf an, wieviele Leute HH und MD einldt. Wahrscheinlich wird MD mehr Leute einladen und angeblich(??) soll HH das gleiche tun. 
> Aber mit 2,1 hast du ja nichts zu verlieren, da wrde ich auch MD nehmen. berlege mit 1,9 auch, ob MD nicht die strategisch klgere Wahl wre.


Ich mit 1,8 auch  :Smilie:

----------


## Der_Medicus

> Korrekt, aber in Magdeburg drftest du auf eine Einladung hoffen. Dort gibt es auch den HamNat. Allerdings ist der NC von 1,9 nicht fix, aber tendenziell wird er steigen.





> 2,9, aber das sind Werte, die dieses Jahr nicht mehr erreicht werden. Letztes Jahr war MB der totale Geheimtipp, es gab nur 800 oder so Bewerber mit OP1 und 750 wurden eingeladen. Ich wrde dieses Jahr auf 2,2-x tippen, alle Bewerber schlechter 1,9 werden MB Op1 nehmen


Danke, werde nochmal genauer auf der Uni Seite gucken  :hmmm...: 
Aber 2,2 wrde mir ja reichen, da htte ich auch ne Chance auf ne Einladung  :bhh: 

Hab grade ne tolle Excel Tabelle erstellt um festzustellen, wieviel Punkte ich zur Zulassung bruchte. Ein NC von 2,1 gibt 38 Punkte. Letztes Jahr wurde der letzte mit 76 Punkten zugelassen. D.h. mir htten letztes Jahr 38 Punkte gefehlt, die ich im Ham Nat erreichen htten mssen. Man konnte 59 Punkte erreichen, d.h. 38/59 entspricht 64,41% der Punkte. Nach Uni Wertung ist das eine 3,3  :bhh: 
Hoffentlich braucht man zu diesem WS nicht auf einmal 100 Punkte zur Zulassung oder so...

----------


## bugger

76 Punkte werden dieses Jahr sicher nicht mehr reichen, 88/82 sind ja die Hausnummer fr Hamburg, ich schtze 82 fr direkt in MB, aber es ist, wie letztes Jahr nicht berechenbar. Kann natrlich sein, dass jetzt alle denken MB ist ne sichere Kiste und sich dann alle >1,6 da bewerben und die Grenze hochschnellt.

Und wichtig: Du hast kein NC, du hast eine DN, NC bedeutet geschlossene Zahl und ist auf die Uni bezogen, nicht auf dein Abi! (sorry, ich hasse es...)

----------


## sun.flower

Muss man sich explizit auf den Themenbereich "Mathematik" vorbereiten?? Oder sind das einfach Grundrechenarten, die z.B. in Physikaufgaben verpackt sind?

----------


## mathematicus

> Muss man sich explizit auf den Themenbereich "Mathematik" vorbereiten?? Oder sind das einfach Grundrechenarten, die z.B. in Physikaufgaben verpackt sind?


Naja, meistens gehts um so 0815-Sachen wie zB Potenzgesetze, also Sachen, die man eh braucht, um in Physik und Chemie (einfacher) rechnen zu knnen! Die Exkurse zum Rechnen in den ML-Skripten Physik&Chemie haben mir jedenfalls voll ausgereicht  :Smilie:

----------


## pan92

[QUOTE=bugger;1612857]76 Punkte werden dieses Jahr sicher nicht mehr reichen, 88/82 sind ja die Hausnummer fr Hamburg, ich schtze 82 fr direkt in MB, aber es ist, wie letztes Jahr nicht berechenbar. Kann natrlich sein, dass jetzt alle denken MB ist ne sichere Kiste und sich dann alle >1,6 da bewerben und die Grenze hochschnellt.


Ich glaube, dass Hamburg immer noch sehr viel populrer ist als Magdeburg. Viele wissen garnicht von der Mglichkeit in Magdeburg, wobei sich das seit letztem Jahr vermutlich auch gendert haben wird. Der entscheidende Faktor fr Hamburg als erste Ortsprferenz ist neben der attraktiven Stadt natrlich die Chance auf den Ham-Int, die ja in Magdeburg nicht gegeben ist. 
Nichtsdestotrotz wre man letztes Jahr mit 76 Punkten, die in Magdeburg direkt gereicht htten, in Hamburg nicht einmal zum Interview eingeladen worden. 

Den Status als Geheimtipp hat Magdeburg damit wohl teilweise verloren!

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Was wrdet ihr machen? Ich habe eine DN von 1,9 und werde mich sehr intensiv vorbereiten. 
In Magdeburg wre eine Einladung wohl garantiert; ich wrde trotzdem lieber in Hamburg studieren...
Seit 2008 lag die Grenze dort zwischen 1,8 und 2,0. 
In Magdeburg braucht man wahrscheinlich weniger Punkte um einen Platz direkt ergattern zu knnen, dafr gilt dort hop oder top.
Fr Hamburg sprche der Ham-Int. Dagegen allerdings, dass die Gefahr gegeben ist, dass ich nicht eingeldaen werde, was ein Debakel wre!

Wohin denkt Ihr wo geht der Trend und was wrdet ihr als erste Ortsprferenz setzten an meiner Stelle?

----------


## pan92

Ich denke, dass Hamburg aufgrund des attraktiveren Standorts und die Chance auf den Ham-Nat immer noch populrer ist als Magdeburg. Einige wissen auch garnicht, dass in Magdeburg ebenfalls die Mglichkeit besteht am Ham-Nat teilzunehmen. Der Name suggeriert es ja auch nicht unbedingt. 
Wahrscheinlich wird Magdeburg seinen Status als Geheimtipp teilweise verlieren, wenn man die Mindestpunktzahlen vergleicht, mit denen man an der jeweiligen Uni letztes Jahr einen Platz ergattern konnte. 
Whrend in Magdeburg letztes Jahr 76 Punkte gereicht haben, um sich direkt zu qualifizieren, brauchte man in Hamburg schon 82 Punkte, um berhaupt ins Interview zu kommen.
Natrlich werden in Magdeburg diese Jahr keine 76 Punkte mehr reichen.

Meine Frage ist deshalb: Was denkt Ihr wohin der Trend geht? Und was wrdet Ihr an meiner Stelle machen?
Ich hab ein DN von 1,9, die in Magdeburg fr eine Einladung hchstwahrscheinlich ausreicht. 
Anderseits habe ich dort nicht die Chance auf den Ham-Int. Es gilt also Hop oder Top. 
Die letzten vier Jahre lag die Obergrenze in Hamburg zwischen 1,8 und 2,0. 
Die Gefahr in Hamburg nicht eingeladen zu werden ist also durchaus gegeben, zumal dieses Jahr doppelter Abiturjahrgang im bevlkerunsgreichen NRW ist. Nicht eingeladen zu werden wre fr mich undenkbar!!
Also was denkt Ihr?

----------


## Vin

> Muss man sich explizit auf den Themenbereich "Mathematik" vorbereiten?? Oder sind das einfach Grundrechenarten, die z.B. in Physikaufgaben verpackt sind?


Bedenke, du hast keinen Taschenrechner, Funktionen ausrechnen und sowas kommt also eh nicht dran. Gefragt ist eher theoretisches Wissen (Sin/Cos-Verlauf, Bedeutung der Ableitung) und Kopfrechnen fr die anderen Aufgaben. Letzteres schadet sicher nicht nochmal aufzufrischen, viel Zeit hat man ja nicht fr die Aufgaben, bei mir hats gerade so gereicht.

----------


## Der_Medicus

Es gibt nur diesen einen bungstest vom Ham-Nat, oder?

Ich hab irgendwie Angst, dass ich nicht genug Zeit zum Vorbereiten habe. Ich studiere ja grade, d.h. ich kann mich nicht nur um die Vorbereitung fr den Ham-Nat kmmern. Ich hoffe so sehr, dass ich am 13.August abkmmlich bin, das wre sonst wirklich doof...

@sun.flower: Laut dem Themenkatalog braucht man fr Mathe eigentlich nur die Grundkentnisse. Die braucht man ja auch vorallem fr Physik und teilweise Chemie.


__________________________________________________  __________________________________

Nochmal der Themenkatalog 2013:

*Mathe:* 

 Zehnerpotenzen und Prfixe
 Prozentrechnung
 Dreisatz
 Textaufgaben

*Physik:*

 Gren und Einheiten 
 Mechanik 
 o Grundgren und -gesetze der Mechanik 
 o Translation, Rotation 
 o Arbeit und Leistung 
 Wellen 
 o harmonische Schwingungen und Wellen 
 o Akustik 
 Wrme 
 o Temperatur 
 o Arbeit und Wrme 
 o Hauptstze der Wrmelehre 
 o Gasgesetze 
 Elektrizitt 
 o Ladung, Stormstrke, Spannung 
 o Elektrostatisches Feld 
 o Ohmsches Gesetz 
 o Coulombsches Gesetz 
 o Kirchhoffsche Gesetze 
 o elektrische Leistung, elektrische Arbeit 
 o Amplitude und Frequenz von Wechselstrom 
 o Elektromagnetische Wellen 
 Optik 
 o geometrische und Wellenoptik 
 o Auge

*Chemie:* 

 Atombau 
 o Atomkern, Elektronenhlle 
 o Ordnungszahlen 
 o Atommasse 
 o Elektronegativitt 
 Zustandsformen der Materie o Phasen und -bergnge 
 o Stoffe, Gemische, Lsungen 
 o hydrophil/hydrophob 
 Chemische Bindung o Ionenbindung 
 o Atombindung (kovalente Bindung) 
 o Wasserstoffbrckenbindung 
 o van der Waals Bindungen 
 Elemente und Molekle o Wasserstoff, Sauerstoff, Kohlenstoff, 
 o Stickstoff und deren einfache Verbindungen 
 o Alkane, Alkene, Alkine, Alkohole, Ester, 
 o Aldehyde, Ketone, Carbonsuren 
 o Aromaten (Benzol) 
 o Kohlenhydrate, Proteine, Fette 
 o Isomerie 
 o Berechnung von molaren Massen und Konzentrationen 
 Chemische Reaktionen 
 o Formelschreibweise 
 o Stchiometrie 
 o Exotherm/endotherm 
 o Massenwirkungsgesetz 
 o Reaktionsgeschwindigkeit 
 o Aktivierungsenergie, Katalysator 
 Sure/Base 
 o pH-Wert 
 o Suren/Basen nach Brnsted 
 o Autoprotolyse des Wassers 
 o Surestrke 
 o hufig verwendete Suren, Basen, Salze 
 o Puffer 
 Oxidation/Reduktion 
 o Redoxreaktionen 
 o Oxidationszahlen 
 o Galvanisches Element 
 o Spannungsreihe 

*Biologie:*

 Cytologie
 o Prokaryonten
 o Eukaryonten
 o Zellaufbau und Organellen
 o Viren
 Genetik
 o Mendelsche Regeln
 o Gene und Vererbung
 o Zellteilung, Mitose, Meiose
 o Keimzellen
 o Aufbau des Genoms
 o Endosymbiontentheorie
 o Mutationen
 o DNA: Aufbau, Replikation, Reparatur
 o Proteinbiosynthese: Transkription, Translation
 o Polymerasekettenreaktion
 o Klonierung

__________________________________________________  __________________________________________

----------


## arzt_im_dienst

> Bedenke, du hast keinen Taschenrechner, Funktionen ausrechnen und sowas kommt also eh nicht dran. Gefragt ist eher theoretisches Wissen (Sin/Cos-Verlauf, Bedeutung der Ableitung) und Kopfrechnen fr die anderen Aufgaben. Letzteres schadet sicher nicht nochmal aufzufrischen, viel Zeit hat man ja nicht fr die Aufgaben, bei mir hats gerade so gereicht.


hey vin, 
wrst du so nett das noch etwas auszufhren? ich bin mir nmlich auch unsicher was ich jetzt in mather lernen soll (auer den sachen aus dem themenkatalog). und die inhaltliche Bedeutung von Sin/Cos htte ich z.B. nicht angeschaut, wenn du es jetzt nicht erwhnt httest. Also kannst du dich an nochmehr Sachen erinnern, die man sich (in Mathe) nochmal genauer anschauen sollte?

LG arzt_im_Dienst

----------


## bugger

Wenn du einigermaen Mathe kannst, brauchst du es dir nicht anschauen, mit einigermaen knnen meine ich ne 3 oder besser^^

----------


## Herzchirurg_90

Hallo, 

ich wei nicht ob schon darber diskutiert wurde ... Ich habe mich mal an den verschiedenen UNis erkundigt ber deren Auswahlverfahren und mgliche nderungen!

Tatschlich wird das Auswahlverfahren an der Charit in Berlin zum WS 2013/14 gendert (freu  :Big Grin: ) http://www.charite.de/studium_lehre/...ite/bewerbung/

Es wird auch der sogenannte Ham-Nat angeboten zu dem 850 Bewerber fr den Studiengang Humanmedizin eingeladen werden (nach Durchschnittsnote!)

Nun meine Fragen:
Habt Ihrs auch schon gelesen??? Was hlt Ihr davon? Werden Bewerber mit nicht so einen gutem Abi bessere Chancen als zuvor in Berlin haben???

----------


## Melina93

Ich denke, dass man in Berlin mit schlechter als 1,5 eh keine Chance hat. Egal, ob neues Auswahlverfahren oder nicht.

----------


## aii

Melinaaaa, seh ich genauso. 

Ich finds ja schon super, dass jetzt noch eine Uni den Ham-Nat einfhrt, aber an Berlin sein OP1 zu verschwenden mit einem "schlechteren Schnitt"?
Nee, das wre mir ja zu risikoreich. Die hatte ja allein letztes Jahr 3202 Bewerber. Ich denke jetzt mal nicht, dass das neue Auswahlverfahren daran gro was ndert.

Schade, dass keine "unbeliebtere" Uni auf den HamNat kommt.  :hmmm...: 

Aber schon cool, dass Berlin jetzt auch mglich ist fr Menschen, die kein 1,0 oder 1,1 haben..

----------


## pippapo

Also ich kann mir auch vorstellen, dass die 1,0-1,1 Menschen nicht wirklich Lust haben sich auf den test vorzubereiten wenn sie irgendwo anders auch so locker reinkommen knnen. Ich glaube es wird den nc schon senken, aber so weit wie bei Magdeburg bzw hamburg wird es denke ich trotzdem nicht kommen. Ich bin mal gespannt  :Smilie:

----------


## Melina93

In Hamburg gibt es auch jedes Jahr viele mit sehr guten Abiturdurchschnitten. Die brauchen dann ja auch nicht sooo viele Punkte, um reinzukommen. Aber vielleicht bewirkt Berlin mit dem neuen Auswahlverfahren, dass sich nicht so viele mit 1,1-1,5 in Hamburg bewerben  :Big Grin:

----------


## NikImWeb

Mnster hat seit letztem WS auch ein neues Auswahlverfahren. Bedenkt aber bitte weiterhin, dass in diesem Jahr NRW den doppelten Jahrgang hat!

Bisschen off-topic: Wenn ihr schon in Hamburg seid wegen Praktikum o.. und ne Wohnung sucht:
https://www.wg-gesucht.de/3713881.html?ma=1
 :bhh:  Werbe grade dafr^^

----------


## Melina93

Bisher haben die Doppeljahrgnge nicht sooo groe Auswirkungen gehabt. Kann ich mir zwar auch nicht erklren, aber gut so  :Big Grin:

----------


## fred57

> Kommt ja auch darauf an, wieviele Leute HH und MD einldt. Wahrscheinlich wird MD mehr Leute einladen und angeblich(??) soll HH das gleiche tun. 
> Aber mit 2,1 hast du ja nichts zu verlieren, da wrde ich auch MD nehmen. berlege mit 1,9 auch, ob MD nicht die strategisch klgere Wahl wre.


Habe in MD nachgefragt, sie laden nachwievor 700 Leute ein!  :hmmm...:

----------


## fred57

Ich glaube ehrlich gesagt, dass es in HH dieses Jahr etwas leichter wird, da Berlin jetzt auch den ham NAT anbietet. Es werden sich glaube ich sehr viele Leute fr Berlin bewerben, sodass du mit HH dieses Jahr denke ich nichts falsch machen wirst!

----------


## Melina93

Mein Traum wre Hamburg, aber das bringt ja nichts, wenn sie nicht einmal bis 1,9 einladen  :Frown: 
Mal sehen, wird eh ne "voll-aus-dem-Bauch-raus" Entscheidung. Wie sich die Leute wirklich bewerben ist unmglich einzuschtzen, finde ich.

----------


## bugger

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass HH nicht bis 1,9 einld. letztes Mal waren ca. 300 Leute Puffer zu 1,8 und mit Berlin als neuer Ham-Nat-Stadt, ist es doch sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass das Interesse so massiv wchst, ich tendiere ehr zu 2,0 (bei gleichbleibender Einladungsmenge) stelle ich mir lustig vor HamNat mit 1700 Leuten  :Big Grin:

----------


## sun.flower

Danke @mathematicus und Vin fr eure Antworten!  :Grinnnss!: 

Was mache ich, wenn ich keine ML-Skripte habe?  :Big Grin:  Gibt's irgendwelche empfehlenswerten Alternativen? Oder einfach besser besorgen?  :hmmm...: 

WHAT sin/cos und Ableitung?? Au backe.. mein Abi liegt ein ganzes Weilchen zurck  :hmmm...:  Was genau sollte ich mir denn dazu anschauen?? Wird die komplette Oberstufen-Mathematik geprft? 
Kommen eigenltich zahlenmig viele Matheaufgaben im Verhltnis zu den anderen Themenbereichen?

----------


## Melina93

Sinus-und Cosinus ist doch gar nicht gefragt im HamNat?!?!  :Smilie: 
Es waren fast gar keine reinen Matheuaufgaben dabei, soweit ich mich erinnere zumindest. Habe es aber auch erstaunlich gut verdrngen knnen.

----------


## bugger

Einfach in den Themenkatalog schauen, da steht ja nix davon^^ An Mathe scheitert das nicht.

Wenn du keine Medi-Learn-Skripte hast? Kauf dir welche, die kosten ja nicht die Welt. Sonst halte dich an meine Vorschlge...

----------


## fred57

> Mein Traum wre Hamburg, aber das bringt ja nichts, wenn sie nicht einmal bis 1,9 einladen 
> Mal sehen, wird eh ne "voll-aus-dem-Bauch-raus" Entscheidung. Wie sich die Leute wirklich bewerben ist unmglich einzuschtzen, finde ich.


Du kannst mit 1,9 auf jeden fall in Hamburg mit ner Einladung rechnen!!
Werden wie bugger richtig sagt viele auf Berlin umschwenken, weil Berlin einfach noch attraktiver als Stadt ist (fr die meisten Leute :P ) von daher rechne ich auch eher mit einem Anstieg in HH!

----------


## bugger

Mit Indikativen sei beim AdH immer vorsichtig... Wir sind ja alle keine Hellseher...

----------


## sun.flower

> Du kannst mit 1,9 auf jeden fall in Hamburg mit ner Einladung rechnen!!
> Werden wie bugger richtig sagt viele auf Berlin umschwenken, weil Berlin einfach noch attraktiver als Stadt ist (fr die meisten Leute :P ) von daher rechne ich auch eher mit einem Anstieg in HH!


Dazu mssen v.a. die Neuabiturienten das mit Berlin erstmal mitbekommen! Letztes Jahr ging MD ja auch an den meisten vorbei...  :Nixweiss: 



@bugger: Alles klar, danke!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Der_Medicus

Ich glaube auch nicht, dass zu viele von der nderung wissen. Schlielich war Berlin bis jetzt immer nur was fr die mit DN 1,0 oder so. Und so etwas wie ein Auswahltest ist ja meist nur fr Leute interessant, die einen DN haben, der nicht fr das normale AdH nach DN reicht.

Ich hoffe einfach, dass MD nicht heillos berlaufen wird und ich mit 2,1 noch ne Chance habe...
Irgendwie kann ich gar nicht glauben, dass letztes Jahr 76 Punkte gereicht haben. Entweder der HamNat ist unsagbar schwer oder die Leute waren schlecht vorbereitet. Wenn der Grenzrang aber auf einmal um 10 Punkte nach oben springt, dann wird es natrlich um einiges schwerer reinzukommen.

@bugger: Hattest du die Medi-Learn Skripte fr Physik, Chemie und Bio? Haben die einen besonderen Vorteil?

Ich berlege mir noch was zuzulegen, aber eigentlich habe ich schon ein paar Unterlagen hier. Auerdem gibt es immer noch die Bib. 
Arbeite zur Zeit mit Physik von Harten und Harms, sowie Vorlesungsunterlagen. Muss ja grad fr Physik Klausur nchste Woche bffeln und denke, dass ich dadurch die meisten Themen schon gut drinnen habe. Denn die Klausur wird wohl sehr viel anspruchsvoller als der Physikteil im HamNat.
Fr Chemie habe ich noch Unterlagen, aber kein Buch. Hab ab April dann auch Chemie Vorlesung, vielleich sollte ich mir doch ein Buch zulegen. Vielleicht Zeeck?
Biologie hatte ich ja als LK und studiere es nun, da sollte wohl ein kurzer Blick ber die Themenliste gengen  :bhh: 
Aber eine sehr verstndlich erklrte, kurze bericht der Themen wre vielleicht auch ganz nett.

Gibts hier auch jemanden, der das zweite Mal antritt? Wenn ja, woran lag es, dass ihr gescheitert seid?

----------


## Der_Medicus

> Ich msste irgendwo auf meinem Rechner auch noch eine Datei mit einer Menge rekonstruierter Ham-Nat-Fragen haben. Wenn Interesse besteht, suche ich die demnchst mal (ist wohl mein alter PC in irgendeinem versteckten Verzeichnis^^)


Gibts diese HamNat Fragen noch?  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## bugger

Ich persnlich halte von Medi-Learn-Skripten gar nix (auf den HamNat bezogen). Du hast ja offenbar das Topic hier durchforstet, und bist sicher auf meine Buchempfehlungen gestoen, und zu denen, besonders was Chemie angeht, stehe ich weiterhin, und damit bin ich immerhin zwlfter geworden.

Die Fragen gibt es noch, sind allerdings auf meinem anderen alten Rechner, und ich habe noch nicht die Muse gefunden die zu suchen.

----------


## audrey.

Also ich finde / fand die ML Skripte super fr den Ham Nat !!! hab eigentlich nur damit gelernt (meine Schulsachen habe ich alle hm .. entsorgt) - die Sachen die nicht im Themenkatalog standen / mir zu detailliert waren habe ich halt weggelassen
hat genau gepasst  ;)

( ich lerne aber auch jetzt im Studium NUR mit dem ML Skripten - fr mich sind die einfach super)

----------


## mathematicus

> ( ich lerne aber auch jetzt im Studium NUR mit dem ML Skripten - fr mich sind die einfach super)


An welcher Uni besteht man mit ML-Skripten die Klausuren?! o.O

----------


## fred57

> Ich glaube auch nicht, dass zu viele von der nderung wissen. Schlielich war Berlin bis jetzt immer nur was fr die mit DN 1,0 oder so. Und so etwas wie ein Auswahltest ist ja meist nur fr Leute interessant, die einen DN haben, der nicht fr das normale AdH nach DN reicht.
> 
> Ich hoffe einfach, dass MD nicht heillos berlaufen wird und ich mit 2,1 noch ne Chance habe...
> Irgendwie kann ich gar nicht glauben, dass letztes Jahr 76 Punkte gereicht haben. Entweder der HamNat ist unsagbar schwer oder die Leute waren schlecht vorbereitet. Wenn der Grenzrang aber auf einmal um 10 Punkte nach oben springt, dann wird es natrlich um einiges schwerer reinzukommen.
> 
> @bugger: Hattest du die Medi-Learn Skripte fr Physik, Chemie und Bio? Haben die einen besonderen Vorteil?
> 
> Ich berlege mir noch was zuzulegen, aber eigentlich habe ich schon ein paar Unterlagen hier. Auerdem gibt es immer noch die Bib. 
> Arbeite zur Zeit mit Physik von Harten und Harms, sowie Vorlesungsunterlagen. Muss ja grad fr Physik Klausur nchste Woche bffeln und denke, dass ich dadurch die meisten Themen schon gut drinnen habe. Denn die Klausur wird wohl sehr viel anspruchsvoller als der Physikteil im HamNat.
> ...



Ich denke, dass die meisten Leute, die fr den ham NAT antreten, wenigstens mal das Thema googlen, und so frher oder spter auch auf Berlin kommen werden! 
Klar werden das manche verpassen, aber die meisten werden das checken!

----------


## iMario

> Ich persnlich halte von Medi-Learn-Skripten gar nix (auf den HamNat bezogen). Du hast ja offenbar das Topic hier durchforstet, und bist sicher auf meine Buchempfehlungen gestoen, und zu denen, besonders was Chemie angeht, stehe ich weiterhin, und damit bin ich immerhin zwlfter geworden.
> 
> Die Fragen gibt es noch, sind allerdings auf meinem anderen alten Rechner, und ich habe noch nicht die Muse gefunden die zu suchen.


Das wre allerdings sehr nett von dir!  :Smilie:

----------


## Der_Medicus

> Ich persnlich halte von Medi-Learn-Skripten gar nix (auf den HamNat bezogen). Du hast ja offenbar das Topic hier durchforstet, und bist sicher auf meine Buchempfehlungen gestoen, und zu denen, besonders was Chemie angeht, stehe ich weiterhin, und damit bin ich immerhin zwlfter geworden.
> 
> Die Fragen gibt es noch, sind allerdings auf meinem anderen alten Rechner, und ich habe noch nicht die Muse gefunden die zu suchen.


Ich konnte jetzt diese beiden Empfehlungen von dir finden: (wie kann man nur ein Thema durchsuchen? Hab das bis jetzt noch nicht verstanden...)
Klett Abiturwissen Chemie
Mentor Abiturhilfe Physik (wird nicht mehr verkauft)

Wre auf jeden Fall richtig nett von dir, wenn du die Fragen eventuell irgendwann finden und teilen wrdest  :hmmm...: 




> Ich denke, dass die meisten Leute, die fr den ham NAT antreten, wenigstens mal das Thema googlen, und so frher oder spter auch auf Berlin kommen werden! 
> Klar werden das manche verpassen, aber die meisten werden das checken!


Ja, aber ich denke, dass die Auswirkung nicht so drastisch sein wird. Ich kann falsch liegen  :bhh: 
Am besten wre es natrlich, wenn es dadurch weniger Konkurenz in MB gibt. Aber wenn wrde es sich eher auf HH auswirken, weil vielleicht ein paar versuchen werden in Berlin reinzukommen. Aber die laden ja auch nur 850 Personen zum Ham-Nat ein und wahrscheinlich hat man auch nur ne Chance eingeladen zu werden, wenn man eine DN bis 1,2 hat. Daraus schliee ich, dass weniger Leute von HH nach B schwanken, weil sich doch hauptschlich Leute fr den Ham-Nat interessieren, die eine DN >1,3 haben. Natrlich gibt es immer noch einge, die den Ham-Nat machen, weil sie eben unbedingt nach HH wollen, auch wenn sie wo anders auch einen Platz mit weniger Aufwand bekommen knnten.
Macht das Sinn?  :bhh:

----------


## fred57

> Ich konnte jetzt diese beiden Empfehlungen von dir finden: (wie kann man nur ein Thema durchsuchen? Hab das bis jetzt noch nicht verstanden...)
> Klett Abiturwissen Chemie
> Mentor Abiturhilfe Physik (wird nicht mehr verkauft)
> 
> Wre auf jeden Fall richtig nett von dir, wenn du die Fragen eventuell irgendwann finden und teilen wrdest 
> 
> 
> 
> Ja, aber ich denke, dass die Auswirkung nicht so drastisch sein wird. Ich kann falsch liegen 
> ...


Haha ja ich denke ich wei Was du meinst!
Insgesamt wird Berlin auf jeden fall etwas Druck von den beiden anderen Stdten nehmen, was ja auch schon was Wert ist!
Ich hab brigens dem Studi Bro in md mal geschrieben und nachgefragt! Es werden wieder 700 eingeladen, und sie rechnet natrlich auch mit einem Anstieg, jedoch meinte sie zu mir, ( natrlich unter Vorbehalt) , dass ich mir mit 1,9 keine groen sorgen machen muss! 
Ich meine, Schau dir in der Statistik mal den Anstieg in HH vom ersten Jahr aufs 2te an.
Dort war der Anstieg 4 Zehntel, und das obwohl die eibladungszahlen sogar runter gegangen sind von 1000 auf 700!
Von daher muss fr einen so Riesen Anstieg schon einiges passieren, deswegen mache ich mir mit meinen 1,9 wenig sorgen!
Und sonst mache ich halt Zahnmedi weiter!  :Big Grin:

----------


## audrey.

> An welcher Uni besteht man mit ML-Skripten die Klausuren?! o.O


naja also bei mir reicht das gut in Hamburg - (fr die Anatomie Testate lern ich natrlich nicht damit) - aber bei allen schriftl Klausuren ( bei uns sind aber auch alle Klausuren MC)

----------


## Tommes

Irgendwie hab ich das Gefhl, die Anforderungsliste ist ziemlich unvollstndig:
Z.B. ist im Biologie Teil nur von Cytologie und Genetik die Rede, im Selbsttest kommen die mir dann aber auf einmal mit Nervenzellen....

----------


## Melina93

@fred57: Da hast du dich aber verlesen...Hamburg hat jedes Jahr mehr Leute eingeladen und trotzdem ist die Grenze gestiegen. Aber sie haben ja letztes Jahr eingefhrt, dass alle mit der gleichen DN eingeladen werden. Das wrde denke ich abfedern. Letztes Jahr haben nur ein paar Pltze gefehlt, dann wren die 2,0er auch drin gewesen. Aber 300 Leute sind gar nicht gekommen. Von daher wre es eigentlich sinnvoll, dass sie mehr Leute einladen. Sie mssen ja davon ausgehen ( weil es die letzten Jahre auch so war), dass 20-25% gar nicht kommt. Aber ob sie das machen, steht ja noch nicht fest. Wre aber super, weil dann wre man mit 1,9 sicher drin. Momentan habe ich echt Bedenken, ob es mit 1,9 noch was wird in Hamburg. Aber ich bin auch paraoid  :Big Grin:

----------


## fred57

Also ich hab eben nochmal auf der UKE Website geguckt, da steht nachwievor: 2008: 1000 Eingeladene , 2009: 700 Eingeladene.
http://www.uke.de/studierende/index_...C%25ueb_%25%3E


Mir geht's im brigen hnlich haha, ich sorge mich sogar fr Magdeburg dass keine Einladung kommt haha obwohl das mit 1,9 Unsinn ist glaube ich!

----------


## Melina93

Ja, ich denke Magdeburg ist ne sichere Sache...geht nur um Hamburg. 
Jetzt sehe ich auch, was du meinst. Aber das ist ja schon eine Weile her, da war der HamNat noch nicht so bekannt. Inzwischen ist Hamburg da wohl die erste Adresse. Aber hoffen wir mal, dass sie darauf reagieren, dass so viele nie erscheinen und mehr einladen. Das wre cool  :Smilie:

----------


## LostLittleSoul

Hey Leute,
habt ihr derzeit eine aktive Gruppe und noch Interesse an Mitlernern? Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Lerngruppe/LernpartnerIn. Wrde mich freuen, wenn sich jemand bei mir meldet. Ich bin zeitlich relativ flexibel und mobil (Auto).
LG Sunny (28, aus Henstedt-Ulzburg)

----------


## lauralina

es gibt dieses WS auch einen HAM Nat Test in Berlin!!! da wsst ich ja gerne mal, was ihr meint bis welche nc grenze die da wohl einladen werden???

----------


## bugger

In Berlin werden nur 200 mehr eingeladen, als sonst mit Direktzulassung und AWG bisher am Auswahlverfahren beteiligt waren. Das lief ber Punkte, aber ohne 1,1 brauchtest du dich gar nicht erst zu melden. Schlechter als 1,2 wird denke ich keine Chance haben.

P.S. Satzzeichen sind keine Rudeltiere.

----------


## Melina93

1,2 finde ich persnlich zu krass, denke schon, dass es etwas mehr runter gehen wird. Ne Bekannte von mir ist mit dem alten Verfahren und 1,2 noch reingekommen. Also dass man sicher nur 1,1 braucht war damals auch nicht immer der Fall.
Aber ich bin auch buggers Meinung, als wie Hamburg oder so werden sie in Berlin nie einladen. Mit Glck vielleicht bis 1,4/1,5.

----------


## heartbeat~

Hallo zusammen!
Was ist denn eure Prognose der Einladungsgrenze in HH bzw. MD und der endgltigen Punktzahl fr die Zulassung?? Wird sie dieses Jahr in MD stark ansteigen?

Danke schonmal fr eure Einschtzungen!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## bugger

Ich denke in HH bleibt es bei 88 fr direkt und ca 83 fr denen int. Wie in den letzten Jahren

Und dass MD steigen wird halte ich fr sicher, aber wie stark? Da wage ich keine Prognose.

----------


## heartbeat~

Danke, bugger!  :Smilie:  Und was denkt ihr zur Einladungsgrenze? Ist es wahrscheinlich, dass MD die 1,9 Grenze knackt? Wo wrdet ihr euch mit einem Schnitt von 1,8/1,9 bewerben? (Uni an sich egal, Hauptsache Einladung im Postkasten!)

----------


## bugger

Hamburg wird, wenn die so viele einladen, wie letztes Mal, sehr sicher bei 1,9 oder sogar 2,0 landen, nach dem, was ja letztes Jahr war, wo nur 21 Personen zu 2,0 gefehlt haben, und 400 Puffer nach oben waren.
Magdeburg tippe ich wie bei der Anfangsentwicklung in HH auf 2,3. Der Berlin-Effekt sollte nicht unterschtzt werden.

----------


## LostLittleSoul

Suche immernoch MitlernerInnen fr den Ham-Nat im Raum Hamburg  :Big Grin:

----------


## iMario

Boah, ist der ganze Physik- und Chemiestoff trocken, wenn man von den meisten Dingen noch nie etwas gehrt hat  :Big Grin:  - durchbeien angesagt!  :Smilie:

----------


## LostLittleSoul

> Boah, ist der ganze Physik- und Chemiestoff trocken, wenn man von den meisten Dingen noch nie etwas gehrt hat  - durchbeien angesagt!


Ich versteh nur Bahnhof und komm alleine so gar net klar  :Frown:  Hab mich mal versucht reinzulesen... keine Chance. Hast nen Tipp?

Ich mein Bio ist ja nen Klacks, das hatte ich ja auch als Profilfach aber Chemie war fr die Katz an Stoff und Physik hatte ich seit 13 Jahren nimmer  :Frown:

----------


## davo

Der Vorteil bei Physik und Chemie ist allerdings dass man fast nichts auswendig lernen muss. Da kann man sehr schnell sehr viel lernen wenn man was drauf hat.

----------


## bugger

Oh man, ich glaube mit HamNat-Nachhilfe knnte man sich dumm und dmlich verdienen  :Big Grin:  Schade dass ich keine Zeit habe.

Ich persnlich, als jemand der Chemie und Physik (meiner Meinung nach) sehr gut kann, mchte noch als Tipp geben, dass ich die Chemie-Fragen subjektiv deutlich schwerer fand und Physik recht easy, ich wrde in Chemie auf jeden Fall ehr den Schwerpunkt setzen, da gibt es unterm Strich auch mehr zu holen. Der HamNat scheitert sicher ehr an Chemie als an Physik.

----------


## LostLittleSoul

> Der Vorteil bei Physik und Chemie ist allerdings dass man fast nichts auswendig lernen muss. Da kann man sehr schnell sehr viel lernen wenn man was drauf hat.


Joah... WENN... und wenn NICHT?  :hmmm...:

----------


## bugger

Dann such dir einen professionellen Nachhilfelehrer, ein ganz normaler fr die Oberstufe, und lern mit dem, wenn du wirklich total berfordert bist. Sonst empfehle ich fr Physik immer noch MENTOR, da sind, wie ich finde, tolle Erklrungen und passende bungsaufgaben drin. Fr Chemie immer noch http://www.amazon.de/Abiturwissen-Chemie-Paul-Gietz/dp/3129297472/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1366836917&sr=8-1&keywords=Abiturwissen+Chemie wenn du das drauf hast, bist du gut dabei.

----------


## aii

Na, da wurde der Themenkatalog bissel modifiziert.

----------


## arzt_im_dienst

> Na, da wurde der Themenkatalog bissel modifiziert.


komm. was geht mit denen denn ab. hauptsache nochmehr da rein gepackt ey. 

Prinzipien des Stoffwechsels
Glykolyse, Citratzyklus, Atmungskette,
enzymatische Reaktionen,
Energiebertragung durch ATP 

allein wenn ich das schon lese platzt mir gleich ne ader. 
schei nervenzellen ham se auch noch mit reingenommen.

----------


## aii

Ach, du hat doch noch ein wenig Zeit fleiig zu lernen.  :hmmm...:  
Wird schon.

----------


## Tommes

Also wenn dich das bisschen Zusatzstoff schon aufregt, dann wrd ich mich mal fragen ob du ein Medizinstudium berstehst  :Big Grin:

----------


## fred57

Leute, wo habt ihr euch beworben?  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> Also wenn dich das bisschen Zusatzstoff schon aufregt, dann wrd ich mich mal fragen ob du ein Medizinstudium berstehst


Das ist doch Quark..

----------


## EVT

na, vorm physikum wird jeder deutlich mehr lernen mssen als vor dem ham-nat.. wenn man fr so einen wichtigen test nicht ausreichend motiviert ist, wirds auch mit dem studium schwierig.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Jeder jammert doch mal. Beim Lernen frs Abi, TMS, HamNat..das heit doch nicht, dass es mit dem Studium nix wird..

----------


## bugger

> na, vorm physikum wird jeder deutlich mehr lernen mssen als vor dem ham-nat.. wenn man fr so einen wichtigen test nicht ausreichend motiviert ist, wirds auch mit dem studium schwierig.


Nene nix Physikum in HH und Berlin
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=0gB3SSLVZiM sag ich dazu nur!

----------


## NikImWeb

Hallo alle!

Ich hoffe ihr kommt gut mit dem Lernen voran! =) Wnsche euch allen viel Erfolg!!

Der Fachschaftsrat am UKE hat fr euch eine Facebook-Gruppe eingerichtet, ber die ihr als angehende Erstis im WS 2013/2014 Kontakt halten, Testatfragen austauschen und auch sonst jegliche Informationen verbreiten knnt.

Alle krftig beitreten, sodass eine lebhafte Gruppe entsteht!

https://www.facebook.com/groups/uke.ws2013/

----------


## iMario

> Ich versteh nur Bahnhof und komm alleine so gar net klar  Hab mich mal versucht reinzulesen... keine Chance. Hast nen Tipp?


Naja, mir bleibt nichts anderes brig, als einfach nicht aufzugeben - zumal ich die Lernerei noch neben der Ausbildung betreibe. Ich habe zustzlich noch das groe Glck, dass ich Zugang zur Heidelberger Unibib habe und somit auch an viele verschiedene Bcher kommen kann. Fr Chemie arbeite ich zur Zeit mit dem Zeeck (man muss es eben auf das ntigste reduzieren), bei Physik bin ich mir noch nicht so sicher (habe aber schon n paar Bcher hier liegen, die ich mir noch genauer ansehen muss) und bei Bio meine Schulbcher.

Was ich dir vielleicht empfehlen kann: Erste Hilfe - Chemie und Physik fr Mediziner vom Springer Verlag, alles von Grund auf aufgearbeitet, zustzlich noch mit den Mathebasics...

----------


## bugger

Wenn man von Chemie keine Ahnung hat, wrd ich mir glaub ich nen Nachhilfelehrer suchen (Studienkreis o..)

----------


## iMario

Da hast du Recht, das ist natrlich auch eine Mglichkeit. Ich glaube jedoch, das trifft sowohl auf Chemie, wie auch auf Physik zu. Bio kann man sich ohne Probleme selbst aneignen.

----------


## davo

Ich denke dass man gerade Chemie und Physik sehr gut selbst lernen kann da stark verstndnisbasiert. Ich kann die Duden-Bcher sehr empfehlen ("Basiswissen Schule").

----------


## Laura12

Ich finde die Seite Uni-Protokolle sehr schn fr Chemie, dort ist alles sehr verstndlich erklrt (jedenfalls aus meiner Sicht als Chemie-Laie) :Big Grin:

----------


## samshhn

hallo leute,

ich habe mich fr magdeburg beworben, meine DN liegt bei 1,6. wie stehen meine Chancen, auch wenn der NC in Magdeburg massiv ansteigt, einen Studienplatz zu bekommen? zur Vorbereitung htte ich eine frage: ich studiere zahnmedizin und hatte schon chemie und physik als fach. ist es gut, sich das wissen auf hochschulniveau anzueignen oder wrdet ihr mir empfehlen, eher auf schulwissen zu setzen. um wie viele punkte wird sich nach eurer Meinung der grenzrang verschieben? und htte ich mit 1,6 eine Chance in Berlin oder Hamburg gehabt. 

lg

----------


## Frokon

Servus,

werd mich jetzt endlich mal hinsetzen und was lernen fr den Test. Da kam schon die erste Frage auf. Welche Bcher kaufen? In Bio habe ich keine Ahnung (abgewhlt in der 10.). Chemie 2 stndig und Physik 4 stndig. Hab keine Bcher oder Hefte mehr da das Abi jetzt schon 1 Jahr vorbei ist. Was ganz wichtig ist ich will mich effektiv auf den Test vorbereiten und nicht irgendwas lernen was frs Studium wichtig ist, aber fr den Test irrelevant. Welche Bcher knnte man da empfehlen?

----------


## Laura12

Ich hatte Bio lk im Abi und finde die grne Reihe Genetik erklrt die genetischen Sachen ganz gut  :Smilie:

----------


## Herzchirurg_90

Hallo Leute,

ich werde es dieses Jahr auch in MD versuchen.

Da ich schon seit einigen Monaten fr den Test in sterreich lerne (der ist hnlich wie dem Hamnat aufgebaut) kann ich euch Bcher der Reihe "Duden Abiturwissen" empfehlen!
Ich glaube, dass sie recht gut und verstndlich geschrieben sind!

Bis vor einigen Monaten war es ja noch unbekannt, dass Berlin auch den Hamnat anbieten wird. Nun wre meine Frage, ob jemand von euch seine Meinung gendert hat und anstatt in MD in Berlin am Hamnat teilnehmen wird!? Auf welche Note schtzt Ihr die Teilnahmegrenze in MD??? 

Gru,
H.

----------


## bugger

In HH ist zwischen 2008 (2,6 http://www.uke.de/studierende/index_64488.php?id=-1_-1_-1&as_link=http%3A//www.uke.de/studierende/index_64481.php&id_link=9_0_1&as_breadcrumb=%3Ca%2  0href%3D%22/index.php%22%3E%7C%20Home%3C/a%3E%20%3E%20%3Ca%20href%3D%22/studierende/index.php%22%3EStudierende%3C/a%3E%20%3E%20%20%20Studienbewerber%20%3E%20Bewerbu  ng%20um%20einen%20Studienplatz%20im%20Ersten%20Abs  chnitt)

und 2009 bei 2,2 (http://www.uke.de/studierende/index_64488.php?id=-1_-1_-1&as_link=http%3A//www.uke.de/studierende/index_64481.php&id_link=9_0_1&as_breadcrumb=%3Ca%2  0href%3D%22/index.php%22%3E%7C%20Home%3C/a%3E%20%3E%20%3Ca%20href%3D%22/studierende/index.php%22%3EStudierende%3C/a%3E%20%3E%20%20%20Studienbewerber%20%3E%20Bewerbu  ng%20um%20einen%20Studienplatz%20im%20Ersten%20Abs  chnitt)

usw. aber da war der HamNat allgemein auch nicht so populr/bekannt. Ich prognostiziere 2,2+-0,1

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Ich denke Magdeburg liegt dieses Jahr irgendwo zwischen 2,2-2,4 und damit werden auch die Zulassungspunktzahlen steigen, ich denke ber 80....

----------


## Herzchirurg_90

> Ich denke Magdeburg liegt dieses Jahr irgendwo zwischen 2,2-2,4 und damit werden auch die Zulassungspunktzahlen steigen, ich denke ber 80....


Aha ok, danke fr die Info.

Aber glaubst Du wirklich, dass der Schnitt groartig ndern wird ??? 

Man doch :

1. Die 1 Op. an Magdeburg vergeben

2. Gibt es dem Hamnat jetzt auch in Berlin, HH

----------


## bugger

Der berliner HN hat nicht die gleiche Zielgruppe wie der in MD, in berlin werden wohl hauptschlich welche teilnehmen, die auf Grund des Schnittes irgendwo anders (sei es Marburg) eh nen Platz htten. Diese Notenregion bewirbt sich nicht in MD, htte es aber auch ohne nicht. MB wird alle 2,0+x ansprechen, jetzt wo es kein Geheimtipp mehr ist. Mit 2,6 wrde ich mich zwar bewerben, mir aber keine allzu groen Hoffnungen machen.

----------


## VdV

Hallo!

Ich hoffe doch, ihr seid alle fleiig am Lernen  :Smilie: 

Seit der nderung des Themenkataloges kommen mir einige Sachen komisch vor..

Beispielsweise steht nun unter "Genetik" der Punkt "Evolution".
Was ist damit gemeint? Soll ich jetzt den gesamten Bereich "Evolution" gesondert lernen? Ich sehe nmlich keine direkte Verbindung zwischen Genetik und Evolution; jedenfalls ist in den Lehrbchern keine Verbindung vorhanden. Aber wenn man das Themengebiet "Evolution" getrennt htte lernen sollen, dann msste Evolution doch als Oberthema aufgefhrt sein, oder nicht?

Ein hnliches Problem habe ich mit dem Oberthema "Prinzipien der Regulation". Wieso ist da "Nervenreizleitung" als Unterthema aufgefhrt? Soll man nun das gesamte Themengebiet der Neurobiologie abarbeiten, oder nur einen Teil davon?

Streng genommen, gehrt das Unterthema "Hormone" eigentlich auch eher unter "Prinzipien des Stoffwechsels"..

Nunja, freue mich schon auf hilfreiche Antworten.. die doch hoffentlich kommen werden  :Smilie:

----------


## davo

> Ich sehe nmlich keine direkte Verbindung zwischen Genetik und Evolution


 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## bugger

Ich find den neuen Themenkatalog in Bio irgendwie ekelig und schwammig... Da kann man alles und nichts zu lernen... Gut, dass ich den HamNAT noch letztes Jahr gemacht habe.

Allerdings ist es ja ein Wettbewerb, und es ist egal wie schwer der Test ist, da er dann ja fr alle schwerer wird  :Big Grin:

----------


## Herzchirurg_90

Was meint Ihr mit "neuen Themenkatalog" (im Vergleich zum letzen Jahr oder nur in HH)???

Ich finde nmlich nichts neues auf der MD-Seite!!

----------


## aii

> Was meint Ihr mit "neuen Themenkatalog" (im Vergleich zum letzen Jahr oder nur in HH)???
> 
> Ich finde nmlich nichts neues auf der MD-Seite!!


Im Vergleich zum letzten Jahr haben die paar Themen mehr reingepackt.
z.B. die kompletten Oberpunkte "Prinzipien des Stoffwechsels" und "Prinzipien der Regulation"

----------


## VdV

> 


Ich hatte noch hinzugefgt:

[QUOTE=VdV;1627433][...] jedenfalls ist in den Lehrbchern keine Verbindung vorhanden.[QUOTE]

Beim Oberthema "Prinzipien der Regulation" habe ich mich allerdings geirrt; auch in meinem Lehrbuch werden diese beiden Themen zusammenhngend erklrt. Fr Genetik und Evolution ist dies allerdings nicht der Fall.




> Ich find den neuen Themenkatalog in Bio irgendwie ekelig und schwammig... Da kann man alles und nichts zu lernen... Gut, dass ich den HamNAT noch letztes Jahr gemacht habe.
> 
> Allerdings ist es ja ein Wettbewerb, und es ist egal wie schwer der Test ist, da er dann ja fr alle schwerer wird


Auch wenn du Recht hast: Es geht mir ja nicht darum, ob der Test schwerer geworden ist, oder nicht (bzw. die Vorbereitung auf den Test).

Ich verstehe nicht, wieso "Evolution" unter "Genetik" aufgefhrt wurde und wei folglich auch nicht, was ich da jetzt lernen soll..




> Was meint Ihr mit "neuen Themenkatalog" (im Vergleich zum letzen Jahr oder nur in HH)???
> 
> Ich finde nmlich nichts neues auf der MD-Seite!!


Der Themenkatalog auf der Seite der Uniklinik Eppendorf wurde aktualisiert; es kamen einige neue Themen hinzu. Frage lieber in MD, ob auch sie den neuen Themenkatalog nutzen werden.

----

Wei jetzt immer noch nicht, wie ich "Genetik"-"Evolution" verstehen soll.
Wie werdet ihr euch auf das Thema vorbereiten?

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> Ich finde nmlich nichts neues auf der MD-Seite!!


http://www.med.ovgu.de/unimagdeburg_mm/Downloads/Studiendekanat/Themenkatalog_2013-p-21838.pdf

Auf der Seite der Uni der aktuelle Fragenkatalog....

----------


## Herzchirurg_90

> http://www.med.ovgu.de/unimagdeburg_mm/Downloads/Studiendekanat/Themenkatalog_2013-p-21838.pdf
> 
> Auf der Seite der Uni der aktuelle Fragenkatalog....



Ok, danke fr den Hinweis! Das msste ich wohl bersehen haben!

----------


## lauralina

bis zu wieviel punkten wurde letztes jahr nach dem HAM-Nat Magdeburg direkt zugelassen? in Hamburg brauchte man ja ca. 89 Punkte

----------


## davo

> bis zu wieviel punkten wurde letztes jahr nach dem HAM-Nat Magdeburg direkt zugelassen? in Hamburg brauchte man ja ca. 89 Punkte


http://www.medi-learn.de/foren/archive/index.php/t-75796-p-55.html und http://www.medi-learn.de/foren/archive/index.php/t-75796-p-56.html nach zu schlieen irgendwo zwischen 87.82 und 90.46.

----------


## arzt_im_dienst

knnt ihr mir mal bitte kurz helfen, damit ich sehe, ob ich die rechnung mit den punkten richtig verstanden hab (fr magdeburg) 

also :
"Dabei wurde die Abiturdurchschnittsnote anhand einer linearen Skala mit 60 Punkten (Note 1,0) bis 0 Punkte (Note 4,0) bewertet."
das heit bei DN= 1,6 bekomme ich 51 Punkte, richtig?

"Das Ergebnis des HAM-Nat wurde mit bis zu 59 Punkten bewertet. Die Bewerber/innen mit den 110  hchsten Gesamt-Punktsummen erhielten eine Zulassung. Der Grenzwert lag bei 76 Gesamt-Punkten."

das heit wenn ich beim ham nat die hlfte der punkte einsacke (29,5), dann komme ich insgesamt auf 80,5 Punkte und wre drin. natrlich immer angenommen die verteilung etc. ist so wie im letzten jahr. 

ist das korrekt?

----------


## VdV

Da bisher keiner darauf eingegangen ist, mchte ich nochmal auf folgendes Problem hinweisen:

Was sollte man ungefhr zum Unterthema "Evolution" beim Oberthema "Genetik" lernen?
Was werdet ihr zu diesem Unterthema lernen?

Wre froh, wenn mir jemand diesbezglich helfen wrde und hierin nicht unbedingt die Chance sieht, einen Konkurrenten auszuschalten..

Gre

----------


## davo

> knnt ihr mir mal bitte kurz helfen, damit ich sehe, ob ich die rechnung mit den punkten richtig verstanden hab (fr magdeburg) 
> 
> also :
> "Dabei wurde die Abiturdurchschnittsnote anhand einer linearen Skala mit 60 Punkten (Note 1,0) bis 0 Punkte (Note 4,0) bewertet."
> das heit bei DN= 1,6 bekomme ich 51 Punkte, richtig?
> 
> "Das Ergebnis des HAM-Nat wurde mit bis zu 59 Punkten bewertet. Die Bewerber/innen mit den 110  hchsten Gesamt-Punktsummen erhielten eine Zulassung. Der Grenzwert lag bei 76 Gesamt-Punkten."
> 
> das heit wenn ich beim ham nat die hlfte der punkte einsacke (29,5), dann komme ich insgesamt auf 80,5 Punkte und wre drin. natrlich immer angenommen die verteilung etc. ist so wie im letzten jahr. 
> ...


Nein. Denn die Distanz 1,0-4,0 betrgt 3 Notenwerte, deshalb ist jede Zehntelnote 60/30=2 Punkte wert, deshalb verlierst du bei 1,6 6*2=12 Punkte und bekommst 48. Anders formuliert: 1,0 = 60, 2,0 = 40, 3,0 = 20, 4,0 = 0, fr 51 Punkte bruchtest du also eine Abiturnote von <1,5 (um genau zu sein, von 1,45). Du httest voriges Jahr beim HAM-Nat also mindestens 28/59 = 48% gebraucht (aufgerundet da Grenzwert).

----------


## arzt_im_dienst

> Nein. Denn die Distanz 1,0-4,0 betrgt 3 Notenwerte, deshalb ist jede Zehntelnote 60/30=2 Punkte wert, deshalb verlierst du bei 1,6 6*2=12 Punkte und bekommst 48. Anders formuliert: 1,0 = 60, 2,0 = 40, 3,0 = 20, 4,0 = 0, fr 51 Punkte bruchtest du also eine Abiturnote von <1,5 (um genau zu sein, von 1,45). Du httest voriges Jahr beim HAM-Nat also mindestens 28/59 = 48% gebraucht (aufgerundet da Grenzwert).


danke davo!

----------


## aii

> Da bisher keiner darauf eingegangen ist, mchte ich nochmal auf folgendes Problem hinweisen:
> 
> Was sollte man ungefhr zum Unterthema "Evolution" beim Oberthema "Genetik" lernen?
> Was werdet ihr zu diesem Unterthema lernen?
> 
> Wre froh, wenn mir jemand diesbezglich helfen wrde und hierin nicht unbedingt die Chance sieht, einen Konkurrenten auszuschalten..
> 
> Gre



Alsooo: Ich wei jetzt nicht, ob ich dir da so eine groe Hilfe bin, aber ich antworte dir mal.  :Grinnnss!:  

Ich werde das Thema Evolution als ganz eigenes Thema ansehen. Da ich den Kram eh knnen muss fr den Test in sterreich. Ist eigentlich gar nicht sooooo viel. Ich hab ein normales Biobuch und das Kapitel Evolution umfasst 30 Seiten (Flietext). Drber lesen, zusammengefasst und das wars.  :hmmm...:  Ist eigentlich ganz easy und geht recht fix im gg zu manch anderen Themen. ^^

Edit: Also was ich dazu lerne:

Evolutionstheorie, (Darwin), Artbegriff, Artbildung, Evolutionsfaktoren, Mutation, Gendrift, Genetische Rekombination, Entwicklung des Menschen. (Das sind jetzt die Stichpunkte in sterreich) 

Das ist bestimmt defintiv "zu viel" fr den Ham-Nat, aber was solls.. Knnen muss ICH es ja eh.

----------


## pani

Hallo zusammen, 

man, man, man.... wenn man alles von Anfang bis Ende in diesem Thread gelesen hat, ist man hinterher auf jeden Fall blder als vorher. 

Ich glaube kaum, dass das neue AdH in Berlin ein super groes Geheimnis ist und Erstbewerber nicht auf diese Info stoen. So schwer ist sie nmlich nicht zu finden...
Ich persnlich bewerbe mich dieses Jahr zum ersten Mal auf einen Studienplatz, trotz DN 1,0 (aber nur 781/840 Punkten) und 10 Wartesemester.
Da ich einen kleinen Sohn habe und schwerlich umziehen kann, bewerbe ich mich nur in Berlin (auch wenn ich gern weg wollen wrde...) und dass es in Berlin nun den HAM nat gibt, war whrend meiner ersten Recherche schon klar.
Auch dass ich mich darauf vorbereiten muss.

Insgesamt glaube ich nmlich, im Gegensatz zu anderen hier, nicht, dass sich nur Bewerber mit DN > 1,6 fr diesen Test interessieren. Vor allem in Hamburg und ganz bestimmt in Berlin nicht. 
Es wird genug wie mich geben, die auch mit ihrem 1,0er Abi vielleicht nicht angenommen werden und fr die dieser Test besonders interessant ist, da man sich mit einem solchen Abi und bestenfalls gnstiger Kurswahl weniger intensiv vorbereiten muss.

brigens fange ich auch die Tage an zu lernen - nur erst mal das Aquarium sauber machen. Aber dann!

Und damit mein Post jetzt nicht absolut unntz ist: Ich werde mit Bio-, Chemie- und Physikschulbchern von Klett lernen.
Ich fand die whrend der Schulzeit immer gut und ganz offensichtlich haben sie mich auch gut durchs Abi gebracht... und wenn Schulwissen abgefragt wird: Warum dann nicht mit Schulbchern lernen?

Frohes Lernen!

----------


## VdV

> Alsooo: Ich wei jetzt nicht, ob ich dir da so eine groe Hilfe bin, aber ich antworte dir mal.  
> 
> Ich werde das Thema Evolution als ganz eigenes Thema ansehen. Da ich den Kram eh knnen muss fr den Test in sterreich. Ist eigentlich gar nicht sooooo viel. Ich hab ein normales Biobuch und das Kapitel Evolution umfasst 30 Seiten (Flietext). Drber lesen, zusammengefasst und das wars.  Ist eigentlich ganz easy und geht recht fix im gg zu manch anderen Themen. ^^
> 
> Edit: Also was ich dazu lerne:
> 
> Evolutionstheorie, (Darwin), Artbegriff, Artbildung, Evolutionsfaktoren, Mutation, Gendrift, Genetische Rekombination, Entwicklung des Menschen. (Das sind jetzt die Stichpunkte in sterreich) 
> 
> Das ist bestimmt defintiv "zu viel" fr den Ham-Nat, aber was solls.. Knnen muss ICH es ja eh.


Erstmal vielen Dank fr deine Antwort!

Einige Themen, wie z.B. "Gendrift", "Mutation" (im evolutionsbiologischen Zusammenhang) oder "Rekombination" hatte ich bereits ganz vergessen. Da besteht natrlich ein Zusammenhang zwischen den beiden Themen. Fr HH wre das gesamte Thema wahrscheinlich wirklich zu viel  :Smilie: 

Habe jetzt nochmal in meinem Lehrbuch nachgeschlagen und mir sind einige zusammenhngende Themen aufgefallen. Werde diese in den nchsten Tagen hier mal auffhren, damit jeder davon profitieren kann.

Dir wnsche ich viel Erfolg!

Gre

----------


## Frokon

Wie weit muss man ein Thema lernen? Also sagen wir mal ich habe in Physik das Thema Optik behandelt. Brauch ich jetzt fr den Test das Wissen von nem 4 stndigen Kurs oder reicht des Wissen von nem 2 stndigen Kurs aus? Das steht so oberflchlich im Themenkatalog drin, sodass ich jetzt gar keine Ahnung habe wie tief ich ein Thema lernen soll.

----------


## samshhn

welches buch sollte man zur vorbereitung fr mathe nehmen, habe meine schulbcher leider nicht mehr und muss man auch zu den themenbereichen in Chemie/bio/physik Rechenaufgaben lsen knnen?

----------


## Sitrone

Hallo erstmal  :Smilie: 
Ich hab bisher schon bisschen das Forum nach Information durchstbert und immer wieder gelesen dass man sich mit 1,8 in Hamburg bewerben sollte. Hab ich auch so gemacht, weil mir die Stadt ganz gut gefllt. Irgendwie scheint es aber so als wre es einfacher in magdeburg einen Studienplatz zu bekommen, da man dort weniger Punkte braucht. 
Ist es vielleicht doch sinnvoller sich in MD zu bewerben? Was meint ihr?

----------


## bugger

Wenn du um jeden Preis einfach nur einen Studienplatz willst, und kein Vertrauen in deine eigenen Fertigkeiten hast, ist MD sicher besser, wenn du eine gute Uni willst, und dir ein wenig mehr Leistung im HamNat zutraust nimm HH

----------


## aii

Naja, ob man in MD weniger Punkte braucht, wei ja keiner. Das war ja nur letztes Jahr der Fall. Ich denke nicht, dass man dieses Jahr so easy peasy mit 76 Punkten wieder ne Zulassung bekommt. Das wird 100% anziehen. 

Man muss auch bedenken, dass man in HH noch die Ham-Int Chance hat, die man in Magdeburg nicht hat. 

Also ich persnlich wrde die Stadt nicht daran festmachen, wo man weniger Punkte braucht, weil man das einfach nicht wissen kann.

@ samshhn

Klar, muss man in Chemie und Physik rechnen knnen?! Schau dir doch mal nochmal genauer den Themenkatalog an. ^^ 

Ich kauf mir kein extra Mathebuch. Finde ich eigentlich total unntig. Das Rechnen, was man in Chemie und Physik braucht, decken ganz normale Chemie/Physikbcher ab.

@Frokon

Ich habe kein Peil, ob jetzt ein 2 oder 4-stndiger Kurs ausreicht.  :Nixweiss:  Ich sehe halt einfach zu, dass ich alle Stichpunkte konsequent mit einem Schulbuch abarbeite. Wenns meiner Meinung nach zu detailliert wird, dann lass ich es einfach.

----------


## Mrs. Mo

Moin. So der neue Themenkatalog gibt mir jetzt doch die Aufgabe auf, mir zumindest ein Biobuch irgendwo zu leihen. Aber ich muss sagen, dass ich berhaupt gar keine Peilung habe, welche Biobcher gut sind. Jetzt speziell auf die Themen: Evolution, Endosymbiontentheorie, Prinzipien der Regulation und eigentlich auch noch fr eine zustzliche bersicht von Prinzipien des Stoffwechsels (wir sind das in Chemie ziemlich, ziemlich, ziemlich grndlich durchgegangen  :Big Grin:  )Daher meine Frage, ob jemand mir bzgl. dieser Themen ein besonders gutes Buch empfehlen kann, welches man entweder auch nen Monat vorher durchlesen kann und dann trotzdem einen guten berblick hat oder eines welches man als e-book kaufen kann (ist beides eben Auslandsbedingt ;) )
Schnen Dank schonmal!!!

----------


## Anatom90

Mit 1,8 hast du in Magdeburg deutlich bessere Chancen!
Letztes Jahr sind total viele nachgerckt, weil es dann doch einige gibt, die nicht nach MD wollen.

So schlecht ist die Uni auch nicht, aber aufgrund des Modellstudiengangs in Hamburg, wre es doch schon geiler dort einen Studienplatz zu bekommen.

Aber wie bugger schon sagt, wenn du unbedingt einen Platz haben willst, dann nimm MD.
Sobald du in dem Studiengang drin bist, kannst du ja auch bestimmt die Uni wechseln und dich an anderen Unis fr ein hheres Fachsemester bewerben oder nach einem Tauschpartner suchen!

----------


## Mrs. Mo

Also ich bin mir jetzt nicht sicher, ob mein voriger Post noch gepostet wird oder nicht, daher versuch es jetzt einfach nochmal. Meine Frage war, ob jemand bzgl. folgender Themen: Prinzipien der Regulation, Evolution, Endosymbiontentheorie, Proteinbiosynthese: Transkription, Translation, Gentechnik (z.B. Polymerasekettenreaktion,
Klonierung) und eigentlich auch Prinzipien des Stoffwechselseine (dieses Thema haben wir in Chemie ziemlich, ziemlich, ziemlich gut durchgenommen ;) ) Buchempfehlung htte, die man entweder ggf. in ca. einem Monat durchlesen kann und einen relativ guten berblick nachher hat oder als e-book kaufen kann. Ich bin nmlich noch bis Mitte/Ende Juli im Ausland. 
Schnen Dank schon mal!!!

----------


## davo

> Also ich bin mir jetzt nicht sicher, ob mein voriger Post noch gepostet wird oder nicht, daher versuch es jetzt einfach nochmal. Meine Frage war, ob jemand bzgl. folgender Themen: Prinzipien der Regulation, Evolution, Endosymbiontentheorie, Proteinbiosynthese: Transkription, Translation, Gentechnik (z.B. Polymerasekettenreaktion,
> Klonierung) und eigentlich auch Prinzipien des Stoffwechselseine (dieses Thema haben wir in Chemie ziemlich, ziemlich, ziemlich gut durchgenommen ;) ) Buchempfehlung htte, die man entweder ggf. in ca. einem Monat durchlesen kann und einen relativ guten berblick nachher hat oder als e-book kaufen kann. Ich bin nmlich noch bis Mitte/Ende Juli im Ausland. 
> Schnen Dank schon mal!!!


Ich kann die Duden-Bcher empfehlen. Das sind in Biologie, Chemie, Physik je zwei Bcher (Basiswissen Schule 5.-10. Klasse, Basiswissen Schule Abitur) wobei der erste Band jeweils ca. 400 Seiten hat, der zweite jeweils ca. 500 Seiten. Die Themen die du erwhnst werden in beiden Biologie-Bnden behandelt, jeweils auf unterschiedlichem Niveau und mit einem anderen Ansatz ("5.-10. Klasse" konzentriert sich auf Begrifflichkeiten, Beschreibung, usw., "Abitur" konzentriert sich auf die Erklrung biochemischer Vorgnge). Auf Amazon.de kann man bei beiden Bnden einen "Blick ins Buch" werfen. Ich habe sie blind gekauft da die Bewertungen besser als bei anderen hnlichen Serien sind und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Aber der richtige Test beginnt erst im Oktober (hoffentlich!), insofern kann ich noch kein endgltiges Urteil abgeben  :hmmm...:

----------


## arzt_im_dienst

was genau ist eigentlich mit "Periodensystem der Elemente" im themenkatalog?
sind damit die trends im periodensystem gemeint oder wie?

bzw. wie macht ihr das berhaupt, lernt ihr das periodensystem teilweise auswendig?
chemie ist echt das fach was mir am meisten angst macht, denn rest hatte ich in der schule bis zur 13. und die physikfragen sind zumindest im selbsttest ganz i.o. 

aber chemie, das macht mir echt etwas angst^^

----------


## Sitrone

Danke, eure Antworten waren eine groe Hilfe fr mich  :Smilie:  
Hab mir das mit dem wechseln auch so gedacht... Sptestens nach dem Physikum, da ich doch gerne in Mnchen bleiben wrde.

----------


## Mrs. Mo

Danke Davo fr die Antwort! Ich werde mir die Bcher auf jeden Fall mal bei amazon anschauen.
Das mit dem Periodensystem hab ich ja noch gar nicht bewusst gesehen. Aber ich denke eigentlich mehr, dass die meinen, dass man halt so dinge wie halogene, eldegasse, alkaimetaller, etc. kennt und auch was damit anfangen kann ;) Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass man das gesamte Periodensystem kennen knnen muss.

----------


## VdV

> was genau ist eigentlich mit "Periodensystem der Elemente" im themenkatalog?
> sind damit die trends im periodensystem gemeint oder wie?
> 
> bzw. wie macht ihr das berhaupt, lernt ihr das periodensystem teilweise auswendig?
> chemie ist echt das fach was mir am meisten angst macht, denn rest hatte ich in der schule bis zur 13. und die physikfragen sind zumindest im selbsttest ganz i.o. 
> 
> aber chemie, das macht mir echt etwas angst^^


Ich glaube es geht da um grundlegende Dinge, wie z.B. EN-Zahlen, Aufbau des Systems (was die Hauptgruppen/Perioden bedeuten) u..

Also ich werde jedenfalls nicht die ganze Tabelle auswendig lernen  :Smilie: 




> Danke, eure Antworten waren eine groe Hilfe fr mich  
> Hab mir das mit dem wechseln auch so gedacht... Sptestens nach dem Physikum, da ich doch gerne in Mnchen bleiben wrde.


Ist das berhaupt mglich, zwischen einem Studienort mit Regelstudiengang und einem Ort mit Modellstudiengang zu wechseln?

----------


## bugger

> Ist das berhaupt mglich, zwischen einem Studienort mit Regelstudiengang und einem Ort mit Modellstudiengang zu wechseln?


Jein, in den Modellstudiengang rein, bist du so gut wie chancenlos, wrdest du andersrum von HH nach Mnchen wechseln, wrde dich das ein Jahr kosten. Du kriegst das Physikum erst nach 5 Semestern, und dann ist SoSe, und das erste klinische beginnt dann in Mnchen erst im WiSe, du httest also ein Semester umsonst studiert und msstest danach noch ein Semester warten.

----------


## Mrs. Mo

[QUOTE=VdV;1628437]Ich glaube es geht da um grundlegende Dinge, wie z.B. EN-Zahlen, Aufbau des Systems (was die Hauptgruppen/Perioden bedeuten) u..


EN-Zahlen?? Kann sein, dass ich aus dem deutschen Chemietermini etwas raus bin, aber bewusst habe ich diese Abkrzung noch nie gesehen. Es wre nett, wenn du mir da mal eben auf die Sprngen helfen knntest  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sitrone

Vermutlich meint er damit die Elektronegativitt

----------


## Mrs. Mo

haha.. ja das ergibt sinn... bin wohl heute morgen *hust* doch noch ein wenig benebelt gewesen  :Big Grin:

----------


## fred57

Liebe Leute, was wrdet ihr empfehlen, ich habe 1,9 und bin mir etwas unsicher, wo ich die besten Chancen auf Einladung habe..

----------


## VdV

> Zitat von VdV
> 
> 
> Ich glaube es geht da um grundlegende Dinge, wie z.B. EN-Zahlen, Aufbau des Systems (was die Hauptgruppen/Perioden bedeuten) u..
> 
> 
> EN-Zahlen?? Kann sein, dass ich aus dem deutschen Chemietermini etwas raus bin, aber bewusst habe ich diese Abkrzung noch nie gesehen. Es wre nett, wenn du mir da mal eben auf die Sprngen helfen knntest





> Vermutlich meint er damit die Elektronegativitt





> haha.. ja das ergibt sinn... bin wohl heute morgen *hust* doch noch ein wenig benebelt gewesen


Die Antwort stimmt!
In der Schule haben wir diese Abkrzung verwendet; tut mir Leid  :Smilie:

----------


## Kandra

> Jein, in den Modellstudiengang rein, bist du so gut wie chancenlos, wrdest du andersrum von HH nach Mnchen wechseln, wrde dich das ein Jahr kosten. Du kriegst das Physikum erst nach 5 Semestern, und dann ist SoSe, und das erste klinische beginnt dann in Mnchen erst im WiSe, du httest also ein Semester umsonst studiert und msstest danach noch ein Semester warten.


Das ist nicht ganz richtig, in Mnchen beginnt die Klinik jedes Semester, nur die Vorklinik startet nur im WS.

----------


## Herzchirurg_90

Hallo zusammen,

wie weit seid Ihr schon mit dem Lernen??? 

Gibt es eigentlich auch einige Facebookgruppe fr angehende Magdeburg-Medizinstudenten ???

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> Gibt es eigentlich auch einige Facebookgruppe fr angehende Magdeburg-Medizinstudenten ???


Willst du wirklich nach Magdeburg gehen, wer weiss wie lange es da noch Herzchirurgie gibt...

----------


## Herzchirurg_90

> Willst du wirklich nach Magdeburg gehen, wer weiss wie lange es da noch Herzchirurgie gibt...



Wie albern ist das denn bitteschn  :Big Grin:  ... Du bist wirklich lustig!

Um deine Frage zu beantworten ... Ja, wenn ich die Zulassung bekomme "will ich nach Magdeburg gehen"  :Big Grin:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Aber ganz ehrlich...mit 2,6 wird das ja wohl eher nichts..

----------


## Herzchirurg_90

> Aber ganz ehrlich...mit 2,6 wird das ja wohl eher nichts..


Wartet es doch einfach ab ... Sanguis: mit welcher Note wurde letztes Jahr jemand durch den Test in Magdeburg zugelassen?? Du scheinst ja sehr vergesslich zu sein ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Nicht vergesslich, nur realistisch. Letztes Jahr wurde einfach mal eingeladen. Mit 2,6 dann aber noch die notwendige Punktzahl zusammenzukratzen. Quasi nicht mglich.

----------


## Herzchirurg_90

> Nicht vergesslich, nur realistisch. Letztes Jahr wurde einfach mal eingeladen. Mit 2,6 dann aber noch die notwendige Punktzahl zusammenzukratzen. Quasi nicht mglich.


Ganz ehrlich ich verschwende mit der Vorbereitung auf dem HamNat nicht unntig meine Zeit, da ich mich automatisch auch auf den MedAT in Wien vorbereite ;) (Es sind ja fast genau die gleichen Themen) Also warum sollte ich nicht die Chance nutzen??? Wunder gibt es immer ;)   

Also wenn es nicht klappen sollte ... gut dann sollte es eben nicht sein ;)

Mittlerweile habe ich mich schon damit angefreundet hchstwahrscheinlich im Ausland zu studieren .... ich rgere mich nur,  warum ich es nicht schon vorher versucht habe  :Frown:   ( ich wre jetzt im  4. Semester  :Frown:  )  und dafr eine Ausbildung begonnen um nach dem Abschluss auf eine Zusage hier in DE zu hoffen! Verdammt ...

----------


## Tommes

Herzchirurg, woher kommst du? 
Ich machs nmlich genau wie du, Wien und Magdeburg  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Tommes

Hallo

----------


## Der_Medicus

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wie weit seid Ihr schon mit dem Lernen??? 
> 
> Gibt es eigentlich auch einige Facebookgruppe fr angehende Magdeburg-Medizinstudenten ???


Ich lerne schon fleiig, Physik habe ich so gut wie durch. Bei Bio habe ich auch nicht so viel Nachholbedarf und bei Chemie fehlt mir das meiste noch auch der Organik.

Ob es Facebookgruppen gibt wei ich nicht, aber ich halte das fr unwahrscheinlich. Wer kann denn jetzt schon wissen, ob er im Oktober in Magdeburg studieren wird?

----------


## Herzchirurg_90

> Ich lerne schon fleiig, Physik habe ich so gut wie durch. Bei Bio habe ich auch nicht so viel Nachholbedarf und bei Chemie fehlt mir das meiste noch auch der Organik.
> 
> Ob es Facebookgruppen gibt wei ich nicht, aber ich halte das fr unwahrscheinlich. Wer kann denn jetzt schon wissen, ob er im Oktober in Magdeburg studieren wird?


@ Tommes: Woher ich komme ??? Habe ich vergessen! WO ich gerade wohne?! Im Niemandsland  :Big Grin: 

@Facebookgruppe: Ich habe da eher an einer "Lerngruppe/Unterlagentausch-Gruppe" gedacht"! Das noch keiner wei, ob er denn in MD genommen wird war mir schon klar!

Gru,
H.

PS. Du bist nicht ganz zufllig Fabian Tommes oder ??  :Big Grin:

----------


## Babypilz

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe nach dem dritten HAM-Nat auch meinen begehrten Studienplatz bekommen, mit einem Schnitt von 1,8 - also nichts ist unmglich und lasst euch nicht entmutigen!

Habe nicht alles durchgelesen, aber ich knnte euch noch einen guten Tipp geben, den ich damals gerne gehabt htte. Mir fiel es immer schwer die Fragen vorzustellen: ich kann euch empfehlen, schon mal fr Bio/Physik/Chemie Physikumsfragen zu kreuzen! Das Niveau finde ich nicht sehr viel hher und ich kann mir vorstellen, dass ihr den HAM-Nat gut schreiben werdet, wenn ihr auch mit den Aufgaben schon zurecht kommt.

"Learning by kreuzing" ist alles in diesem Studium, damit knnt ihr schonmal anfangen ;)

Lg

----------


## NikImWeb

Naja, ich kann mich nicht mehr so genau an meinen HamNat erinnern, aber ich glaube, dass das Physikum schon schwieriger ist... Klar, sich in das Kreuzen reinzuarbeiten ist ganz gut, nicht nur fr den HamNat, aber im Prinzip sind das nur Multiple-Choice fragen, die ja jeder irgendwie kennt.
Grundstzlich gilt bei solchen Sachen brigens wenn man sich nicht sicher ist, lieber der ersten Eingebung vertrauen und nicht tausendmal ndern!  :hmmm...: 

PS: Respekt, dass ihr alle jetzt schon mit Lernen anfangt... Fleiig, fleiig!

----------


## Tommes

> @ Tommes: Woher ich komme ??? Habe ich vergessen! WO ich gerade wohne?! Im Niemandsland 
> 
> @Facebookgruppe: Ich habe da eher an einer "Lerngruppe/Unterlagentausch-Gruppe" gedacht"! Das noch keiner wei, ob er denn in MD genommen wird war mir schon klar!
> 
> Gru,
> H.
> 
> PS. Du bist nicht ganz zufllig Fabian Tommes oder ??



Nein, ich bin nicht Fabian Tommes...

----------


## Der_Medicus

@Herzchirurg_90: Ok, hab ich falsch verstanden  :bhh: 

@Babypilz: Das ist ja super, dass du es doch geschafft hast  :Grinnnss!:  Wo bist du denn jetzt untergekommen? In Hamburg oder Magdeburg? Doofe Frage, aber wo kann man den die Physikumsfragen kreuzen? Ich habe mich damit noch nicht so beschftigt, da es ja eigentlich fr mich irrelevant ist.

@NikImWeb: Ja, dass mit dem nicht tausend mal ndern ist wahr. Aber ich finde MC Fragen oft mal sehr schwer, auf jeden Fall die ich bis jetzt im Bio Studium machen musste.Man muss wirklich genau lesen, oftmals entscheidet ein Wort ber falsch oder richtig!

----------


## VdV

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe nach dem dritten HAM-Nat auch meinen begehrten Studienplatz bekommen, mit einem Schnitt von 1,8 - also nichts ist unmglich und lasst euch nicht entmutigen!
> 
> Habe nicht alles durchgelesen, aber ich knnte euch noch einen guten Tipp geben, den ich damals gerne gehabt htte. Mir fiel es immer schwer die Fragen vorzustellen: ich kann euch empfehlen, schon mal fr Bio/Physik/Chemie Physikumsfragen zu kreuzen! Das Niveau finde ich nicht sehr viel hher und ich kann mir vorstellen, dass ihr den HAM-Nat gut schreiben werdet, wenn ihr auch mit den Aufgaben schon zurecht kommt.
> 
> "Learning by kreuzing" ist alles in diesem Studium, damit knnt ihr schonmal anfangen ;)
> 
> Lg


Hast du es direkt geschafft, oder ber den HAM-Int?




> @Babypilz: Das ist ja super, dass du es doch geschafft hast  Wo bist du denn jetzt untergekommen? In Hamburg oder Magdeburg? Doofe Frage, aber wo kann man den die Physikumsfragen kreuzen? Ich habe mich damit noch nicht so beschftigt, da es ja eigentlich fr mich irrelevant ist.


Fr Android gibt es von MEDI-LEARN eine kostenlose App dafr: iPhysikum  :Smilie: 
Habe da schon ein bisschen rumprobiert. Auch als Studienanwrter sind einige Fragen echt machbar.. Betonung liegt auf "einige"..

----------


## pippapo

Hallo Leute, ich wollte jetzte die Tage nun nach ewig vor mich hin schieben mit dem lernen Anfangen, allerding wei ich noch nicht genau mit welchen Materialen. Hbt ihr Lust eine bersichtliche Liste mit Bchern/Internetseiten zu erstellen von der alle profitieren knnen? Am besten die Liste immer Kopieren und ergnzen, den Namen des Buches/Ineternetseite und vielleicht eine kurze Beschreibung  :Smilie:  ich hoffe ihr macht alle mit und es klappt. Ich mach mal den zgelrichen Anfang:

Biologie:

"Biologie heute SII", Schroedel -ist ein Schulbuch, hab ich frs Abi benutzt alle Theme gut struktureiert zusammengefasst,    geht nicht besonders in die Tiefe 

"Abitur-Training Biologie 1+2" -ebenso frs Abi benutzt, super Grafiken, super Definitionen, alledings auch etwas       oberflchlich 

Mathe:



Physik:




Chemie:

----------


## Herzchirurg_90

Ich habe mal eine Frage an euch:

Warum macht Ihr so viel Werbung fr den Magdeburger-HamNat ????

Erst kommen Aussagen, dass sich die Bewerber selbst bei HSS informieren sollen und ohne der "Werbung" hier im Forum nicht auf den HamNat gekommen wren und dann kommen solche Beitrge ....

Na ja, ich bin dann mal gespannt bis zur welcher Note die Uni Magdeburg Bewerber fr den Test einladen wird .... ich wette auf einen deutlich hheren Anstieg der Abinote als LETZTES JAHR!

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Angst nicht zugelassen zu werden?

----------


## Herzchirurg_90

> Angst nicht zugelassen zu werden?


Um ehrlich zu sein ... JA

Es schreiben hier einige im Forum, die mir den Anschein geben sich vorher noch nicht einmal  mit dem System "hochschulstart.de" und co. auseinandergesetzt haben und dafr irgendwelche Empfehlungen bekommen ....! Das finde ich wirklich ungerecht ... aber gut... jetzt ist es eh zu spt (Ein Glck, dass ich durch den TMS nochmal meine komplette Auswahl im Adh ndern kann!)

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Du denkst also du httest eher die Einladung verdient, weil du dich durch den psen psen Zulassungs- und Chancen  Dschungel alleine gekmpft hast? Wahnsinn was manche so als Realitt empfinden.... Viel Erfolg in Wien.

----------


## Herzchirurg_90

> Du denkst also du httest eher die Einladung verdient, weil du dich durch den psen psen Zulassungs- und Chancen  Dschungel alleine gekmpft hast? Wahnsinn was manche so als Realitt empfinden.... Viel Erfolg in Wien.


Was hat das eine mit dem anderen jetzt zu tun!?

Seien wir doch mal ehrlich, dass man letztes Jahr auch noch mit "schlechten" Abi in MD eingeladen wurde nur daran lag, dass sich die meisten Studienbewerber sich nicht mit dem Md-Adh auseinandergesetzt haben! 

Gut aufgrund des doppelten Abiturjahrgangs wrde sich die Situation ndern aber vermutlich nicht so extrem wie ich den Anschein habe!

Aber gut ... mehr als abwarten kann man jetzt eh nicht ;)

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Nur fr dich habe ich meine Signatur gendert......

----------


## Erdbeermond

Coxy, ich lieg grad vor lachen am Boden - Ich mach mit  :Big Grin:

----------


## Herzchirurg_90

> Nur fr dich habe ich meine Signatur gendert......


der war gut  :Big Grin:

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> der war gut


Die ist gendert und bleibt es bis Bewerbungsschluss....

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Ich mach mit, Magdeburg ftw!

----------


## Herzchirurg_90

> Ich mach mit, Magdeburg ftw!


Wow ... Magdeburg wird ja zur beliebtesten Bewerber-Uni fr ein Studium der Humanmedizin  :Big Grin: 

Na, lassen uns mal hoffen, dass die Uni MD Berlin mit der Bewerberzahl bersteigt  (das wrs  :Big Grin:  )

----------


## iMario

Sehr geil!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Laelya

Na wenigstens passt er von seinem verhalten, bzw vom Charakter den er hier demonstriert wunderbar in den Ruf der von ihm ausgesuchten Berufsgruppe.....

----------


## bugger

Ich schliee mich dem an^^

Was wre das medi-learn-Forum nur ohne den Med-Louis? Ein trostloser Ort, bahr jeder Naivitt, jedes Grenwahns... Mir schaudert es bereits bei der Vorstellung...

----------


## Rhaki

> Ich habe mal eine Frage an euch:
> 
> Warum macht Ihr so viel Werbung fr den Magdeburger-HamNat ????



Hauptsache so viele Leute wie mglich, die nen Nc zwischen 1,5 und 1,9 haben, gehen nicht nach HH.

----------


## Colourful

> Hauptsache so viele Leute wie mglich, die nen Nc zwischen 1,5 und 1,9 haben, gehen nicht nach HH.


Warum? Ich denke Magdeburg ist aber zum Studieren auch einfach geeigneter, viel gnstiger und kleiner, da kommt man sicher auch mal mit dem Rad *gut* von A nach B. 
Mich nervt diese ewige Fahrerei in HH so an, man ist fast immer mindestes eine dreiviertel Stunde unterwegs. (Es sei denn, man hat extremes Glck oder gibt sehr viel Geld frs Wohnen aus...)

----------


## aii

Magdeburg scheint ja richtig trendy zu sein.  :Grinnnss!:  haha. Vll wrs ja jetzt doch klger es mit Hamburg zu versuchen..                                                   Schade,   dass man sich entscheiden muss.

----------


## weitwech

Hey Ihr da, die den Ham Nat machen wollen  :Smilie: 

ich wollte euch mal auf die beiden Gruppen in facebook aufmerksam machen.

SInd zwar beides TMS gruppen aber in beiden gehts auch mittlerweile sehr stark um den Ham Nat..

Die eine is geschlossen und die andere offen, aber in beiden wird jeder!! herzlich aufgenommen ;)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/268782446533541/

https://www.facebook.com/groups/424657644295882/

----------


## bugger

Und folgende:
https://www.facebook.com/groups/uke.ws2013/

befasst sich ebenfalls mit dem HamNat, hier befinden sich aber erfahrene HamNatler/Medizinstudenten (u.a. ich) drin.

----------


## arzt_im_dienst

so jetzt wrde mich aber wirklich mal interessieren wie viele sich wirklich fr magdeburg beworben haben, nach der ganzen werbung hier im forum^^

also ich auf jedenfall. bin gespannt bis zu welcher note eingeladen wird.

----------


## Der_Medicus

Ich bin (hoffentlich) auch dabei  :Grinnnss!: 

Hat jemand noch Tipps, womit man gut MC Fragen ben kann? Egal ob Buch, Internet, Android App etc.
Ich kann immer direkt mit Fragen am besten ben, denn nur so wei ich, ob ich den Stoff wirklich verstanden und verinnerlicht habe.

----------


## bugger

> so jetzt wrde mich aber wirklich mal interessieren wie viele sich wirklich fr magdeburg beworben haben, nach der ganzen werbung hier im forum^^
> 
> also ich auf jedenfall. bin gespannt bis zu welcher note eingeladen wird.


Werbung fr MD? Wer macht denn sowas^^

----------


## fred57

> so jetzt wrde mich aber wirklich mal interessieren wie viele sich wirklich fr magdeburg beworben haben, nach der ganzen werbung hier im forum^^
> 
> also ich auf jedenfall. bin gespannt bis zu welcher note eingeladen wird.


Ich hab mich auch in MD beworben!
Was hast du fr nen NC?

----------


## arzt_im_dienst

> Ich hab mich auch in MD beworben!
> Was hast du fr nen NC?


1,6 und selbst?

----------


## bugger

> Was hast du fr nen NC?


Dieser Satz tut immer wieder weh  :Frown:

----------


## Erdbeermond

Aber so reimt es sich wenigstens  :Big Grin:

----------


## fred57

> 1,6 und selbst?


1,9!
Hoffentlich reichts fr ne Einladung!  :hmmm...:

----------


## fred57

> Dieser Satz tut immer wieder weh


Haha wieso?

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

> Haha wieso?


Weil der sogenannte NC ein errechneter Wert ist, der sich aus Angebot und Nachfrage ergibt. Eine Person hat eine Durchschnittsnote, keinen Numerus Clausus.

----------


## fred57

> Weil der sogenannte NC ein errechneter Wert ist, der sich aus Angebot und Nachfrage ergibt. Eine Person hat eine Durchschnittsnote, keinen Numerus Clausus.


Hahaha meinetwegen auch das!

----------


## Norali

Hallo an alle  :Smilie: 
Habt ihr irgendwelche Bcher, mit denen es sich gut fr den HAM-Nat lernt? Speziell Physik und Chemie..  :Smilie: 
Bei den CampusDays in Magdeburg wurde mir gesagt, dass die Uni mit nem sehr starken Anstieg der Bewerberzahlen rechnet, berlege also zZ, ob es HH nicht vielleicht ne bessere Alternative wre.
Wie seht ihr das? Immerhin scheint sich auch hier so gut wie jeder in MD bewerben zu wollen..?
Und wo liegt euer DN?
LG

----------


## arzt_im_dienst

> Hallo an alle 
> Habt ihr irgendwelche Bcher, mit denen es sich gut fr den HAM-Nat lernt? Speziell Physik und Chemie.. 
> Bei den CampusDays in Magdeburg wurde mir gesagt, dass die Uni mit nem sehr starken Anstieg der Bewerberzahlen rechnet, berlege also zZ, ob es HH nicht vielleicht ne bessere Alternative wre.
> Wie seht ihr das? Immerhin scheint sich auch hier so gut wie jeder in MD bewerben zu wollen..?
> Und wo liegt euer DN?
> LG


du kannst deine OP doch jetzt eh nicht mehr ndern oder sehe ich das falsch?

----------


## NikImWeb

> Hallo an alle 
> Habt ihr irgendwelche Bcher, mit denen es sich gut fr den HAM-Nat lernt? Speziell Physik und Chemie.. 
> Bei den CampusDays in Magdeburg wurde mir gesagt, dass die Uni mit nem sehr starken Anstieg der Bewerberzahlen rechnet, berlege also zZ, ob es HH nicht vielleicht ne bessere Alternative wre.
> Wie seht ihr das? Immerhin scheint sich auch hier so gut wie jeder in MD bewerben zu wollen..?
> Und wo liegt euer DN?
> LG


Hamburg ist die tollere Stadt!  :hmmm...: 
Leider kann da niemand was zu sagen, wo die Chancen besser stehen...Hamburg fhrt nach dem HamNat noch den HamInt durch - eine Art zweite Chance fr die, die im Test nicht ganz so gut waren (so habe ich auch meinen Platz bekommen.) Das macht MD meiner Meinung nach nicht. (Haben sie letztes Jahr zumindest nicht gemacht, wie ich gehrt habe).

Hamburg mchte glaube ich Einladungen bis 2,0 verschicken, haben sie letztes Jahr nicht hinbekommen (weil zu viele) und ich bin mir unsicher ob sie das dieses Jahr schaffen...

Ich habe ein Abi mit 1,7. Was hast du denn fr eine DN? Bist du an der Grenze zu den 1,9 oder wie?

----------


## Melina93

Ich denke auch, dass es schwer wird einzuschtzen, bis zu welcher DN Magdeburg einldt. Aber ich denke, dass Hamburg und Magdeburg nicht so heftig ansteigen werden. Woher sollen die ganzen Bewerber auch kommen? Nur weil NRW den Doppeljahrgang hat, wird es sicher nicht so extrem ansteigen.
Ich persnlich habe 1,9 und mchte halt sehr sehr gerne nach Hamburg und bewerbe mich deshalb da. Sonst wrde ich auch Magdeburg nehmen, weil ich schtze, dass sie bis 2,1/2,2 einladen und man da vielleicht auch nicht ganz so viele Punkte braucht wie in Hamburg. Aber kann natrlich auch noch hher gehen. Da Berlin aber noch dazukommt mit dem HamNat, wird es in Hamburg vielleicht auch nicht ansteigen. Hoffe ich zumindest  :Smilie: 
Ich habe auch eine Email an das UKE geschrieben und gefragt, wieviele Leute sie nun einladen, habe aber keine Antwort erhalten.

----------


## bugger

Die organisatorische Detailplanung beginnt erst Mitte/Ende dieses Monats. 

Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass die noch gar nicht wissen, wie viele die einladen, hngt ja auch damit zusammen, wie viele Rume die kriegen und wie die Personalsituation ist.

----------


## fred57

> Ich denke auch, dass es schwer wird einzuschtzen, bis zu welcher DN Magdeburg einldt. Aber ich denke, dass Hamburg und Magdeburg nicht so heftig ansteigen werden. Woher sollen die ganzen Bewerber auch kommen? Nur weil NRW den Doppeljahrgang hat, wird es sicher nicht so extrem ansteigen.
> Ich persnlich habe 1,9 und mchte halt sehr sehr gerne nach Hamburg und bewerbe mich deshalb da. Sonst wrde ich auch Magdeburg nehmen, weil ich schtze, dass sie bis 2,1/2,2 einladen und man da vielleicht auch nicht ganz so viele Punkte braucht wie in Hamburg. Aber kann natrlich auch noch hher gehen. Da Berlin aber noch dazukommt mit dem HamNat, wird es in Hamburg vielleicht auch nicht ansteigen. Hoffe ich zumindest 
> Ich habe auch eine Email an das UKE geschrieben und gefragt, wieviele Leute sie nun einladen, habe aber keine Antwort erhalten.



Hi melina, die Bewerberzahlen bleiben dieses Jahr unverndert, sowohl in HH als auch in md!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Melina93

Bewerberzahlen? Oder die Einladungszahlen?
Bezglich HH weis ich davon nichts, steht ja auch nichts auf der Homepage. Woher hast du die Info? Ich schreibe wie bld Emails und keiner antwortet mir  :Big Grin:

----------


## fred57

> Bewerberzahlen? Oder die Einladungszahlen?
> Bezglich HH weis ich davon nichts, steht ja auch nichts auf der Homepage. Woher hast du die Info? Ich schreibe wie bld Emails und keiner antwortet mir


Oh, die Einladungszahlen meinte ich natrlich!
My Bad!
Ich hatte auch beiden ne Mail geschrieben!

----------


## Melina93

> Oh, die Einladungszahlen meinte ich natrlich!
> My Bad!
> Ich hatte auch beiden ne Mail geschrieben!


Hat HH dir geantwortet? Wieder 1200 Leute+ die mit gleicher DN?

----------


## Herzchirurg_90

Hey all,

da ja einige diesen regelmig Tread verfolgen wollte ich fragen, ob diese ungefhr einschtzen knnten wo die Tendenz der Bewerber ungefhr hingeht (eher MD oder Berlin)??

Ich habe das Gefhl, dass in MD sich diesmal mehr Bewerber beworben haben als in Berlin (oder kommt mir das nur so vor?)!

Gru,
H.

----------


## bugger

Kommt dir nur so vor, da die, die sich in Berlin bewerben fr gewhnlich keine Probleme haben prinzipiell einen Platz zu kriegen, und im ML-Forum eigentlich nur die in grerem Mae vertreten sind, bei denen das eben nicht so ist, und die bewerben sich in MD.

----------


## Melina93

Berlin hatte letztes Wintersemester ber 3000 Bewerber. Das wird sich so schnell auch nicht ndern, denke ich. Nur weil hier nicht darber geredet wird, heit das ja nichts. Berlin war und ist sehr beliebt. Ich denke mit schlechter als 1,6 braucht man in Berlin es nicht versuchen.

----------


## Herzchirurg_90

Hey Ihr beiden, 

vielen Dank fr die schnelle Antwort! Ich hoffe, dass Ihr mit eurer Vermutung  Recht habt

----------


## bugger

Nicht falsch interpretieren, ich halte eine 2,6 trotzdem fr absolut chancenlos in MD, die rechnen was ich ber zwei Ecken gehrt habe selbst mit einem massiven Ansturm. 2,1 ist meine Prognose

----------


## Herzchirurg_90

> Nicht falsch interpretieren, ich halte eine 2,6 trotzdem fr absolut chancenlos in MD, die rechnen was ich ber zwei Ecken gehrt habe selbst mit einem massiven Ansturm. 2,1 ist meine Prognose


Ja, leider lsst Doppelabitur und Abschaffung der Wehrpflicht uns keine Chance 

Na ja, ich werde mich seelisch schon mal darauf einstellen im Ausland zu studieren  :Frown:  Ist zwar verdammt schade (da htte ich mir die Ausbildung sparen knnen die ich gerade mache (gut Erfahrung sammeln, spter neben dem Studium arbeiten pi pa po ... Ja, da habt Ihr Recht) aber ich finds persnlich total "sinnlos"!

Der Hintergedacke war ja mit der Ausbildung meinem Ziel endlich Medizin studieren zu knnen "etwas weiterzukommen" ... so bin ich genau so weit wie vorher *ist das ein verdammt doofes Gefhl  :Frown:  *


Na ja, wie sagen die Franzosen dazu: "Cest la vie" ... 

ich sage dazu nur: Oui, malheureusement cest la ralit  :Frown:

----------


## Melina93

Eine Ausbildung bringt immer was und wenn du die als sinnlos ansiehst, wirst du im Medizinstudium wohl sehr, sehr viel sinnlos finden  :Smilie:

----------


## Herzchirurg_90

> Eine Ausbildung bringt immer was und wenn du die als sinnlos ansiehst, wirst du im Medizinstudium wohl sehr, sehr viel sinnlos finden


Damit war die "verschwendete Ausbildungsdauer"  gemeint und nicht die Ausbidlungsinhalte ;)

----------


## EVT

wo bekommt man denn mit einem 2.6 abi und einer ausbildung vor ende der wartezeit einen platz?

----------


## nie

-----

----------


## Ilium

Hi Leute,

knnte mir jemand vielleicht etwas Grndstzliches erklren?
Ich habe 12 Wartesemester und Berlin ist meine 1. OP, Notendurchschnitt von 2.6.

Ich verstehe das so, dass man den Ham-NAT nur bei der 60% Vergabe durch Notendurchschnitt mache muss,
nicht bei den 20% Wartesemester, oder doch?

Danke und ich drcke allen die Daumen!

----------


## Erdbeermond

Naja, mit 2,2 kann man es schon schaffen (ich z.B. mit Ausbildungsbonus und TMS) - mit 2,6 ist das meiner Meinung nach aber schon von Anfang an aussichtslos.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> Hi Leute,
> 
> knnte mir jemand vielleicht etwas Grndstzliches erklren?
> Ich habe 12 Wartesemester und Berlin ist meine 1. OP, Notendurchschnitt von 2.6.
> 
> Ich verstehe das so, dass man den Ham-NAT nur bei der 60% Vergabe durch Notendurchschnitt mache muss,
> nicht bei den 20% Wartesemester, oder doch?
> 
> Danke und ich drcke allen die Daumen!


Richtig, HamNat nur frs AdH. Hat mit der Wartezeit nichts zu tun.

----------


## Ilium

Danke fr die Antwort.
Heit das also, dass wenn ich einen Studienplatz in Berlin ber die 20% Wartesemester bekomme, ich NICHT den Ham-NAT machen muss und automatisch einen Platz sicher habe?

----------


## sun.flower

> Ja, leider lsst Doppelabitur und Abschaffung der Wehrpflicht uns keine Chance 
> 
> Na ja, ich werde mich seelisch schon mal darauf einstellen im Ausland zu studieren  Ist zwar verdammt schade (da htte ich mir die Ausbildung sparen knnen die ich gerade mache (gut Erfahrung sammeln, spter neben dem Studium arbeiten pi pa po ... Ja, da habt Ihr Recht) aber ich finds persnlich total "sinnlos"!
> 
> Der Hintergedacke war ja mit der Ausbildung meinem Ziel endlich Medizin studieren zu knnen "etwas weiterzukommen" ... so bin ich genau so weit wie vorher *ist das ein verdammt doofes Gefhl  *
> 
> 
> Na ja, wie sagen die Franzosen dazu: "Cest la vie" ... 
> 
> ich sage dazu nur: Oui, malheureusement cest la ralit



schonmal an nen Quereinstieg gedacht? Oder wr das nix fr dich?

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

> Danke fr die Antwort.
> Heit das also, dass wenn ich einen Studienplatz in Berlin ber die 20% Wartesemester bekomme, ich NICHT den Ham-NAT machen muss und automatisch einen Platz sicher habe?


Es ist leider sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass du mit 12WS und 2,6 nen Platz bekommst, tut mir Leid. Letztes Jahr brauchte man 12 WS und 2,5, dass die Anforderung geringer wird, ist eher unwahrscheinlich. Im AdH bist du mit 2,6 auch eher chancenlos, auch wenn manch einer hier anderes hofft. Aber in einem Jahr sollte der Platz ber Wartezeit greifbar sein.

----------


## Ilium

Das scheint die bittere Wahrheit zu sein, ich hoffe aber dennoch auf ein Wunder.

----------


## bugger

Nicht zu vergessen, dass du mit Wartezeit in Berlin trotzdem unter SK2 nix kriegen wirst.

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

> Das scheint die bittere Wahrheit zu sein, ich hoffe aber dennoch auf ein Wunder.


Du hattest in nem anderen Thread geschrieben, dass du versuchst ber Hrtefall eine Verbesserung der Note zu erreichen. Das wre wohl leider dieses Jahr deine einzige Chance, nen Platz zu kriegen :/
Nchstes Jahr siehts da besser aus, nur Berlin ist halt extrem schwer ber Wartezeit nen Platz zu bekommen. SK2 musst du schon mindestens haben (also verheiratet sein und/oder Kinder haben).

----------


## Ilium

Mein Grund ist leider weder Kind noch Beruf, sondern leider meine todkranke Mutter, die ich zusammen mit meiner Familie versorgen muss. So habe ich das auch geschildert und hoffe einfach.

----------


## maniraf

> Berlin hatte letztes Wintersemester ber 3000 Bewerber .......


und -> "Die Teilnahme am HAM-Nat ist auf 850 Personen im Studiengang Humanmedizin begrenzt."

Siehe:

http://www.hochschulstart.de/fileadmin/downloads/Studienangebot/studienangebot-wise13.pdf

----------


## Larsinho

Ich werde wahrscheinlich nach dem Abi 2015 den Ham-Nat machen mssen in Hamburg.Ich hab aber Chemie und Physik abgewhlt und kann in den beiden Fchern fast gar nichts, msste also wieder bei Null anfangen.Wie lange vorher sollte ich mit lernen anfangen.(Bio hab ich Lk und keine Probleme).

----------


## NikImWeb

Nach dem Abi 2015?!?! O.O Da machst du dir jetzt schon Gedanken? Warte mal ab, wie sich das bis dahin entwickelt hat! 2 Jahre vorher anfangen mit Lernen ist meiner Meinung nach nicht notwendig.
Wenn du meinst, dass du das doch brauchst, dann sei dir das natrlich freigestellt  :hmmm...:

----------


## Larsinho

> Nach dem Abi 2015?!?! O.O Da machst du dir jetzt schon Gedanken? Warte mal ab, wie sich das bis dahin entwickelt hat! 2 Jahre vorher anfangen mit Lernen ist meiner Meinung nach nicht notwendig.
> Wenn du meinst, dass du das doch brauchst, dann sei dir das natrlich freigestellt


Ich hatte nicht vor jetzt schon mit Lernen anzufangen ;)
Ich wollte blo wissen wie lang man etwa braucht um Physik und Chemie zu schaffen.Ich wollte wahrscheinlich direkt nach dem Abi anfangen wei aber nicht ob das dann reicht( wie gesagt: ich kann in den Fchern nix).

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

> Mein Grund ist leider weder Kind noch Beruf, sondern leider meine todkranke Mutter, die ich zusammen mit meiner Familie versorgen muss. So habe ich das auch geschildert und hoffe einfach.


Hey, das eine hat mit dem anderen leider nichts zu tun. Lies dich am besten mal hier im Forum und bei HSS.de zum Thema "Sozialkriterium" ein, nicht dass du (wie ich ^^) deswegen enttuscht wirst. Viel Erfolg!  :Smilie:

----------


## davo

> Hey, das eine hat mit dem anderen leider nichts zu tun. Lies dich am besten mal hier im Forum und bei HSS.de zum Thema "Sozialkriterium" ein, nicht dass du (wie ich ^^) deswegen enttuscht wirst. Viel Erfolg!


Er kann zwar vermutlich keinen Hrtefallantrag (Sonderantrag D) in Bezug auf den Ortswunsch stellen (da kranke Eltern und pflegebedrftige Geschwister im Negativkatalog stehen, siehe http://www.hochschulstart.de/index.php?id=hilfe1012 ), aber einen Ortsantrag (Sonderantrag A) schon, siehe http://www.hochschulstart.de/index.php?id=hilfe821#c3607 Und bei den Sozialkriterien knnte er wohl auch SK 3 bekommen, siehe http://www.hochschulstart.de/index.php?id=hilfe350 , das knnte je nach DN fr Berlin reichen.

Ich glaube er will mit dem Hrtefallantrag seine DN verbessern - dafr msste er allerdings stattdessen den Sonderantrag E verwenden, und das ginge nur dann wenn seine Mutter bereits whrend des Abiturs, also vor sechs Jahren, so krank war.

----------


## Ilium

Also ich habe Sonderantrge A, E und F gestellt mit vielen fachrztlichen und schulischen Gutachten. Wenn meine Antrge abgelehnt werden wei ich auch nicht mehr weiter.

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

> Also ich habe Sonderantrge A, E und F gestellt mit vielen fachrztlichen und schulischen Gutachten. Wenn meine Antrge abgelehnt werden wei ich auch nicht mehr weiter.


Wenn deine Antrge abgelehnt werden, hast du nchstes Jahr gute Chancen ber die Wartezeitquote einen Platz zu bekommen. Nicht verzweifeln, ich hab auch schon 14 WS aufm Buckel und einige andere hier haben auch so lange gebraucht, bis sie nen Platz bekommen haben.
Worber du dir vllt Gedanken machen solltest, ist ob du unbedingt in Berlin bleiben musst, denn dort stehen die Chancen auch mit SK3 eher nicht soooo gut ^^

----------


## bugger

Hast du keinen Partner, den du fix heiraten kannst? Dann ist SK2 am Start und das Problem ist gegessen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lucy1193

Hey  :Smilie: 

ich habe mir jetzt mal ber das Forum einen berblick fr den HamNat verschafft. Dabei sind allerdings einige Fragen offen geblieben. Wre echt super wenn mir jemand helfen wrd.  :Smilie: 

1. Wie genau kann ich mich eigentlich dafr bewerben? Muss ich dabei nur in der Hochschulstart.de - Bewerbung bei beu AdH Als 1. OP Hamburg,MAgdeburg oder Berlin eingeben und bin dann automatisch angemeldet? 
2. Wie komme ich zu den Scipten, die hier immer genannt werden?
3. Macht es mit einem Abi um die 2,4 (habe meine genaue Note noch nicht) berhaupt Sinn mich irgendwo zu bewerben?


Danke schon im Vorraus fr die Antworten.  :Smilie: 
Gru
Lucy

----------


## medizininteressiert

> 1. Wie genau kann ich mich eigentlich dafr bewerben? Muss ich dabei nur in der Hochschulstart.de - Bewerbung bei beu AdH Als 1. OP Hamburg,MAgdeburg oder Berlin eingeben und bin dann automatisch angemeldet? 
> 2. Wie komme ich zu den Scipten, die hier immer genannt werden?
> 3. Macht es mit einem Abi um die 2,4 (habe meine genaue Note noch nicht) berhaupt Sinn mich irgendwo zu bewerben?


Ich antworte mal so wie ich es verstanden hab  :hmmm...: 

1. Die Uni whlt bis zu einem gewissen Abiturschnitt aus und whlt die Leute zum Test ein. Du musst sie dazu auf die 1. Position in der Priorittenliste setzen.
2. Gute Frage, gibst du mir Bescheid, wenn du mehr dazu weit?
3. Das hngt von der Universitt ab wie die dieses Jahr einladen. Was man so hrt ist da Magdeburg interessant.

Mit welchen Bchern bereitet ihr euch auf den Ham-Nat vor?

----------


## Lucy1193

danke fr die Antwort  :Smilie: 

Mal schauen ob ich heuer eine Chance habe. Erst mal abwarten bis wir unsere NOten bekommen  :Big Grin:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Mit 2,4 sind Hamburg und Berlin schonmal ausgeschlossen. Und ich persnlich glaube auch nicht, dass MD noch bis 2,4 einldt.

----------


## Norali

@NikImWeb: Rechne mit nem Abi von 1,9 (morgen wei ich es genau ;) ), bin also knapp an der Grenze...habe auch Hannover berlegt, aber finde nirgends ne offizielle Angabe, bis zu welchem Schnitt im letzten Jahr eingeladen wurde...und Gesprche sind ja auch immer unsicherer...fr den HAM Nat kann man wenigstens lernen :/
Meine Sorge ist, dass Hamburg viele aus NRW anzieht, die Leute mit denen ich gesprochen habe, wollten alle nicht "in den Osten", Hamburg dagegen klingt deutlich verlockender fr die meisten...
HAMInt ist auch ein Gesprch, oder? 

@arzt_im_dienst: doch, OP kann ich noch ndern, hab grad erst mein Abi gemacht. Bis zum 15. Juli noch  :Smilie:

----------


## Melina93

Hannover hat letztes Jahr bis 1,7 eingeladen.

----------


## arzt_im_dienst

wie viele von euch machen den ham nat denn jetzt eigentlich in magdeburg?

----------


## Zetsuna

@arzt_im_dienst: Ich habs mal mit MD probiert... ich hoffe, dass das mit 1,9 doch klappt, eingeladen zu werden  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Melina93

> @arzt_im_dienst: Ich habs mal mit MD probiert... ich hoffe, dass das mit 1,9 doch klappt, eingeladen zu werden


Glaubst du, dass es so stark ansteigen wird in MD?

----------


## Zetsuna

Ich hab ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung  :bhh: 
Aber nachdem hier im Forum so viel orakelt wurde, hab ichs dann nicht mit Hamburg versucht!

----------


## daCosta

> Na wenigstens passt er von seinem verhalten, bzw vom Charakter den er hier demonstriert wunderbar in den Ruf der von ihm ausgesuchten Berufsgruppe.....


Falsch, es gibt sehr nette Chirurgen und Chirurginnen. Auf die Dauer wird da jeder sich anstndig benehmen mssen, sonst bewirbt sich keiner mehr...




> Hauptsache so viele Leute wie mglich, die nen Nc zwischen 1,5 und 1,9 haben, gehen nicht nach HH.


Der NC sagt wirklich unheimlich viel ber einen Menschen aus, nmlich nur, dass er (vielleicht je nach Schule) fleiig war. Etwas unfair ist es manchmal schon wie die Noten zustandekommen: Wir hatten viele Leute bei uns von der Gesamtschule mit 1er Abi, die sich ganz schn umstellen mussten als es losging mit dem ganzen Tag bis spt abends lernen. Manch einem wurde das zuviel.
Ansonsten hatten wir noch einige Kommilitonen, die ihr Abitur in England, Frankreich, Belgien und Australien gemacht haben: Soweit ich es verstanden habe, wird das umgerechnet, jedoch kann man sich aufgrund des anderen Aufbau der Abschlussprfung die Fcher im nachhinein aussuchen, die ins umgerechnete deutsche Abi eingehen. Klar dann nimmt man die besten Fcher. Die sind aber gut zu Recht gekommen im Studium.

Fair wre es tatschlich wie in Frankreich/sterreich mit einem Test, der fr alle gleich ist. Aber auch die beschweren sich dann ber die Hrte des Tests.

----------


## DonQ1

Bin gerade mitten in der Vorbereitung fr den Hamnat. 
Inwieweit mssen wir im Hamnat Glykolyse und Citratzyklus knnen? 
Reicht da wohl der grobe Ablauf, oder muss ich zB. bei der Glykolyse alle 10 Enzyme kennen und wissen was sie machen?

----------


## bugger

Wir (zweites Semester Hamburg) haben grade gestern ne Klausur unter anderem ber das Thema geschrieben, und da ging es nur sehr oberflchlich zu, und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die euch schwerere Fragen geben als uns.

----------


## DonQ1

Sehr gut, das beruhigt mich sehr. 
Zumal ich es zum ersten mal lernen muss, aus irgendeinem Grund haben wir das im Bio-LK nicht einmal angesprochen  :Big Grin:

----------


## arzt_im_dienst

> Bin gerade mitten in der Vorbereitung fr den Hamnat. 
> Inwieweit mssen wir im Hamnat Glykolyse und Citratzyklus knnen? 
> Reicht da wohl der grobe Ablauf, oder muss ich zB. bei der Glykolyse alle 10 Enzyme kennen und wissen was sie machen?


ich werde das auch nur grob lernen. das ist einfach zu umfangreich.

----------


## DonQ1

Was lernt ihr denn so, bzw. was habt ihr denn so gelernt zum Thema Evolution?

----------


## Norali

hatte Bio LK in NRW & glaube, wenn du die Themen frs Abi lernst, sollte das reichen  :Smilie: 
Hier der Link zu den Abithemen, musst nur die PDF fr die Vorgaben 2013 ffnen, da stehen die Unterthemen zur Evolution  :Smilie: 
http://www.standardsicherung.nrw.de/abitur-gost/fach.php?fach=6

----------


## Der_Medicus

Ich wrde mich auch an die Abiturvorgaben halten bezglich der Tiefe des Stoffes.
Auf der Internetseite steht ja auch, dass man Schulkenntnisse zu den naturwissenschaftlichen Fchern haben sollte.
Der Test richtet sich primr auch an Abiturienten, also glaube ich nicht, das Uniwissen erforderlich ist.

----------


## KlnJunge

Denkt ihr, es ist noch machbar, wenn man jetzt mit dem Lernen fr Chemie und Physik anfngt? Ich hatte nur Bio und Mathe in der Oberstufe. Kann man sich bis August noch angemessen im Alleinstudium mit Schulbchern etc. Vorbereiten?

----------


## Gesocks

Luft.

----------


## bugger

Bis August... Ich habe damals um diese Zeit erst gehrt, dass es sowas wie Ham-Nat berhaupt gibt, mache Leute haben echt nerdige Vorstellungen^^

----------


## arzt_im_dienst

> Bis August... Ich habe damals um diese Zeit erst gehrt, dass es sowas wie Ham-Nat berhaupt gibt, mache Leute haben echt nerdige Vorstellungen^^


du hattest doch trotzdem ziemlich abgerumt oder? 
wie viel punkte hattest du?

----------


## Der_Medicus

@KlnJunge: Ja, ich denke, dass das gut machbar ist. Kommt natrlich drauf an wie viel man pro Tag/Woche so schafft. 

@bugger: Es kommt immer auf die Vorkenntnisse an. Und der Wunsch ist gro einen Platz zu erhalten, also will man sich so gut wie mglich drauf vorbereiten. Ist doch gut fr dich, dass du mit so wenig Aufwand wie mglich einen Platz bekommen hast  :hmmm...: 
Schlielich ist das fr viele hier (mich eingenommen) die einzige Chance einen Platz in Deutschland zu bekommen. (Sehen wir vom Losverfahren und Wechsel aus dem Ausland ab.)

----------


## bugger

> du hattest doch trotzdem ziemlich abgerumt oder? 
> wie viel punkte hattest du?


Genug :P
Du siehst also, man muss nicht unbedingt ewig so mega NERDen...

----------


## NikImWeb

[QUOTE=Norali;1633963]@NikImWeb: Rechne mit nem Abi von 1,9 (morgen wei ich es genau ;) ), bin also knapp an der Grenze...habe auch Hannover berlegt, aber finde nirgends ne offizielle Angabe, bis zu welchem Schnitt im letzten Jahr eingeladen wurde...und Gesprche sind ja auch immer unsicherer...fr den HAM Nat kann man wenigstens lernen :/
Meine Sorge ist, dass Hamburg viele aus NRW anzieht, die Leute mit denen ich gesprochen habe, wollten alle nicht "in den Osten", Hamburg dagegen klingt deutlich verlockender fr die meisten...
HAMInt ist auch ein Gesprch, oder?/QUOTE]


Ich lehne mich jetzt mal aus dem Fenster und sage, dass du mit 1,9 wohl eingeladen werden wirst.
Habe mich mal schlau gemacht beim Verantwortlichen und er sagt dass er, wenn er raten drfte, auch wieder in Richtung 1,9 guckt. Mit Glck 2,0
Letztes Jahr waren es wohl nach dem 1.200. noch etwa 10 Leute mit 1,9, wren es also 11 weniger gewesen, wren alle mit 2,0 noch eingeladen worden.
Bitte nicht drauf festlegen, es ist nur eine Schtzung, da noch nicht alle Anmeldungen eingegangen sind (da die Frist bei hss.de noch nicht abgelaufen ist), kann sich da noch viel tun!!!!!
HamInt sind multiple Mini-Interviews, also quasi Gesprche, knnen aber auch Aufgaben sein, die man schriftlich lsen muss (z.B. in einem kurzen Text darstellen, welche Kompetenzen ein Arzt haben muss, oder warum man Medizin studieren mchte etc.)
Geh nach Hamburg, das ist nicht umsonst die schnste Stadt Deutschlands!  :bhh: 
Was hat denn Hannover fr ein Auswahlverfahren?

Prinzipien des Stoffwechsels und Prinzipien der Regulation.
Auch hier hab ich nachgefragt. 
Ihr sollt das ganze definitiv nicht auf Studiumslevel knnen! Ich schtze sogar fast, dass die Medi-Learn-Hefte fr die Themen zu umfangreich sind. Grundlegende Prozesse, wichtigste Energieerzeugungsmechanismen etc., basales Wissen in Hormonwirkung usw, das sollte reichen. Um das zu verdeutlichen wurde extra "Prinzipien" angehngt.

----------


## VdV

> Prinzipien des Stoffwechsels und Prinzipien der Regulation.
> Auch hier hab ich nachgefragt. 
> Ihr sollt das ganze definitiv nicht auf Studiumslevel knnen! Ich schtze sogar fast, dass die Medi-Learn-Hefte fr die Themen zu umfangreich sind. Grundlegende Prozesse, wichtigste Energieerzeugungsmechanismen etc., basales Wissen in Hormonwirkung usw, das sollte reichen. Um das zu verdeutlichen wurde extra "Prinzipien" angehngt.


Danke!

Dann deckt mein "Biologie Heute S2" von Schroedel ja alles ab (hoffe ich)  :Smilie:

----------


## sun.flower

> Bis August... Ich habe damals um diese Zeit erst gehrt, dass es sowas wie Ham-Nat berhaupt gibt, mache Leute haben echt nerdige Vorstellungen^^


Lass "manche Leute" doch einfach machen, ohne sie zu verurteilen... jeder ist ein anderer Lerntyp. Soll eben auch Leute geben, die sich mehr Gedanken machen, weil viel auf dem Spiel steht - du hattest doch zu der Zeit auch einen Studienplatz fr Physik schon gehabt, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere?

Arbeitet den Themenkatalog einfach Stck fr Stck ab, das haut schon hin..  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## bugger

Sach ich ja auch nicht^^ Ich wollte damit nur zum Ausdruck bringen, dass die Zeit reicht...

----------


## VdV

Habe eine Frage an diejenigen, die ber den HAM-Nat direkt, oder ber den HAM-Int reingekommen sind (ist wichtig!):

Wann muss man den ganzen Papierkram erledigen, falls man ber einen der beiden Wege einen Studienplatz bekommen hat? Und was genau kommt da auf einen zu?

Ich frage, weil ich wahrscheinlich zwischen Ende August (ca. 26.08.) und ungefhr Mitte September (ca. 08.09.) nicht in Hamburg (bzw. DE) sein werde und gerne die ganzen Fristen kennen mchte. Wrde ich mit einer Abwesenheit innerhalb dieses Zeitraumes ein Risiko eingehen?

Ist fr mich wirklich sehr wichtig. Ich bitte jene, die bzgl. dieses Themas Erfahrung haben, um eine Antwort..

----------


## Der_Medicus

@VdV: Wichtig ist doch nur der Frist fr die Einschreibung. Ich konnte spontan nichts auf der Website dazu finden, frag doch einfach mal im Sekretariat nach.

----------


## bugger

Die Termine stehen inzwischen brigens verbindlich drin (bei HH), wir sehen uns am 13.August (zumindest manche von euch  :Big Grin:  )

----------


## DonQ1

Bugger, wenn ich mich recht erinnere hast du doch mal in dem Ham Nat Thread von diesem oder letztem Jahr geschrieben, dass du eine Menge alter Fragen als Word Datei auf dem PC hast. 
Kannst du uns die vielleicht mal zur Verfgung stellen? 

Wre super :Smilie:

----------


## bugger

Hab die leider nicht mehr gefunden  :Frown:

----------


## DonQ1

Hmm, schade :Frown:

----------


## DonQ1

Kennt irgendjemand eine Seite auf der man Physik- oder Chemie-MC-Fragen oder Aufgaben lsen kann? Oder wei jemand wie man am besten an Medizin Altklausuren fr Physik und Chemie und Physik kommen kann. 
Angeblich gibt es ja welche auf med-board.net, aber da muss man leider schon Medizinstudent in Hamburg sein, um darauf zugreifen zu knnen.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Is ja auch gut so, dass nich einfach jeder an Altklausuren kommt..

----------


## DonQ1

Wieso?

----------


## Gesocks

Google doch einfach mal "Chemie Altklausur" bzw. "Physik Altklausur"  :hmmm...: 
Mssen ja nicht von der Uni HH sein. Unsere Chemiker haben aber auch irgendwo frei zugnglich Altklausuren hochgeladen. Physik gibt's m.W.n. nur im Intranet.

----------


## PrimaBallerina

Hallo Ihr Lieben,
ich wollte mal hier ein paar Worte schreiben, da einige unseren Jahrgang schon fters kontaktiert haben.
Ich habe mich letztes Jahr mit einem NC von 1,5 in magdeburg beworben und bin dann mit meinem Testergebnis auf Platz 41 oder so locker reingerutscht und studiere jetzt hier.
Ich habe jetzt nicht alle Threads gelesen aber viel lernen bringt es aufjedenfall! Vorallem Bio fand ich bei unserem Test nicht ohne, allerdings hatte ich auch nicht wirklich Bio vorher.
Alle Bcher aus der Oberstufe reichen natrlich vllih zum Lernen, allerdings finde ich hat man schon gemerkt dass die Aufgaben von Professoren und eben nicht von Lehrern gestellt wurden und demnach schon auf medizinischen Lehrbchern basierten.
Ich kann nur das Physik bungsbuch fr Mediziner von Volker Harms empfehlen. Hab das Buch einmal durchgearbeitet (natrlich ziemlich viele, nicht relevante Themen ausgelassen) und konnte jede Physik Frage auf Anhieb so beantworten. Genauso lief es dann brigens auch in meiner ersten Physik Klausur im Studium, also man lernt nie umsonst ;)
Ansonsten macht euch nicht verrckt, auch wenns bld klingt aber wenn man ganz in Ruhe alle Themen abarbeitet und zur Not immer noch einen Plan B verfolgt kann nicht viel schief gehen.
Ich wnsche euch allen aufjedenfall ganz viel Glck und vielleicht sieht man bald mal den ein oder anderen  :hmmm...:

----------


## Der_Medicus

Danke fr deinen Tipp  :Grinnnss!: 

Was hast du denn fr Chemie und Bio benutzt?

----------


## *milkakuh*

Nachdem der TMS leider nicht wirklich gut gelaufen ist bei mir, werde ich es jetzt doch noch mit Magdeburg OP 1 versuchen. Habe gestern Abend mal einen der Selbsttest vom HamNat gemacht und dabei ohne Lernen gerade mal 51% erreicht. Leider kann ich mich aber nicht wirklich drauf vorbereiten, da ich Abschlussprfungen von meiner Ausbildung habe. Naja - mehr als schief gehen kann es ja nicht, vorausgesetzt ich werde mit einer 2,0 berhaupt eingeladen... :hmmm...:

----------


## MartinR-K

Hallo,
sollte man sich lieber mit einem Abi von 1,5 in Hamburg oder in Magdeburg bewerben?

Bis zu welcher Grenze wurden Bewerber letztes Jahr an den beiden Unis zum Test eingeladen?

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Zwar auch schon 100 mal im Forum behandelt, aber gut.  :hmmm...:  Hamburg bis 1,9 und MD bis 2,6. MD wird garantiert nicht wieder bis 2,6 einladen, wohl eher bis 2,0 oder 2,1 schtze ich..

----------


## MartinR-K

Danke!

Habe mittlerweile auch das hier gefunden: http://www.uke.de/studierende/index_81237.php

----------


## fred57

> Zwar auch schon 100 mal im Forum behandelt, aber gut.  Hamburg bis 1,9 und MD bis 2,6. MD wird garantiert nicht wieder bis 2,6 einladen, wohl eher bis 2,0 oder 2,1 schtze ich..



MD 2,9 kollege!

----------


## DonQ1

Meint ihr wirklich, dass Magdeburg so krass anziehen wird? 

Von 2,6 auf 2,0 wre ja ein riesen Sprung und Magdeburg ist bestimmt nicht so die Traumstadt fr den Groteil der Bewerber.

----------


## Lijanas

wei jemand, ob es einen ham nat auch zum sommersemester geben wird? in berlin kann man ja schlielich auch zum sommersemester anfangen...

----------


## EVT

in hamburg oder magdeburg aber nicht.

magdeburg ist natrlich nicht so die traumstadt fr viele, aber mit nem relativ schlechten abi (fr medizin) kann man es sich halt nicht aussuchen, da bleibt nur noch ham-nat.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> MD 2,9 kollege!


Ups sorry Kollege. 

Was Magdeburg angeht..kann gar nich verstehen, was alle so schlimm an der Stadt finden.^^

----------


## VdV

Was meint ihr: Wrde es Sinn machen, Bio oder Chemie zu studieren, bzw. sich dafr zu bewerben, whrend man ber Ham-Nat/TMS versucht einen Platz zu bekommen?

Hatte mal gelesen, dass der eine oder andere vorher Physik/Bio studiert hat, ihm somit die Prfung (Ham-Nat) leichter fiel und die Person in gewisser Weise auch auf den Studiengang vorbereitet war..

----------


## waargh

Ich hab vorher ein Semester Bio studiert und fand, dass es eine gute Vorbereitung fr den HamNat war. 
Ich hatte als Fcher hauptschlich Chemie und Physik und ein bisschen Zellbio. Es fiel mir dann einfach leichter, mich hinzusetzen und zu lernen, wenn man dazu Vorlesungen und auch Hausaufgaben hat, die dann in Kleingruppen besprochen wurden. Da ich kein Physik in der Schule hatte, war es wirklich gut, die Aufgaben Schritt fr Schritt erklrt zu bekommen.

Natrlich kann man auch gut alleine lernen. Ich hab auch nicht nur wegen des HamNat das Studium begonnen.
Aber auch jetzt im Studium merke ich oft, dass mir das Wissen aus dem einen Semester noch hilft, auch wenn der Physik- und Chemieanteil in Hamburg eher gering ist.

----------


## dennycrane

> auch wenn der Physik- und Chemieanteil in Hamburg eher gering ist.


Das ist fr mich schonmal ein verdammt starkes argument in hamburg zu studieren^^ :P

----------


## VdV

> Ich hab vorher ein Semester Bio studiert und fand, dass es eine gute Vorbereitung fr den HamNat war. 
> Ich hatte als Fcher hauptschlich Chemie und Physik und ein bisschen Zellbio. Es fiel mir dann einfach leichter, mich hinzusetzen und zu lernen, wenn man dazu Vorlesungen und auch Hausaufgaben hat, die dann in Kleingruppen besprochen wurden. Da ich kein Physik in der Schule hatte, war es wirklich gut, die Aufgaben Schritt fr Schritt erklrt zu bekommen.
> 
> Natrlich kann man auch gut alleine lernen. Ich hab auch nicht nur wegen des HamNat das Studium begonnen.
> Aber auch jetzt im Studium merke ich oft, dass mir das Wissen aus dem einen Semester noch hilft, auch wenn der Physik- und Chemieanteil in Hamburg eher gering ist.


Danke fr die Antwort.. mittlerweile habe ich ja 4 Wartesemester, ich glaube eine Ausbildung wrde als Plan B mehr Sinn machen..

Vor allem das mit dem Lernen ist bei mir ein Problem, bzw. die Motivation zum Lernen. Immer wieder vergeht sie :S

Muss mich einfach mal zusammenreien und richtig reinhauen..

----------


## NikImWeb

Das ist die Sache, du verlierst deine schnen Wartesemester, wenn du studierst... Bzw du sammelst keine weiteren... 

Klar hat man einen Vorteil, wenn man Bio/Chemie/Physik ausfhrlich gelernt hat, vor allem auch fr die ersten paar Jahre des Studiums... Aber ich denke das kriegt man auch so ganz gut hin... Auerdem lsst man sich, wenn man das schon hatte, eher dazu verleiten zu sagen: "Ach das brauch ich nicht lernen, das hatte ich ja schon" und bersieht dann, dass die Biochemie der Medizin schon gewisse Eigenheiten hat, die man in Chemie halt nicht lernt... hnlich ist es bei einer Ausbildung, man lernt in Pflege ja auch Anatomie, aber muss es trotzdem fr Medizin so gut wie komplett neu lernen, da es einfach viel ausfhrlicher gelehrt wird...

Ob Berlin das im Sommer anbietet ist eine gute Frage... ich kann mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen, dass Hamburg dafr dann extra einen neuen Text zusammenstellt...

Ob Magdeburg oder Hamburg ist auch ne schwierige Entscheidung.
Einerseits kommt man in Magdeburg auch mit einem eher schlechteren Abi in den Test, andererseits hat man nur die eine Chance.
In Hamburg kommt man (wahrscheinlich) bis 1,9 rein und hat sowohl die Mglichkeit im HamNat als auch die Chance auf den HamInt. Muss jeder selber entscheiden.

----------


## Frokon

Hey ganz wichtige Frage Leute. Wann kann ich mit einem Ergebnis vom Ham Nat in Magdeburg rechnen? Sptestens September vllt. ? Ich bruchte die Antwort nmlich sptestens am 10. September!

----------


## bugger

Der HamNat ist am 13.08, rechne mit dem Ergebnis bis zum 16.08. Die wollen das du an so einer Studie teilnimmst (eine 5-minuten-Sache,nheres in der Einladungsmail) und dann geht das sehr zgig, Hamburg war glaub ich letztes Jahr zwei Tage schneller als MD, aber trotzdem reden wir hier von Tagen.

In HH kamen die Ergebnisse meines Wissens am Abend des nchsten Tages (21:16, werd ich nie wieder vergessen  :Big Grin:  )

----------


## NikImWeb

Sptestens Anfang September erhltst du auch die endgltigen Ergebnisse der ersten Phase des AdH - dazu zhlt der HAM-Nat - von hochschulstart.de (das ist dann die offizielle Zulassung zum Medizinstudium!!!!!!! geilstes Schreiben berhaupt!).  :hmmm...:

----------


## VdV

Hey,

be gerade ein bisschen mit dem Selbsttest und mich strt diese Frage:

"An einem zweiarmigen Hebel werden rechts vom Drehpunkt in den Abstnden 20, 30 und 10 cm Krper mit den Gewichtskrften 1, 0,5 und 2 N gehngt. Links vom Drehpunkt hngen in den Abstnden 15 und 10 cm Krper mit den Gewichtskrften 1,8 und 2 N. Wo muss ein 0,5 N schwerer Krper angebracht werden, damit der Hebel im Gleichgewicht ist?"

Antwortmglichkeiten:

 	a. Bei 14 cm 	
	b. Bei 16 cm 	
	c. Bei 18 cm 	
	d. Bei 20 cm 	
	e. Bei 22 cm 	

Ich wei berhaupt nicht, wie ich an die Frage rangehen soll.. hat ja iwas mit dem Hebelwirkungsgesetz zu tun (?), aber wei nicht, wie ich damit rechnen soll..

Wrde mich sehr freuen, wenn es jemand erklrt  :Smilie:

----------


## bugger

@Niklaas:

Das mit dem geilsten Schreiben berhaupt geht so^^ Ich habe selten ein emotionsloseres und unpersnlicheres Schreiben gelesen, es hat von Aufmachung und Stil viel mit nem Beipackzettel gemein. Und wenn man die Zusage schon vorher hat, ist es echt langweilig.

----------


## LisaBer92

"An einem zweiarmigen Hebel werden rechts vom Drehpunkt in den Abstnden 20, 30 und 10 cm Krper mit den Gewichtskrften 1, 0,5 und 2 N gehngt. Links vom Drehpunkt hngen in den Abstnden 15 und 10 cm Krper mit den Gewichtskrften 1,8 und 2 N. Wo muss ein 0,5 N schwerer Krper angebracht werden, damit der Hebel im Gleichgewicht ist?"

Antwortmglichkeiten:

a. Bei 14 cm
b. Bei 16 cm
c. Bei 18 cm
d. Bei 20 cm
e. Bei 22 cm
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Genau, das hat etwas mit dem Hebelgesetz zu tun, welches besagt das F1 x r1 = F2 x r2 ist (F=Kraft, r=Abstand)! Du multiplizierst also die jeweiligen Abstnde mit den Gewichtskrften, also 20 x 1 + 30 x 0,5 + 10 x 2 = 55 ! Auf der linken Seite musst du auf das gleiche Ergebnis kommen. 15 x 1,8 + 10 x 2 = 47! Das richtige Ergebnis ist also 16, denn 16 x 0,5 = 8 und die fehlen dir bis zur 55! ;)

----------


## Schubbe

> Wrde mich sehr freuen, wenn es jemand erklrt


Damit sich das System im Gleichgewicht befindet, mssen alle wirkenden Drehmomente M = r x F zusammen 0 ergeben. Offensichtlich steht r senkrecht auf F (d.h. Sin[Theta] = 1) und damit gilt |M| = |r|*|F|*Sin[Theta] = |r|*|F|.

Rechts: 20cm * 1N + 30cm*0.5N + 10cm*2N

Links: 15cm*1.8N + 10cm*2N + x cm * 0.5N

=> Rechts = Links

=> Auflsen

=> x = 2(20+15+20-27 -20 ) = 16cm.

----------


## medilis2012

Ich hab da nochmal einige Fragen. Wie soll man denn die teilweise ziemlich komplizierten Formeln (Physik/Chemie) ausrechnen, wenn man keinen Taschenrechner benutzen darf?  :Oh nee...:  Kann man also damit rechnen, dass sie nur in theoretischer Form ohne Anwendung abgefragt werden? smtliche Formeln sind auswendig zu wissen? Und ist es LK-Anspruch oder kommt man auch mit Grundkurs-Wissen durch?
Ich muss noch in meinem jetzigen Studium 3 Prfungen schreiben und wei beim besten Willen nicht wie ich das in so kurzer Zeit aufholen soll. Besonders wenn ich hier lese, dass manche schon seit einem Jahr dafr lernen.. Dann brauche ich ja gar nicht erst hingehen^^  :Traurig:

----------


## Cassiox

@medilis2012: du musst immer bedenken, dass in diesem forum vielleicht 10 leute schreiben, wie viel sie lernen und so weiter. 10 von ca 1200 die zum test eingeladen werden. und du kannst davon ausgehen, dass sie eher zu den engagiertesten unter den bewerbern zhlen. ich will damit auf keinen fall sagen, dass man den hamnat auf die leichte schulter nehmen soll, aber denk nicht, dass alle 1199 anderen testteilnehmer sich seit mehreren monaten, geschweige denn einem jahr, darauf vorbereiten. ;)

----------


## Schubbe

> Wie soll man denn die teilweise ziemlich komplizierten Formeln (Physik/Chemie) ausrechnen, wenn man keinen Taschenrechner benutzen darf?  Kann man also damit rechnen, dass sie nur in theoretischer Form ohne Anwendung abgefragt werden? smtliche Formeln sind auswendig zu wissen? Und ist es LK-Anspruch oder kommt man auch mit Grundkurs-Wissen durch?


1. Welche Formel aus der Schule ist bitte kompliziert?!
2. Fr die Fragen im HamNat und hnlichen Formaten bentigt man keinen Taschenrechner. Wenn doch, dann solltest du dringend ben, wieder ohne zu arbeiten.
3. Vermutlich kommst du mit Grundkurs wissen schon durch, es schadet aber sicher nicht ehemaliges LK Wissen zu beherrschen (Tellerrand und so)

----------


## VdV

> Damit sich das System im Gleichgewicht befindet, mssen alle wirkenden Drehmomente M = r x F zusammen 0 ergeben. Offensichtlich steht r senkrecht auf F (d.h. Sin[Theta] = 1) und damit gilt |M| = |r|*|F|*Sin[Theta] = |r|*|F|.
> 
> Rechts: 20cm * 1N + 30cm*0.5N + 10cm*2N
> 
> Links: 15cm*1.8N + 10cm*2N + x cm * 0.5N
> 
> => Rechts = Links
> 
> => Auflsen
> ...


Danke  :Smilie: 

Welchem Unterthema ist diese Frage zuzuordnen; welches Thema muss ich dafr lernen?

Wenn ich das schon wieder sehe.. mache ich mir echt Sorgen darber, ob ich rechtzeitig mit dem Lernen angefangen habe  :Frown: 

Studierst du eig. schon, oder wirst du (vrstl.) auch am Ham-Nat teilnehmen?
Falls du auch teilnehmen wirst, wrde mich wirklich sehr interessieren, wie du lernst  :Big Grin: 
Mache mir so meine Gedanken, ob evtl. meine Lernmethode einfach ungeeignet ist..




> Ich hab da nochmal einige Fragen. Wie soll man denn die teilweise ziemlich komplizierten Formeln (Physik/Chemie) ausrechnen, wenn man keinen Taschenrechner benutzen darf?  Kann man also damit rechnen, dass sie nur in theoretischer Form ohne Anwendung abgefragt werden? smtliche Formeln sind auswendig zu wissen? Und ist es LK-Anspruch oder kommt man auch mit Grundkurs-Wissen durch?
> Ich muss noch in meinem jetzigen Studium 3 Prfungen schreiben und wei beim besten Willen nicht wie ich das in so kurzer Zeit aufholen soll. Besonders wenn ich hier lese, dass manche schon seit einem Jahr dafr lernen.. Dann brauche ich ja gar nicht erst hingehen^^


Die Formeln muss man schon auswendig lernen.. und auch, sie umzuformen.. Kopfrechnen braucht man auch, bis zu einem bestimmten Grad.

Also ich hatte Bio "LK" und Chemie "GK", aber so einige Fragen im Test erfordern mMn. eine fachliche Tiefe, die ich selbst in den zwei Jahren Oberstufe nicht kennengelernt habe.. ich finde dieses Gelaber von "Schulniveau ist gengend" tuscht wirklich sehr stark..

Ich wrde dir empfehlen, die zwei Selbsttests mal durchzufhren: http://selbsttest.uke.uni-hamburg.de/moodle/index.php
Das Niveau des eigentlichen Tests ist mehr oder weniger gleich..

Wenn man sich zusammenreit, knnen auch 1-1,5 Monate reichen denke ich, aber wenn du nebenbei noch studierst.. das kann ich nicht sagen :S

----

Falls es dieses Jahr auch nicht klappen sollte, habe ich wirklich vor, direkt nach dem Test mit dem Lernen weiterzumachen, bis zum nchsten Test.. wenn ein Jahr auch nicht reicht, dann.. tja..

----------


## Gesocks

> [...] Also ich hatte Bio "LK" und Chemie "GK", aber so einige Fragen im Test erfordern mMn. eine fachliche Tiefe, die ich selbst in den zwei Jahren Oberstufe nicht kennengelernt habe.. ich finde dieses Gelaber von "Schulniveau ist gengend" tuscht wirklich sehr stark.. [...]


Wo wird denn fachliche Tiefe erfordert?
Es IST Schulniveau. Heit nicht, dass jeder, der mal zur Schule gegangen ist, hier einen Studienplatz bekommt und smtliche Themengebiete intuitiv drauf hat, sondern, dass die Themen mit Schulbchern erarbeitet werden knnen und man sich damit auf keinem hheren als gymnasialem Grundkursniveau (nochmal: Niveau != mitgebrachtes Wissen) auseinandersetzt.

Die Hebelgesetzfrage gehrt zum Unterpunkt Rotation.

----------


## Schubbe

> Danke 
> 
> Welchem Unterthema ist diese Frage zuzuordnen; welches Thema muss ich dafr lernen?
> 
> Studierst du eig. schon, oder wirst du (vrstl.) auch am Ham-Nat teilnehmen?
> Falls du auch teilnehmen wirst, wrde mich wirklich sehr interessieren, wie du lernst 
> Mache mir so meine Gedanken, ob evtl. meine Lernmethode einfach ungeeignet ist..


Ich hab Physik studiert. Mein "Lernschema" ist entsprechend simpel: Erst versehen, dann anwenden. Daher verstehe ich auch nicht, was die Leute in naturwissenschaftlichen Fchern immer mit "Formeln lernen" wollen . 

Thematisch gehrt die Rotation wie bereits angemerkt zur Physik von starren Krpern. Im Wesentlichen sind Rotationen sehr einfach, da sie mathematisch fast die gleiche Struktur aufweisen wie Translationen. Mehr als Hebelgesetze werden aus dem Bereich aber trotzdem nicht abgefragt (okay, evtl. noch etwas zur Rotationsenergie).

Letzteres hngt damit zusammen, dass das quivalent zur Masse, der Trgheitstensor, von der Geometrie des Krpers bestimmt wird und daher nicht "mal eben so" angegeben werden kann (das Ding ist mathematisch betrachtet 9 Dimensional).

----------


## Frokon

@bugger und NikImWeb 

danke fr die Antwort.

----------


## VdV

> Wo wird denn fachliche Tiefe erfordert?
> Es IST Schulniveau. Heit nicht, dass jeder, der mal zur Schule gegangen ist, hier einen Studienplatz bekommt und smtliche Themengebiete intuitiv drauf hat, sondern, dass die Themen mit Schulbchern erarbeitet werden knnen und man sich damit auf keinem hheren als gymnasialem Grundkursniveau (nochmal: Niveau != mitgebrachtes Wissen) auseinandersetzt.
> 
> Die Hebelgesetzfrage gehrt zum Unterpunkt Rotation.


Ich finde z.B. die Chemie-Fragen teilweise schon etwas zu detailliert.. hatte wie gesagt Chemie-GK, aber komme mit einigen Fragen aus dem Selbsttest nicht zurecht.

Ok, mit der Definition hast du natrlich Recht. Zu den Themen hat vllt. nicht jeder in seinem Kurs in der Schule gearbeitet, aber in den Schulbchern werden sie erklrt.




> Ich hab Physik studiert. Mein "Lernschema" ist entsprechend simpel: Erst versehen, dann anwenden. Daher verstehe ich auch nicht, was die Leute in naturwissenschaftlichen Fchern immer mit "Formeln lernen" wollen .


Fr Leute wie mich, die nicht unbedingt ein Talent fr Fcher wie Physik haben, gehrt dieses "Lernen von Formeln" eben dazu  :Smilie:  Erst verstehen, dann auswendig lernen..

----------


## Chiquita22

Also im Studium musst du auch ohne Taschenrechner rechnen knnen. ich studier jetzt grad noch Zahnmedizin und in unserer Physikklausur mussten wir Multiplikation und Log udn sowas alles im Kopf machen.
Aber mit n bisschen bung geht das ;)

Ich hab jetzt noch ne woche uni und dann fang ich auch richtig an mit dem lernen (also das meiste hatte ich eh schon und muss es nur noch wiederholen)  :Smilie:  
Aber ich wollt mal fragen wies bei euch mit dem selbsttest so aussah und ob ihr das von Niveau hnlich einschtzt wie den Test

----------


## Chiquita22

Hey  :Smilie: 
ich wei nich wie ich diesen Selbstest einschtzen soll. Meint er der is auf dem selben Niveau wie der richtige?
Und wie schneidet ihr da so ab?

----------


## bugger

Mein echtes Ergebnis (84,schiemichtot%) war sehr nah an meinen Punkten aus dem Selbsttest (80 und irgendwas mit 83 wenn ich mich recht erinnere). Man sollte nur nicht den Fehler machen beide Selbsttests zu machen, bevor man gelernt hat, dann geht ja jede realistische Selbsteinschtzung flten.

----------


## NikImWeb

Ich fand den richtigen HAM-Nat schwieriger als die Selbsttests...

----------


## Melina93

Glaubt ihr, man wird mit 1,9 noch in Hamburg eingeladen? Ich komme mit TMS auf 1,1 in Mnchen und Co. und weis nicht, ob ich Hamburg riskieren soll. Was meint ihr?
Weis einer wie es mit dem HamInt wird? Braucht man einen Lebenslauf?

Zu den Selbsttests: Meiner Meinung nach sind die auch einen Tick leichter, als der echte Test. Aber die Aufgabenarten und Fragestellungen sind hnlich. Also mir haben die Selbsttests schon geholfen.

----------


## EVT

wenn du keine andere sichere op1 hast, kannst du es ja wagen. aber ich wrde keinen platz verschenken, weil du mit 1.9 ja auch richtig gut im test sein musst.

----------


## VdV

Hey, es geht mal wieder um den Selbsttest  :Smilie: 

Habe das Thema "Wellen" eigentlich schon durch, aber diese Frage macht mir trotzdem Sorgen (wei nicht wie ich eine Phasenverschiebung berechnen soll):

"Zwei sinusfrmige Schwingungen gleicher Frequenz f 1 = f 2 = 10 Hz haben eine Phasendifferenz (Phasenverschiebung) φ=Pi/2. Um welche Zeit Δt sind sie gegeneinander verschoben?"

Antwortmglichkeiten:

 	a. Δt = 10 ms	
	b. Δt = 100 ms	
	c. Δt = 25 ms	
	d. Δt = 50 ms	
	e. Δt = 250 ms

Die Formeln kenne ich zwar aus meinem Paetec Abiturwissen-Buch fr Physik, aber habe echt keine Ahnung, wie ich die hier anwenden soll.. wei nicht einmal, ob ich die Formeln verstanden habe..

Wenn ich die Formeln sehe frage ich mich echt, ob ich fhig bin Medizin zu studieren.. wie soll ich diese ganzen Formeln im Kopf behalten und dann noch entsprechend der Situation umformen..

Habe btw ne Seite gefunden, die das Thema erklrt: http://www.abi-physik.de/

Wre aber trotzdem sehr froh, wenn es auch jemand hier erklren knnte :S

Gre

----------


## Gesocks

Hast du's dir mal aufgezeichnet? Eigentlich ganz einfach:
Eine Phasenverschiebung von 2 pi (= 360) entspricht einer Periode. φ = Pi/2 entspricht also einer Viertel Periode Verschiebung. Frequenz (bzw. Periodendauer) dazu und Feierabend.

----------


## medilis2012

> Hey, es geht mal wieder um den Selbsttest 
> 
> Habe das Thema "Wellen" eigentlich schon durch, aber diese Frage macht mir trotzdem Sorgen (wei nicht wie ich eine Phasenverschiebung berechnen soll):
> 
> "Zwei sinusfrmige Schwingungen gleicher Frequenz f 1 = f 2 = 10 Hz haben eine Phasendifferenz (Phasenverschiebung) φ=Pi/2. Um welche Zeit Δt sind sie gegeneinander verschoben?"
> 
> Antwortmglichkeiten:
> 
>  	a. Δt = 10 ms	
> ...


Also ich wrde sagen 25 ms. Ich hab noch gar nicht mit dem Physik lernen angefangen, aber brauchte ja auch eigentlich nur die Formel fr die Periodendauer: T= 1/f . Dort setzt du zuerst die gegebene Frequenz von 10 HZ ein. Dann weit du, dass die Periode fr beide hier hier angegebenen sinusfrmige Schwingungen 0,1 s betrgt. Sinusfunktion haben soweit ich wei immer eine Periode von 2Pi. Da sie aber nur um Pi/2 verschoben sind, musst du die errechnete 0,1s noch durch 4 teilen und in ms umrechnen.
Ich bin mir aber nicht sicher, also kann mich gerne jemand verbessern.. ich gehre eigentlich eher zu den Physiknieten und hab schon echt Angst vor dem Physikteil  :Oh nee...:

----------


## Schubbe

Allgemein Wellen:

Welle 1: f(t) = A Sin(w t + C)
Welle 2: f(t) = B Sin(w t )

mit

Kreisfrequenz:
w = 2pi * Frequenz

Die sich stellende Frage lautet nun:

"Wie gro ist die Zeit, die Welle 2 brauch um einen Phasenoffset von pi/2 zurckzulegen"
=> w*t = pi/2 

=> 2pi * Frequenz * Zeit = pi/2

=> Frequenz * Zeit = 1/4

=> Zeit = (1/4) * (sec/10)=1/40 sec = 25 ms.

----------


## Melina93

> wenn du keine andere sichere op1 hast, kannst du es ja wagen. aber ich wrde keinen platz verschenken, weil du mit 1.9 ja auch richtig gut im test sein musst.


Ich bin unsicher, ob MD doch die bessere Wahl wre. Aber dort gibt es ja keinen HamInt.

----------


## medilis2012

wird eigentlich in allen Stdten derselbe HAM-Nat durchgefhrt oder knnen diese unterschiedlich bzw. die Fragen von der jeweiligen Uni selbst bestimmt sein?

----------


## VdV

@Gesocks @medilis2012 @Schubbe

Man, ich habs endlich verstanden  :Big Grin: 
Danke fr eure Hilfe!

Eigentlich ists ja recht simpel.. ich schreibe es hier nochmal fr mich und fr Mitleser auf:

- Beide Wellen haben eine Frequenz von 10 Hz; d.h., dass sie fr eine Periode 0,1 s bentigen (Formel fr Periodendauer: T=1/f)
- 1 s = 1000 ms => 0,1 s = 100 ms
- Phasenverschiebung φ = PI*2 (= eine Periode, Dauer: 100ms)
- Phasenverschiebung φ = PI/2 => eine viertel Periode; dementsprechend: T/4 = 100/4 = 25 ms

Ich merke aber gerade, dass meine Physik-Bcher absolut nicht ausreichend sind.. das Buch von Paetec erklrt mir die Dinge zu kompliziert, da stark komprimiert und das andere ist fr die 10. Klasse (und entsprechend fehlen auch einige Unterthemen, z.B. beim Thema "Wellen")..

Brauche DRINGEND eine Buch-Empfehlung fr Physik, die die Themen leicht verstndlich erklrt!

Danke schonmal..

----------


## NikImWeb

> wird eigentlich in allen Stdten derselbe HAM-Nat durchgefhrt oder knnen diese unterschiedlich bzw. die Fragen von der jeweiligen Uni selbst bestimmt sein?


ich bin mir nicht 100%ig sicher, aber ich glaube dass der HAM-Nat aus Hamburg kommt, d.h. alle Fragen sind gleich. Die Tests werden ja auch gleichzeitig geschrieben.
Ich meine sogar, dass dann in HH ausgewertet wird.

----------


## sun.flower

@medilis2012: An allen Unis zur selben Zeit derselbe Test. Hamburg unterscheidet sich nur durch zustzliches Interview  :hmmm...: 

@VdV: Schonmal im Harms geschmkert? Der wurde hier mehrfach empfohlen, sind auch viele bungsaufgaben drin.

----------


## EVT

> Ich bin unsicher, ob MD doch die bessere Wahl wre. Aber dort gibt es ja keinen HamInt.


ja schwierige entscheidung. einerseits gibt es in hamburg mehr pltze u den ham-int, aber andererseits wirst du vllt. mit 1.9 gar nicht mehr eingeladen und wenn doch, gehrst du vom abi her schonmal zu den schlechteren teilnehmern.

----------


## VdV

> @VdV: Schonmal im Harms geschmkert? Der wurde hier mehrfach empfohlen, sind auch viele bungsaufgaben drin.


Hab jetzt mal kurz recherchiert; ist dieses Buch hier gemeint?

http://www.harms-verlag.de/medizin/physik/

Laut Inhaltsverzeichnis sind ja alle relevanten Oberthemen drin enthalten..

Danke fr den Tipp!

----------


## Schubbe

fuck me

Das ist eine offizielle Seite?  :Big Grin:

----------


## sun.flower

> Hab jetzt mal kurz recherchiert; ist dieses Buch hier gemeint?
> 
> http://www.harms-verlag.de/medizin/physik/
> 
> Laut Inhaltsverzeichnis sind ja alle relevanten Oberthemen drin enthalten..
> 
> Danke fr den Tipp!



jap, genau das!  :Grinnnss!:  Finde es persnlich gut und wei auch von der positiven Resonanz hier im Forum. Du kannst aber natrlich vor dem Kauf auch dir nochmal ein persnliches Bild machen  :hmmm...:  Viel Erfolg!

----------


## lauralina

ich geb euch einen tipp, fr alle die nicht das geld haben sich neue bcher zu kaufen, meldet euch bei den staats & universitten an, geht schnell und ihr habt die besten chemie/ physik/ bio bcher alle auf einem haufen!!! fr 6 wochen
fr chemie ist das "chemie fr mediziner" buch von zeck wirklich sehr zu empfehlen

----------


## Jana1

Hey,

enn ich den Ham-Nat nicht packe, kann ich dann eigentlich trotzdem nach HH tauschen, wenn mich ne andere Uni nimmt?

LG Jana

----------


## Jana1

Hey,

enn ich den Ham-Nat nicht packe, kann ich dann eigentlich trotzdem nach HH tauschen, wenn mich ne andere Uni nimmt?

LG Jana

----------


## bugger

Ja, ich empfehle Marburg, das ist man gegen Hamburg letztes Jahr sehr gut losgeworden, kenne persnlich zwei "Ex-Marburger"
Blo nicht Saarbrcken oder Kiel, das wirst du nicht so leicht los...

----------


## Jana1

ich htte freiburg theoretisch zum angebot, danke fr die Antwort ;)

----------


## VdV

Wie wrdet ihr eigentlich folgende Fragen lsen?

Selbsttest 1

-Frage 19:

In welcher Verbindung ist ein Element mit derselben Oxidationszahl wie Chrom in K2Cr2O7 enthalten?

Antwortmglichkeiten:

 	a. Cl2O2
	b. C2H5OH
	c. VO2+
	d. K2MnO4
	e. H2SO3

(Ich glaube ich wrde hier viel zu viel Zeit verlieren..)


-Frage 20:

Welches der folgenden Molekle ist linear?

Antwortmglichkeiten: 

 	a. H2S
	b. C2H2
	c. F2O
	d. NH3
	e. SO2

(Woran kann ich erkennen, ob ein Molekl linear ist, oder nicht?)


-Frage 22:

Auf das wievielfache des Ausgangsvolumens muss eine Salzsurelsung mit Wasser verdnnt werden, damit der pH-Wert von 4 auf 6 steigt? Auf das 

 	a. 4-fache
	b. 24-fache
	c. 6/4-fache
	d. 100-fache
	e. 106/4-fache


-Frage 29:

Welche Werte fr x, y und z mssen in die folgende Reaktionsgleichung eingesetzt werden, um eine richtige Bilanz zu erhalten?

x C3H6 + y O2 <=> 6 CO2 + z H2O

Antwortmglichkeiten:

 	a. X:1    Y:6    Z:3
	b. X:3    Y:6    Z:6
	c. X:2    Y:6    Z:6
	d. X:3    Y:6    Z:12
	e. X:2    Y:9    Z:6

(Wie msste ich hier schrittweise vorgehen, ohne viel Zeit zu verlieren?)

----

Vielen Dank an alle, die antworten!

----------


## -Anja-

> Wie wrdet ihr eigentlich folgende Fragen lsen?
> 
> Selbsttest 1
> 
> -Frage 19:
> 
> In welcher Verbindung ist ein Element mit derselben Oxidationszahl wie Chrom in K2Cr2O7 enthalten?
> 
> Antwortmglichkeiten:
> ...


Dazu solltest du wissen, dass die Summe aller Oxidationszahlen in einem neutralen Molekl 0 ist. Weiter, dass Wasserstoff immer die Oxidationszahl +1 und Sauerstoff -2 hat. Alle Elemente der 1. Hauptgruppe haben die OZ +1 in der zweiten Hauptgruppe +2 und in der 7. Hauptgruppe -1. So nun musst du nur noch gucken, was Chrom fr eine Oxidationszahl hat.

K2Cr2O7 --> K = 2 x +1 und 0 = 7 x -2 bleiben -12 brig und das teilst du durch 2, da du ja zwei Chromatome hast und machst es positiv, damit du auf die 0 kommst, somit bleibt +6

Und nun musst du nur noch schauen in welchen der anderen Molekle auch die Oxidationszahl +6 hast vorkommt und da gehst du genauso vor wie eben. Und am Ende msstest du aud K2MnO4 kommen mit +6 als Oz fr Mangan




> -Frage 22:
> 
> Auf das wievielfache des Ausgangsvolumens muss eine Salzsurelsung mit Wasser verdnnt werden, damit der pH-Wert von 4 auf 6 steigt? Auf das
> 
> a. 4-fache
> b. 24-fache
> c. 6/4-fache
> d. 100-fache
> e. 106/4-fache


dazu musst du nur wissen, dass bei einer Verdnnung von 1:10 die ph-Wer einer Sure um 1 steigt und bei einer Verdnnung von 1:100 um 2 bei den Basen sinkt der pH-Wer dann dementsprechend.





> -Frage 29:
> 
> Welche Werte fr x, y und z mssen in die folgende Reaktionsgleichung eingesetzt werden, um eine richtige Bilanz zu erhalten?
> 
> x C3H6 + y O2 <=> 6 CO2 + z H2O
> 
> Antwortmglichkeiten:
> 
> a. X:1 Y:6 Z:3
> ...


Du musst versuchen einen Ansatz zu finden und dann so auszugleichen, dass auf beiden Seiten die gleiche Anzahl des jeweiligen Atoms ist. Da du hier schon vorgegeben hast, dass aufjedenfall 6CO2 rauskommen, weit du dass mindestens 12 Sauerstoffatome links stehen mssen und 6 Kohlenstoffatome. Das andere Reaktionsprodukt, ist Wasser. Somit bleibt es bei 6 Kohlenstoffatomen und 12 + x Sauerstoffatomen. Nun guckst du nach links und siehst, dass auch hier nur in einem Molekl Kohlenstoff vorkommt und, um die 6 C-Atome auch links zu erreichen, musst du vor das C3H6 Molekl eine 2 setzen. Somit erhlst du auch 12 h-atome, welche auch rechts beim Wasser wieder zu finden sein mssen. Das passiert indem du eine 6 vor das Wasser-Molekl setzt 6 x 2 H Atome. und nun addierst du rechts noch die Anzahl der o-Atome zusammen und setzt das mit der linken Seite gleich. 12 +6 = 18 und somit brauchst du links 0 Sauerstoffmolekle, da 9 x 2 auch 18 ist. 

Also ist die Antwort: x = 2, y = 9 und z= 6



Bei der anderen Aufgabe denke ich dass es Ethin ist, also C2H2 kann dir aber keine logische Erklrung geben, auer dass ich mal gelesen habe, dass Ethin planar gebaut ist.


Ich hoffe ich konnte dir ein bisschen helfen.

----------


## bugger

Die Erklrung fr die Ethin-linear-Geschichte ist in der physikalischen Chemie zu suchen, und recht einfach:

Die Wasserstoff-Atome stoen sich gegenseitig ab, wollen also den grten Abstand haben, und der ist natrlich bei 180, da sie auf keine anderen H-Atome Rcksicht nehmen mssen (wie bei Ethan), das gilt aber NUR bei C-H Bindungen, und de facto nur fr Ethin.

Das ist wie gesagt bei weitem nicht immer so, H2O z.B. hat einen Bindungswinkel. Der Grund dafr ist aber relativ abgespaced und weit weg von HamNat-Relevanz (und ja, ich habe den Grund bei H2O grad selbst gegoogled...). Es hngt mit der Form der Orbitale zusammen.

----------


## Schubbe

Vielleicht ist hier die Frage eher in der Definition von "Linearitt" in der Chemie zu suchen als in der mathematisch genauen nicht-relativistischen Beschreibung eines Sauerstoffatoms (letzteres ist faktisch unmglich :P)

----------


## bugger

> Vielleicht ist hier die Frage eher in der Definition von "Linearitt" in der Chemie zu suchen als in der mathematisch genauen nicht-relativistischen Beschreibung eines Sauerstoffatoms (letzteres ist faktisch unmglich :P)


Diese Aussage kapiere ich nicht. Die Definition ist Linear=180 und Relativismus hat damit nix zu tun...

----------


## Schubbe

Relativistische Effekte sind gerade in der Atom und Moleklphysik sehr stark vertreten ;) Bspw. ist die Tatsache, dass nur jeweils genau zwei Elektronen in einem Orbital sein knnen ein rein relativistischer Effekt.

Deshalb sollte man eher versuchen die Winkel einer Bindung aus dem Periodensystem zu erklren, als mit Orbitalen zu argumentieren. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass das geht.

----------


## Gesocks

Kannst du deinen Ansatz denn erlutern? Hier ohne weitere Ausfhrung mit dem relativistischen Effekt zu argumentieren halte ich fr ziemlichen Quatsch.

Die Orbitalbegrndung ist vllig richtig. Bindungswinkel ergeben sich aus der rumlichen Anordnung der (Hybrid-) Orbitale.
Du kannst aus dem Periodensystem ablesen, wie die Orbitalbesetzung des Sauerstoff und des Wasserstoff aussieht und herleiten, dass Sauerstoff in Wasser wohl sp3-hybridisiert vorliegt, seine Liganden daher tetraedrische Konfiguration einnehmen.

----------


## bugger

Das ist wie bei den Leuten, die bei jeder trivialen Frage aus dem Alberts zitieren  :Big Grin:  Haben wir nicht alle so einen im Semester...

----------


## Schubbe

> Kannst du deinen Ansatz denn erlutern? Hier ohne weitere Ausfhrung mit dem relativistischen Effekt zu argumentieren halte ich fr ziemlichen Quatsch.


Nun, der von mir angesprochende Punkt ist mageblich fr die Struktur im Periodensystem verantwortlich. Was ich mir jetzt also vorgestellt habe ist, dass man aus der Position im Periodensystem _alleine_ Aufschluss ber die Geometrie der Bindung erhalten kann.

 Wenn das nicht geht, dann eben nicht. Ich hatte nur stark den Eindruck, dass hier jemand ganz anderes unntigerweise mit der Theoriekeule rumfuchtelt.

----------


## bugger

:keule:  Aua, von dieser Theorie-Keule bekomme ich Kopfschmerzen

Du wirst noch erleben, wie unfassbar egal Medizinern (Studenten und rzten) nach den entsprechenden Prfungen diese Grundlagenfcher sind.

btw. Gesocks, hast du zufllig ein Physio-Buch zu verticken?^^

----------


## Gesocks

> Nun, der von mir angesprochende Punkt ist mageblich fr die Struktur im Periodensystem verantwortlich. Was ich mir jetzt also vorgestellt habe ist, dass man aus der Position im Periodensystem _alleine_ Aufschluss ber die Geometrie der Bindung erhalten kann. [...]


Ich verstehe deine Herangehensweise nicht. Erstens ist der relativistische Effekt nicht fr die Struktur des Periodensystems verantwortlich. Zweitens leuchtet mir nicht ein, wo der Zusammenhang zwischen der Position im Periodensystem und der Bindungsgeometrie berhaupt liegen soll. Drittens ist doch unmittelbar einleuchtend, dass es nicht stimmen kann, wenn ein und dasselbe Element verschiedene Bindungswinkel eingehen kann.



> [...] Wenn das nicht geht, dann eben nicht. Ich hatte nur stark den Eindruck, dass hier jemand ganz anderes unntigerweise mit der Theoriekeule rumfuchtelt.


Naja, die Erklrung der Bindungswinkel liegt in den Orbitalen. Da finde ich deinen unbegrndeten Einwand keulenhafter  :hmmm...: 

bugger,
ne, meinen Schmidt/Lang behalte ich. Auer... vielleicht nchste Woche, wenn ich's verkacke und zwangsexmatrikuliert werde  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Schubbe

1. Spin-Statistik-Theorem
   => Pauli-Prinzip
2. Unter bercksichtigung der Bindungsart und der Bindungspartner kann ich mir sehr wohl eine Unterscheidung vorstellen ;)

----------


## bugger

@ Schubbe Hast bestimmt recht... aber wayne juckts^^

@ Gesocks Kannst gerne trotzdem bestehen, das Buch mag ich eh nicht, ich dachte ehr DR oder Silbernagl^^
Kriegst du eigentlich auch stndig PNs von irgendwelchen Leuten die dein tolles HamNat-Erfolgsrezept wissen wollen?^^ Total s  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gesocks

> 1. Spin-Statistik-Theorem
>    => Pauli-Prinzip
> 2. Unter bercksichtigung der Bindungsart und der Bindungspartner kann ich mir sehr wohl eine Unterscheidung vorstellen ;)


Und wo leitest du da den Bindungswinkel ab?

N, ich hab' nur aus deinem und meinem Jahrgang PM's bekommen, danach habe ich die Aufgabe dankend an jngere Veteranen abgegeben :-P

----------


## BIWAngi

Huhu, hab dir ne persnliche Nachricht geschickt.  :Smilie:  lg, Angi

----------


## DonQ1

Spinne ich oder wurde der Themenkatalog fr den Hamnat zusammengekrzt?! 
Bei Biologie zum Beispiel steht der gesamte Teil zu Regulation und Prinzipien des Stoffwechsels nicht mehr drin. Auch bei Chemie fehlt jetzt Radioaktivitt zum Beispiel.

----------


## DonQ1

Achne, wenn man direkt ber google zum Themenkatalog geht, fehlen Teile, wenn man ber die Homepage geht, ist alles normal. Komisch...

----------


## Karin_20

Ich hab gerade geschaut, und der Themenkatalog auf der HP ist nicht gekrzt, ich wrde es lieber lernen. Sonst rgerst dich noch  :hmmm...: 

Mal eine ganz andere Frage: Wie relevant sind die Moleklorbitale pi und sigma - Bindungen ?
Das versteh ich nmlich berhaupt nicht, der Rest ist nicht so ein groes Problem, da ich ein Semester Pharmazie in Mnchen studiert habe letztes Jahr.

----------


## medilis2012

Wagt sich jemand eine Prognose aufzustellen bis zu welchem DN in Berlin eingeladen wird?

----------


## Der_Medicus

Ich habe auf der Seite des HamNats nachgeguckt bezglich Hilfsmittel fr den Test. Dort steht, dass keine Hilfsmittel, auch Schmierzettel, erlaubt sind.
Heit das, dass man sich keinerlei Notizen machen kann whrend des Test? Z.B. frs Kopfrechnen whre ein Schmierblatt irgendwie ntzlich. Oder kann man auf den Fragebogen schreiben?
Wrde mich freuen, wenn jemand, der den HamNat schon gemacht hat mir die Frage beantworten knnte.

----------


## Gesocks

Mit dem Fragebogen darfst du (und solltest du!) machen, was du willst, solang er angetackert bleibt. Ausgewertet wird nur der Antwortbogen. Der "Notizplatz" reicht auch auf jeden Fall, keine Angst.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Der_Medicus

Danke  :Smilie:  Das beruhigt mich schon etwas.

----------


## Mika87

Sagt mal die Skripte von den Ihr hier spricht welche sind es und kann ich sie runterladen?
LG

----------


## Gesocks

Vermutlich meinst du die Medi Learn (ML) Skripte. Und nein, die kannst du kaufen.

----------


## Mika87

Danke :Smilie:

----------


## LineBiene

Hallo  :Smilie: 

Wei einer von euch, wann man erfhrt, ob man nun einen Studienplatz hat oder nicht?
Hat schonmal jemand den Ham-Nat geschrieben und kann einen ungefhren Zeitraum der Ergebnisbekanntgabe
nennen?

Freue mich ber Antworten  :Smilie:

----------


## mathematicus

> Hallo 
> 
> Wei einer von euch, wann man erfhrt, ob man nun einen Studienplatz hat oder nicht?
> Hat schonmal jemand den Ham-Nat geschrieben und kann einen ungefhren Zeitraum der Ergebnisbekanntgabe
> nennen?
> 
> Freue mich ber Antworten


Wir haben damals glaube ich 1 Tag spter, so um 22 Uhr rum, eine E-Mail bekommen, dass es fr eine Sofortzulassung gereicht hat ;)

----------


## LineBiene

Wow, so schnell  :Big Grin: 

Danke fr deine Antwort  :Smilie:

----------


## medijulia93

hallo zusammen, 
ich les schon die ganze zeit interessiert mit  :Smilie: 
bereite mich gerade auch auf den HamNat in HH vor und frage mich immer wieder, wieso man bei 80 Fragen maximal 59 Punkte erreichen kann?!
Heit das wenn man alle 80 Fragen richtig beantwortet (also 100%) entspricht das 59 Punkten? 
Also als Bespiel:
Man beantwortet 60 Fragen richtig (75%) und 75% von 59 sind 44,25 Punkte im Test?
Oder werden manche Fragen von vorne herein nicht bewertet?
Wrde mich sehr freuen, wenn mir das einer beantworten kann  :Smilie:  Danke schonmal  :Smilie:

----------


## medijulia93

hallo zusammen, 
lese schon die ganze zeit interessiert mit. 
hier meine frage: wieso kann man bei 80 Fragen maximal 59 Punkte erreichen?

----------


## DonQ1

Du bekommst fr jede richtige Frage 59/80 Punkte. 
Ich denke mal, dass sie nur 59 statt 80 Punkte vergeben, da bei 80 Punkten, dein Ham Nat Ergebnis gegenber deiner DN zu stark gewichtet wre. 
Warscheinlich nehmen sie 80 statt 59 Fragen, da so die Punkte der einzelnen Teilnehmer besser verteilt sind und es somit weniger Losentscheide gibt.

----------


## medijulia93

> Du bekommst fr jede richtige Frage 59/80 Punkte. 
> Ich denke mal, dass sie nur 59 statt 80 Punkte vergeben, da bei 80 Punkten, dein Ham Nat Ergebnis gegenber deiner DN zu stark gewichtet wre. 
> Warscheinlich nehmen sie 80 statt 59 Fragen, da so die Punkte der einzelnen Teilnehmer besser verteilt sind und es somit weniger Losentscheide gibt.



Ahh okay danke  :Smilie: 
Hiee fr mich (Abi 1,6 = 48 Punkte): Wenn ich ca 42 Punkte (von 59) erreiche, also 71% richtig beantworte, knnte es fr einen direkten Platz reichen?! (Da letztes Jahr 88 Punkte gereicht haben?!)
Ich wei, ist sehr riskant kalkuliert, aber so als grobe Orientierung?!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Pentium

Bekommt man dann immer noch max. 400 Punkte "gutgeschrieben", wenn man alle Fragen richtig lst?

----------


## medijulia93

> Bekommt man dann immer noch max. 400 Punkte "gutgeschrieben", wenn man alle Fragen richtig lst?


Meinst du in Berlin? Ich glaube da wird der Test anders bewertet und die Abinoten anders umgerechnet?! 
In HH gibt es max 59 Punkte...

----------


## Pentium

Ja, genau. Berlin meine ich. 

Habe folgendes gefunden:




> 6 Punkte fr die Durchschnittsnote
> Fr die Durchschnittsnote 1,0 in der Hochschulzugangs-berechtigung werden 900 Punkte gutgeschrieben; fr jede darber liegende Zehntelnote werden hiervon 30 Punkte abgezogen.





> 10
> Durchfhrung des Studierfhigkeitstests und
> Punktevergabe
> (1) Die Bearbeitungszeit des Studierfhigkeitstests betrgt
> hchstens drei Stunden.
> (2) In dem Studierfhigkeitstest knnen bei richtiger Beantwortung
> aller Fragen 400 Punkte erreicht werden. Fr
> jede teilnehmende Person wird ermittelt, wie viel Prozent
> der Fragen sie richtig beantwortet hat. Dieser Prozentwert
> wird den 400 Punkten multipliziert.


Wenn das so richtig ist, dann kann man ja mit einem sehr guten HamNat seinen Schnitt sehr stark verbessern. 400Punkte sind ja fast die Hlfte der mglichen Punkte im Abi.

----------


## medijulia93

ja finde die mglichkeit ber diesen test einen platz zu bekommen auch sehr gut  :Smilie:  
ist ne gute kombi aus note und flei/wissen ;)
machst du den test dieses jahr auch?

----------


## medijulia93

Kann mir einer erklren wie man hier auf die Lsung kommt??


Die zwei angegebenen Stoffe werden jeweils im molaren Verhltnis 1:1 in Wasser gelst. Welche Lsung stellt keine Pufferlsung dar?
	a. HCl und KCl 	
	b. Na2HPO4 und Na3PO4 	
	c. CH3COOH und CH3COOK 	
	d. CH3COOH und CH3COONa 	
	e. KHCO3 und Na2CO3

----------


## Melina93

> Kann mir einer erklren wie man hier auf die Lsung kommt??
> 
> 
> Die zwei angegebenen Stoffe werden jeweils im molaren Verhltnis 1:1 in Wasser gelst. Welche Lsung stellt keine Pufferlsung dar?
> 	a. HCl und KCl 	
> 	b. Na2HPO4 und Na3PO4 	
> 	c. CH3COOH und CH3COOK 	
> 	d. CH3COOH und CH3COONa 	
> 	e. KHCO3 und Na2CO3



Lass dich nicht irritieren. Pufferlsungen bestehen immer aus schwachen Suren und deren Basen bzw. Salzen. HCL ist sehr sauer, also fllt das weg.

----------


## medijulia93

Danke  :Smilie:  dachte man muss da iwas rechnen, aber ja eigentlich nur wissen, dass es eine SCHWACHE Sure beteiligt sein muss..  :Big Grin:

----------


## medilis2012

Und wie sieht's bei euch aus? Fhlt ihr euch schon gut vorbereitet? Ist ja nicht mehr so lang  :hmmm...:

----------


## Melina93

> Danke  dachte man muss da iwas rechnen, aber ja eigentlich nur wissen, dass es eine SCHWACHE Sure beteiligt sein muss..


Ja, manchmal sieht man den Wald vor lauter Bumen nicht  :Smilie:

----------


## medijulia93

Es schwankt... Mal fhl ich mich richtig gut vorbereitet und dann denk ich wieder, dass es wohl doch nicht reichen knnte. ;)
Und ihr so?

----------


## Der_Medicus

Same here ;)
Habe auch echt Angst, dass ich in MD nicht zum Test eingeladen werde.

----------


## Gesocks

Schafft ihr schon! Ist doch genug Platz fr alle da!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## DonQ1

> Same here ;)
> Habe auch echt Angst, dass ich in MD nicht zum Test eingeladen werde.


Ich auch. Was hast du denn fr ein DN? Ich habe leider nur 1,9 und hoffe, dass es irgendwie reicht. 

Letztes Jahr war es ja in MD 2,9, doch das wird wohl nicht annherend wieder passieren, da es ja der erste Ham Nat dort war und jetzt der Bewerberansturm durch den doppelten Jahrgang aus NRW kommt... :grrrr....:

----------


## Asnaebiss

Kurze Frage, meint ihr das Thema Rntgen, Rntgenstrahlen etc... is relevant?
Mit gutem Willem kann mans ja iwie unter Atombau kriegen, auch wenns da nicht aufgefhrt ist...
Nur weil die Physiker damals in unserem Praktikum das Thema ziemlich toll fanden u es damals auch klausurrelevant war.

----------


## bugger

> Schafft ihr schon! Ist doch genug Platz fr alle da!


Du weit ja, wie ich immer sag: AdH IST KRIIIIIIIIIIEEEEEEG!!!!!!^^

----------


## arzt_im_dienst

> Ich auch. Was hast du denn fr ein DN? Ich habe leider nur 1,9 und hoffe, dass es irgendwie reicht. 
> 
> Letztes Jahr war es ja in MD 2,9, doch das wird wohl nicht annherend wieder passieren, da es ja der erste Ham Nat dort war und jetzt der Bewerberansturm durch den doppelten Jahrgang aus NRW kommt...


1,9 und angst nicht eingeladen zu werden? 
ich glaube kaum, dass es so krass anziehen wird, denn sonst mssten die DN fr die Einladung ja schon ber hamburg liegen.

----------


## Der_Medicus

@DonQ1: Mit 1,9 bist du wahrscheinlich drin. Meine DN ist schlechter.

@Asnaebiss: Vielleicht die Entstehung von Rntgenstrahlen und was das fr Strahlung ist? Ich finde es allgemein sehr schwer einzuschtzen, was man knnen muss. Ich hatte weder Chemie noch Physik in der Oberstufe...

@bugger: Ja, dass stimmt. Schn, dass du das hinter dich gebracht hast  :Big Grin:

----------


## demieck13

Fhrt von euch jemand zufllig am 12.08 von NRW nach Berlin, um den HamNat zu machen?
Knnten ja zusammen mit der Bahn oder mit dem Auto fahren, um Kosten zu sparen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## pippapo

Heey Leute, es gibt doch keine Abzugspunkte, bei falsch angekreuzten Sachen oder? Das kam mir so letztens in den Kopf, und ich konnte dazu nichts auf den Internetseiten finden ;)

----------


## medijulia93

Ne es gibt einfach nur Punkte fr jede richtige Antwort ;)

----------


## Schluffi

Wer macht denn von euch alles den Ham Nat in Magdeburg mit?
Ich bekomme jetzt euch schon ein bisschen Bammel, hatte weder Chemie noch Physik in der Oberstufe und hoffe, dass ich das auf die Reihe kriege  :Big Grin:

----------


## pippapo

Wenn ich eingeladen werde, bin ich auch in Magdeburg  :Smilie:

----------


## Schluffi

Dann drcke ich dir die Daumen  :Smilie:

----------


## pani

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

ich komme mir ein bisschen doof vor mit meiner Frage, aber ich konnte bisher auch noch nicht so recht etwas finden oder stelle mich schlicht zu blde an.

Wann werden die Mails mit den Einladungen denn verschickt? 
In Berlin soll der Test ja am 12. stattfinden.

Viele Gre!

----------


## medijulia93

Wer ist in HH dabei?  :Smilie:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Achtet in MD auf die Spinatmonster in den Bschen, muahahaha.

...
Nein Scherz, viel Glck euch allen.  :hmmm...:

----------


## Melina93

Weis einer, ob und wie der Lebenslauf in Hamburg beim HamInt zum Einsatz kommt? Auf der Homepage steht ja noch nichts.

----------


## bugger

Es ist davon auszugehen.

----------


## Melina93

Wie hoch ist die Summe der Konzentrationen aller Ionen in der Lsung, wenn Sie 2 mmol Magnesiumchlorid in 6 ml Wasser lsen?

Ich komme da irgendwie immer auf das falsche Ergebnis, trotz Formel. Hat jemand ne Idee?

----------


## Gesocks

MgCl2 <--> Mg + 2 Cl

Ein Mol Magnesiumchlorid lst sich als "drei Mol Ionen". Es sind also 6 mmol / 6 ml = 1 mol / l (... davon ausgehend, dass man Autoprotolyse des Wassers und denkbar schwaches Sure/Base-Verhalten der Chlorid und Magnesiumionen sicherlich nicht bercksichtigen soll).

EDIT:
Melina, kommst du nach Hamburg?

----------


## Melina93

Danke, Gesocks. Auf dich ist immer Verlass  :Smilie:  Dass es "drei Mol Ionen" sind, spielt doch keine Rolle, oder? Weil die Stoffmenge n ndert sich doch nie.
Ja, also wenn ich eingeladen werde, schon. Habe zwar auch den TMS mitgeschrieben, aber mich auch in Hamburg beworben. Auch wenn ich denke, dass ich eher nicht eingeladen werde. Aber ich Dickkopf musste ja auch Hamburg statt MD nehmen.

----------


## Gesocks

Hamburg ist immer 'ne gute Erstwahl  :Grinnnss!:  Und ich geh' auch davon aus, dass es bei dir reichen wird (waren doch 1,9, richtig?)  :Grinnnss!: 

Ist mit dem TMS woanders was sicheres drin?

----------


## Melina93

Jap 1,9. Mal sehen, ob es irgendwo reicht. Die Doppeljahrgnge machen schon bisschen Angst. 
Sicherheit kann man im AdH nicht erwarten, aber letztes Jahr htte mein TMS gereicht. Ich lass mich berraschen. Mchte ja eigentlich eh nach Hamburg ( falls es klappt)  :Smilie:

----------


## Gesocks

> [...] Ich lass mich berraschen. Mchte ja eigentlich eh nach Hamburg ( falls es klappt)


Sehr richtige Einstellung! Beide Stze!  :Grinnnss!: 




> [...] Dass es "drei Mol Ionen" sind, spielt doch keine Rolle, oder? Weil die Stoffmenge n ndert sich doch nie. [...]


Die Nachfrage hatte ich bersehen:
Die Stoffmenge der Atome kann sich natrlich nicht ndern, weil keine Atome vernichtet werden oder neu entstehen. Gefragt ist ja aber nach der "Summe der Konzentrationen aller Ionen in der Lsung". Du musst also lediglich die stchiometrischen Koeffizienten der entstandenen Ionen addieren: In einem Teilchen Magnesiumchlorid sind ein Magnesiumion und zwei Chloridionen eine Bindung eingegangen. Wenn man folglich ein Mol Magnesiumchlorid lst, dann hat man danach drei Mol Ionen in der Lsung.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

*hust* Magdeburg ftw *hust*  :Grinnnss!:   :hmmm...:

----------


## Melina93

Danke, Gesocks. War nur kurz verwirrt, weil ja nach der Konzentration gefragt ist. Jetzt ist es aber angekommen  :Smilie:

----------


## babyhaar

Hallo  :Smilie: 
Ich bin auch gerade am Lernen fr den Ham - Nat und verstehe bei Chemie Phasenbergnge nicht so wirklich. Knnte mir bitte einer die Klassifikation erklren?

----------


## Sena1990

Hallo alle zusammen,

hatte beim durchlesen der Kommentare gesehen, dass es eine Fragensammlung vom Hamnat gibt. Ich glaube burgger wer derjeinige der gemeint hatte, dass die sammlung hat. habe sie leider nicht finden knnen beim durchklicken, wre jemand so nett und knnte diese nochmal hier posten? wrde mich sehr freuen lg sena

----------


## Sena1990

und eine weitere fragen. Gibt es denn viele unter euch die mit der mediscript reihe gelernt haben???

----------


## Sena1990

oh die erste frage wurde gar nicht angezeigt.Unzwar geht es um die altfragen sammlung des hamnats den glaube ich der brugger angeboten hatte. konnte die sammlung beim durchklicken nicht finden, knnte einer von euch diese nochmals posten???

----------


## Sena1990

und hat jemand von euch noch alte fragen vom hamnat?

----------


## medijulia93

Ist mit phasenbergnge nicht einfach die nderung der Aggregatzustnde gemeint?!
Also
Gas-->flssig-->fest und, dass es meistens nur in dieser Reihenfolge bzw rckwrts abluft, aber zum bespiel selten direkt von fest zu gasfrmig etc. (Auer zb bei Trockeneis, also Sublimation)

Meintest du das?

----------


## LineBiene

Hallo ihr Ham-Nat'ler!

Ich beschftige mich gerade mit dem Selbsttest, um mir mal einen Eindruck zu verschaffen.
Wer von denjenigen, die den Ham-Nat bereits gemacht haben, kann mir sagen, ob der Selbsttest dem eigentlich Ham-Nat im Schwierigkeitsgrad entspricht?

P.S.: Wer hofft noch mit DN 2,1 in Magdeburg eingeladen zu werden?  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## bugger

Kleiner Tipp von mir: Man kann Beitrge auch editieren, dann muss man hier nicht so spammen. Ein User namens burgger ist mir leider unbekannt  :Frown:

----------


## babyhaar

> Ist mit phasenbergnge nicht einfach die nderung der Aggregatzustnde gemeint?!
> Also
> Gas-->flssig-->fest und, dass es meistens nur in dieser Reihenfolge bzw rckwrts abluft, aber zum bespiel selten direkt von fest zu gasfrmig etc. (Auer zb bei Trockeneis, also Sublimation)
> 
> Meintest du das?



Nee, mit den Dingen hatte ich keine Probleme. Ich meine die verschiedenen Arten der Phasenbergnge
(1. Ordnung, 2. Ordnung). Das, was in dem Link steht: http://www.pci.tu-bs.de/aggericke/PC...en_Ordnung.htm

----------


## Melina93

Hey, nur mal am Rande: Ich hatte dem UKE ne Mail geschrieben und wollte wissen, ob der Lebenslauf im HamInt mit einfliet. Er wird nicht mit in die Wertung genommen:

"Ein tabellarischer Lebenslauf wird in diesem Jahr nicht erforderlich sein und auch nicht in die Bewertung mit einbezogen.

Mit freundlichen Gren
Team Auswahlverfahren "

----------


## Gesocks

> Nee, mit den Dingen hatte ich keine Probleme. Ich meine die verschiedenen Arten der Phasenbergnge
> (1. Ordnung, 2. Ordnung). Das, was in dem Link steht: http://www.pci.tu-bs.de/aggericke/PC...en_Ordnung.htm


Klassifikation nach Ehrenfest brauchst du nicht. Allgemeines Prinzip und Phasendiagramm des Wassers reichen dicke.

----------


## babyhaar

Hi  :Smilie:  
Wre einer bitte so freundlich und wrde bitte einmal alle Formeln hier reinschreiben, die man in Chemie bentigt fr Stchiometrie und Berechnung der molaren Masse und Konzentration? Die einzigen Formeln, die ich habe sind M= m/n    c= n/v  Dichte= Masse/Volumen.

Ich wre fr HIlfe wirklich sehr dankbar  :Top:

----------


## babyhaar

> Klassifikation nach Ehrenfest brauchst du nicht. Allgemeines Prinzip und Phasendiagramm des Wassers reichen dicke.


Ok, danke  :Smilie:

----------


## gewetta

Hallo,
kann mir bitte jemand bei den folgenden (wohl fr viele leichte und eindeutigen) Fragen helfen?


Wie hoch ist die Konzentration eines Salzes, wenn Sie 40 mol in 20 l Wasser lsen?
	a. 2 mol/l 	
	b. 0,5 mol/l 	
	c. 2 mmol/l 	
	d. 0,5 mmol/l 	
	e. 0,05 mmol/l 

Gibt es eine Formel damit ich auf die richtigen  2 mol/l komme? 

Desweiteren verstehe ich nicht, wie man  die folgenden Fragen lst:


Welches der folgenden Molekle ist linear?
	a. H2S 	
	b. C2H2 	--> linear
 	c. F2O 	
	d. NH3 	
	e. SO2 
Ich wei, dass hier einige Seiten vorher ber die Lsung der Frage diskutiert wurde, kann den Beitrgen aber leider nicht wirklich folgen. :Hh?: 

Letzte Frage: 

Welche der folgenden Verbindungen hat zwei Isomere?

        a. C3H8 	
	b. C2H6 	
	c. C3H7Br 	
	d. C2H5Br 	
	e. CH4O 	

Msste ich hier wirklich alle Mglichkeiten zeichnen, oder gibt es einen schnelleren Weg?
Vielen Dank im vorraus  :Smilie:

----------


## medijulia93

> Hallo,
> kann mir bitte jemand bei den folgenden (wohl fr viele leichte und eindeutigen) Fragen helfen?
> 
> 
> Wie hoch ist die Konzentration eines Salzes, wenn Sie 40 mol in 20 l Wasser lsen?
> 	a. 2 mol/l 	
> 	b. 0,5 mol/l 	
> 	c. 2 mmol/l 	
> 	d. 0,5 mmol/l 	
> ...


Also ich versuchs mal zu erklren ;)

Frage 1
wrde ich einfach ber Dreisatz machen:
40mol/20l = 4mol/2l = 4mol/2l = 2mol/l


Frage 2
Du musst gucken wie viele Liganden (die Teile vom Molekl, die an das "Hauptteil" gebunden sind) ein Molekl hat und wie viele freie Elektronenpaare.
C2H2 hat zwei Liganden (die beiden H). Bei zwei Liganden kann man davon ausgehen, dass ein Molekl linear ist.
Fr alle weitere moleklgeometrie:
http://www.cumschmidt.de/s_tab_molgeom01.htm

ber Frage 3 denk ich nochmal nach  :Big Grin:

----------


## medijulia93

> Hallo,
> kann mir bitte jemand bei den folgenden (wohl fr viele leichte und eindeutigen) Fragen helfen?
> 
> 
> Wie hoch ist die Konzentration eines Salzes, wenn Sie 40 mol in 20 l Wasser lsen?
> 	a. 2 mol/l 	
> 	b. 0,5 mol/l 	
> 	c. 2 mmol/l 	
> 	d. 0,5 mmol/l 	
> ...


zu Frage 3 ist mir noch eingefallen:
Die Lsung ist C3H7Br oder?
Also man sollte nur Cs und Br beachten, die Hs nehmen ja nicht wirklich Einfluss auf die Struktur, da sie nur eine Bindung eingehen. 
Also 4 Atome (3 C + 1 Br) die fr die Form wichtig sind. 
Und damit sind ja nur 2 Isomere mglich.
Antwort e) wrde ich sofort ausschlieen. Die Bindung kann ich mir gar nicht vorstellen. C kann 4 Bindungen eingehen, H jeweils eine Bindung. 
Ich wsste nicht wo da noch ein O untergebracht werden sollte?!

Hoffe das bringt dich iwie weiter und ich bin damit nicht vollkommen auf dem Holzweg?!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Melina93

Man kann Strukturisomere nie ber ne Formel rechnen, aber du musst es ja nicht immer voll ausmalen, reicht ja, wenn du die Cs und Brs zeichnest und dann berlegst.

----------


## medijulia93

> Man kann Strukturisomere nie ber ne Formel rechnen, aber du musst es ja nicht immer voll ausmalen, reicht ja, wenn du die Cs und Brs zeichnest und dann berlegst.


Genau so meint ich das, nur vielleicht bisschen umstndlich formuliert  :Big Grin:

----------


## gewetta

Hallo,
in Ordnung,macht Sinn, vielen Dank  Melina93 und  medijulia93 :Top: 
Lg

----------


## Asnaebiss

Hey, stehe grad bei der Frage iwie auf dem Schlauch u wr ganz nett, wenn mir jemand helfen knnte:

Ein Amateurphotograph steht vor einem groen, senkrechten Garderobenspiegel und will sein Spiegelbild photographieren. Dazu stellt er sich selbst in 1,5 m Abstand vor dem Spiegel auf und stellt die Kamera auf einem Stativ 0,5 m vor sich, also in 1 m Abstand vom Spiegel.
Auf welche Objektentfernung muss er den Apparat scharf einstellen?

----------


## medijulia93

> Hey, stehe grad bei der Frage iwie auf dem Schlauch u wr ganz nett, wenn mir jemand helfen knnte:
> 
> Ein Amateurphotograph steht vor einem groen, senkrechten Garderobenspiegel und will sein Spiegelbild photographieren. Dazu stellt er sich selbst in 1,5 m Abstand vor dem Spiegel auf und stellt die Kamera auf einem Stativ 0,5 m vor sich, also in 1 m Abstand vom Spiegel.
> Auf welche Objektentfernung muss er den Apparat scharf einstellen?


Also von der Kamera bis zum Spiegel sind es 1m, bildlich vorgestellt vom Spiegel bis zum Spiegelbild 1,5m. (Die Person hat sich ja in der Entfernung aufgestellt)

1m+1,5m=2,5 m 
Muss die Kamera also auf 2,5 m Objektentfernung scharf einstellen.  :Smilie:

----------


## janals

Hallo ihr Lieben!
Ich verfolge seit einiger Zeit eure Beitrge und dachte mir, dass ich mich so kurz vor knapp auch einfach mal registriere, um nicht ewig eine auenstehende, heimliche Beobachterin zu bleiben  :Smilie:  
Ich werde brigens (hoffentlich!) beim HAM-Nat in Hamburg am Start sein, sofern ich eingeladen werde. Meine DN ist 1,8.




> Ein Amateurphotograph steht vor einem groen, senkrechten Garderobenspiegel und will sein Spiegelbild photographieren. Dazu stellt er sich selbst in 1,5 m Abstand vor dem Spiegel auf und stellt die Kamera auf einem Stativ 0,5 m vor sich, also in 1 m Abstand vom Spiegel.
> Auf welche Objektentfernung muss er den Apparat scharf einstellen?


Ich glaube, dass die Objektiventfernung auf 2,5m eingestellt werden muss, da die Entfernung der Kamera vom Spiegel mit der Entfernung der Person vom Spiegel verrechnet werden muss - also 1m+1,5m = 2,5m - sodass man nicht die Spiegelflche sondern wirklich das Spiegelbild der Person im Fokus hat, das sich vom Spiegel genausoweit weg befindet, wie die reale Person.

Bitte korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege. Physik ist nicht wirklich mein Lieblingsgebiet ;)

----------


## medijulia93

Huhu, 
Kann mir jemand bei dieser Frage helfen? 

Ein Proband gibt bei leichter Ttigkeit 100 W in Form von Wrme an die Umwelt ab. Dies ist gerade so viel, dass seine mittlere Krpertemperatur konstant bleibt. Die Wrmekapazitt seines Krpers betrgt 180 kJ/K.
Um welchen Betrag steigt die mittlere Krpertemperatur an, wenn bei gleicher Wrmebildung eine Stunde lang nichts von der Wrme abgegeben werden kann?
	a. 2,0 C 	
	b. 3,0 C 	
	c. 0,5 C 	
	d. 0,2 C 	
	e. 5,0 C 

Danke im Voraus  :Smilie:

----------


## Gesocks

1,5 m + 1 m = 2,5 m
Der Spiegel lenkt die ganze Angelegenheit nur ein bisschen um, in diesem Fall eben exakt in Ausgangsrichtung. ndert aber am Prinzip nichts.

----------


## Tommes

> Man kann Strukturisomere nie ber ne Formel rechnen, aber du musst es ja nicht immer voll ausmalen, reicht ja, wenn du die Cs und Brs zeichnest und dann berlegst.


Aber wo wird denn nach Strukturisomeren gefragt? Knnte es sich nicht auch um Stereoisomere handeln?

----------


## Dennis94

Hei, hab mal so ne Frage,
werde wohl nen Abi so zwischen 1,5 und 1,8 haben. Was meint, ihr lohnt es sich da eher fr den HAM-Nat zu lernen, oder eher den TMS, oder vielleicht auch beides?
Gre  :Smilie:

----------


## demieck13

wann werden eigentlich die einladungen fr den hamnat verschickt?
Kann man noch rechtzeitig eine Unterkunft organisieren?

----------


## Reno01

Hey demieck13,

woher kommst du denn? Ich komme nmlich aus dem Saarland und mache mir auch Sorgen um die Unterkunft. 

LG :hmmm...:

----------


## Tommes

> Huhu, 
> Kann mir jemand bei dieser Frage helfen? 
> 
> Ein Proband gibt bei leichter Ttigkeit 100 W in Form von Wrme an die Umwelt ab. Dies ist gerade so viel, dass seine mittlere Krpertemperatur konstant bleibt. Die Wrmekapazitt seines Krpers betrgt 180 kJ/K.
> Um welchen Betrag steigt die mittlere Krpertemperatur an, wenn bei gleicher Wrmebildung eine Stunde lang nichts von der Wrme abgegeben werden kann?
> 	a. 2,0 C 	
> 	b. 3,0 C 	
> 	c. 0,5 C 	
> 	d. 0,2 C 	
> ...


Ich wrd das so rechnen: Joule sind Watt mal Sekunde. Eine Stunde sind 3600 Sekunden. Also 100W *3600s = 360.000 Joule= 360 kJ 

360 kJ / 180 kJ= 2 C  

Also a

----------


## medijulia93

> Ich wrd das so rechnen: Joule sind Watt mal Sekunde. Eine Stunde sind 3600 Sekunden. Also 100W *3600s = 360.000 Joule= 360 kJ 
> 
> 360 kJ / 180 kJ= 2 C  
> 
> Also a


Alles klar  :Smilie:  danke dir  :Smilie:

----------


## Asnaebiss

Danke auch!  :Smilie:

----------


## medijulia93

> wann werden eigentlich die einladungen fr den hamnat verschickt?
> Kann man noch rechtzeitig eine Unterkunft organisieren?


Am 8./9. August werden die Einladungen verschickt. ;)

----------


## janals

Hallchen, 
schon seit gestern hnge ich an dieser Frage fest und bin mittlerweile etwas verzweifelt  :Big Grin: 


Einem Patienten (mit einer schweren anaphylaktischen Reaktion) sollen 0,1 mg Epinephrin (Adrenalin) intravens injiziert werden. Der Massengehalt (relativer Massenanteil) des Epinephrins in der Ausgangslsung ist 1 : 1 000 = 0,1 %. Die spezifische Dichte der Ausgangslsung unterscheidet sich nicht wesentlich von der des 
Wassers. Zu 1 mL der Ausgangslsung werden 9 mL isotone Kochsalzlsung hinzugefgt, sodass 10 mL verdnnte Lsung entstehen. 
 Wie viel verdnnte Lsung ist zu injizieren? 
(A) 0,1 mL 
(B) 0,9 mL 
(C) 1,0 mL 
(D) 9,0 mL 
(E) 10 mL


Ich kenne die richtige Lsung aber ich bin nicht selbst darauf gekommen und schaffe es auch leider nicht.

Irgendwie denke ich die ganze Zeit, dass wenn in 1000mL der Ausgangslsung 1mg Adrenalin ist, in 1mL nur 0,001mg sein mssten. Wenn die Lsung dann auch noch 1:10 verdnnt wird, dann sind in 1mL der verdnnten Lsung ja nur noch 0,0001mg Adrenalin enthalten. Die Lsung ist angeblich (C) 1mL. Aber der Patient soll doch 0,1mg Adrenalin bekommen! 

Ich stehe total auf dem Schlauch. SOS!
Vielen vielen Dank schonmal  :Smilie:

----------


## luuuuu123

Huhu! Sag mal wei jemand, ob wir beim HAM-Nat nen Periodensystem bekommen?

----------


## Melina93

Welche der folgenden Pufferlsungen (CH3COOH / CH3COONa) ist die sauerste? 

Kann man das auch ohne pks-Wert rechnen? Oder mssen wir die auswendig knnen?

----------


## VdV

Gehrt beim Unterthema "Viren" eigentlich auch die ganze/ein Teil der Immunbiologie mit rein?
Man wei ja nie so richtig..

----------


## Gesocks

Wahrscheinlich sind da verschiedene Konzentrationsverhltnisse als Antwortmglichkeiten?

Um den pH einer Pufferlsung zu berechnen benutzt man die Henderson-Hasselbalch-Gleichung (fr die Sure HA und ihr Anion A-):
pH = pKs + lg( c(A-) / c(HA) )

Auch wenn du die nicht herleiten kannst (wrde ich ruhig einmal machen - ist kein Hexenwerk und hilft beim Verstndnis) oder auswendig weit kannst du dir aber auch berlegen, was die Pufferlsung sauer macht: Je grer das _Verhltnis_ (nicht die absolute Stoffmenge bzw. Konzentration!) der Surekonzentration (CH3COOH) zu ihrem Anion (CH3COO-), desto saurer muss die Pufferlsung sein.

----------


## Melina93

Danke, Gesocks. Diese Formel habe ich auch genommen, nur war die sauerste Lsung ( Ja, es waren Konzentrationen angegeben) nicht richtig, sondern die zweitsauerste. Liegt vielleicht daran, dass Essigsure generell eine schwache Sure ist und man deshalb eine zu saure Lsung fr unrealistisch hlt?! Oder liegt es einfach an den zu niedrigen Konzentrationen bei E und D?


   a. 1-molar / 1-molar    
   b. 1-molar / 0,1 -molar    
   c. 0,1-molar / 0,1 -molar    
   d. 10-9-molar / 10-12 -molar    
   e. 10-10-molar / 10-20-molar  


Die sauerste wre doch D? Aber die richtige Lsung ist B.

----------


## Gesocks

Okay, die Frage ist dann sogar einigermaen tricky: Die Henderson-Hasselbalch-Gleichung setzt voraus, dass die Konzentration der Protonen aus der schwachen Sure erheblich grer ist als die aus der Autoprotolyse des Wassers, die wird ja in der Gleichung nicht bercksichtigt.

----------


## Melina93

Hat mich einfach verwirrt, da muss man ja erst einmal draufkommen mit den Konzentrationen -.-

----------


## Tommes

Wie kommt ihr denn jetzt auf diese Lsung? Ich checks nicht  :Hh?:

----------


## Gesocks

Die Henderson-Hasselbalch-Gleichung bercksichtigt nicht die Autoprotolyse des Wassers: Bei sehr kleinen Konzentrationen der schwachen Sure / Base wird der Fehler zu gro.

----------


## medijulia93

> Hallchen, 
> schon seit gestern hnge ich an dieser Frage fest und bin mittlerweile etwas verzweifelt 
> 
> 
> Einem Patienten (mit einer schweren anaphylaktischen Reaktion) sollen 0,1 mg Epinephrin (Adrenalin) intravens injiziert werden. Der Massengehalt (relativer Massenanteil) des Epinephrins in der Ausgangslsung ist 1 : 1 000 = 0,1 %. Die spezifische Dichte der Ausgangslsung unterscheidet sich nicht wesentlich von der des 
> Wassers. Zu 1 mL der Ausgangslsung werden 9 mL isotone Kochsalzlsung hinzugefgt, sodass 10 mL verdnnte Lsung entstehen. 
>  Wie viel verdnnte Lsung ist zu injizieren? 
> (A) 0,1 mL 
> (B) 0,9 mL 
> ...


Huhu, 
Auch wenn es dir leider nicht weiterhilft: Habe das gerade auch mal durchgerechnet und komme auf das gleiche Ergebnis wie du. 
Merkwrdig 😀
Woher ist die Aufgabe?

----------


## dennycrane

die sauerste "wre" doch aber E gewesen oder?

----------


## Melina93

> die sauerste "wre" doch aber E gewesen oder?


Ja, schon  :Smilie:  Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber vielleicht wollten sie die Lsung haben, die sauer, aber auch realistisch fr Essigsure ist. Bei E htte man ja dann einen PH von 1,75. Den kann man herstellen, ist aber eher ungewhnlich. Vielleicht wollten sie darauf hinaus. B und D haben die gleiche Konzentration, aber D ist sozusagen zu niedrig, das hat Gesocks vorhin ja erklrt.

----------


## warumnicht

hallo janals
hallo dennycrane
%angabe bedeutet 1g pro 100g, hir mt in den gleichen einheiten bleiben
1g = 1000mg
0,ooo1g = o,1mg
1:1000 bedeutet 1g auf 1000g oder 1000ml wenn die Dichte der Flssigkeit gleich 1
o,1% bedeutet ,1g auf 100g oder 0,1mg auf 100 mg 
100mg = 0,1ml (immer vorausgesetzt dichte der Lsung =1)
also befinden sich in in 0,1ml der Ausgangslsung o,1mg  Adrenalin
diese lsung wird also noch einmal 1:10 verdnnt daraus folgt 
in 1ml befinden sich 0,1mg Adrenalin 
der weg ist vielleicht ein bichen umstndlich , aber wenn man immer in derselben Einheit bleibt narrensicher
fr mich ist wichtig 1g = 1ml einfach auswendig lernen, 
Aufgabe einfach bis zum schlu lassen, vielleicht ist dann noch etwas zeit undRuhe das angehen man kann icn 
denn in aufregung vergesse ich gerne alle mathematischen regeln
wnsche uns allen viel glck

----------


## Reno01

Hey,
komme zwar auch nicht auf die Lsung, aber ich glaube, dass die berlegung von janals nicht ganz stimmt. Denn: die Menge der gelsten Substanz nach dem Verdnnen ist gleich die Menge Substanz vor dem Verdnnen. D.h. in diesem Fall sind in 10 ml der verdnnten Lsung immer nur noch 0.001 mg Adrenalin enthalten. Ihr habt wahrscheinlich an die Konzentration gedacht, die verringert sich nach dem Verdnnen.

Korrigiert mich, wenn ich doch falsch liege  :hmmm...:

----------


## LisaBer92

> Hallchen, 
> schon seit gestern hnge ich an dieser Frage fest und bin mittlerweile etwas verzweifelt 
> 
> 
> Einem Patienten (mit einer schweren anaphylaktischen Reaktion) sollen 0,1 mg Epinephrin (Adrenalin) intravens injiziert werden. Der Massengehalt (relativer Massenanteil) des Epinephrins in der Ausgangslsung ist 1 : 1 000 = 0,1 %. Die spezifische Dichte der Ausgangslsung unterscheidet sich nicht wesentlich von der des 
> Wassers. Zu 1 mL der Ausgangslsung werden 9 mL isotone Kochsalzlsung hinzugefgt, sodass 10 mL verdnnte Lsung entstehen. 
>  Wie viel verdnnte Lsung ist zu injizieren? 
> (A) 0,1 mL 
> (B) 0,9 mL 
> ...



Also, der Patient soll ja 0,1 mg Adrenalin injiziert bekommen, das mssen wir irgendwie in ml umrechnen. 
Da die Lsung 0,1%ig ist (0,1g in 100ml = 100mg in 100ml = 1 mg in 1 ml) befindet sich in 0,1 ml der Lsung 0,1 mg. 
1 ml der Ausgangslsung werden mit 9 ml Kochsalzlsung verdnnt, da wir aber nur 0,1 ml haben, werden nur 0,9 ml Kochsalzlsung hinzugegeben und 0,1ml + 0,9ml = 1 ml. 

Man muss eigentlich nur wissen, dass 0,1%ig = 0,1g in 100ml heit.  :hmmm...:

----------


## janals

> Huhu, 
> Auch wenn es dir leider nicht weiterhilft: Habe das gerade auch mal durchgerechnet und komme auf das gleiche Ergebnis wie du. 
> Merkwrdig ��
> Woher ist die Aufgabe?


Vielen Dank schon mal trotzdem  :Big Grin:  Ich bin jetzt etwas erleichtert. Dachte schon, ich wre total unfhig.
Die Aufgabe ist aus einem Physikum, 2010 oder 2011 aber welches genau wei ich nicht mehr, leider. 
In den Lsungen stand wie gesagt 1mL, aber vielleicht hat sich da ein Fehler eingeschlichen. 

Nach unserer Rechnung wrde ja keine der mglichen Antworten passen... Komisch  :Nixweiss:

----------


## warumnicht

1ml = 1g vorausgesetzt Dichte = 1 rechnet nochmal dann mte es stimmen
habt glaube ich die dimensionen nicht beachtet

----------


## janals

Oh GOOOOTT ich danke euch! Endlich! 
Manchmal ist so eine dumme Kleinigkeit falsch wie jetzt in dem Fall 1ml=1g und NICHT 1mg. Perfekt, danke!
Ich war echt schon am Verzweifeln  :Big Grin:

----------


## NikImWeb

Einladungen werden am 8./9. August geschickt, also knapp 5 Tage vor dem HAM-Nat.
Wer sich sicher ist, dass er eingeladen wird (d.h. Hamburg im AdH an 1. Stelle hat und besser als 1,7 (damit wird man hchst wahrscheinlich eingeladen... - 1,8 und 1,9 wahrscheinlich auch, aber da mchte ich nicht meine Hand fr ins Feuer legen), sollte sich jetzt schon mal Gedanken um Unterkunft machen.
Ich war damals im Gebude an der Edmund-Siemers-Allee, liegt gegenber vom Dammtor. Da gibt es das sog. Dammtor-Palais, ein Gebude in dem mehrere Hotels sind. Hotel Amsterdam u.a.. Ich fand das sehr gut und es war einigermaen gnstig. Auerdem ist es halt nur ca. 2 Minuten vom ESA-Gebude weg, d.h. fr mich lag es damals super. Ich wei nicht in welchen Gebuden noch geschrieben wird, evtl. im Audimaxx oder am UKE selber. Audimaxx ist vom Dammtor auch nur knappe 8 Minuten entfernt - und das UKE erreicht man vom Dammtor auch innerhalb von 30 Minuten.
Sonst gibt es auf der Grindelallee oder Hoheluftchaussee (die ndert ihren Namen, wei grade nicht genau wie die heit) ein kleines Hostel, vllt kann man da anfragen.

Wer alleine nicht weiterkommt, kann mir eine PN schreiben, vielleicht kann ich helfen - solange es nicht zu viele tun. Bevor ihr verzweifelt ;-P


Was den Test angeht: Bei mir waren damals keinerlei Hilfsmittel erlaubt und man bekam auer einem Schokoriegel, einem Kugelschreiber und dem Test nichts ausgehndigt. Man durfte nur einen eigenen Stift, etwas zu Essen und zu trinken und evtl. einen Glcksbringer mitnehmen, Zettel, Taschenrechner o.. waren verboten.
Man bekam also auch kein Periodensystem gestellt, man musste ohne auskommen.
Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass die an dieser Regelung dieses Jahr etwas ndern. Schaut euch die wichtigsten Elemente an und lernt deren Eigenschaften, Gewicht, Elektronenzahl etc. (die wichtigsten Elemente wurden glaube ich in der Facebook-Gruppe aufgefhrt)...

Ich wnsche euch viel Erfolg! Nutzt die letzten Tage zum Wiederholen!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## gewetta

Hallo,
kann mir bitte nochmal jemand bei der folgenden Frage helfen?

 Bei einem Patienten werden 42 Pulsschlge in 1/4 Minute gezhlt.
Seine Pulsfrequenz betrgt:
	a. 168 Hz 	
	b. 0.70 Hz 	
	c. 5,60 Hz 	
	d. 2,80 Hz 	
	e. 1,43 Hz 

Ich wei, dass man es doch eigendlich mit der Formel: T= 1:f  ausrechnen knnen msste, kriege es aber einfach nicht hin.

Auerdem verstehe ich bei folgender Frage nicht, wie man auf den Lsungweg kommt.Die Frage wurde zwar bereits von anderen gefragt und auch beantwortet, jedoch verstehe ich deren Rechenweg leider nicht.


Zwei sinusfrmige Schwingungen gleicher Frequenz f 1 = f 2 = 10 Hz haben eine Phasendifferenz (Phasenverschiebung) φ=Pi/2. Um welche Zeit Δt sind sie gegeneinander verschoben?
	a. Δt = 10 ms 	
	b. Δt = 25 ms 	
	c. Δt = 100 ms 	
	d. Δt = 250 ms 	
	e. Δt = 50 ms 	

Und kann mir jemand eine gute Seite empfehlen, auf der mgliche Lichtwege durch Gefe erklrt werden?
Vielen Dank im Vorraus.

----------


## fred57

> Hallchen, 
> schon seit gestern hnge ich an dieser Frage fest und bin mittlerweile etwas verzweifelt 
> 
> 
> Einem Patienten (mit einer schweren anaphylaktischen Reaktion) sollen 0,1 mg Epinephrin (Adrenalin) intravens injiziert werden. Der Massengehalt (relativer Massenanteil) des Epinephrins in der Ausgangslsung ist 1 : 1 000 = 0,1 %. Die spezifische Dichte der Ausgangslsung unterscheidet sich nicht wesentlich von der des 
> Wassers. Zu 1 mL der Ausgangslsung werden 9 mL isotone Kochsalzlsung hinzugefgt, sodass 10 mL verdnnte Lsung entstehen. 
>  Wie viel verdnnte Lsung ist zu injizieren? 
> (A) 0,1 mL 
> (B) 0,9 mL 
> ...


Hey!
Also du willst 0,1 mg injizieren!
Wir haben eine konz von 0,1%, Prozent bedeutet 0,1 Gramm pro 100 g Lsung, sprich 0,1 g pro 100 ml, das sind dann 1g/l.
Wenn man das dann auf den Milliliter zurckrechnet, bedeutet das 0,001 g pro ml sprich 1mg/ml.
Diese Lsung wird nun also um den Faktor 10 verdnnt, sprich unsere verdnnte Lsung hat eine konz von 0,1mg/ml, deswegen ist Antwort c korrekt, 1ml der verdnnten Lsung mit injiziert werden!
Hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen! :Grinnnss!: 
Lg

----------


## aii

> Hallo,
> kann mir bitte nochmal jemand bei der folgenden Frage helfen?
> 
>  Bei einem Patienten werden 42 Pulsschlge in 1/4 Minute gezhlt.
> Seine Pulsfrequenz betrgt:
> 	a. 168 Hz 	
> 	b. 0.70 Hz 	
> 	c. 5,60 Hz 	
> 	d. 2,80 Hz 	
> ...


Du musst erstmal die Schlge pro Minute ausrechnen. 
42 Schlge * 4= 168 Schlge/Minute. Jetzt musst du es einfach auf Sekunden runterrechnen. Also durch 60 teilen.
Ergebnis: 2,80 Hz.

----------


## m-a-stars

> Hallo,
> kann mir bitte nochmal jemand bei der folgenden Frage helfen?
> 
>  Bei einem Patienten werden 42 Pulsschlge in 1/4 Minute gezhlt.
> Seine Pulsfrequenz betrgt:
> 	a. 168 Hz 	
> 	b. 0.70 Hz 	
> 	c. 5,60 Hz 	
> 	d. 2,80 Hz 	
> ...


Hallo, 
Zur Pulsschlagfrage: 
1Hz bedeutet ein Pulsschlag pro Sekunde. 
Daraus folgt:
 1/4 min= 15 sec
42:15= 2,8 Hz.  
Also Antwort d. ;)

Zur Phasenverschiebung:
Δt=φ/2pixf 

φ=pi/2=0,5pi ; f=10

Daraus folgt:
Δt=0,5pi/20pi=1/40=0,025 sec=25 ms


Lg

----------


## Melina93

Ich trau mich nicht schon ein Hotel zu buchen mit 1,9. Am Ende muss ich das dann fr nichts bezahlen. Aber selbst jetzt ist ja schon vieles ausgebucht -.-
Lernt ihr was zu Wassertiefe /Druck? Oder Bernouilli?
Wrmekapazitten mssen wir nicht auswendig knnen, oder? Wahrscheinlich nur die von Wasser oder?

----------


## Liz94

Grt euch!

Mich wrde dringend mal interessieren wie Ihr den Stammbaum aus dem 2. Selbsttest "gelst" habt. 
ST_Stammbaum_1.png 
Wenn man alles durchspielt bleiben autosomal-dominant, autosomal-rezessiv und x-chromosomal-rezessiv als mgliche Erbgnge brig. 
Fr die Wahrscheinlichkeiten habe ich die einzelnen Pfade berechnet.
Bei der x-chromosomal-rezessiven Vererbung hat ein Pfad p=1/8
und fr autosomal-rezessiv und autosom-dominant komme ich auf p=1/4.
Welcher der autosomalen Erbgnge ist nun wahrscheinlicher?
Benutze ich hier einen falschen Ansatz?
Eigentlich hat Genetik immer Spa gemacht :Nixweiss: 

Freue mich sehr, wenn Ihr mir schnell antworten knntet.
Ganz viele Gre
Eure Liz

----------


## Tommes

> Du musst erstmal die Schlge pro Minute ausrechnen. 
> 42 Schlge * 4= 168 Schlge/Minute. Jetzt musst du es einfach auf Sekunden runterrechnen. Also durch 60 teilen.
> Ergebnis: 2,80 Hz.



Du hast es doch schon auf Sekunden, wenn du es mit 4 multipliziert hast. Die Lsung ist 168 Hz.

----------


## janals

> Ich trau mich nicht schon ein Hotel zu buchen mit 1,9. Am Ende muss ich das dann fr nichts bezahlen. Aber selbst jetzt ist ja schon vieles ausgebucht -.-
> Lernt ihr was zu Wassertiefe /Druck? Oder Bernouilli?
> Wrmekapazitten mssen wir nicht auswendig knnen, oder? Wahrscheinlich nur die von Wasser oder?


Ich war da gnadenlos - habe schon vor Wochen Hotel und Flug (der krasserweise gnstiger ist als die Bahn!!!) gebucht. 
Habe eine 1,8 und glaube einfach ganz fest daran, dass es klappt!

Zu Bernoulli - NEIN, das lerne ich nicht. Bernoulli ist von Stochastik das einzige, was ich jemals verstanden habe. Vielleicht schwirrt die Formel noch irgendwo in meinem Kopf rum. Habe fr's Abi (2013 in Hessen, G8) in Mathe die Stochastik gar nicht gelernt, weil ich das im Unterricht schon berhaupt nicht geblickt hatte und mir dachte ich muss mir den Stress jetzt nicht geben, hatte schon genug mit Analysis und Algebra zu tun :p Im Abi habe ich den Stochastikteil dann auch gar nicht bearbeitet und es war trotzdem echt ok ;)

Generell habe ich zu Druck einfach die Formel im Kopf parat. Also p=F/A und die dazugehrigen Einheiten (Pa=N/A^2)
Ich hatte Physik so frh wie mglich abgewhlt, sodass ich echt gar kein Grundwissen in dem Sinne habe, geht einigen von euch sicher genauso, oder? Das heit in Physik setze ich vollkommen auf Auswendiglernen der Formeln, ist zwar total stupide aber seien wir mal ehrlich: Was im Studium auf uns zukommt ist grtenteils auch "Fakten in den Kopf ballern". 

Leichte Schweiausbrche bekomme ich, wenn ich an alles mit Wellen usw. denke (Fragen wie gewetta geschrieben hat).
Das ist mein Horror irgendwie. 
Meint ihr, wir mssen das elektromagnetische Spektrum auswendig knnen? Also welche Wellenlnge zB. UV-A-Strahlung hat?

Merci  :Smilie:

----------


## davo

> Ich trau mich nicht schon ein Hotel zu buchen mit 1,9. Am Ende muss ich das dann fr nichts bezahlen. Aber selbst jetzt ist ja schon vieles ausgebucht -.-


Vielen Hotels kann man bis 18h am Vortag kostenlos absagen. Ich wrde also einfach in einem Hotel bei dem die Kndigungsbedingungen stimmen buchen  :hmmm...:

----------


## Melina93

Danke, davo. Daran habe ich gar nicht gedacht  :Smilie: 

@ janals: Mit 1,8 wirst du sicher eingeladen, da wrde ich mir keine Sorgen machen  :Smilie: 
Mit Bernouilli meinte ich diese Strmungsgesetze oder so. Fr Druck habe ich auch nur die Formeln, aber in Altklausuren zu Physik kommt auch mal was mit Wasserdruck und Tiefe vor.

----------


## aii

> Du hast es doch schon auf Sekunden, wenn du es mit 4 multipliziert hast. Die Lsung ist 168 Hz.


Ich mchte es ja aber auf *1 Sekunde*  runterrechnen. Daher teile ich durch 60.

----------


## Melina93

Um wie viel erhht sich an einem Sommertag der Druck in einem
Fahrradreifen, wenn Sie Ihr Rad aus dem Keller (17 C) holen
und sich der Reifen durch die Sonneneinstrahlung auf 70 C erwrmt?

A etwa auf das Vierfache
B um etwa 20%
C etwa auf das Doppelte
D nur um etwa 5%
E um etwa 33%

Wenn das Volumen konstant bleibt, dann ist der Druck doch proportional zur Temperatur, oder? Wie kommst man dann auf Lsung B? Ich htte jetzt einfach die Temperaturerhhung auf die Druckerhhung bertragen und wre auf A gekommen.

Noch was: Lernt ihr was zu Zentripedalkraft, Viskositt, Schmelzwrme oder Tauchtiefe?  :Smilie:

----------


## gewetta

Hallo,
vielen Dank an *aii , m-a-stars und tommes* bei der Beantwortung der Fragen. 
Ich habe nochmal im Selbsttest nachgeschaut, und anscheinend muss man Wert wirklich nochmal durch 60 teilen, die Lsung ist nmlich 2,80Hz.
Lg

----------


## LisaBer92

> Um wie viel erhht sich an einem Sommertag der Druck in einem
> Fahrradreifen, wenn Sie Ihr Rad aus dem Keller (17 C) holen
> und sich der Reifen durch die Sonneneinstrahlung auf 70 C erwrmt?
> 
> A etwa auf das Vierfache
> B um etwa 20%
> C etwa auf das Doppelte
> D nur um etwa 5%
> E um etwa 33%
> ...



Genau, der Druck ist proportional zur Temperatur, d.h. T2/T1=p2/p1 (kannst du dir auch aus der allgemeinen Gasgleichung entnehmen)! Du rechnest also 343 K/ 290 K = 1,2 = 120%, der Druck steigt also um 20%  :Smilie:

----------


## Liz94

Ich glaube du hast fr die Temperatur mit C gerechnet. Bei den Gasgesetzen ist aber immer die absolute Temperatur T in Kelvin zu benutzen. 

sprich: 17C--> 290,15K
            70C-->343,15K

jetzt wrde ich einfach mit Prozentrechnung weitermachen, mit 290,15 K als 100%, du willst ja wissen um wie viel % es steigt

W/p = G/100

G...290,15K
W...343,15K

da kommen wir auf p=118,32% 
also ist die Temperatur und somit auch der Druck um rund 20% gestiegen

mit berschlagsrechnung, also 3430:29 kommt man auf 114,.....  also auch noch eindeutig genug fr die Antwortmglichkeiten

----------


## Gesocks

Beliebte Falle: Absolute Temperaturen werden in K angegeben!  :hmmm...: 

T / K = (T / C  + 273) K

T2 / T1 = (17 + 273) / (70 + 273) = 343 / 290 = 1,18

----------


## Liz94

Grt euch!

Mich wrde dringend mal interessieren wie Ihr den Stammbaum aus dem 2. Selbsttest "gelst" habt. 

ST_Stammbaum_1.png

Wenn man alles durchspielt bleiben autosomal-dominant, autosomal-rezessiv und x-chromosomal-rezessiv als mgliche Erbgnge brig. 
Fr die Wahrscheinlichkeiten habe ich die einzelnen Pfade berechnet.
Bei der x-chromosomal-rezessiven Vererbung hat ein Pfad p=1/8
und fr autosomal-rezessiv und autosom-dominant komme ich auf p=1/4.
Welcher der autosomalen Erbgnge ist nun wahrscheinlicher?
Benutze ich hier einen falschen Ansatz?
Eigentlich hat Genetik immer Spa gemacht

Freue mich sehr, wenn Ihr mir schnell antworten knntet.
Ganz viele Gre
Eure Liz

----------


## Schubbe

> Zu Bernoulli - NEIN, das lerne ich nicht. Bernoulli ist von Stochastik das einzige, was ich jemals verstanden habe.


Ich glaube ja kaum, dass in diesem Zusammenhang von der Bernoulli-Verteilung die Rede war ;)

----------


## janals

*Schubbe* excusez-moi, es war noch sehr frh am Morgen ;)

----------


## Melina93

Aaaaa, Leute, Dankeschn  :Smilie:

----------


## Melina93

> Grt euch!
> 
> Mich wrde dringend mal interessieren wie Ihr den Stammbaum aus dem 2. Selbsttest "gelst" habt. 
> 
> Anhang 26277
> 
> Wenn man alles durchspielt bleiben autosomal-dominant, autosomal-rezessiv und x-chromosomal-rezessiv als mgliche Erbgnge brig. 
> Fr die Wahrscheinlichkeiten habe ich die einzelnen Pfade berechnet.
> Bei der x-chromosomal-rezessiven Vererbung hat ein Pfad p=1/8
> ...


Ich denke es ist autosomal- rezessiv. Also ich rechne das nie mit Wahrscheinlichkeiten, sondern schreib mir das immer auf. Der erste Mann muss ja bei x-chromosomaler-rezessiver Vererbung XaY haben und die Frau muss aber einen Konduktorin sein, weil die Shne krank sind, also hat sie XAXa. So drfte aber nur einer der Shne erkranken, weil die Mutter ja nur ein krankes Gen hat, aber beide erkranken, also fllt dieser Erggang weg. Wenn du das mal mit autosaml-rezessiven Allelen machst: Also Mutter Aa und Vater aa, dann kommst das hin mit zwei kranken Kindern ( Geschlecht egal). 
Ich hoffe du hast es verstanden, also ich wrds dir ja gern aufmalen, aber K.A. wie das gehen knnte  :Smilie:

----------


## Liz94

danke fr deine Antwort.
Allerdings muss ich dich auf einen kleinen Fehler bei deinem x-chromosomal-rezessiv-Gedankengang hinweisen. 
Dass sich   Xx  und Yx kreuzen mssen ist klar. Die mglichen Gameten-Arten (bei der Mutter X oder x, beim Vater Y oder x) ist beschrnkt, aber die Gameten an sich, also Eizellen und Spermien gibt es doch zuhauf. 
Wenn ich als Konduktorin mein krankes rezessives x-Chromosom vererbe, kann das jedes mal aufs neue passieren und zwar mit einer Wahrscheinlichkeit von 1/2. 

Die richtige Antwort ist brigens Autosomal rezessiv. Aber warum ist diese wahrscheinlicher? Autosomal dominant und x-chromosomal-rezessiv sind doch genauso mglich.

Hat noch jemand eine Idee bezglich des Stammbaums? 
Mich macht die Frage echt kirre

----------


## babyhaar

> Grt euch!
> 
> Mich wrde dringend mal interessieren wie Ihr den Stammbaum aus dem 2. Selbsttest "gelst" habt. 
> Anhang 26272 
> Wenn man alles durchspielt bleiben autosomal-dominant, autosomal-rezessiv und x-chromosomal-rezessiv als mgliche Erbgnge brig. 
> Fr die Wahrscheinlichkeiten habe ich die einzelnen Pfade berechnet.
> Bei der x-chromosomal-rezessiven Vererbung hat ein Pfad p=1/8
> und fr autosomal-rezessiv und autosom-dominant komme ich auf p=1/4.
> Welcher der autosomalen Erbgnge ist nun wahrscheinlicher?
> ...



Am wahrscheinlichsten ist autosomal dominant. Hinweise fr dominant sind, dass die Krankheit in jeder Generation auftritt und das jeder Merkmalstrger einen Elternteil hat, der ebenfalls erkrankt ist. Auerdem kann man vermuten, dass es sich um einen dominaten Erbgang handelt, da die Krankheit in jeder Generation auftritt (das ist sehr unwahrscheinlich bei einer rezessiven Vererbung). Autosomal ist der Erbgang, da sowohl Mnner als auch Frauen erkrankt sind.

----------


## samshhn

hey leute, was habt ihr zum unterpunkt hormone gelernt? nur die verschiedenen Hormone oder auch die regulationssysteme?

----------


## gewetta

Hallo,
@ samshhn zu den Hormonen habe ich mir lediglich die verschiedenen Hormone angeschaut und wollte es auch eigendlich dabei belassen  :Smilie: 

Ich habe nochmal eine Frage zu der Neutralisationsaufgabe im Selbsttest.

Sie sollen 10 ml einer Salzsurelsung mit einem pH-Wert von 4 neutralisieren. Welches Volumen einer Natronlauge mit einem pH-Wert von 9 mssen Sie zufgen?
    a. 20 ml     
    b. 40 ml     
    c. 80 ml     
    d. 100 ml     
    e. 10 ml     
 Das Ergebniss ist hier ja 100ml.  In meinem alten Chemie-Buch steht "Ein Unterschied von einer Einheit auf der pH-Skala bedeutet einen Konzentrationsunterschied um den Faktor 10." Aufgrunddessen sollte es doch mglich sein, direkt ohne viel Rechnerei sagen zu knnen, dass:
HCl =Ph-Wert von 4 und 10 ml           NaOh=pOH von 5 und daher 100ml

Stimmt das so, oder habe ich da einen Denkfehler?
Vielen Dank im Voraus.
Lg

----------


## Melina93

> danke fr deine Antwort.
> Allerdings muss ich dich auf einen kleinen Fehler bei deinem x-chromosomal-rezessiv-Gedankengang hinweisen. 
> Dass sich   Xx  und Yx kreuzen mssen ist klar. Die mglichen Gameten-Arten (bei der Mutter X oder x, beim Vater Y oder x) ist beschrnkt, aber die Gameten an sich, also Eizellen und Spermien gibt es doch zuhauf. 
> Wenn ich als Konduktorin mein krankes rezessives x-Chromosom vererbe, kann das jedes mal aufs neue passieren und zwar mit einer Wahrscheinlichkeit von 1/2. 
> 
> Die richtige Antwort ist brigens Autosomal rezessiv. Aber warum ist diese wahrscheinlicher? Autosomal dominant und x-chromosomal-rezessiv sind doch genauso mglich.
> 
> Hat noch jemand eine Idee bezglich des Stammbaums? 
> Mich macht die Frage echt kirre


Ja, sicher gibt es immer wieder Eizellen und Spermien. Du gehst hier aber nach den Mendelschen Regeln vor und kreuzt das, was du hast. Ich bin mir unsicher, wie das mit den Wahrscheinlichkeiten so ist. Haben wir in Bio nie gemacht und selbst im Abi nicht gebraucht.

----------


## Melina93

> Am wahrscheinlichsten ist autosomal dominant. Hinweise fr dominant sind, dass die Krankheit in jeder Generation auftritt und das jeder Merkmalstrger einen Elternteil hat, der ebenfalls erkrankt ist. Auerdem kann man vermuten, dass es sich um einen dominaten Erbgang handelt, da die Krankheit in jeder Generation auftritt (das ist sehr unwahrscheinlich bei einer rezessiven Vererbung). Autosomal ist der Erbgang, da sowohl Mnner als auch Frauen erkrankt sind.


Nur weil es in jeder Generation auftritt, muss es nicht dominant sein. Die Frau in der Elterngeneration ist eine Konduktorin und deshalb tritt es halt so hufig auf, wenn sie keine wre, sehe es anders aus. Aber mich verwirrt das Ganze auch langsam  :Smilie:

----------


## Liz94

> Nur weil es in jeder Generation auftritt, muss es nicht dominant sein. Die Frau in der Elterngeneration ist eine Konduktorin und deshalb tritt es halt so hufig auf, wenn sie keine wre, sehe es anders aus. Aber mich verwirrt das Ganze auch langsam


schreibt euch doch einmal ganz genau die Genotypen heraus und kreuzt diese in einer Tabelle "wie beim Mendel". 
bei autosomal dominant beim Parenteralprchen haben wir Frau(aa) und Mann(Aa). Mgliche Kreuzungen sind also 2x aa und 2x Aa, also betrgt die Wahrscheinlichkeit fr ein kranken Sohn(Aa) 50% (bzw. 1/2) 
der kranke Sohn bekommt nun mit einer Frau(aa) eine kranke Tochter (Aa), die Wahrscheinlichkeit fr diese kranke Tochter liegt wieder bei 1/2 
somit haben wir 1/2 x 1/2 = 1/4 
1/4 trifft auf alle Pfade zu!
aber nicht nur beim autosomal dominanten, ebenso beim autosomal rezessiven! rechnet es nach
klar ist es subjektiv gesehen "unwahrscheinlich", dass alle Mnner in der Familie homozygote rezessiven Frauen haben, aber wie das Leben halt so spielt
ein wissenschaftliches Argument ist es jedenfalls nicht

----------


## Melina93

> schreibt euch doch einmal ganz genau die Genotypen heraus und kreuzt diese in einer Tabelle "wie beim Mendel". 
> bei autosomal dominant beim Parenteralprchen haben wir Frau(aa) und Mann(Aa). Mgliche Kreuzungen sind also 2x aa und 2x Aa, also betrgt die Wahrscheinlichkeit fr ein kranken Sohn(Aa) 50% (bzw. 1/2) 
> der kranke Sohn bekommt nun mit einer Frau(aa) eine kranke Tochter (Aa), die Wahrscheinlichkeit fr diese kranke Tochter liegt wieder bei 1/2 
> somit haben wir 1/2 x 1/2 = 1/4 
> 1/4 trifft auf alle Pfade zu!
> aber nicht nur beim autosomal dominanten, ebenso beim autosomal rezessiven! rechnet es nach
> klar ist es subjektiv gesehen "unwahrscheinlich", dass alle Mnner in der Familie homozygote rezessiven Frauen haben, aber wie das Leben halt so spielt
> ein wissenschaftliches Argument ist es jedenfalls nicht


Irgendwie kann ich dir nicht mehr folgen?! Also ich nehme eine Konduktorin (Aa) und einen erkrankten Mann (aa), dann bekomme ich raus: Aa, aa, Aa, aa. Dann ist es autosomal-rezessiv. Gonosomal-rezessiv fllt weg, weil: erkrankter Mann (XaY) und Konduktorin (XAXa) dann hat man XAXa, XAY, XaXa, XaY, XaY- passt also nicht zum Stammbaum. 
Bei autosomal-dominat hat man dann Aa, Aa, aa, aa. Passt also in der ersten F-Generation, dann aber nicht mehr zur F2-Generation.
Weis einfach nicht was das mit den Wahrscheinlichkeiten fr eine Wichtigkeit hat, ich mache das immer so wie hier und komme damit gut klar. Vielleicht ist es fatal, aber mich interessieren keine Wahrscheinlichkeiten  :Smilie:

----------


## Karin_20

Hey Leute, kann mir jemand sagen was genau ihr zu Proteinen und Enzymen lernt, also richtig speziell oder blos allgemeine Mechanismen ?  :hmmm...:

----------


## Liz94

Also Melina, wenn du willst schicke ich dir mal eine bersicht, ansonsten wrde ich sagen belassen wirs dabei. Apropo Wahrscheinlichkeit. Die goldenen 20% Wahrscheinlichkeit fr die richtige Lsung bei MC-Fragen gibt es ja auch noch =)

----------


## Schluffi

Also zu der Stammbaumanalyse habe ich in der Schule folgendes gelernt:
Wir sollten anfangs drei Fragen stellen
1. Taucht das Merkmal in jeder Generation auf? -> Ja (dominant) /  Nein (rezessiv)
2. Wie ist das Verhltnis von Merkmalstrgern zu Nichtmerkmalstrgern? -> MT</= NMT (rezessiv) Mt>NMT (dominat)
3. Wie ist das Verhltnis von mnnlichen MT zu weiblichen MT? -> mnnliche < weibliche (autosomal) mnnliche > weibliche (gonosomal)

Ich wei nicht, ob euch das weiter hilft aber das ist einfacher als mit Wahrscheinlichkeiten und in meinen Klausuren bin ich damit immer super klar gekommen  :Smilie:

----------


## Melina93

> Also Melina, wenn du willst schicke ich dir mal eine bersicht, ansonsten wrde ich sagen belassen wirs dabei. Apropo Wahrscheinlichkeit. Die goldenen 20% Wahrscheinlichkeit fr die richtige Lsung bei MC-Fragen gibt es ja auch noch =)


Ich hoffe du hast meinen Gedankengang zumindest ein wenig nachvollziehen knnen. Also so bin ich auf die Lsung gekommen  :Smilie:  Wahrscheinlichkeiten und ich waren schon immer auf Kriegsfu ;)

----------


## babyhaar

> Nur weil es in jeder Generation auftritt, muss es nicht dominant sein. Die Frau in der Elterngeneration ist eine Konduktorin und deshalb tritt es halt so hufig auf, wenn sie keine wre, sehe es anders aus. Aber mich verwirrt das Ganze auch langsam


Laut dem Selbsttest handelt es sich aber auch um einen autosomal dominanten Erbgang und nicht um einen rezessiven.

----------


## Medizin13

Hey Leute, ich hab da mal ne Frage... Am 8./9. werden ja bekanntlich die Einladungen zum Ham Nat verschickt, aber erst am 12. erfolgt die Bekanntgabe ber die Abiturbesten- und Wartezeitquote. Angenommen man kommt ber die Abiturbesten- oder Wartezeitquote rein. Wurde einem aber dann zuvor noch eine Einladung zum Ham Nat geschickt und man erfhrt dann also einen Tag vorher, ob man teilnehmen muss oder nicht? Kann mir da jemand was zu sagen?  :Nixweiss:  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Melina93

Du kannst ja nur in einer Quote ne Zulassung kriegen, also denke ich, dass du dann einfach ber die Abibestenquote reinkommst.

----------


## DonQ1

Was habt ihr eigentlich alles zu den Themen Hormone und Klonierung gelernt?

----------


## Melina93

Zur Klonierung nur das im Bereich der Gentechnik. Hormone nur die wichtigsten Vertreter und deren Aufgaben.
Lernt ihr was zur Schmelzwrme/ Mischungstemperaturen? Oder zu Kondensator?

----------


## NikImWeb

> Hey Leute, ich hab da mal ne Frage... Am 8./9. werden ja bekanntlich die Einladungen zum Ham Nat verschickt, aber erst am 12. erfolgt die Bekanntgabe ber die Abiturbesten- und Wartezeitquote. Angenommen man kommt ber die Abiturbesten- oder Wartezeitquote rein. Wurde einem aber dann zuvor noch eine Einladung zum Ham Nat geschickt und man erfhrt dann also einen Tag vorher, ob man teilnehmen muss oder nicht? Kann mir da jemand was zu sagen?


hm, ich glaube man wird erst in das AdH geschickt, wenn man die anderen Quoten durchlaufen hat. Wer eine Einladung zum HAM-Nat bekommt, wird wohl kaum eine Zusage in der Abibesten-Quote bekommen. Im Prinzip kommen ja alle aus der Abibesten-Quote dann auch fr das AdH in HH in Betracht (was die DN angeht) und dadurch wrden ja einige Pltze auf der Einlade-Liste verschenkt werden, an welche, die eh reinkommen.

----------


## m-a-stars

> Hallo,
> @ samshhn zu den Hormonen habe ich mir lediglich die verschiedenen Hormone angeschaut und wollte es auch eigendlich dabei belassen 
> 
> Ich habe nochmal eine Frage zu der Neutralisationsaufgabe im Selbsttest.
> 
> Sie sollen 10 ml einer Salzsurelsung mit einem pH-Wert von 4 neutralisieren. Welches Volumen einer Natronlauge mit einem pH-Wert von 9 mssen Sie zufgen?
>     a. 20 ml     
>     b. 40 ml     
>     c. 80 ml     
> ...


Hallo gewetta, 
pH 4 entspricht einer H3O+ Konzentration von 10^-4 mol/L
pH 9 entspricht einer H3O+ Konzentration von 10^-9 mol/L bzw. 10^-5 mol/L OH-

Ich habe folgendermaen gerechnet:
c(H3O+)/c(OH-)= 10^-4/10^-5= 10 
Also muss die 10-fache Menge an Natronlauge verwendet werden, damit das Verhltnis der H3O+ zur OH- Konzentration in der Lsung 1:1 betrgt. 10x10ml=100ml

Lg

----------


## DonQ1

Zu Schmelzwrme habe ich jetzt groartig nichts gelernt, keine Formeln oder sowas. 



Auf der Seite von Magdeburg steht brigens, dass der Test 120 Minuten dauert. Also dann gibts doch nur 60 Fragen, oder nicht?

----------


## Melina93

80 Fragen, glaube ich.
Was lernt ihr zu Kondensatoren?

----------


## Liz94

> Hallo gewetta, 
> pH 4 entspricht einer H3O+ Konzentration von 10^-4 mol/L
> pH 9 entspricht einer H3O+ Konzentration von 10^-9 mol/L bzw. 10^-5 mol/L OH-
> 
> Ich habe folgendermaen gerechnet:
> c(H3O+)/c(OH-)= 10^-4/10^-5= 10 
> Also muss die 10-fache Menge an Natronlauge verwendet werden, damit das Verhltnis der H3O+ zur OH- Konzentration in der Lsung 1:1 betrgt. 10x10ml=100ml
> 
> Lg


Also zur besseren Vorstellung und vor allem zur Fehlervermeidung benutze ich bei Neutralisationsaufgaben immer die Regel n(Sure)=n(Base)   bzw. n(H3O+)=n(OH-)  , da beides eine starke Sure/bzw. Base ist

c(H3O+) * V(Sure) = c(OH-) * V(Base)

mit der Formel kommst du garantiert zum richtigen Ergebnis ohne einen "Zwischenschritt", denn genau bei denen hakst ja dann meist in der Prfungssituation. Daher sind viele Antwortmglichkeiten in MC-Fragen die Ergebnisse von Zwischenschritten. 
Deswegen einfach merken: man brauch genauso viele saure wie basische Teilchen (n). und n=c*V 

fr mich der eleganteste Weg

----------


## gewetta

Hallo,
danke, dann benutze ich auch die Formel  :Smilie: 

Wei jemand wie man diese Frage lst:


Wie schnell werden Sie etwa bei einem Sprung vom 10 m Turm?
(Freier Fall ohne Reibung!)

A
9,81 m/s
B
82 km/h
C
30 m/s
D
35 km/h
E
50 km/h   <-- richtig

Es muss ja was mit der Erdbeschleunigung zu tun haben, aber alle Formeln die ich dazu habe passen nicht.
Lg





> Hallo gewetta, 
> pH 4 entspricht einer H3O+ Konzentration von 10^-4 mol/L
> pH 9 entspricht einer H3O+ Konzentration von 10^-9 mol/L bzw. 10^-5 mol/L OH-
> 
> Ich habe folgendermaen gerechnet:
> c(H3O+)/c(OH-)= 10^-4/10^-5= 10 
> Also muss die 10-fache Menge an Natronlauge verwendet werden, damit das Verhltnis der H3O+ zur OH- Konzentration in der Lsung 1:1 betrgt. 10x10ml=100ml
> 
> Lg

----------


## aii

Es gibt die Formel fr die Geschwindigkeit: v=g*t und die Formel fr den Weg: s= 0,5*g*t^2 

Die zweite Formel umstellen, sodass t alleine steht und dies dann in die erste Formel einsetzen. Das Ergebnis noch in km/h umrechnen und das wars schon. ;) 

Vll gehts auch einfacher.  :Smilie:

----------


## LineBiene

Schon jemand Bescheid bekommen, dass er oder sie eingeladen ist?

----------


## Shakoor

ne die Einladungen werden ja erst am 8./9. verschickt
mal ne Frage an jene, die neben dem Ham-Nat auch ne Chance auf Abiturbestenquote in Hamburg haben;
Wenn jetzt am 8./9. keine Einladung zum Ham-Nat kommt, man aber HH als 1. OP hat und einen sehr guten
Schnitt hat(sich somit auch bei der Abi-Quote beworben hat), kann man dann davon ausgehen, dass am 12.
noch die sichere Zulassung ber die Abiquote kommt? 
(Wre halt gut zu wissen, ob man an dem Wochenende noch lernen muss etc)

----------


## DonQ1

Ich noch nicht. Die Einladungen mssten aber auch erst ab dem 8. verschickt werden.

----------


## gewetta

*Hallo,
danke aii, das macht Sinn 
lernt ihr die Formeln zur Kreisbewegung und Zentripetalkraft ?
Lg*

----------


## Medizin13

Danke fr die Antworten Melina93 und NiklmWeb!  :Smilie: 

Hab da noch eine andere Frage, vielleicht kann mir da auch einer weiterhelfen. 
Undzwar geht es um die Isomere... 
Wenn da nun in der Aufgabe sowas wie "Welche der folgenden Verbindungen hat 2 Isomere" steht, wie geht man da ran, um das zu lsen, wenn nur die Summenformel angegeben ist? 

Sorry, ich wei, dass dieses Thema schon 100 mal im Forum besprochen wurde, ich verstehe es aber trotzdem nicht.. 
Danke schon mal fr die Hilfe  :Smilie:

----------


## Pentium

Hat jemand schon seine Einladung per Email bekommen?

----------


## Melina93

Bekommt man die nicht erst morgen oder gar bermorgen? Ich krieg hiermit 1,9 echt einen Herzkasper, wenn ihr das andauernd so fragt, als ob man schon eine haben msste  :Smilie:

----------


## Melina93

> Danke fr die Antworten Melina93 und NiklmWeb! 
> 
> Hab da noch eine andere Frage, vielleicht kann mir da auch einer weiterhelfen. 
> Undzwar geht es um die Isomere... 
> Wenn da nun in der Aufgabe sowas wie "Welche der folgenden Verbindungen hat 2 Isomere" steht, wie geht man da ran, um das zu lsen, wenn nur die Summenformel angegeben ist? 
> 
> Sorry, ich wei, dass dieses Thema schon 100 mal im Forum besprochen wurde, ich verstehe es aber trotzdem nicht.. 
> Danke schon mal fr die Hilfe



Weist du generell was ein Isomer ist oder hast du damit Schwierigkeiten? Weil prinzipiell ist es am einfachsten es einfach aufzumalen und dann die Struktur zu verndern und die Isomere anschlieend zu zhlen.

----------


## eudaimonia

Hallo, hat von euch schon jemand eine Einladung ? Die knnten ja ab heute raus gehen !  :Aufgepasst!:

----------


## Melina93

Ab morgen -.-

----------


## warumnicht

@Melina93
Wher kennst du den genauen Termin?

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> @Melina93
> Wher kennst du den genauen Termin?


Weil er berraschenderweise auf den Hompages der Unis steht...

----------


## Melina93

8.08/9.08 werden die Einladungen verschickt.

----------


## Pentium

Die Zusagen fr die Abiturbestenquote sind auch schon lngst drauen oder?

----------


## Pentium

http://www.uke.de/studierende/index_64481.php

----------


## warumnicht

danke hatte dort schon lnger nicht geguckt hatte immer noch 6. -12. im kopf

----------


## davo

> Die Zusagen fr die Abiturbestenquote sind auch schon lngst drauen oder?


Was genau ist an http://www.hochschulstart.de/index.p...ntent_c14244-3 so schwer zu verstehen?

----------


## eudaimonia

> danke hatte dort schon lnger nicht geguckt hatte immer noch 6. -12. im kopf


ging mir genau so. bzw. fast. mein stand war 7.-9.. danke !

----------


## Pentium

Kann jemand, der schonmal am Hamnat teilgenommen hat, mir sagen, um wieviel Uhr der so ca. beginnt? Ich plane nmlich gerade die Fahrt. Danke!  :Smilie:

----------


## FranzN

Hi. Ich hab heute in Magdeburg angerufen gehabt und die nette Dame am Telefon meinte zu mir, dass die Ergebnisse frhstenstens morgen frh zur Verfgung stehne. 

Weiterhin schilderte sie mir auf Nachfrage ihr subjektives Empfinden, dass sich dieses Jahr mehr leute nach dem Stand vom Hamnat erkundigt haben wie letztes Jahr.

----------


## Medizin13

> Weist du generell was ein Isomer ist oder hast du damit Schwierigkeiten? Weil prinzipiell ist es am einfachsten es einfach aufzumalen und dann die Struktur zu verndern und die Isomere anschlieend zu zhlen.


Also ich verstehe schon was Isomere sind, wei aber nicht, wie man die Struktur ndern kann.. Vielen Dank fr die Rckmeldung  :Smilie:

----------


## Medizin13

> Kann jemand, der schonmal am Hamnat teilgenommen hat, mir sagen, um wieviel Uhr der so ca. beginnt? Ich plane nmlich gerade die Fahrt. Danke!



Also ich habe irgendwo gelesen gehabt, dass es um 9.00 Uhr los geht und bis ca 12.00 oder 12.30 dauert

----------


## Melina93

> Also ich verstehe schon was Isomere sind, wei aber nicht, wie man die Struktur ndern kann.. Vielen Dank fr die Rckmeldung


Ich zeichne es immer hin und ndere dann die Struktur. Wenn du beispielsweise ein Molekl mit mehreren C-Atomen hast, dann kannst du die anders aneinander binden und hast damit schon ne andere Struktur. Du musst halt nur aufpassen, dass du auch wirklich die Struktur nderst. Wenn du beispielsweise am Anfang und Ende zwei C-Atome an das obere C-Atom hngst, ist es einfach spiegelverkehrt und somit kein Isomer. Du kannst zum Beispiel bei Butan ja das erste bzw. letzte C-Atom nehmen und es an das mittige unten dranhngen. Dann hast du die gleiche Summenformel aber ne andere Struktur.

----------


## Der_Medicus

Jetzt heit es warten und bangen. Morgen wissen wir hoffentlich bescheid  :Smilie:

----------


## bugger

> Kann jemand, der schonmal am Hamnat teilgenommen hat, mir sagen, um wieviel Uhr der so ca. beginnt? Ich plane nmlich gerade die Fahrt. Danke!


Also mein Arbeitstag (also als HiWi) an dem Tag beginnt um 8:30 ich schtze also so 9:30

----------


## NikImWeb

Du bist kein HiWi, du bist stud. Aushilfskraft.

HAM-Nat beginnt so um 9 Uhr rum, es wre ratsam so als sptesten Ankunftszeitpunkt 8:30 anzupeilen (d.h. als geplanten Ankunftszeitpunkt etwa 8 ...   :hmmm...:  ) weil es bei dem Test nicht sehr ratsam ist, zu spt zu kommen.
Wrde sogar fast vorschlagen, am Abend davor anzukommen und dann da zu pennen. Wesentlich entspannter, hast keine Probleme wegen Stau o......

----------


## TheIan

Hallo  :Smilie: 
Also fr Magdeburg gilt laut Website folgendes:




> Der Studierfhigkeitstest wird an einem Termin pro Jahr in Magdeburg durchgefhrt (13. August 2013) und dauert nicht lnger als drei Stunden. Der Test beginnt am 13.08.2013 um 10:30 Uhr (Einlass: 09:30 Uhr) und dauert 120 Minuten. Der genaue Testort wird Ihnen erst in der Einladungsmail bekanntgegeben (11 Hrsle an 2 Standorten).


Quelle: http://www.med.uni-magdeburg.de/sdkA...ahren_zvs.html

Gru,

TheIan

----------


## pippapo

Waaaah, ich werde hier grade ein bisschen aufgeregt! Hat jemand schon irgendwas?  :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## janals

Diese Panik musste ja irgendwann losgehen ;)
Wir sollten uns entspannen, tiiiiiiief ein- und ausatmen... Es steht ja nicht umsonst 8./9.(!) und der 8. August hat grade erst begonnen. DAS WIRD!

----------


## Anti-MG

ich drcke euch allen die daumen,dass ihr heute oder morgen ne email in eurem postfach findet!!!bei uns wurden die wichtigen mails damals immer so am spten nachmittag versendet...

----------


## janals

Dankeschn @Anti-MG !
Ich hoffe, dass ich mit meiner DN 1,8 eingeladen werde, und dass vor allem auch die ganzen 1,9-er noch reinrutschen. 
An alle Mitwartenden: VIEEEEL GLCK auch von mir  :Smilie:  
Cool bleiben, wir machen das!

----------


## Melina93

Hatte gerade ne Mail im Postfach und lag schon fast unterm Tisch vor Nervositt und am Ende war es nur Payback Werbung  :Big Grin:

----------


## sun.flower

Ein bisschen komisch ist das ja schon... letztes jahr kamen die Einladungen meine ich mitten in der Nacht vom erstgenannten termin. Anyways, die daumen sind euch gedrckt!  :Top:

----------


## DasAwieAhmad

ich platze gleich vor Nervositt. Wie seht ihr die Chancen fr mich, mit 1,7 eingeladen zu werden ?

----------


## TheIan

Mal so by the Way, wei jemand bis zu welchem Schnitt man in MD in diese "Exzellenzquote" gerutscht ist?  :Smilie:

----------


## pippapo

> ich platze gleich vor Nervositt. Wie seht ihr die Chancen fr mich, mit 1,7 eingeladen zu werden ?


 Ich glaube ziemlich gut ;)

----------


## DasAwieAhmad

> Ich glaube ziemlich gut ;)


 Danke ich hoffe du hast Recht ;)

----------


## banani

So ich habe die ganze Zeit ein wenig mitgelesen aber diesen Beitrag erst vor ein paar Wochen entdeckt.
Hoffe auch auf eine Einladung aus Magdeburg und sterbe grad weil ich so nervs bin!  :Heul:  :Heul:  :Heul:  :Heul:  :Heul:

----------


## DasAwieAhmad

und ?! schon jemand was bekommen ?

----------


## Melina93

Leute, Hamburg ldt mindestens bis 1,9 ein. Bin dabei  :Smilie:

----------


## pippapo

> Leute, Hamburg ldt mindestens bis 1,9 ein. Bin dabei


Haha auch in der facebookgruppe? ;)

----------


## banani

Dann hoffe ich mal dass ich in Magdeburg mit 1,8 auch dabei bin!

----------


## DasAwieAhmad

Ich auch  :Big Grin:  hab die Einladung bekommen  :Big Grin: D

----------


## pippapo

Komm schon Magdeburg, beeil dich! Ich kann hier nicht in Ruhe lernen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Melina93

> Dann hoffe ich mal dass ich in Magdeburg mit 1,8 auch dabei bin!


Ganz sicher  :Smilie:

----------


## Melina93

Meine AdH ID ist ber 7000- ist das normal?

----------


## maralm

hattest du 1,9???

----------


## Melina93

Ja., schon aber die laden doch nicht wirklich 7000 Leute ein?!?

----------


## maralm

hattest du 1,9?

----------


## maralm

haha krass.. ich wei es nicht.. denke nicht, aber die laden auf jeden fall viele ein, um dann auszusortieren

----------


## davo

> Ja., schon aber die laden doch nicht wirklich 7000 Leute ein?!?


7000 garantiert nicht - selbst die allerbeliebtesten Unis haben nur ca. 2000 Bewerber auf OP1. Soweit ich mich erinnere ldt Hamburg 1000 Leute zum Test ein. Ich vermute dass es einfach keinen Zusammenhang zwischen Grenzrang und AdH-ID gibt. Vielleicht steht 7 fr das WS 2013/14, oder vielleicht ist 7 einfach die Lieblingszahl vom sysadmin  :hmmm...:

----------


## Cassiox

ich denke die rnge starten bei 6000 fr hamburg ;)

----------


## Melina93

1200 Leute +Leute mit gleicher DN werden eingeladen. Letztes Jahr hatte ich 1000 irgendwas. Naja, Hauptsache eingeladen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Melina93

Weis einer schon was aus Magdeburg?

----------


## davo

> 1200 Leute +Leute mit gleicher DN werden eingeladen. Letztes Jahr hatte ich 1000 irgendwas. Naja, Hauptsache eingeladen


Richtig!  :Grinnnss!:  Gratuliere!

----------


## pippapo

Die gehen anscheinend im Laufe des Nachmittags raus..Ich dreh gleich durch hier  :Big Grin:

----------


## banani

> Weis einer schon was aus Magdeburg?


Nein  :Frown:  Ich drehe hier durch kann mich berhaupt nicht aufs lernen konzentrieren

----------


## eudaimonia

Ich hab ne Einladung ! Also dann Hamburg am 13.8..  :Big Grin:

----------


## banani

Ich springe alle 2 Minuten von meinem Schreibtisch auf und schaue ins Postfach, ahhh

----------


## maralm

was hattest du fr einen schnitt?  :Smilie:

----------


## banani

1,8 ;) hab mich aber in magdeburg beworben

----------


## janals

EINLADUNG HAMBURG !!!!!!! 
FREUDE GEHT GEGEN PLUS UNENDLICH!
 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## cutorio

Wah...Wie soll man sich jetzt noch auf's Lernen konzentrieren?! Magdeburg soll sich bitte beeilen.  :Big Grin:

----------


## banani

wrde man heute oder morgen eigentlich auch ne absage bekommen oder werden nur einladungen rausgeschickt ?

----------


## Reno01

yeah...Habe soeben auch die Einladung bekommen  :Smilie:  ZM Hamburg

----------


## VdV

Habe die Einladung fr HH erhalten  :Smilie:

----------


## Lamia134

Ich auch!! :Smilie: 
Welchen Grenzrang hast du? Irgendwie verstehe ich den nicht...

----------


## cutorio

Nein, auf den Homepages von Hamburg und Magdeburg steht jeweils nur, dass man bei einer Einladung benachrichtigt wird.

----------


## Reno01

@Lamia134 
AdH-ID: 5165, soll das der Grenzrang sein?

----------


## cutorio

Hat mittlerweilse jemand was aus Magdeburg bekommen?

----------


## *milkakuh*

Hab grade ne Einladung fr Magdeburg bekommen mit DN 2,0.

----------


## cutorio

Wurde eingeladen Rang  569 mit 1.9 !! meine nerven  :Big Grin:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Glckwunsch milka! :Grinnnss!: 
Ab nach Magdeburg mit euch. :hmmm...:

----------


## DonQ1

Ich auch. Einladung in MD mit 1,9  :Smilie:

----------


## Sternblume

Hi,

habe noch keine bekommen.
Abi war 2,2.

Meint ihr ich bekomme noch eine Einladung?

Gre

----------


## DonQ1

Der Schnitt  in Magdeburg scheint ja dieses Jahr ganz schn angezogen zu haben, wenn 1,9 schon auf Rang 570 von 700 ist  :EEK!:

----------


## banani

Ebenfalls Einladung aus MD  :Smilie:  Mit 1,8 Rang 401

----------


## rbrockho

Welche ID - Nummer hast du denn?

----------


## rbrockho

> Hab grade ne Einladung fr Magdeburg bekommen mit DN 2,0.


welche ID hast du denn?

----------


## FranzN

Steht irgendwo, bis wann Magdeburg eingeladen hat? Hab nmlich leider keine Einladung erhalten mit 2,3  :grrrr....:

----------


## *milkakuh*

Ich hab die 670.

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

> Hab grade ne Einladung fr Magdeburg bekommen mit DN 2,0.


YEAH! Wie geil ist das denn?! Glckwunsch!

----------


## Lamia134

Ich hab Rang 5043 fr ZM in HH. Vielleicht zhlen die das ja erst ab 5000 oder so.
Glckwunsch an die anderen ��

----------


## Medizin13

Herzlichen Glckwunsch an alle  :Big Grin: 

Hat noch jemand mit 1,1 ne Einladung bekommen (Hamburg) ?

----------


## pippapo

Einladung Magdeburg mit 1,8  :Smilie:

----------


## Zetsuna

Auch in Magdeburg dabei mit 1,9  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## chroll12

Hi zusammen.
Jemand schon eine Einladung zum Ham-Nat in Berlin bekommen?

VG

----------


## Lamia134

@reno01
Knnte ich mit vorstellen. Dann fangen sie bestimmt erst ab 5000 an zu zhlen und dann wrst du auf Platz 165. 
Ist nur ne Idee;)

----------


## Kai_Kai

Nein auch noch nicht  :Frown: 
Bin schon ganz nervs......

----------


## Kai_Kai

@chroll12 
glaubst du das heit wir sind nicht dabei?

----------


## LisaBer92

Bin auch in Hamburg dabei!  :Smilie:  Wo seid ihr denn alle so? Ich bin im Philoturm!

----------


## Kai_Kai

Immer noch keine Antwort aus Berlin....werden bis morgen noch Einladungen verschickt oder kann ich mir sicher sein, dass ich nicht dabei bin?

----------


## nigi-medi

Magdeburg mit 2.0 ID-617

----------


## arzt_im_dienst

krass da haben die wirklich nur bis 2.0 eingeladen. 

wie war denn die grenze fr hamburg diesmal?

----------


## chroll12

Laut Charite: http://www.charite.de/fileadmin/user...r_Internet.pdf  werden die heute am 8.8. verschickt. Aber ich mein man kann ja "safety first" mal noch weiterlernen und auf morgen hoffen. Habe brigens auch noch keine Einladung aus Berlin -.-

----------


## chroll12

Laut Charite: http://tinyurl.com/k84jotw  werden die heute verschickt. Allerdings kann man ja noch hoffen. Hat sich ja hier noch keiner gemeldet, der was aus Berlin bekommen hat, oder? Ich brigens auch nicht -.-

----------


## medilis2012

Hab auch noch keine Antwort aus Berlin und hoffe ganz stark, dass die generell noch nicht verschickt wurden!!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Melina93

An alle Hamburg-Anwrter: Was habt ihr fr IDs?  :Big Grin:

----------


## banani

> Immer noch keine Antwort aus Berlin....werden bis morgen noch Einladungen verschickt oder kann ich mir sicher sein, dass ich nicht dabei bin?


In der Ausschreibung stand doch drin bis morgen oder? Ich denke so lange sich hier noch niemand anders aus Berlin geuert hat kannst du erstmal bis morgen noch mit ner Einladung rechnen. Vielleicht waren die in Berlin einfach nicht so schnell oder es gab irgendwelche Komplikationen.. Welchen Schnitt hast du denn? ;)

----------


## Der_Medicus

Glckwunsch an alle, die eine Einladung bekommen haben.
Ich denke, ich werde von Magdeburg keine mehr bekommen. Wenn *milkakuh* mit DN 2,0 schon bei 670 ist kann das ja mit 2,1 nichts mehr werden. Minimalste Chance besteht...

----------


## Medizin13

> Ich hab Rang 5043 fr ZM in HH. Vielleicht zhlen die das ja erst ab 5000 oder so.
> Glckwunsch an die anderen ��


Herzlichen Glckwunsch! Welchen Schnitt hast du, wenn ich mal so fragen darf?

----------


## bjomu

Habe gerade meine Einladung fr Berlin bekommen mit DN 1,4

----------


## mthomson

Ich habe auch noch keine Einladung aus Berlin erhalten (DN 1,1), hoffe auch dass die noch gar nichts abgeschickt haben. Es kann ja nicht sein, dass niemand hier eingeladen wird, ich gehe also davon aus.

----------


## phil_will_es

Hab auch noch keine Einladung fr Berlin (1,2)...Bin mal noch optimistisch, wenn anderen auch noch keine haben... 
Andere Frage: Lernt ihr die ganze Immunbiologie Thematik? Sie taucht im Themenbereich nicht so recht auf, dafr gibts aber im Selbsttest ein paar Fragen dazu. Das verunsichert mich etwas. Was meint ihr?

----------


## hyporum

hallo  :Smilie: 

ich (DN 1,2) habe fr berlin auch noch keine einladung bekommen - diese schlamper ;)
vielleicht dauert es eine weile bei den ganzen anfragen.

lg

----------


## chroll12

Mit ner 1,1 haste doch sogar Montag noch ne Chance, wenn auch ne kleine ^^ ;)

----------


## NikImWeb

Herzlichen Glckwunsch euch allen! Und viel Erfolg beim Lernen noch!!!!!!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## hyporum

hallo  :Smilie: 

ich habe auch noch keien einladung aus berlin bekommen (DN 1,2) - ich hoffe mal, die lassen sich nur zeit bei den ganzen anfragen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kai_Kai

@banani

Jaaa...ich hoffs echt. Mein Durchschnitt ist 1,6. Keine Ahnung ob das reicht. Ich war mir ziemlich sicher, da ja Magdeburg und Hamburg meistens auch bis 1,9 eingeladen haben, aber eigentlich heit das ja nichts...

----------


## mthomson

> hallo 
> 
> ich habe auch noch keien einladung aus berlin bekommen (DN 1,2) - ich hoffe mal, die lassen sich nur zeit bei den ganzen anfragen


Ja, es wre wirklich komisch, wenn Leute mit 1,4 eingeladen werden aber nicht mit 1,1 und 1,2 - es sei denn wir haben alle blde Fehler bei hochschulstart gemacht und unsere Bewerbungen sind ungltig  :bhh:  Ich glaube nicht, dass jetzt schon grund zum Nervswerden besteht. Vielleicht in ein paar Studen...

----------


## bjomu

Das kann doch nicht sein, dass ich bisher der einzige Berliner mit einer Einladung bin.
Die Teilnehmernummer verrt brigens glaube ich leider gar nichts.
Die ersten 2 Ziffern sind die Nummer des Eingangs den man nehmen muss (steht zumindest im Schreiben so erklrt) und die anderen beiden sind glaube ich die Sitzplatznummer

----------


## hyporum

@ phil_will_es:

ich lerne das nicht  :Smilie:  ich hatte es auch nicht im bio-LK, und wenn es nicht auf dem zettel steht, dann denke ich, ist es unwichtig fr den ham nat...man muss generell ein lernpensum fr sich finden, was angebracht ist

----------


## mthomson

Ich hab jetzt die Einladung aus Berlin! Dann heit es jetzt also noch genug Lernen in den nchsten Tagen, damit es auch klappt... ich verstehe von Chemie hchstens die Hlfte.

----------


## Kai_Kai

Habe gerade meine Einladung erhalten!!!  :Smilie:

----------


## Pentium

Gibt's den Hamnat eigentlich auch frs Sommersemester?

----------


## bjomu

Herzlichen Glckwunsch Kai_Kai. Dann sehen wir uns ja beim Test. Bist du auch der Meinung, dass sich aus den Teilnehmernummern kein Rang ableiten lsst?

----------


## medilis2012

was bedeutet die Teilnehmernummer? Ich bin gerade etwas geschockt.. Hab 1,1 und Nummer 2400??  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Kai_Kai

@medilis2012
Ich glaube das folgt einem eigenen System. ich habe auch Nummer 2407 oder so...

----------


## hyporum

dito  :Big Grin:

----------


## Medizin13

> was bedeutet die Teilnehmernummer? Ich bin gerade etwas geschockt.. Hab 1,1 und Nummer 2400??


Meinst du, dass du mit der Einladung nun davon ausgehen kannst nicht mehr ber die Abibestenquote reinzukommen?

----------


## mthomson

> was bedeutet die Teilnehmernummer? Ich bin gerade etwas geschockt.. Hab 1,1 und Nummer 2400??


Les den PFD-Anhang, da wird das genauer erkrt. Die ersten beiden Ziffern sind die Tr, wo du reinmusst, sie haben nichts mit dem Rang zu tun (wird zumindest nicht gesagt oder impliziert). Die anderen beiden keine Ahnung, ich gehe aber davon aus dass sie der Sitzplatz o.. sind. Ich hab 1,1 und 3320, also mach dir mal keine Sorgen.

----------


## medilis2012

Abibestenquote hab ich eh ausgeschlossen an der Charit. Aber ich htte nicht gedacht, dass mindesten 400 Leute 1,1 oder besser haben... Ich hoffe die Nummer sagt doch nichts ber den Rangplatz aus..

----------


## phil_will_es

Hab jetzt auch meine Einladung fr Berlin mit 1,2...

Meine Nummer ist 3547. Ich bezweifel aber stark, dass man daraus eine Reihenfolge ablesen kann oder erkennt jemand eine Systematik?

andere Frage: Wei jemand wie viel Platz man auf dem Papier genau fr Rechenwege, Skizzen und Anstze hat? Man darf ja nicht mal ein leeren Zettel mitnehmen. Ich brauch aber meisten viel Platz  :Smilie: 
Wie siehts aus mit Linealen und farbigen Stifen? Auch verboten? 
LG Philipp

----------


## Pentium

> Meinst du, dass du mit der Einladung nun davon ausgehen kannst nicht mehr ber die Abibestenquote reinzukommen?


Ich dachte jetzt, dass man mit Erhalt der Einladung automatisch nicht mehr zur Abibestenquote gehrt.

----------


## Medizin13

> Ich dachte jetzt, dass man mit Erhalt der Einladung automatisch nicht mehr zur Abibestenquote gehrt.


Ich wei es nicht, aber offiziel steht die ja erst ab Montag fest..?

----------


## phil_will_es

> Ich dachte jetzt, dass man mit Erhalt der Einladung automatisch nicht mehr zur Abibestenquote gehrt.


Bin mir fast sicher, dass es ist wie du sagst. Nur wer ber die Abiturbestenquote keinen Platz mehr bekommt, nimmt berhaupt am AdH teil.

----------


## Bodyandsoul

Habe heute zum ersten mal eine email von einer universitt erhalten die positiv ist :P

Bin aufjedenfall mit 1,8 noch nach HH eingeladen worden
Kennt ihr irgendwelche (billigen) unterknfte dort, komm nmlich von franken bis da hoch gefahren

----------


## medizininteressiert

bis zu welchem Schnitt wurde dieses Jahr in Magdeburg eingeladen?

----------


## arzt_im_dienst

> bis zu welchem Schnitt wurde dieses Jahr in Magdeburg eingeladen?


bis 2.0

----------


## medizininteressiert

> bis 2.0


Wenn heute keine Einladung ber 2,0 rausging, dann war es das?

----------


## demieck13

kann ich noch mit einer einladung nach berlin rechnen? habe 1,0

----------


## arzt_im_dienst

> kann ich noch mit einer einladung nach berlin rechnen? habe 1,0


ernst gemeint? sicher kriegst du ne einladung oder du bist schon ber die bestenquote drin.

----------


## Lamia134

@ Medizin13: Ich hab einen Schnitt von 1,7 :Smilie:

----------


## arzt_im_dienst

> Wenn heute keine Einladung ber 2,0 rausging, dann war es das?


ja. es wurde nur bis 2.0 eingeladen. steht jetzt auch schon so auf der magdeburg-medizin-website

----------


## banani

folgende nachricht hab ich auf der seite der medizinischen fakultt magdeburg gefunden:

+ + + Aktuelle Meldung zum Auswahlverfahren Humanmedizin 2013 + + +

Durch die Stiftung fr Hochschulzulassung wurden  695 Bewerber/innen mit Ortsprferenz 1 nach der Abiturdurchschnittsnote vorausgewhlt.

Davon werden 25 Studienpltze direkt aufgrund der Abiturdurchschnittsnote (bis Abiturnote 1,3) vergeben.

 670 Einladungen an Bewerber mit einer Abiturnote bis 2,0 sind am 8.8.2013 verschickt worden.



Also soweit ich wei haben die Unis in Hamburg, Magdeburg und Berlin heute Info darber bekommen wer sich frs ADH an den Unis beworben hat.. und wenn man in der Abibestenquote schon zum Zug gekommen ist, der nimmt ja am ADH gar nicht mehr teil...

----------


## ErsinReal

Jemand der den Zahni Ham Nat und den Ham Man + Ham Mrt am Dienstag macht??

----------


## demieck13

ich hoffe nmlich sehr auf mannheim und die abibestenquote  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## medizininteressiert

> folgende nachricht hab ich auf der seite der medizinischen fakultt magdeburg gefunden:
> 
> + + + Aktuelle Meldung zum Auswahlverfahren Humanmedizin 2013 + + +
> 
> Durch die Stiftung fr Hochschulzulassung wurden  695 Bewerber/innen mit Ortsprferenz 1 nach der Abiturdurchschnittsnote vorausgewhlt.
> 
> Davon werden 25 Studienpltze direkt aufgrund der Abiturdurchschnittsnote (bis Abiturnote 1,3) vergeben.
> 
>  670 Einladungen an Bewerber mit einer Abiturnote bis 2,0 sind am 8.8.2013 verschickt worden.
> ...





> ja. es wurde nur bis 2.0 eingeladen. steht jetzt auch schon so auf der magdeburg-medizin-website


danke euch beiden. Schade drum.

----------


## Anti-MG

Glckwunsch an alle,die ne EInladung besodners fr HH bekommen haben.Ich drcke euch alle Daumen,dass ihr das am Diesntag rockt und ich euch dann  vl schon im Oktober in einer POl Gruppe betreuen darf..... :hmmm...:

----------


## Melina93

Wer ist noch in HH mit 1,9 dabei?  :Smilie:  Wo seid ihr alle?

----------


## janals

> Wer ist noch in HH mit 1,9 dabei?  Wo seid ihr alle?


HIIIIIIER! Mit 1,8 ich freu mich riiiiiiiesig!
Bin am Dienstag im Hauptgebude, Hrsaal A

----------


## Melina93

Was hast du fr ne ID?

----------


## Liz94

Ich habe 2,1 und mir die letzten Wochen beim Lernen wirklich den A. aufgerissen. Es zeigt einfach mal wieder, dass hochschulstart.de einer Lotterie gleicht. 
Ich freue mich fr alle die eingeladen sind und sich nun den Test stellen knnen, aber das Testergebnis zhlt letzten Endes auch nur 50% in der Rangplatzbewertung. 

Ich will hiermit noch einmal alle daran erinnern, dass es auch die Mglichkeit gibt in Wien/Innsbruck/Graz den 
Med-AT-H mit zuschreiben. Dort bestimmt die erbrachte Testleistung zu 100% den Rangplatz. 
Im nchsten Wintersemester werden einem auch Praktika angerechnet und es werden soziale Kompetenzen geprft. Dabei wird_ kein einziges Mal_ nach der Abinote gefragt.

Jedenfalls habe ich mich dem Test in Wien mit 2048 anderen Leuten aus der EU-Quote gestellt und einen von 132 Studienpltzen bekommen. Es ist ein unheimlich gutes Gefhl zu wissen, dass man _alleinig_ durch seine Testleistung zugelassen wurde. Nicht nur man selbst. Alle Studenten waren die besten in den jeweiligen Tests. Es herrscht somit eine komplett andere Stimmung. Ich bin so froh _nie wieder_ auf meine Abinote reduziert zu werden.

Ich kann euch nur anspornen es in sterreich zu probieren. Alle 3 Stdte sind wunderschn. Wenn es dann doch nix wird mit der Zulassung hattet ihr auf jeden Fall einen schnen Kurzurlaub.

GAAAAAAAAAAAANZ viel Glck euch allen beim HAM-Nat

Ich bin raus Dtl. Wien ich kommeeeeeee =)

----------


## Lamia134

Ja, ich bin nchsten Dienstag dabei :Smilie:

----------


## davo

> Ich habe 2,1 und mir die letzten Wochen beim Lernen wirklich den A. aufgerissen. Es zeigt einfach mal wieder, dass hochschulstart.de einer Lotterie gleicht. 
> Ich freue mich fr alle die eingeladen sind und sich nun den Test stellen knnen, aber das Testergebnis zhlt letzten Endes auch nur 50% in der Rangplatzbewertung. 
> 
> Ich will hiermit noch einmal alle daran erinnern, dass es auch die Mglichkeit gibt in Wien/Innsbruck/Graz den 
> Med-AT-H mit zuschreiben. Dort bestimmt die erbrachte Testleistung zu 100% den Rangplatz. 
> Im nchsten Wintersemester werden einem auch Praktika angerechnet und es werden soziale Kompetenzen geprft. Dabei wird_ kein einziges Mal_ nach der Abinote gefragt.
> 
> Jedenfalls habe ich mich dem Test in Wien mit 2048 anderen Leuten aus der EU-Quote gestellt und einen von 132 Studienpltzen bekommen. Es ist ein unheimlich gutes Gefhl zu wissen, dass man _alleinig_ durch seine Testleistung zugelassen wurde. Nicht nur man selbst. Alle Studenten waren die besten in den jeweiligen Tests. Es herrscht somit eine komplett andere Stimmung. Ich bin so froh _nie wieder_ auf meine Abinote reduziert zu werden.


Also erst mal gratuliere zu deinem Platz in Wien! Sich in sterreich in der EU-Quote durchzusetzen ist sicher nicht leicht, und eine sehr gute Leistung. Aber Lotterie ist die SfH dennoch keine, denn die die eingeladen wurden haben halt bessere Noten als 2,1... die werden sich auch sagen dass es ein gutes Gefhl ist allein aufgrund ihrer Abinote zum Test eingeladen worden zu sein  :Stick Out Tongue:  Wien ist auf jeden Fall eine tolle Stadt und das modellstudiengangartige Studium wird dir sicher gefallen dort.

----------


## *milkakuh*

Ich hab mir jetzt auch ein Zugticket gekauft, mach mir aber keine Hoffnungen, da ich berhaupt nicht vorbereitet bin. Ich will es aber zumindest nicht unversucht lassen....drcke allen hier die Daumen!

----------


## VdV

> Was hast du fr ne ID?


Ist die ID denn berhaupt wichtig?
Oder versucht ihr das gerade herauszufinden?  :Big Grin: 

Einige Seiten vorher wurde ja geschrieben (ber Berlin glaube ich), dass es iwas mit den Tren und Sitzpltzen zu tun hat..

----------


## BIWAngi

Huhu,

ich bin auch dabei in HH.  :Smilie: 

Fahre morgen mit dem Zug (ICE) von Karlsruhe, ber Mannheim, Frankfurt, Kassel, Gttingen, Hannover nach Hamburg und habe noch einen Platz auf meinem Ticket frei. Wer hat eine Bahncard 25 und mchte mit? Preis ist verhandelbar.

Liebe Gre,
Angi

----------


## joe1988

Hi,

Wurde in Hamburg nur bis 1,9 eingeladen??

Thx

----------


## Mariruh

Ich habe gehrt, es wurden schon Ablehnungen zum Ham Nat verschickt. Sind jetzt alle Einladungen raus?

----------


## Liz94

Hey, wer mchte ein Hotelzimmer in Magdeburg unmittelbar in der Nhe der med. Fakultt haben? 
4-Sterne mit Frhstcksbuffet und Sauna fr unschlagbare 50!!!! 
Bitte ganz schnell melden bei lisa.kalk@gmx.de

----------


## Melina93

> Ist die ID denn berhaupt wichtig?
> Oder versucht ihr das gerade herauszufinden? 
> 
> Einige Seiten vorher wurde ja geschrieben (ber Berlin glaube ich), dass es iwas mit den Tren und Sitzpltzen zu tun hat..


Die hat was mit dem Rang zu tun und daran kann man ablesen wieviele Leute ungefhr welche DN haben  :Big Grin:

----------


## chroll12

Bis zu welcher Note wurde denn fr ZM in Berlin eingeladen. Hier irgendjemand dabei? Fr ZM werden ja nur 150 eingeladen.

----------


## VdV

> Die hat was mit dem Rang zu tun und daran kann man ablesen wieviele Leute ungefhr welche DN haben


Ach echt?
Mit den Zahlen knnte man wirklich so Einiges anfangen  :Smilie:

----------


## chroll12

Ich glaube mit den Zahlen aus Berlin (2 fr die Trnummer) und 2 andere (vermutlich Sitzplatz) lsst sich nicht viel machen, auer vielleicht rechnen ben ;)

----------


## DonQ1

Wei jemand, was die, die mit 1,8 und besser in MD eingeladen wurden, fr Rnge haben? Ich wrde mir ganz gerne mal einen berblick machen. 
Ich wei bisher nur, dass 1,9 etwa bei 550 ist und man bis 1,3 Direktzulassungen bekommen hat.

----------


## Pentium

Sagt mal, was denkt ihr, wie gut muss man bei dem Hamnat in Berlin sein, um mit nem DN von 1,1 (aber schlechtes 1,1) in Berlin noch reinzukommen?

----------


## janals

> Was hast du fr ne ID?


Meine ID ist 6907. Habe eine "schlechte" 1,8 und denke die meisten 1,8er werden vor mir auf den Rngen sein.
Aber beim Endergebnis werden alle 1,8er ja gleich gewertet - nmlich als 44 Punkte, richtig?  :Smilie: 
Welche ID hast du (DN 1,9 gell?) ?

Wir rocken die Bude am Dienstag !!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bodyandsoul

> Meine ID ist 6907. Habe eine "schlechte" 1,8 und denke die meisten 1,8er werden vor mir auf den Rngen sein.
> Aber beim Endergebnis werden alle 1,8er ja gleich gewertet - nmlich als 44 Punkte, richtig? 
> Welche ID hast du (DN 1,9 gell?) ?
> 
> Wir rocken die Bude am Dienstag !!!


Also ich bin schonmal hinter dir mit 1,8 in HH. ID: 6978  :Big Grin:

----------


## janals

> Also ich bin schonmal hinter dir mit 1,8 in HH. ID: 6978


Huch  :Big Grin:  Okay, aber wie gesagt: Wir starten ja dann auf einer Hhe ;)

----------


## VdV

> Meine ID ist 6907. Habe eine "schlechte" 1,8 und denke die meisten 1,8er werden vor mir auf den Rngen sein.
> Aber beim Endergebnis werden alle 1,8er ja gleich gewertet - nmlich als 44 Punkte, richtig? 
> Welche ID hast du (DN 1,9 gell?) ?
> 
> Wir rocken die Bude am Dienstag !!!





> Also ich bin schonmal hinter dir mit 1,8 in HH. ID: 6978


Stehe mit meiner 1,8 zwischen euch beiden, aber nher an "janals"  :Big Grin: 

Ja, alle 1,8er kriegen 44 Punkte  :Smilie:

----------


## Adri94

> Stehe mit meiner 1,8 zwischen euch beiden, aber nher an "janals" 
> 
> Ja, alle 1,8er kriegen 44 Punkte




Also ich hab auch 1,8 aber ne knappe 1,7 und hab 7007  :Big Grin:

----------


## Melina93

> Meine ID ist 6907. Habe eine "schlechte" 1,8 und denke die meisten 1,8er werden vor mir auf den Rngen sein.
> Aber beim Endergebnis werden alle 1,8er ja gleich gewertet - nmlich als 44 Punkte, richtig? 
> Welche ID hast du (DN 1,9 gell?) ?
> 
> Wir rocken die Bude am Dienstag !!!


Dann war es fr uns 1,9er diesmal ziemlich knapp  :Big Grin:  Habe 7237  :Big Grin:  Und dass, obwohl ich keine schlechte 1,9 hab...Ja, klar wird gleich gewertet. Ich drck euch allen die Daumen!  :Smilie:

----------


## janals

> Also ich hab auch 1,8 aber ne knappe 1,7 und hab 7007


H  :Big Grin:  Mein Hirn ist Matsch, ich raff gar nichts mehr. Zu viele Zahlen im Kopf vom ganzen Lernen.

Zufllig jemand im Hauptgebude der Uni HH am Dienstag?

----------


## VdV

> Also ich hab auch 1,8 aber ne knappe 1,7 und hab 7007


Komisch  :Big Grin: 

Stehen die Zahlen vllt. doch nicht fr das, wofr wir sie halten..?

----------


## Zetsuna

Bin grad bisschen verzweifelt...
Mein Opa ist gestorben und die Beerdigung ist genau dann, wenn der Hamnat ist...
Meine Eltern meinen, ich soll zum Test gehen, aber irgendwie kommt mir das so falsch vor  :grrrr....: 
obwohl ich natrlich wei, dass der Test ne einmalige Chance ist...

----------


## Liz94

was wrde dein Opa wollen Zetsuna? Um den soll es doch an diesem Tag gehen. 
Hau rein am Dienstag!

----------


## janals

> Komisch 
> 
> Stehen die Zahlen vllt. doch nicht fr das, wofr wir sie halten..?


Doch doch das mit der ID stimmt alles, was mich wundert ist eher 1,8 und 1,7 in einem Satz - und dann noch das mit dem "knapp"  :Big Grin: 

@Zetsuna: Das mit deinem Opa tut mir sehr leid. Es ist wirklich eine verzwickte Situation. 
Am Besten du schlfst noch mal eine Nacht drber und fragst dich, was er dir in diesem Moment geraten htte. Kopf hoch.

----------


## Lamia134

Ist hier noch irgendwer fr ZM in Hamburg eingeladen worden?

----------


## Pentium

Mein Beileid! Das ist wirklich eine verzwickte Situation. Was htte denn dein Opa gewollt? Auch wenn ich ihn nicht kenne, htte er doch bestimmt gesagt, dass du den Hamnat machen und besonders gut abschneiden solltest, oder?

----------


## Gesocks

Keine Ahnung ob's hilft: Ich hatte einen hnlichen Fall und hab' den HAM Nat gewhlt.

Emotional war ich nicht weit genug aus der Bahn geworfen, damit der Test nicht gelungen wre und mich htte es einfach sauer gemacht, die Chance auszusetzen; womit das Ritual den Zweck mal volle Kanne verfehlt htte. Ein angemessener Abschied setzt keine Beerdigung voraus.

----------


## davo

> Bin grad bisschen verzweifelt...
> Mein Opa ist gestorben und die Beerdigung ist genau dann, wenn der Hamnat ist...
> Meine Eltern meinen, ich soll zum Test gehen, aber irgendwie kommt mir das so falsch vor 
> obwohl ich natrlich wei, dass der Test ne einmalige Chance ist...


Ich denke dass dein Grovater sich gewnscht htte dass du das fr deine Zukunft Beste machst. Auch ich denke dass ein wrdevoller Abschied nicht unbedingt die Teilnahme an der Beerdigung voraussetzt. Du kannst ja wenn der Test ist mit ein paar Verwandten zum Grab gehen, dort Blumen niederlegen und dich noch einmal persnlich von ihm verabschieden. Das gilt natrlich nur dann wenn du weit dass du emotional den Test durchstehst, denn wenn du dann ein emotionales Wrack bist wird der Test nicht gut gehn. Aber da man den HAM-Nat beliebig oft wiederholen kann wre selbst das verkraftbar. In Zeiten in denen es tendenziell immer schwerer wird einen Studienplatz zu bekommen wrde ich definitiv hingehen - vor allem da du ja anscheinend auch schon viele Semester auf diese Chance gewartet hast.

----------


## banani

da wrde ich hnlich wie davo urteilen.. denke dein opa htte sicher gewollt, dass du am test teilnimmst. ;)

mal ne andere frage: was genau lernt ihr alles bei immunbiologie? steht ja eigentlich nicht im themenkatalog mit drin bzw. da stehen nur viren drin.. :P

----------


## Melina93

> H  Mein Hirn ist Matsch, ich raff gar nichts mehr. Zu viele Zahlen im Kopf vom ganzen Lernen.
> 
> Zufllig jemand im Hauptgebude der Uni HH am Dienstag?


Bei den mit der gleichen DN wird die Reihenfolge gelost.

----------


## Adri94

> Doch doch das mit der ID stimmt alles, was mich wundert ist eher 1,8 und 1,7 in einem Satz - und dann noch das mit dem "knapp" 
> 
> @Zetsuna: Das mit deinem Opa tut mir sehr leid. Es ist wirklich eine verzwickte Situation. 
> Am Besten du schlfst noch mal eine Nacht drber und fragst dich, was er dir in diesem Moment geraten htte. Kopf hoch.


Ich meine damit das ich 2 Punkte an der 1,7 vorbeigeschlittert bin und ihr meintet ihr habt ne schlechte 1,8. :P

Mein Beileid Zetsuna! Lass es dir richtig durch den Kopf gehen und entscheide danach womit du dich besser fhlst!

----------


## Melina93

13) In einem Becherglas wird eine Mischung aus 5g CaCO3 (M(CaCO3) = 100 g/mol) und
200ml einer 1M Salzsure hergestellt. Anschlieend wird die Lsung auf ein Volumen
von 1 l gebracht.
Wie gro ist die Ca2+-Konzentration in dieser Lsung (Angaben in mol/l):

0,005 ist das Ergebnis- wie kommt man darauf. Hat jemand ne Idee?  :Smilie:  Ich komme nur auf 0,05 -.-

----------


## Rhaki

Hier! Dito ;)

Kennt jmd ne billige Unterkuft fr Samstag bis Dienstag in der Nhe vom Melle-Park?

----------


## sun.flower

> Ich habe 2,1 und mir die letzten Wochen beim Lernen wirklich den A. aufgerissen. Es zeigt einfach mal wieder, dass hochschulstart.de einer Lotterie gleicht. 
> Ich freue mich fr alle die eingeladen sind und sich nun den Test stellen knnen, aber das Testergebnis zhlt letzten Endes auch nur 50% in der Rangplatzbewertung. 
> 
> Ich will hiermit noch einmal alle daran erinnern, dass es auch die Mglichkeit gibt in Wien/Innsbruck/Graz den 
> Med-AT-H mit zuschreiben. Dort bestimmt die erbrachte Testleistung zu 100% den Rangplatz. 
> Im nchsten Wintersemester werden einem auch Praktika angerechnet und es werden soziale Kompetenzen geprft. Dabei wird_ kein einziges Mal_ nach der Abinote gefragt.
> 
> Jedenfalls habe ich mich dem Test in Wien mit 2048 anderen Leuten aus der EU-Quote gestellt und einen von 132 Studienpltzen bekommen. Es ist ein unheimlich gutes Gefhl zu wissen, dass man _alleinig_ durch seine Testleistung zugelassen wurde. Nicht nur man selbst. Alle Studenten waren die besten in den jeweiligen Tests. Es herrscht somit eine komplett andere Stimmung. Ich bin so froh _nie wieder_ auf meine Abinote reduziert zu werden.
> 
> ...



Ich freue mich fr dich, Gratulation!!!!  :Grinnnss!:  Kann dich gut verstehen, wie du dich fhlst - finde das System in D mehr als bescheuert. Der HamNat ist imo noch das sinnvollste Auswahlkriterium, das es gibt - nach dem 2,9-Ausreier in MD letztes Jahr aber wohl wieder mal nur fr die <2,0 erreichbar. Toll, dass du bewiesen hast, wie es funktionieren kann!!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## VdV

> 13) In einem Becherglas wird eine Mischung aus 5g CaCO3 (M(CaCO3) = 100 g/mol) und
> 200ml einer 1M Salzsure hergestellt. Anschlieend wird die Lsung auf ein Volumen
> von 1 l gebracht.
> Wie gro ist die Ca2+-Konzentration in dieser Lsung (Angaben in mol/l):
> 
> 0,005 ist das Ergebnis- wie kommt man darauf. Hat jemand ne Idee?  Ich komme nur auf 0,05 -.-


Bruchte da auch Hilfe :/

Allgemein sind diese Rechenaufgaben nicht unbedingt meine Strke.. mal krieg ichs hin, mal nicht..

----------


## banani

> 13) In einem Becherglas wird eine Mischung aus 5g CaCO3 (M(CaCO3) = 100 g/mol) und
> 200ml einer 1M Salzsure hergestellt. Anschlieend wird die Lsung auf ein Volumen
> von 1 l gebracht.
> Wie gro ist die Ca2+-Konzentration in dieser Lsung (Angaben in mol/l):
> 
> 0,005 ist das Ergebnis- wie kommt man darauf. Hat jemand ne Idee?  Ich komme nur auf 0,05 -.-




Also ich hab grade einfach mal die HCl sache ignoriert und von den Angaben die ich fr CaCO3 habe die Stoffmenge ausgerechnet.. da hab ich dann genau wie du 0,05 mol raus.. hast du das auch so gerechnet? Wenn ja wei ich auf jeden Fall schonmal, was falsch ist.. wir haben nmlich die Stoffmenge von CaCO3 ausgerechnet und nicht die der Ca2+ Ionen.. so eine hnliche Aufgabe gabs im 2. Selbsttest.. da musste man dann aber einfach das 3-fache der Stoffmenge nehmen .. wie genau man hier vorgehen soll wei ich nicht, aber ich werd mal ein wenig rumprobieren ;)

----------


## banani

Mein 2. Versuch: Ich hab aus den Angaben zu HCl ausgerechnet wie viel gramm in den 200 ml drin sind auerdem wusste ich ja wie viel gramm CaCO3 ich habe.. auerdem wei ich beide molaren massen.. jeweils addiert und die stoffmenge errechnet, daraus dann mit c=n/v die konzentration.. 0,047 mol/l wre ja gerundet auch 0,05 :/

----------


## Gesocks

Nur am Rande: Dass Salzsure hier erwhnt wird ist an sich nicht ganz unwichtig, denn Calciumcarbonat ist sehr schlecht lslich in Wasser. Dank der Salzsure reagiert das wenige gebildete Carbonat aber protonenabhngig zu Kohlendioxid (entweicht) und Wasser; das Gleichgewicht liegt im offenen, sauren System daher vollstndig auf Seiten der Calciumionen:

CaCO3 <--> Ca2+ + CO3^2-
CO3^2- + 2 H3O+ <--> H2CO3 + 2 H2O --> CO2 + 3 H2O

CaCO3 + 2 H3O+ --> Ca2+ + CO2 + 3 H2O

Aus der Reaktionsgleichung folgt natrlich auch, dass die Stoffmenge gelster Calciumionen quimolar zum gelsten Calciumcarbonat ist (Verdreifachung wre z.B. bei Lsung von Natriumphosphat und Frage nach Natriumkonzentration der Fall). Insofern:

5 g / (100 g / mol) / l = 0,05 mol / l.

Ich seh' keinen Grund, warum da 0,005 mol / l richtig sein sollten.

Stammt die Frage aus einem der Selbsttests?

----------


## LisaBer92

Ich komm irgendwie auch nicht weiter mit der Aufgabe..aber 0,05 ist ja, wie schon erwhnt, die Stoffmenge und um die Konzentration auszurechnen, brauchen wir das Volumen, in dem sich die Stoffmenge befindet. Deshalb denke ich, dass die Angabe, dass HCl ein Volumen von 200 ml hat und eine Konzentration von 1 mol/l schon wichtig ist, um irgendwie auf die Konzentration von Ca zu kommen. Jemand irgendwelche Ideen?

----------


## Melina93

Ich hatte auch 0,05 mol/l raus. Aber in der Lsung steht 0,005 mol. Aber gut, so lange wir alle den gleichen Rechenweg haben  :Smilie: 
Die Frage ist aus einer Altklausur.

----------


## maralm

> Ist hier noch irgendwer fr ZM in Hamburg eingeladen worden?


Jaa ich  :Smilie:  
Wie viele wurden denn in Hamburg genau eingeladen? Und wie viele werden genommen?  :Smilie:

----------


## Melina93

> Also ich hab grade einfach mal die HCl sache ignoriert und von den Angaben die ich fr CaCO3 habe die Stoffmenge ausgerechnet.. da hab ich dann genau wie du 0,05 mol raus.. hast du das auch so gerechnet? Wenn ja wei ich auf jeden Fall schonmal, was falsch ist.. wir haben nmlich die Stoffmenge von CaCO3 ausgerechnet und nicht die der Ca2+ Ionen.. so eine hnliche Aufgabe gabs im 2. Selbsttest.. da musste man dann aber einfach das 3-fache der Stoffmenge nehmen .. wie genau man hier vorgehen soll wei ich nicht, aber ich werd mal ein wenig rumprobieren ;)



Ich habe zuerst mithilfe von m=M*n die Stoffmenge n berechnet und dann mithilfe von dieser Stoffmenge und des Volumens (=1L) die Konzentration  -> und da bekomme ich immer 0,05 mol/l raus.

----------


## Gesocks

0,05 mol / l sind richtig, da ist in der Altklausur was um Faktor zehn schief gelaufen.

----------


## Melina93

Ok, danke Gesocks  :Smilie:

----------


## Lamia134

@maralm: ich glaube es wurden so ca. 220 Personen eingeladen und es gibt ungefhr 35 Pltze zu vergeben.

----------


## medizin93

Hey,  :Smilie:  
wrde jemand eine vorsichtige Prognose abgeben, auf welche Punktzahl die auswahlgrenze in MD steigen wird?
so um 80 Pkt. bestimmt oder?

und ich komme bei einer frage im Selbsttest nicht weiter: Ein Gas nimmt bei 20C ein Volumen von 3 l ein. Auf welche Temperatur muss das Gas bei gleichem Druck erwrmt werden, damit es das dreifache Volumen einnimmt?
 antwort: 879 Kelvin
gibt es eine Formel die mir nicht einfllt oder die ich nicht kenne? danke 

MfG

----------


## Schubbe

pV=N k T

----------


## Gesocks

p * V = n * R * T bzw. da isobar V ~ T

EDIT:
 :Frown:

----------


## banani

@ medizin 93

bis zu welchen grenzwert es hochgeht ist, finde ich, total schwer zu sagen :/

du kannst die aufgabe auch mit der formel V1/T1 = V2/T2 rechnen ;)

----------


## davo

> Hey,  
> wrde jemand eine vorsichtige Prognose abgeben, auf welche Punktzahl die auswahlgrenze in MD steigen wird?
> so um 80 Pkt. bestimmt oder?
> 
> und ich komme bei einer frage im Selbsttest nicht weiter: Ein Gas nimmt bei 20C ein Volumen von 3 l ein. Auf welche Temperatur muss das Gas bei gleichem Druck erwrmt werden, damit es das dreifache Volumen einnimmt?
>  antwort: 879 Kelvin
> gibt es eine Formel die mir nicht einfllt oder die ich nicht kenne? danke 
> 
> MfG


Ganz einfach. K = 273,15+C, deshalb ist 20 C gleich 293,15 K. Und 293,15 *3 = 879.45.

----------


## Gesocks

Deibel, das is' jetzt aber 'ne ganz widerliche Formel...

----------


## Schubbe

Tjoar, schn wre es wenn man nur diesen Test machen msste...

Dreisatz so weit das Auge reicht  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Schluffi

Hallo  :Smilie: 
Ich bin auch beim ham nat in magdeburg dabei, liege mit abi 1,6 (schlechte) auf rang 194
Jemand hatte glaube ich zur Orientierung nachgefragt ;)
Ich drcke uns allen die Daumen, dass wir unter den Leuten sind, die zugelassen werden  :Smilie:

----------


## Gesocks

Achso ne; ich meinte die neuartige Algebra im Vorpost.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Schubbe

Die ist vollkommend in Ordnung, wenn auch hsslich aufgeschrieben:

pV=NkT => N,k,p= const => V_1/T_1 = V_2/T_2 => V_1/V_2 = T_1/T_2 => 1/3 = T_1/T_2 => T_1 = 1/3 T_2 => 3fache Temperatur ;)

Zugegeben, man kann sich Schritte sparen und genau das hat er gemacht  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gesocks

Nene; ich bin doch ein taktvoller Mensch, und zitiere sowas dann ungern  :Grinnnss!:  :



> [...] K = 273,15+C, deshalb ist 20 C gleich 293,15 K. Und 293,15 *3 = 879.45.

----------


## banani

Ein Quader der Gre 0,5m * 0,2 m * 0,1 m wiegt 200 N. Er kann auf jeder seiner Seitenflchen stehen. Was ist der niedrigste Druck, den er auf den Untergrund ausben kann?

an dieser frage hng ich irgendwie immer noch fest..
mein ansatz: P= F / A 
niedrigster druck heit ich muss von der kleinsten  flche ausgehen die betrgt 0,2m*0,1m = 0,02 m^2
in die formel eingesetzt: P=200/0,02=10000  (richtige lsung ist 2000)

achja die aufgabe stammt aus dem ersten selbsttest ;) was meint ihr?

----------


## FranzN

> Ein Quader der Gre 0,5m * 0,2 m * 0,1 m wiegt 200 N. Er kann auf jeder seiner Seitenflchen stehen. Was ist der niedrigste Druck, den er auf den Untergrund ausben kann?
> 
> an dieser frage hng ich irgendwie immer noch fest..
> mein ansatz: P= F / A 
> niedrigster druck heit ich muss von der kleinsten  flche ausgehen die betrgt 0,2m*0,1m = 0,02 m^2
> in die formel eingesetzt: P=200/0,02=10000  (richtige lsung ist 2000)
> 
> achja die aufgabe stammt aus dem ersten selbsttest ;) was meint ihr?



Wenn du den niedrigsten Druck haben willst, musst du doch von der grten Flche ausgehen, da der Druck ja dann praktisch mehr Flche hat um sich zu verteilen und dann kleiner ist, oder?

----------


## Melina93

> Ein Quader der Gre 0,5m * 0,2 m * 0,1 m wiegt 200 N. Er kann auf jeder seiner Seitenflchen stehen. Was ist der niedrigste Druck, den er auf den Untergrund ausben kann?
> 
> an dieser frage hng ich irgendwie immer noch fest..
> mein ansatz: P= F / A 
> niedrigster druck heit ich muss von der kleinsten  flche ausgehen die betrgt 0,2m*0,1m = 0,02 m^2
> in die formel eingesetzt: P=200/0,02=10000  (richtige lsung ist 2000)
> 
> achja die aufgabe stammt aus dem ersten selbsttest ;) was meint ihr?



Die Formel fr den Druck ist ja p= F/A -> der Druck wird also klein, wenn der Nenner, also die Flche gro wird. Ich hab dann einfach 0,5*0,2 genommen. Dann hast du insgesamt 200/0,01 und das ist 2000.

----------


## Schubbe

h, die Flche steht im Nenner ... Ich will den Test auch schreiben  :Big Grin:

----------


## medijulia93

> Ein Quader der Gre 0,5m * 0,2 m * 0,1 m wiegt 200 N. Er kann auf jeder seiner Seitenflchen stehen. Was ist der niedrigste Druck, den er auf den Untergrund ausben kann?
> 
> an dieser frage hng ich irgendwie immer noch fest..
> mein ansatz: P= F / A 
> niedrigster druck heit ich muss von der kleinsten  flche ausgehen die betrgt 0,2m*0,1m = 0,02 m^2
> in die formel eingesetzt: P=200/0,02=10000  (richtige lsung ist 2000)
> 
> achja die aufgabe stammt aus dem ersten selbsttest ;) was meint ihr?


Richtige Formel, kleiner Denkfehler ;)

P muss mglichst klein sein, also der Nenner (A) mglichst gro. 
Auerdem verteilt sich der Druck ja so auch auf eine grere Flche und ist entsprechend klein. 
Daher mglichst groe Flche: 
0,5*0,2=0,1
200/0,1= 2000

Hoffe hilft dir weiter  :Smilie:

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Wird bestimmt witzig am Dienstag....

----------


## Zetsuna

Ich wrd sagen, weil der auf jeder Seitenflche stehen kann, erstmal diese Flchen berechnen.
1) 0,5m * 0,2m = 0,1m
2) 0,5m * 0,1m = 0,05m
3) 0,1m * 0,2m = 0,02m

Wenn du dann die Formel P = F/A anwendest, dann sieht man dass bei der A=0,1m der Druck am niedrigsten ist, nmlich 2000 Pascal. Ich hoffe, das war verstndlich  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## banani

Danke euch beiden, habs nun verstanden  :Smilie:

----------


## med-trumerin

Huhu  :Grinnnss!:  versuche dieses Jahr mein Glck in Magdeburg und hoffe so sehr, dass es klappt!!Hab die Bewerber- ID 100 (Glckszahl  :Big Grin: ) mit einem 1,6 Abi ..wusste gar nicht, dass es gleichzeitig die Reihenfolge ist. Drcke allen die Daumen, lernt noch fleiig ;)

----------


## DonQ1

Ich habe beim lernen eine Frage gefunden die ich nicht lsen kann. Wre super wenn mir einer helfen knnte. 


Aus einer 10 ml Spritze kann man 5 ml Wasser in 5 s durch eine Kanle mit der Lnge 3 cm und einem Innenradius von 0,2 mm drcken.

 Mit welcher mittleren Geschwindigkeit kommt das Wasser ungefhr aus der Kanle?

Die richtige Antwort ist 8 m/s.

----------


## Schubbe

> Wird bestimmt witzig am Dienstag....


Untertrieben! ;)

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Als Zuschauer wirds bestimmt interessant  :hmmm...:

----------


## *milkakuh*

> Als Zuschauer wirds bestimmt interessant


In welchem Saal bist du, Coxy?  :hmmm...:

----------


## Herzchirurg_90

Wisst Ihr zufllig schon bis zur welcher Note man in Berlin und Magdeburg zum Test eingeladen wurde?

----------


## *milkakuh*

> Wisst Ihr zufllig schon bis zur welcher Note man in Berlin und Magdeburg zum Test eingeladen wurde?


In Magdeburg wohl bis 2,0. Berlin wei ich nicht.

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> In welchem Saal bist du, Coxy?


Nene so leicht gebe ich mich nicht zu erkennen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## *milkakuh*

> Nene so leicht gebe ich mich nicht zu erkennen


Schade - Wie erkenne ich dich denn dann, wenn du im gleichen Raum bist? :-P

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Zieh am besten entsprechend deines Namens ein lila Kuhkostm an, dann erkenne ich dich....

----------


## babyhaar

Hallo,
Ich habe zwei Fragen zu Physik:

1.) Zwei sinusfrmige Schwingungen gleicher Frequenz f 1 = f 2 = 10 Hz haben eine Phasendifferenz (Phasenverschiebung) φ=Pi/2. Um welche Zeit Δt sind sie gegeneinander verschoben?

Kann mir bitte einer erklren, wie man hier vorgehen muss?

2.)An einer 5 V Gleichstromquelle wird eine grne LED mit Spannungsabfall von 2 V und Stromaufnahme 20 mA betrieben. Wie muss der Vorwiderstand dimensioniert werden?

Welche Formel braucht man, um das zu berechnen und was hat es mit dem Spannungsabfall auf sich (Wo muss man den bercksichtigen)?

----------


## *milkakuh*

> Zieh am besten entsprechend deines Namens ein lila Kuhkostm an, dann erkenne ich dich....


 :Grinnnss!:  hm lass mich kurz berlegen.....NEIN!

----------


## Herzchirurg_90

> In Magdeburg wohl bis 2,0. Berlin wei ich nicht.


Ach so, das mit Magdeburg htte man sich doch denken knnen aufgrund der derzeitigen Bedingungen (Doppelabitur in NRW)
Ehrlich gesagt bin ich echt froh, dass ich noch in der Ausbildung bin  :Big Grin:  
2014 wird die Lage aber bestimmt auch nicht besser.

----------


## Schubbe

> hm lass mich kurz berlegen.....NEIN!


Lustig wre es. Wenn doch sag mir bitte in welcher Stadt du den Test ablegst, ich komm und schau mir das Spektakel dann an  :Big Grin:

----------


## pippapo

Ein Amateurphotograph steht vor einem groen, senkrechten Garderobenspiegel und will sein Spiegelbild photographieren. Dazu stellt er sich selbst in 1,5 m Abstand vor dem Spiegel auf und stellt die Kamera auf einem Stativ 0,5 m vor sich, also in 1 m Abstand vom Spiegel.
Auf welche Objektentfernung muss er den Apparat scharf einstellen?
Antwort whlen:
	a. 0,5 m Falsch 	
	b. 1,0 m Falsch 	
	c. 1,5 m Falsch 	
	d. 2,5 m Richtig 	
	e. 3,0 m Falsch 

Kann mir das vielleicht jemand erklren? Ich stehe da total auf dem Schlauch..

----------


## Schubbe

Welche Strecke legt das Licht insgesamt zurck?

----------


## Schluffi

Also, Entfernung von der Kamera zum Spiegel -> 1,0 m und Entfernung vom Spiegel zum Krper 2,5m
einfach beides addieren, da das Licht ja diese Entfernung zurcklegen muss. Ergebnis: 2,50m  :Smilie:

----------


## pippapo

ajajjaaaajaj! vielen Dank Schubbe ;)

----------


## Schluffi

sorry, meine 1,50 vom spiegel zum krper.....

----------


## med-trumerin

Weil viele danach gefragt haben..Eine Freundin von mir wurde noch mit 1,5 zum Hamnat in Berlin eingeladen  :Grinnnss!:  und dann noch eine frage .. Was habt ihr zum Stoffwechsel gelernt ? Meint ihr es reicht der grobe Ablauf der Atmung ? Oder muss man die ganzen chemischen Verbindungen bei der Glykolyse, Citratzyklus usw. knnen?  :Embarrassment:  das wre ja schrecklich !!^^

----------


## bugger

> Als Zuschauer wirds bestimmt interessant


Ich bin auch gespannt^^ Mal sehen wie es ist bei einer Klausur auf der Seite des Bsen zu stehen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Brotlangweilig ist das, die Erfahrung hab ich schon hinter mir....

----------


## bugger

Vielleicht kann ich ja zwischendurch mal selbst nen HamNat kreuzen^^

----------


## medizininteressiert

> Vielleicht kann ich ja zwischendurch mal selbst nen HamNat kreuzen^^


Am Ende bekommst noch einen Studienplatz  :hmmm...:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> hm lass mich kurz berlegen.....NEIN!


Das wr doch aber total cool!  :Big Grin:  Auch wenn ich zur Zeit leider nicht in Magdeburg bin.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Schubbe

> Ich bin auch gespannt^^ Mal sehen wie es ist bei einer Klausur auf der Seite des Bsen zu stehen


Ziemlich langweilig sogar. Aber du darfst immer mal wieder Texte an die Tafel schreiben, wenn eine Aufgabe unklar ist. 

Achja, und ganz wichtig die Personalien berprfen! Und aufpassen, dass niemand schummelt!

Aber ansonsten sitzt du 1.5h in einem Raum mit folgendem im Kopf: "what the fuck to do..."

----------


## babyhaar

Ich habe das zwar schon einmal gepostet, aber da ist es irgendwie untergegangen. Wre wirklich sehr nett, wenn mir einer helfen knnte  :Smilie: 

Ich habe zwei Fragen zu Physik:

1.) Zwei sinusfrmige Schwingungen gleicher Frequenz f 1 = f 2 = 10 Hz haben eine Phasendifferenz (Phasenverschiebung) φ=Pi/2. Um welche Zeit Δt sind sie gegeneinander verschoben?Kann mir bitte einer erklren, wie man hier vorgehen muss?2.)An einer 5 V Gleichstromquelle wird eine grne LED mit Spannungsabfall von 2 V und Stromaufnahme 20 mA betrieben. Wie muss der Vorwiderstand dimensioniert werden?Welche Formel braucht man, um das zu berechnen und was hat es mit dem Spannungsabfall auf sich (Wo muss man den bercksichtigen)?

----------


## DonQ1

Wei jemand wie man bei dieser Aufgabe rechnen muss?

Aus einer 10 ml Spritze kann man 5 ml Wasser in 5 s durch eine Kanle mit der Lnge 3 cm und einem Innenradius von 0,2 mm drcken.

 Mit welcher mittleren Geschwindigkeit kommt das Wasser ungefhr aus der Kanle?

 Die richtige Antwort ist 8 m/s.

----------


## pippapo

> Aber ansonsten sitzt du 1.5h in einem Raum mit folgendem im Kopf: "what the fuck to do..."


Genauso wie die Teilnehmenden ;)

----------


## Melina93

Lernt ihr etwas zu Indikatoren?

----------


## Gesocks

Schau mal ruhig an, welche Sorten es gibt, und wie die grundstzlich funktionieren. Ich erinnere mich an irgendeine ganz billige Frage (welche Voraussetzung soll ein gngiger pH-Indikator erfllen, oder sowas; Richtigantwort: schwache Sure/Base mit Farbumschlag).

Achja, herzlichen Glckwunsch allen Eingeladenen; viel Erfolg allen Teilnehmenden! Insbesondere natrlich den Hamburgern  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Schubbe

> Genauso wie die Teilnehmenden ;)


Wenn ich den Test schreiben wrde, wsste ich ziemlich genau, was ich tun msste ;)

----------


## medijulia93

> Wei jemand wie man bei dieser Aufgabe rechnen muss?
> 
> Aus einer 10 ml Spritze kann man 5 ml Wasser in 5 s durch eine Kanle mit der Lnge 3 cm und einem Innenradius von 0,2 mm drcken.
> 
>  Mit welcher mittleren Geschwindigkeit kommt das Wasser ungefhr aus der Kanle?
> 
>  Die richtige Antwort ist 8 m/s.



Habe mal rumgeknobelt und bin nach langem nachdenken auf eine Lsung gekommen  :Smilie: 

Also man muss sich berlegen wie lang die Kanle sein msste damit die 5ml (=5000mm^3) reinpassen:
(0,2mm)^2 * Pi * Lnge = 5000mm^3
Lnge = 39788 mm
Fr diese Strecke braucht die Flssigkeit 5s. 
39788mm/5s = 7957mm/s = 7,957m/s
Sind ja ca 8m/s

Hilft dir das weiter?  :Smilie:

----------


## Asnaebiss

Ich schreib im Audimax, wie is es denn da mit Garderobe? Oder kann man seinen Rucksack/Koffer mit an seinen Platz nehmen?

----------


## Melina93

Schreib auch im Audimax  :Big Grin: 
Letztes Jahr gab es zumindest im Hauptgebude ganz vorne im Hrsaal einen riesen Haufen, wo jeder sein Zeug mit darauf gelegt hat.

----------


## Asnaebiss

Stell ich mir toll vor, wenn 500 Leute ihren Kram auf einen Haufen werfen, seinen Kram dann wiederzufinden. Vor allem wenns dann noch in der Signalfarbe schwarz is.  :Big Grin:

----------


## medizininteressiert

> Stell ich mir toll vor, wenn 500 Leute ihren Kram auf einen Haufen werfen, seinen Kram dann wiederzufinden. Vor allem wenns dann noch in der Signalfarbe schwarz is.


besonders, wenn dann ein Handy meint einen auch noch anrufen zu wollen  ::-winky:

----------


## medilis2012

Noch jemand hier, der in Berlin schreibt? Mich wrde auch mal interessieren bis zu welchem DN eingeladen wurde. Bisher klang es ja so als wrden nur 1,0er, 1,1er und 1,2er schreiben ?!

----------


## Melina93

Wie detailliert lernt ihr die Glykolyse? Nur was es ist und welche Bedeutung es hat oder auch den ganzen biochemischen Ablauf?

----------


## medilis2012

Die ganze Atmungskette hab ich mir nur sehr oberflchlich angeschaut. Dafr reicht die Zeit leider nicht mehr. Ich hoffe also es werden nicht spezielle Enzyme etc. abgefragt.

----------


## Zetsuna

Also ich hab Glykolyse schon ziemlich ausfhrlich gemacht... wie du sagst den ganzen biochemischen Ablauf, inkl. beteiligter Enzyme...
Aber ich hab das Gefhl, dass das eigentlich zu detailliert ist  :bhh: 
Nur hatte ich kein Bio in der Oberstufe und wei nie, wo ich bei was Abstriche machen soll :-/

----------


## banani

Also ich habe in der Facebook Gruppe gelesen, dass in Berlin sogar noch jemand mit 1,7 dabei war ;) 

Also ich hatte Bio LK in der Oberstufe haben sowohl Glykolyse, als auch Citratzyklus nichtmal angesprochen.. Also bei der Glykolyse bekomme ich den Ablauf einigermaen hin.. Citratzyklus finde ich da noch schwieriger..

----------


## Melina93

Wir haben das in Bio nicht so ausfhrlich gemacht, nur was es ist, was entsteht und nichts mit diesen tausend Enzymen.

----------


## phil_will_es

Hi,
zwei kleine Fragen:
Hat jemand zufllig erfahren wie viele Studienpltze fr Berlin dieses Wintersemester ber das AdH vergeben werden? Letztes Jahr waren es ja laut hochschulstart 234, meint ihr die Anzahl bleibt exakt gleich oder werden es mehr oder sogar weniger?

Zweite Frage: Auf meiner Einladung fr Berlin steht der Test geht von 10 - 14 Uhr. Wei jemand wie lange die effektive Testzeit sein wird? Ich hab mich auf ca 80 Fragen in 120 Minuten eingestellt, aber wieso soll das Ganze dann 4 Stunden dauern?

Lg Phil

----------


## DonQ1

Zu Glykolyse, Citratzyklus, etc. hatten wir auch im Bio-LK nur ganz oberflchlich was gemacht. Ich wei was da passiert, kenne ein paar Enzyme und die Ablufe einigermaen, aber bis ins kleinste Detail bin ich da nicht gegangen. 

Was habt ihr eigentlich zu Evolution gelernt? Artbildungen? Entwicklung des Menschen? Phylogenetik? Oder was genau?

----------


## phil_will_es

Wie viel habt ihr so gelernt fr Gentechnik? Im Themenkatalog steht ja Gentechnik (*z.B.* PCR, Klonierung). Theoretisch knnten dann ja auch noch andere Methoden/Techniken aus der Gentechnik drankommen. Oder wie seht ihr das? Hab selber nur PCR und Klonierung bis jetzt angeschaut. Wei jemand, ob in vorangegangenen Jahren auch Fragen zu anderen Methoden, also nicht PCR und Klonierung drangekommen sind? LG Philipp

----------


## ErsinReal

Ja etwas mehr als 220, davon werden aber hchstens 10 kommen und 35 Pltze werden vergeben! Also wird der Schnitt sehr wahrscheinlich steigen...

----------


## medizininteressiert

> Zweite Frage: Auf meiner Einladung fr Berlin steht der Test geht von 10 - 14 Uhr. Wei jemand wie lange die effektive Testzeit sein wird? Ich hab mich auf ca 80 Fragen in 120 Minuten eingestellt, aber wieso soll das Ganze dann 4 Stunden dauern?


Bedenke dabei (Angaben sind jetzt rein fiktiv): Registrierung, Gaderobe, Einlass, bis alle ihren Platz haben, bis alle ihren Zettel haben, bis alle mal schreiben drfen, bis alle mal abgegeben haben, bis alle den Raum verlassen, Gaderobe, Ende. Kann sich also schon hinziehen und evtl. wird zur Universitt auch noch was gesagt zum Abschluss?

----------


## ErsinReal

> Ja etwas mehr als 220, davon werden aber hchstens 10 kommen und 35 Pltze werden vergeben! Also wird der Schnitt sehr wahrscheinlich steigen...


ich meine natrlich 170

----------


## Shakoor

Mal ne Frage, wie geht ihr vor mit dem bertragen der Kreuze auf den Antwortbogen oder generell mit dem Zeitmanagement? Man sollte ja am Ende Zeit frs bertragen einplanen aber da hab ich Angst, dass man sich zum Ende hin verguckt, in der Zeile verrutscht oder sonst was und in Zeitnot kommt x_x kann man nicht direkt beim kreuzen auch den Antwortbogen ausfllen oder davon eher abraten? ..

----------


## banani

Also zu Gentechnik hab ich mir einfach nochmal die Sachen angeschaut, die wir im Bio LK sonst noch gemacht haben.. z.B Gelelktrophorese ;)

Zu Evolution wusste ich auch nicht wirklich was gefragt ist.. vor allem weil es ja nur als Unterpunkt bei Genetik steht.. denke deshalb man sollte sich nur n groben berblick verschaffen ;)

Aber die Sachen von Bio habe ich eh nicht nochmal explizit gelernt.. wie gesagt ich hatte LK und dieses Jahr erst Abi gemacht. Habe zum Glck noch alles einigermaen im Kopf  :Smilie:

----------


## ErsinReal

Frage an die Zahnis!! Wie bereitet ihr euch auf mental Rotation vor??

----------


## phil_will_es

> ich meine natrlich 170


Wie kommst du jetzt auf 170? Kommt mir doch etwas zu wenig vor. "Laut dem Amtliches Mitteilungsblatt 115 vom 16.07.2013/Zulassungszahlensatzung der Charit  Universittsmedizin Berlin fr das Wintersemester 2013/14" sind es fr dieses WS 314. Fr das letzte WS waren es laut "Amtliches Mitteilungsblatt 096 vom 09.08.2012" nur 300 Studienpltze, laut hochschulstart wurden aber dann insgesamt deutlich mehr als 300 Studienpltze vergeben. (ca 234 AdH/ 52 Abiturbestenquote/ 76 via Wartesemester) Versteht jemand, wie diese Diskrepanz zu Stande kommt?
LG Philipp

----------


## Lamia134

Ich hab ein paar Rotationsteste gemacht. 
Aber ich denke so richtig vorbereiten kann man sich da nicht wirklich.

----------


## Gesocks

> Mal ne Frage, wie geht ihr vor mit dem bertragen der Kreuze auf den Antwortbogen oder generell mit dem Zeitmanagement? Man sollte ja am Ende Zeit frs bertragen einplanen aber da hab ich Angst, dass man sich zum Ende hin verguckt, in der Zeile verrutscht oder sonst was und in Zeitnot kommt x_x kann man nicht direkt beim kreuzen auch den Antwortbogen ausfllen oder davon eher abraten? ..


Wenn man eine Antwort gefunden hat, dann kann man sie auch direkt auf den Antwortbogen eintragen. Keine Ahnung, warum man damit warten sollte; eine unklare Frage kann man ja denoch zurckstellen.

Beim Antwort-bertragen an der Zeit zu scheitern ist jedenfalls einfach nur dmlich.

----------


## ErsinReal

Zahnmedizin! Letztes Jahr wurden in HH 220 Leute eingeladen. Davon sind nur ca. 150 zum Zahnmedizin Test erschienen. Also es ist davon auszugehen, dass viele Leute die Einladung nicht wahrnehmen.

----------


## Reno01

Wnsche euch allen viel Glck.  Morgen Nachmittag hat das Schrecken ein Ende  :hmmm...:

----------


## *milkakuh*

Ich wnsche uns allen viel Glck fr morgen! Bin mal gespannt, wie es bei mir so ganz ohne Vorbereitung luft.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## mr_brownie

Ich drcke euch allen fr morgen auch ganz fest die Daumen!  :hmmm...:

----------


## medijulia93

> Ich wnsche uns allen viel Glck fr morgen! Bin mal gespannt, wie es bei mir so ganz ohne Vorbereitung luft.


Was hast du fr einen Schnitt, wenn man fragen darf?!  :Smilie:

----------


## *milkakuh*

> Was hast du fr einen Schnitt, wenn man fragen darf?!


Ich hab eine 2,0. Habe einen Platz in Riga sicher und nichts gelernt, weil ich nchste Woche noch 3 mndliche Prfungen fr die Ausbildung habe. Die letzten Wochen hatte ich schon 3 schriftliche Prfungen und eine praktische Prfung, das hatte halt erstmal Prioritt. Dennoch werde ich morgen mein Glck versuchen  :Top:  Immerhin bin ich so ohne Druck absolut entspannt und berhaupt nicht aufgeregt!

----------


## medijulia93

> Ich hab eine 2,0. Habe einen Platz in Riga sicher und nichts gelernt, weil ich nchste Woche noch 3 mndliche Prfungen fr die Ausbildung habe. Die letzten Wochen hatte ich schon 3 schriftliche Prfungen und eine praktische Prfung, das hatte halt erstmal Prioritt. Dennoch werde ich morgen mein Glck versuchen  Immerhin bin ich so ohne Druck absolut entspannt und berhaupt nicht aufgeregt!



Okay, das ist natrlich ne ganz schne und entspannte Situation  :Smilie:  beneidenswert  :Smilie:

----------


## *milkakuh*

Es ist eindeutig zu frh  :Grinnnss!:  Mein ICE fhrt um 6  :Top:

----------


## Zetsuna

Ich fahr sogar nur paar S-Bahn-Haltestellen und hab aus Angst zu verschlafen 100 Wecker gestellt  :bhh: 
Naja, besser zu frh als zu spt kommen  :hmmm...:

----------


## *milkakuh*

Alles wenn das fr eine Zulassung reichen sollte msste ich unverschmt viel Rateglck haben  :Grinnnss!:  wie liefs bei euch? Bei mir im Raum in Magdeburg sah irgendwie niemand so richtig glcklich aus....

----------


## VdV

An alle Hamburger: jetzt schn Fragen rekonstruieren  :Big Grin: 

Fand den Test machbar, stellenweise auf dem Niveau des Selbsttests.. einige Fragen waren schon hinterhltig formuliert; z.B. die Intron-Frage, die ich zunchst richtig angekreuzt hatte, aber beim bertragen wegen starker Zweifel dann doch die falsche Antwort ausmalte.. bei solchen Fragen drfen einem natrlich keine Fehler unterlaufen.

Also wenns bei mir scheitert, dann wegen den Rechenaufgaben.. hab ich so im Gefhl :/

PS: Iwie fand ich die Frage, welcher Stoffwechselvorgang im Mitochondrium stattfinde, niedlich  :Smilie:  Ich meine, da lernt man so ein riesiges Themengebiet ab und dann das..

----------


## *milkakuh*

Ich fand die Frage mit der hnRNA doof, konnte damit nix anfangen. Hab jetzt gegoogelt, ist wohl die pr-mRNA - rgerlich.

----------


## Schluffi

Milkakuh in welchem Gebude warst du? Ich in 16  :Smilie: 
Ich fand den test sehr physiklastig und hatte damit leider auch die grten Probleme. Vor allem die Frage mit den Mnzen  :Big Grin: 
Bin trotzdem ganz zufrieden, weil ich mein bestes gegeben habe ;)
Hoffe natrlich, dass es zur Zulassung ausreicht bin aber nicht sehr optimistisch.

----------


## VdV

> Ich fand die Frage mit der hnRNA doof, konnte damit nix anfangen. Hab jetzt gegoogelt, ist wohl die pr-mRNA - rgerlich.


Ja, die war gemein  :Smilie: 
Um ehrlich zu sein, kann ich mich nicht daran erinnern, das mal in der Schule gelernt zu haben. Weit du noch, wie die Frage dazu lautete? Iwie, "wo befindet sich die hnRNA" oder so, kann das sein?

----------


## pippapo

> Milkakuh in welchem Gebude warst du? Ich in 16 
> Ich fand den test sehr physiklastig und hatte damit leider auch die grten Probleme. Vor allem die Frage mit den Mnzen 
> Bin trotzdem ganz zufrieden, weil ich mein bestes gegeben habe ;)
> Hoffe natrlich, dass es zur Zulassung ausreicht bin aber nicht sehr optimistisch.


Die Mnzen haben mich auch abgefuckt. Sorry fr die ausdrucksweise aber ein anderer ausdruck fllt mir dazu wirklich nicht ein!

----------


## pippapo

Ach den Buthanal fand ich auch ziemlich hinterhltig

----------


## Schubbe

Was waren denn das fr Mnzen? :P

----------


## *milkakuh*

Mnzen??? Daran kann ich mich auch nicht erinnern! Ja genau, die Frage war, wo sich hnRNA befindet, hab Zellkern natrlich von vorne herein ausgeschlossen  :bhh:  naja egal  :hmmm...:  Ich war im Haus 28. Bin immer noch auf dee Heimfahrt...

----------


## Zetsuna

@Milka: War auch im Haus 28, gehre also zu denen, die nicht glcklich geguckt haben  :bhh: 
Und msste auch Rateglck haben, damit das klappt, blde Physik da...

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Hat Haus 28 nicht 2 Hrsle?

----------


## gewetta

Die Mnzfrage:
2 Kupfermnzen, je 10g. Wie schnell mssen diese beschleunigt werden (?) um die Temperatur um 0,5K zu erhhen.

----------


## *milkakuh*

Ja, da gabs 2 unterschiedliche Testorte, ich war im Mikroskopiersaal und du?

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Dann gabs glaub ich 3 oder? DH,TH Mikrosaal?

Edit: ich war woanders....

----------


## Zetsuna

Ah, ich war im Theoretischen Hrsaal... das ist irgendwie an mir vorbei gegangen, dass es mehrere  da gab^^

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Oh ist ja sitztechnisch fast luxus, am beschissensten sitzT man im DH, ZH ist so mittelma und H10 auch eher hart...

----------


## *milkakuh*

Also mikroskopiersaal war sitztechnisch auch nicht so gut aber fr die 2 h okay. War halt nur etwas eng durch die Bildschirme und Mikroskope und irgendwie wusste keiner, wo das ganze Licht angeht, sodass es etwas dunkel war. aber alles auszuhalten ;) wei jemand wann letztes Jahr die Ergebnisse von der uni kamen?

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Wenn du den studienzettel/Studienteilnahme unterschrieben hast evtl morgen nachmittag/abend

----------


## *milkakuh*

Hui - das geht ja fix! Ja klar habe ich den Zettel unterschrieben! Wre wirklich schn, wenn wir so zeitnah bescheid wissen. So langsam msste ich mich ja auch mal richtig auf Riga einstellen, ein ewiges hin und her.  :Grinnnss!: 

@Coxy: Hatte ich heute schon im Mikrosaal in Verdacht, aber dann war das wohl jemand anderes  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## VdV

> Die Mnzfrage:
> 2 Kupfermnzen, je 10g. Wie schnell mssen diese beschleunigt werden (?) um die Temperatur um 0,5K zu erhhen.


Waren das Kupfermnzen? Ich erinnere mich zwar nicht mehr ganz genau, aber glaube, dass es "Kupferblcke" oder so waren..

----------


## arzt_im_dienst

sachtma, wie viel isomere hat denn bitte 2-amino-butansure?

ansonsten fand ich den test ein ganzes stck schwerer als den selbsttest, aber machbar. waren aber echt paar fangfragen dabei.

----------


## arzt_im_dienst

> Waren das Kupfermnzen? Ich erinnere mich zwar nicht mehr ganz genau, aber glaube, dass er "Kupferblcke" oder so waren..


die frage war auch echt komisch. habe die zum schluss gemacht. und mit der formel von der kinetischen energie kam echt was recht vernnftiges raus. musste man nur beachten, dass sich beide kupferstcke um die 3 grad erwrmen sollten.

----------


## pippapo

> sachtma, wie viel isomere hat denn bitte 2-amino-butansure?
> 
> ansonsten fand ich den test ein ganzes stck schwerer als den selbsttest, aber machbar. waren aber echt paar fangfragen dabei.


Bei mir hat die 2-amino-butansure 2 Isomere, wegen dem Butan  :Smilie:

----------


## Frokon

Die Mnzfrage da hing ich lange und wer wei vllt. habe ich sie auch falsch weil ich am Ende wegen der Zeit raten musste xD

Mhm ich glaub die ging so 

Eine Mnze hatte 10g und wurde beschleunigt und trifft auf die andere Mnze auch 10g. Am Ende erwrmen sich beide Mnze um 0,5K. Also musste man denk ich einsetzen:

0,5 * m1 * v^2 = m2 * c * delta T

und nach v auflsen

m1 = 10 g (weil nur eine Mnze beschleunigt wird) diese kinetische Energie wird in Wrme umgewandelt 
m2 = 20 g (weil beide Mnzen um jeweils 0,5 K erhht werden)

So oder so hnlich oder lieg ich doch komplett falsch?

----------


## Asnaebiss

Es wurde aber explizit nach STEREOisomeren gefragt. 
Und da hatte ich iwo im Hinterkopf, dass die Anzahl der Stereoisomere = 2^n is, wobei n fr asymetrische C-Atome steht, da warens in dem Fall 2. Deshalb glaub ich dass es 4 Isomere sind. ;)

----------


## luuuuu123

Also ich hab drei isomere gesagt! Rr, ss und meso! Ich glaube die Formel mit 2n bedeutet nur dass es maximal 4 sein knnen, mssen es aber nicht!

----------


## DonQ1

Was habt ihr zu den Aufgaben mit 

- dem Fadenpendel mit dem Gewicht

- der Feder die seitwrts und auf und ab bewegt wird 

- bei dem dominanten Erbgang, wo die Eltern iwie gesund sind, das Kind aber krank

- bei der mit der Ethanoloxidierung und CO2 

geantwortet?

----------


## Gesocks

-----

----------


## Jana1

Oh man diese Waterei macht mich kirre 😝

----------


## *milkakuh*

@Jana: Warst du in HH oder MD? Irgendwie kann ich gar nicht so recht glauben, dass die Ergebnisse heute schon kommen sollen...

----------


## LostLittleSoul

Angeblich sollen heute Abend oder bis morgen Mittag die Zulassungen und Einladungen fr Ham-Int rausgehen.... Zumindest was HH angeht... diese Warterei ist das schlimmste!

----------


## warumnicht

auf der Un Hamburg Seite steht
Versendung per e-mail am 15.8. als Dankeschn an die, die an der Umfrage teilgenommen haben

----------


## LostLittleSoul

Hab ich auch grad gesehen... *bibber*

----------


## Zetsuna

Die Leute aus Hamburg bekommen aber ja praktisch schon ne Zulassung von der Uni mit ihrem Ergebnis, oder? Whrend Magdeburg doch lediglich das Testergebnis mitteilt, man dann aber noch gar nicht wei, ob man drin ist, oder hab ich das jetzt falsch verstanden?

----------


## Jana1

Hamburg, und echt da steht 15. oh man mir wird schlecht  :Frown:  und ich muss jetzt zur sptschicht ... Handy muss heute in den Kasack .....

----------


## LostLittleSoul

Naja, nicht ganz... Ham Int wird ggf. heute schon verschickt:

"Die Einladungen zum HAM-Int in der Medizin werden voraussichtlich am 14./15. August per E-Mail verschickt."

----------


## phil_will_es

Hier einige rudimentr rekonstruierte Fragen mit meinen mutmalichen Antworten aus dem HamNat Berlin:

Achtung: Wall-of-Text

Bei manchem kann ich mich nur noch an einzelne Begriffe erinnern. Manche, die ich ganz einfach fand, hab ich auch direkt nach dem Ankreuzen wieder vergessen.
Wenn jemand Fehler sieht oder sich an genaue Angaben und Zahlenwerte erinnert, bitte ergnzen.

1) hchste Ox. Zahl von Vanadium in  VCl4 / (VO2)+ / (VO)2+ (oder so hnlich) war bei mir einmal +IV (wei nicht mehr wo.

2) Emulsion: flssig/flssig

3) bergnge: Sublimation: fest -> gas

4) hydrophil und hydrophob:  amphiphil (hab ich falsch, lcherlich einfach)

5) Oxidation sek. Alkohol -> Keton

6) Stereoisomere von Butanal oder Butansure oder sowas in die Richtung: -> 2 (sehr wahrscheinlich falsch)

7) Katalysatoren senken delta G (eventuell bilde ich mir auch ein, dass es diese Frage gab)

8) irgendeine Aufgabe "molare Konzentration": hab ich nicht hinbekommen, obwohl es bestimmt banal war.

9) Massenwirkungsgesetz: c(A) wird erhht/gesenkt, also sinkt/steigt Produkt c(B) und c(A): hab ich natrlich in der Panik falsch  :Smilie: 

10) Ionenbindung NaCl: Von wie vielen Chlorid-Ionen ist ein Natrium-Ion umgeben? -> 6

11) Molare Masse von Stickstoff in diesem greren aromatischen Molekl. M(C), M(H) und M(gesamtes Molekl) waren gegeben. Wei nicht mehr, was rauskam. War mir aber sehr sicher, dass es richtig war. Man musste nur die einzelnen Atome abzhlen. Kann sich jemand erinnern?

12) Reaktionsgeschwindigkeit: Aufgabe vergessen, aber es blieb irgendwas konstant bzw nichts hat sich dann verndert (Reaktionsgeschwindigkeit?)

13) ph-Aufgabe1: Zahlenwerte vergessen, Ergebnis war 100ml.

14) pH-Aufgabe2: Neutralisation HCl/NaOH: Hab zwar lange gerechnet, aber am Ende dann doch versagt: Bin mir nicht mehr sicher ob n= 10^2 mol oder n= 10^-2 mol. Wahrscheinlich falsch.

15) Puffer: Antwort war bei mir: irgendwas mit  "System aus schwacher" ...  :Smilie: 

16) Oxidationszahlen von Kohlenstoff in Benzol: meine Antwort -II, richtige Antwort -I

17)Kohlenstoff mit 4 tetraedischen Bindungspartnern: war bei mir ein Aromat mit einer Methylgruppe. Oder so hnlich. Hier war das einzige sp3-hybridisierte C-Atom. Kann das jemand besttigen?

18) HIV/AIDS: -> Retro-Viren

19) Mendel, rezzesive Vererbung, heterozygote Eltern: [Aa]x[Aa] -> Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass Kind erkrankt: 25%

20) Mendel: Zwei kranke Eltern, Wahrscheinlichkeit dass Kinder erkranken (irgendwas mit Zwilligen, wohl zur Verwirrung?) -> 100%

21) Evolution: Welche Evolutionsfaktoren sind erster Schritt fr Entstehung neuer Arten: Dachte zuerst an Migration, aber das ist genau genommen kein Evolutionsfaktor. Also hab ich dann Mutation genommen. Nochmal im Bio-Buch nachgeschlagen, knnte sogar stimmen.

22) Lebendes Fossil: Quastenflosser

23)Zellatmung: irgendwas mit Mitrochondrien: hab geschwankt bei der Antwort zw. Glykolyse und Citronensurezyklus. Glaube Citronensure war doch richtig, hab natrlich das falsche genommen.

24) Kondensator bzw Kapazitt irgendwelcher Nervenzellen. C war fr einen Quatratmeter gegeben, musste man dann auf einen Quadratmillimeter umrechnen. Bin mir sicher, dass ich es richtig habe, kam irgendwas mit mikro/10^-6 raus. 

25) Frage zur Endosymbiontentheorie: Ebensfalls vergessen. 

26) Was der genannten gehrt zu Mutation: Deletion (Chromosomenmutation)

27) genetischer Code: Warum mehr Aminosuren, als Codons? -> degenerierter Code

28) PCR: Was braucht man mindestens: Antwortoptionen vergessen, hab auch nur zwei ausschlieen knnen und dann geraten.

29) Frage mit hn-RNA. "hn-RNA" hab ich noch nie gelesen, musste raten.

30) Aufgabe zur Regenhhe: Hab glaub ich 8cm angekreuzt, aber Rechnung war unzureichend.

31) Akustik: Wie ndert sich die Lautstrke (dB), wenn man die Entfernung zur Schallquelle verdoppelt? Hat mich etwas berfordert, hab sowas trotz Physik-LK noch nie gerechnet, total versagt und dann 6 dB angekreuzt.

32) Fadenpendel: Beim Durchgang durch die Ruhelage ist Geschwindigkeit maximal, Rckstellkraft gleich Null. 

33) Feder: Wie ndert sich Periodendauer, wenn Masse erhht wird? Meine Antwort vergessen.

34) Federpendel wird mit Masse wird nach oben, unten und zur Seite ausgelenkt. Was geht leichter? Nach oben leichter als nach unten leichter als zur Seite.

35)Eine Masse1 (10g) wird beschleunigt, trifft auf Masse 2 (10g). Wie schnell muss m1 sein, damit beide Massen um 0,5K erwrmt werden? Gegeben: beide Massen aus Kupfer, spezifisch Wrmekapazitt von Kupfer.

Ansatz: Ekin (m1) = Q = c * (m1+m2) * delta T
            0,5 * m1 * v^2 = c * (m1 + m2) * delta T

Hat mich nicht auf eine der angegebenen Antworten gebracht, hab dann 7 m/s angekreuzt  :Smilie: 

35) Arbeit: hier kam irgendwann mal 60J raus. Kam mir auch richtig vor.

36) Gasgesetzt: [...] Auf wie viel Prozent ...blablabla? vergessen.

37) Stromkreis: Parallelschaltung von R1 = 1 Ohm mit R2= 2 Ohm. -> R ges = 0.67 Ohm.

38) Coulomb-Gesetzt:-> Coulomb-Kraft indirekt proportional zu dem Quadrat des Abstandes.

39) Kirchhoff I: -> Summe der Teilstrme im Knotenpunkt gleich Null.

40) elektrische Arbeit/Leistung: Hier musste man nur einmal P = U * I bzw P = W/t umstellen. Bin mir sicher, dass ich es richtig hab.

41) Reflexion: Lichtstrahl trifft senkrecht auf Plexiglasplatte (Luft/Plexiglas): -> Austritt ungebrochen. 

42) Ort-Zeit-Diagramm, aus dem man die Beschleunigung ablesen sollte. Abgebildet war eine Ursprungsgerade, daher konstante Geschwindigkeit -> Beschleunigung gleich Null.

43) Planares Molekl erkennen: Antwort war bei mir ein Alken. (Ethen?)

44) Elektronegativitt: F > N > O > C > K

45) elektromagnetische Wellen: Winkel zw. E-Feld-Vektor, B-Feld-Vektor und Ausbreitungsgeschwindigkeit: immer 90 (Rechtssystem)

46) 10cm^3 Krperflssigkeit werden auf 0,5L aufgemischt. Dann etwas entnommen und mit gleicher Menge Wasser gemischt. Gegeben war finale Konzentration eines Stoffes, ursprngliche Konzentration war gefragt (analog Selbsttest)

47) Ionenkonzentration in Lsung errechnen: analog Selbstest, wieder war ein Ion zweifach positiv geladen. 

48) Bezeichnung fr die Enden von Chromosomen: -> Telomere


Zusammenfassung: Physik fand ich meistens gut (Hatte ich auf LK-Niveau), Chemie ganz ok  (hatte ich nur Grundkursniveau) und Bio teilweise schwer, bzw. ich kannte einzelne Begriffe nicht. (hatte ich gar nicht in der Oberstufe  :Smilie:  )

Denke ich hab maximal 50-60% richtig. Plus die Zufallstreffer durch Raten. Kann aber nicht viel ausmachen.
Hab mit viele danach gefragt, wie sie es fanden. Antworten gingen von "schwer" bis "ok". Hab keinen gefunden, der es einfach fand.
LG Phil

----------


## Jose

Wow du hast Dir ja mal echt Mhe gegeben  :Smilie:  vielen Dank! Leider hab ich einige der Fragen nichtmal zu Gesicht bekommen  :Frown:  Das gute alte Zeitmanagement mal wieder...

----------


## bindert

hi an alle, die es hinter sich haben,
hab gestern den hamnat in berlin gemacht und fand den test wie erwarten ziemlich schwer, weil er sehr physiklastig war und ich in der oberstufe kein physik mehr hatte. chemie fand ich ok und bio relativ machbar.
in berlin bekommen wir die ergebnisse erst am 26.8.
bin schon ziemlich gespannt darauf.
ich hab gelesen, dass berlin ca 800 leute einldt. doch gestern waren nicht mal annhernd so viele leute nach meinm gefhl da

----------


## Frokon

Jawol ich freue mich irgendwie. Ich bin doch nicht der Einzige der teilweise stark geraten hat!

Kann es sein, dass das Niveau im Vgl. zum letzten Jahr gestiegen ist?

----------


## bindert

ich hatte zum schluss gar keine zeit mehr und hab dann irgendwann nur noch die kstchen ausgemalt in der hoffnung dass ich etwas glck habe 
ich fand die selbsttests etwas einfacher.

----------


## medijulia93

Das ist ja gut zu wissen, dass ich nicht die einzige war, die einiges Raten musste. 
Kann das Ergebnis berhaupt nicht einschtzen, fand den Test schon schwerer als den Selbsttest, aber den macht man ja auch in Ruhe Zuhause. 
In Hamburg, in dem Raum wo ich geschrieben habe, mussten noch Pltze gesucht werden, war ziemlich voll. Hoffentlich war das in den anderen Rumen nicht so  :Big Grin: 
Und es haben auch 2-3 Leute vor Ablauf der zeit abgegeben, eine/r glaube ich schon nach einer Stunde. 
Wrde mich mal interessieren, ob die einfach gar nichts konnten, oder es Super einfach fanden?!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Schubbe

> Wrde mich mal interessieren, ob die einfach gar nichts konnten, oder es Super einfach fanden?!


Vermutlich Letzteres ;)

Die Selbsttests sind ja auch beide in <30 Minuten locker zu "schaffen". MC Aufgaben haben sowieso immer die Tendenz dich irrezufhren, je lnger du darber nachdenkst.

----------


## fred57

> hi an alle, die es hinter sich haben,
> hab gestern den hamnat in berlin gemacht und fand den test wie erwarten ziemlich schwer, weil er sehr physiklastig war und ich in der oberstufe kein physik mehr hatte. chemie fand ich ok und bio relativ machbar.
> in berlin bekommen wir die ergebnisse erst am 26.8.
> bin schon ziemlich gespannt darauf.
> ich hab gelesen, dass berlin ca 800 leute einldt. doch gestern waren nicht mal annhernd so viele leute nach meinm gefhl da


bis zu welchem schnitt wurde in berlin denn eingeladen??

----------


## Jose

Ahhh! HH hat die Ham Int Einladungen schon rausgeschickt!!!

----------


## Jana1

Echt? Ich hab nichts

----------


## medijulia93

> Ahhh! HH hat die Ham Int Einladungen schon rausgeschickt!!!


Mist hab keine, also entweder Studienplatz oder voll verkackt -.-

----------


## LostLittleSoul

Ich bin beim Ham-Int dabei!

----------


## Jose

18.32 Uhr bekommen also wartet mal!
Genauer Platz steht da allerdings nicht, habe aber stark das Gefhl dass es seeeehr knapp war fr mich  :Big Grin:

----------


## LostLittleSoul

Kommen eh nochmal neu die Mails  :Big Grin:  Steht keine Uhrzeit drin :P

Mich wrde echt mal der genaue Rang interessieren

----------


## medizin93

Hey,

nachdem wir nun alle den gestrigen tag doch ganz gut berstanden haben, ist mir was aufgefallen. ich war in MD dabei und auf dem infoblatt, was man am Eingang bekommen hat stand, dass man pro richtig gelster Aufgabe einen Punkt bekommt. bisher dachte ich, dass man pro richtiger Antwort bei einem 80 fragen Test nur 59/80 punkte bekommt, also 0,7... das hat mich irgendwie verwirrt. trotzdem wnsche ich allen in Hamburg viel Glck beim ham-int und den MDlern natrlich auch noch einen strapazierfhigen Geduldsfaden! 

 :Smilie:

----------


## Bodyandsoul

> Ich bin beim Ham-Int dabei!


Bin auch dabei, fr mich heit das nochmal 600 km hin fahren  :Big Grin:  juhu
aber freu mich schon

----------


## medijulia93

> Bin auch dabei, fr mich heit das nochmal 600 km hin fahren  juhu
> aber freu mich schon


Wann kam deine Mail?
Werde gerade bekloppt hier  :Big Grin: 
Aber andere Mails auer int Einladungen sind noch nicht raus oder?

----------


## LostLittleSoul

Direktzulassungen fr HH sind auch raus!

----------


## VdV

Wei nicht was alle haben, fand den Test echt nicht schwer (sage das nicht, um "cool" zu wirken).. wrde einen Teil der Fragen auf dem Niveau des 1. Selbsttests anordnen, einen Teil auf dem Niveau des 2. und einen kleinen Teil etwas schwerer als die Aufgaben des 2. Das waren mMn. die Rechenaufgaben, und die auch nur, weil man nicht genug Zeit hatte, um nochmal nen Blick drauf zu werfen.

Habe einige Fragen, die eigentlich echt simpel waren (z.B. das mit den Introns), falsch beantwortet; meistens weil ich zwischen zwei Antwortmglichkeiten stand.. und bitterer ist, dass oft mein erstes Gefhl sogar die richtige Antwort war  :Frown: 
Bei sowas darf man dann eben nicht patzen, das sind verschenkte Punkte..

Mal schauen, was wird.. wre jedenfalls echt traurig, wenns nicht klappt, weil der Test wirklich machbar war, wenn man sicher ist in Naturwissenschaften.. ist meine Wahrnehmung und Ansicht, muss keiner teilen..

Werden die Einladungen zum Ham-Int alle gleichzeitig verschickt, oder hintereinander in bestimmten Zeitabstnden?

----------


## Asnaebiss

Abiturdurchschnittsnote: 1.7 (46 Pkt.)
Testergebnis HAM-Nat: 42.78 von 59 Punkten
Gesamtpunktzahl (HAM-Nat+Abi): 88.78 Punkte
Rangplatz HAM-Nat+Abi: 85

freuen wir uns, Ihnen mitteilen zu drfen, dass Sie eine Zulassung direkt ber den
HAM-Nat zum Studium der Medizin an unserer Fakutt erhalten werden. 

GEIL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## LostLittleSoul

Glckwunsch  :Big Grin:

----------


## bindert

> bis zu welchem schnitt wurde in berlin denn eingeladen??


Habe im Forum gelesen dass bis 1,7 eingeladen wurde.
Habe am testtag von vielen gehrt dass sie eine abinote von 1,3-1,5 hatten

----------


## medijulia93

Noch jemand hier, der noch gar keine Mail bekommen hat? 
Also aus HH?!

----------


## Jana1

Jaa... ich hatte eigentlich nen gutes gefhl.. und jetzt wei ich nicht ob ich noch Hoffung haben darf.. man so ne kaka

----------


## medijulia93

Ja geht mir genauso -.-
Wo in HH hast du geschrieben?

----------


## LostLittleSoul

Ohne euch die Hoffnungen nehmen zu wollen, aber soweit ich informiert bin, sind sowohl alle Einladungen als auch alle Zulassungen heute rausgeschickt worden. Die Rnge sollen morgen kommen.

----------


## VdV

Habe meine Mail, abgelehnt.. wat solls..

----------


## LostLittleSoul

Rang 120...

----------


## fred57

Magdeburg, gib Gas!!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## *milkakuh*

Hat jemand was von Magdeburg bekommen? Glckwunsch an alle, die eine Einladung zum HamInt oder eine Direktzulassung bekommen haben!

----------


## medizin93

@milkakuh
magdeburg verschickt die mails doch erst am Freitag oder Samstag. aber so, wie Ichs verstanden hab nur die gesamtpunktzahl und du bist so schlau, wie vorher. also sicher kann man sich nur mit dem bescheid von hss sein. 

wei einer von den magdeburgern, wie das mit den punkten abluft? also pro Antwort ein Punkt oder nur 0,7 oder so?

LG

----------


## Medizin13

wuhuhu herzlichen Glckwunsch an alle, die direkt angenommen wurden und die, die nun zum Ham-Int mssen...

----------


## Anti-MG

@Bodyandsoul

Woher kommst du denn,wenn ich fragen darf? Das mit den 600km kenne ich nmlich nur zu gut  :hmmm...: 
An alle anderen,die positive Post (in welcher Form auch immer) erhalten haben,herzlichen Glckwunsch!
An alle anderen :Big Grin: urchhalten und nicht verzweifeln!

----------


## lencheni

Mag vielleicht mal jemand vom Ham-Int. berichten, der das ganze schon mal mitgemacht hat?

Ebenfalls beste Glckwnsche an alle mit guten Nachrichten und 'Kopf hoch' an die anderen

----------


## sparta144

Also man hat ungefaehr 10 Stationen, wo man 5 minuten zeit hat i-welche Aufgaben zu loesen in form von kommunikativer Gespraech. Vor jeder Station 1 minute um den Fall zu lesen.

Es waren uebrigens bei uns die fast dieselben Stationen wie bei der Ukeseite beschrieben. Ich hab einfach zu jedem Fall mir aufgeschrieben, wie ich das meistern werde und hab das mit einem Freund geuebt. Also Gespraechsfuehrung ueben ueben ueben. Allerdings kann man nicht allzu viel was machen.

Also freundlich auftreten!! ::-winky:  ::-winky:

----------


## Anti-MG

ZB. Blickkontakt zu den Simulationspatienten halten, "aktives Zuhren", Patienten aussprechen lassen,Patienten in Entscheidung mit einbeziehen sind meiner Erfahrung nach Dinge,auf die geachtet wird....
Auerdem RUHE bewahren,auch wenn euch der Simulationspatient anschreit oder in Trnen ausbricht,RUHE ausstrahlen!

----------


## lina2013

Hallo an alle Hamburger!  :Smilie:  Gibt es von euch jemanden, der noch gar keine Rckmeldung bekommen hat? Ich habe bisher weder Zusage, Absage oder Rangplatz zugeschickt bekommen. Groe Hoffnungen mache ich mir ja nicht mehr, aber nachdem das ja anscheinend alles schon verschickt wurde, wunder ich mich schon langsam...
Die Einwilligungserklrung zu der Studie hatte ich auch abgegeben...

----------


## warumnicht

versteh ich nicht die ergebnisse sind doch wohl fertig
wrde mal anrufen

----------


## Bodyandsoul

> @Bodyandsoul
> 
> Woher kommst du denn,wenn ich fragen darf? Das mit den 600km kenne ich nmlich nur zu gut


Mittelfranken ^^ 60km von nrnberg entfernt  :Smilie:  soso kommst du auch von weiter her

----------


## med-trumerin

aaaaaah magdeburg hat sich gemeldet  :Big Grin: 

Testergebnis HAM-Nat:	 49 von 59 Punkten
Gesamtrangplatz:	 30 

ich flipp aus  :Woow:  eeeeeendlich
 wer ist noch dabei?  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## *milkakuh*

Herzlichen Glckwunsch! Bei mir hat's wie erwartet nicht gereicht  :Grinnnss!:  Riga ich komme!!!!  :Top:

----------


## jxjx

Rangplatz 62  :Smilie:  (Magdeburg)
da steht, dass eine Zulassung nicht garantiert werden kann, wegen Bestenqoute, Wartezeitquote,... aber alles unter Rang 100 ist doch eigentlich sicher oder !?

----------


## xixi95

49 von 59, schon eine starke Leistung. ich habe nur 39/59 (in HH).

----------


## FranzN

Ich hab in Magdeburg den Rang 955 von 700 mit einem Abitur von 2,3.. Wurde also nicht mal eingeladen..

----------


## med-trumerin

jaaa ist auf jeden fall sicher unter 100!! ich fass es nicht!! bin so happy  :Grinnnss!: 

@ xixi95: hab aber auch das zweite mal teilgenommen^^ letztes jahr in hamburg hatte ich auch 39 punkte und bin wegen dem HamInt berraschenderweise nicht genommen worden  :grrrr....: ..da ist eine Welt fr mich zusammengebrochen.. 
aber what doesn't kill you makes you stronger;) hab das ganze jahr ber fleiig gelernt und es hat sich ausgezahlt.. jeeeeej  :love: 

also nicht traurig sein an alle, die es nicht geschafft haben und blo nicht den Kopf hngen lassen!! Ihr schafft es nchstes Jahr!!

----------


## *milkakuh*

> Ich hab in Magdeburg den Rang 955 von 700 mit einem Abitur von 2,3.. Wurde also nicht mal eingeladen..


Habt ihr auch eine Mail bekommen?  :Smilie:

----------


## sparta144

Eine Frage an Mageburg spezialisten!!??

Letzes Jahr wurden trot der 105 Plaetze, Bewerber im nachrueckverfahren bis Rang 150 genommen.
Ist das dieses Jahr aehnlich, oder was meint ihr?? :dumdiddeldum...:  :dumdiddeldum...: 

Ein guter Freund von mir hat naemlich Rang 131.. weiss nicht ob das dieses Jahr auch so ist..  :Aufgepasst!:  :Aufgepasst!: . Nervenkitzel pur..

----------


## Schluffi

Erstmal Glckwunsch an diejenigen, die es geschafft haben  :Smilie: 
Ich bin leider nicht unter euch, nur rang 210  :Frown: 

Wie ist denn eure Gesamtpunkzahl, wenn ich fragen darf?

----------


## Der_Medicus

> Habt ihr auch eine Mail bekommen?


Ich hatte mich auch in MD beworben und mein Rangplatz war 737 mit einer DN von 2,1  :hmmm...:  Hab das heute per Ablehnungsbescheid im Briefkasten gehabt.

----------


## john-rostock

Hey . Ich bin jetzt auch hier. hab heute mein ergebnis. 85 Punkte Rang 92 in magdeburg. ich freue mich sehr so nette leute wie dienstag im studium zu treffen. feiert gut. freue mich auf euch!!! hoffe bin nicht der einzige aus mv da ^^

----------


## Nilani

> Ah, ich war im Theoretischen Hrsaal... das ist irgendwie an mir vorbei gegangen, dass es mehrere  da gab^^


Hihi, ich war auch da ... schon komisch, mal auf der "anderen/dunklen Seite" zu stehen  :Grinnnss!: 

Allen, die es geschafft haben, herzlichen Glckwunsch und natrlich vor allem viel Spa in MD

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Glckwunsch an die Neu-Magdeburger  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## john-rostock

> Glckwunsch an die Neu-Magdeburger


danke ::-winky:  ::-winky:

----------


## janals

> Hallo an alle Hamburger!  Gibt es von euch jemanden, der noch gar keine Rckmeldung bekommen hat? Ich habe bisher weder Zusage, Absage oder Rangplatz zugeschickt bekommen. Groe Hoffnungen mache ich mir ja nicht mehr, aber nachdem das ja anscheinend alles schon verschickt wurde, wunder ich mich schon langsam...
> Die Einwilligungserklrung zu der Studie hatte ich auch abgegeben...



Hast du mittlerweile was?
 :was ist das...?:

----------


## warumnicht

sind hier welche dabei, die den Ham Int schon gemacht haben?
Ich wrde nmlich gerne wissen, inwiefern man sich bei der Improvisation Dinge ausdenken darf, wie zum beispiel Krankheiten, wenn diese nicht schon im Thema vorgegeben sind? Nehme gerne alle Tipps entgegen  :Smilie:

----------


## Anti-MG

Ich glaube kaum,dass du in die Situation kommen wirst,dir Dinge auszudenken?Die vorgegebenen Aufgaben sind immer sehr klar formuliert (zumindest bei uns vor 3 Jahren), so dass du wissen wirst,was du konkret zu tun hast,es kommt nur auf das WIE sehr stark an.
Ein Beispiel von mir persnlich: Aufgabe war,einer Frau,die nach einer OP (oder so) glaubt,dass sie wieder laufen kann, zu sagen,dass das nicht der FAll sein wird. Sie wurde dann bei mir sehr hysterisch und fing an,mich zu beschmimpfen,dass ich lgen wrde etc. Es ging wohl sehr stark darum,ruhig zu bleiben, die Situation einerseits einfhlsam,aber andererseits auch mit dem ntigen Abstand zu meistern. WAS du ihr genau gesagt hast,war glaube ich nicht sooo wichtig (selbstverstndlich sollte man nicht irgendeinen falschen Mll erzhlen..),es ging wohl eher um das WIE....

Ich drcke allen HAM Intlern die Daumen!!!

----------


## warumnicht

vielen Dank das hilft mir schon weiter
bin im Moment sehr aufgeregt

----------


## Jo175

> Hey . Ich bin jetzt auch hier. hab heute mein ergebnis. 85 Punkte Rang 92 in magdeburg. ich freue mich sehr so nette leute wie dienstag im studium zu treffen. feiert gut. freue mich auf euch!!! hoffe bin nicht der einzige aus mv da ^^


hab mit 89 Pkt Rang 57 in MD  :Grinnnss!: 
Wollte dir gerade mal eine private Nachricht schicken, aber das geht nicht! Willst du keine Nachrichten oder hast du nur vergessen umzustellen?^^ Ich hoffe zweiteres  :hmmm...:

----------


## jxjx

an die, die in Magdeburg auch einen Gesamtrangplatz unter 100 haben:

geht ihr jetzt sicher von einer Zulassung in Magdeburg aus ? Also sucht schon Zimmer, usw...?
Weil ja in der Mail stand, dass sie es nicht garantieren knnen und die Zulassung von hochschulstart.de erst Anfang September kommt.

----------


## Jo175

Bin mir auch nicht sicher, htte eine Ausbildung im Sept. angefangen und wei nicht, ob ich jetzt schon kndigen soll, weil es ja noch nicht "offiziell" ist. 
Aber eig msste es sicher sein, es sei denn die haben sich aus versehen verschrieben, was unwahrscheinlich ist.

Jemand aus dem letzten Jahr da, der was dazu sagen kann?

----------


## sparta144

letztes Jahr halt wie gesagt bis uber Rangplatz 150. wuerde auch gerne mal wissen wies dies Jahr in M. ausschaut :/

----------


## kiggg455

Also ich verstehe das in M. nicht so genau... auf der HP steht, letztes Jahr wurden 25 direkt zugelassen nach Abinote (ohne Bercksichtigung des HAM-NAT). Dann 110 nach Abi + HAM-NAT. Und dann nochmal 15 im Nachrckverfahren.

Das heit doch dann eigentlich, es wurde im Nachrckverfahren bis Rang 125 zugelassen oder mach ich nen Denkfehler? Ist fr mich relativ wichtig, da ich Rang 127 habe und irgendwie gerne ne Prognose htte :P

@sparta144: wo hast du denn die Infos mit den Rangpltzen her?

----------


## fred57

Also eine Freundin von mir studiert im 3 semester und sagte mir, dass letztes jahr alle bis 140/150 gesamtrang zugelassen wurden! 
da es in mD dieses jahr genausoviel studienpltze wie letztes jahr gibt (191) , sollte das also auch in diesem jahr wieder der fall sein!

----------


## kiggg455

ach interessant! Weit du auch zufllig, bis wohin im Hauptverfahren zugelassen wurden?

----------


## eudaimonia

Hallo ihr Lieben,
ich htte auch noch ein paar Fragen zum HAM-Int und wre dankbar, wenn jemand eine Antwort darauf htte. Es sind ein paar also schiee ich einfach mal los.  :Smilie: 

- Bekommt man nach dem HAM-Int auch so bald wie nach dem HAM-Nat ein definitives Ergebnis, ob man zugelassen ist, oder nicht ? Bzw, muss ich auf den Brief von Hochschulstart warten ?

- Kann man sich - abgesehen vom Durchgehen der Beispielfragen - irgendwie vorbereiten ?

- Wird erwartet, dass man in der kurzen Zeit, die man fr die Aufgaben hat, tatschlich mit dem Gesprch fertig wird ?

- Wird ein bestimmter Dresscode erwartet ?

- Darf man Situationen umstellen bzw sagen, dass man sowieso ganz anders als im Szenario vorgegeben herangegangen wre ? ( Ich denke dabei an die Beispiel-Aufgabe mit dem Lehrer, der eine Schlerin blogestellt hat. Eher htte ich meine Mitschlerin dabei untersttzt, die Situation zu klren, anstatt fr sie vorzugehen und die Sache zu diskutieren. )

Das waren jetzt ein paar Fragen. Mir fallen bestimmt noch welche ein. Sollte das so sein, schreib ich sie hier rein.  :Smilie: 

Danke schonmal fr euere Hilfe ! ;)

----------


## Anti-MG

@eudaimonia
-Das Ergebnis kommt ebenfalls recht zgig per Mail
-Vorbereiten so direkt nicht wirklich...Sei du selbst und versuche, dich wirklich in die Situationen reinzuversetzen,dann passt das schon
-Ein Dresscode wird nicht erwartet,ordentliche Jeans/Hose+ Bluse/Hemd o.. hatten die meisten an
-Ich persnlich glaube nicht,dass bewertet wird,ob du fertig geworden bist,aber natrlich amcht es einen runderen Gesamteindruck,wenn du die vorgebenene Situation in der Zeit lsen bzw. voranbringen konnest
Mit Situationen umstellen wre ich vorsichtig.Ich glaube persnlich,dass schon erwartet wird,dass man wirklich auf DIE Situation eingeht und das ist ja dann auch die Bewertungsgrundlage...Ich wrde eher nicht die Zeit damit verbringen,SItuationen umzustellen....

Viel Erfolg!

----------


## Konaza

Ich will den Test nchstes Jahr machen.
Bleiben die Themen immer gleich? (http://www.uke.de/studierende/downlo...ertest_UKE.pdf) 

Und kann mir jemand Bcher empfehlen? Ich habe Angst, die Themen zu intensiv zu lernen und mich nicht auf das wesentlich konzentrieren zu knnen. Chemie habe ich seit der 10.Klasse nicht mehr gehabt...da habe ich bestimmt enorme Wissenslcken >.<

----------


## VdV

> Ich will den Test nchstes Jahr machen.
> Bleiben die Themen immer gleich? (http://www.uke.de/studierende/downlo...ertest_UKE.pdf) 
> 
> Und kann mir jemand Bcher empfehlen? Ich habe Angst, die Themen zu intensiv zu lernen und mich nicht auf das wesentlich konzentrieren zu knnen. Chemie habe ich seit der 10.Klasse nicht mehr gehabt...da habe ich bestimmt enorme Wissenslcken >.<


Es kamen erst fr dieses Jahr einige Themen neu dazu. Denke eher nicht, dass sich das nochmal ndert, aber zur Sicherheit kannst du denen ja mal ne Mail schreiben  :Smilie:

----------


## Asnaebiss

Ne die Themen bleiben nich gleich.
Siehe der Themenkatalog von diesem Jahr:
http://www.uke.de/studierende/downlo...M-Nat_2013.pdf

----------


## Konaza

Und wann kann man wissen, welche Themen fr 2014 relevant sind? :/

----------


## Sena1990

Hallo Leute,

weiss jemand euch ob es im letzten Jahr die Selben Fragen wie auf der Homepage waren???

----------


## Asnaebiss

Lern einfach das was in dem Katalog fr dieses Jahr steht.
Wenn da noch was zu kommt, is ja kein Ding und wenn was weggelassen wird, schadet es sicher nicht "zuviel" gelernt zu haben. Zumal noch 1 Jahr Zeit bis dahin ist. Denke aber, dass da wenn, nicht viel weggelassen wird.

----------


## VdV

> Und wann kann man wissen, welche Themen fr 2014 relevant sind? :/


Geh einfach davon aus, dass alle Themen relevant sind und fang jetzt schon an zu lernen  :Smilie: 
Spreche aus Erfahrung und ist ein gut gemeinter Rat; 1 Jahr mag bertrieben klingen, aber am Ende kannst du nicht sagen, du httest zu wenig getan und es bleibt dir immer genug Zeit, um nochmal bei dem einen oder anderen Thema nachzuhaken.

Und wegen der Themen: Schreib denen einfach ne Mail; die Antwort kommt recht schnell und sind alle nett, da beit keiner..

----------


## lencheni

@sparta144 und Anti-MG
dankeschn!  :Smilie:

----------


## Anti-MG

allen ham-intlern viiiiiiiiiiiiiel erfolg morgen!wir sehen uns dann (davon gehe ich mal fest 
aus) ab oktober in hamburg  :hmmm...:

----------


## Sena1990

> allen ham-intlern viiiiiiiiiiiiiel erfolg morgen!wir sehen uns dann (davon gehe ich mal fest 
> aus) ab oktober in hamburg


Kannst du noch was ganz wichtiges uns auf den Weg geben?

----------


## xixi95

viel Erfolge alle Ham Intler!!!!

----------


## Anti-MG

@Senna1990 Sorry,zu spt gelesen...
Ich hoffe,es lief gut bei euch allen und ihr habt bald ne positive Email in eurem Postkasten!

----------


## LostLittleSoul

Ich habs hinter mir und ich fand es berraschend gut  :Big Grin:  
Es war viel... anspruchsvoll, aber hat sauviel Spa gemacht  :Grinnnss!:  
Nur das Warten nervt jetzt richtig!!!

----------


## xixi95

es ist schon berraschend, dass so viele 1.1er und 1.2er die direkt Zulassung nicht geschafft. 


HAM-Int Teilnehmer

6002;6004;6008;6014;6026;6032;6034;6047;6048;6051;  6064;6070

6075;6078;6079;6083;6085;6086;6087;6088;6096;6097;  6099;6103

6106;6107;6110;6111;6112;6115;6116;6118;6126;6131;  6136;6138

6142;6144;6146;6149;6159;6168;6169;6176;6185;6187;  6189;6191

6196;6200;6202;6203;6208;6217;6218;6220;6222;6225;  6227;6230

6231;6233;6237;6238;6242;6245;6248;6250;6257;6258;  6259;6260

6267;6276;6281;6285;6301;6306;6307;6309;6313;6318;  6319;6320

6328;6338;6345;6356;6361;6363;6369;6379;6381;6382;  6386;6389

6391;6394;6405;6410;6414;6431;6436;6444;6450;6458;  6477;6478

6480;6482;6484;6485;6489;6490;6491;6492;6497;6506;  6508;6518

6523;6528;6542;6552;6554;6556;6559;6565;6568;6569;  6572;6575

6579;6602;6639;6648;6657;6664;6667;6674;6677;6682;  6683;6687

6695;6701;6717;6736;6750;6751;6758;6759;6765;6768;  6777;6790

6794;6797;6843;6860;6885;6898;6905;6913;6914;6920;  6923;6926

6933;6940;6942;6944;6948;6954;6969;6970;6978;7012;  7013;7017

7019;7020;7027;7031;7057;7059;7061;7075;7077;7078;  7100;7107

7130;7143;7163;7173;7174;7195;7197;7247


http://www.uke.de/studierende/index_...ndex_93302.php

----------


## LostLittleSoul

Wenn Du im Abi keine Naturwissenschaften hattest ist es halt nicht so einfach. Der Test ist nunmal nicht ohne, selbst mit intensiver Vorbereitung
Ich bin auch knapp vorbei geschliddert mit 1,3

----------


## warumnicht

Glaube, dass sich in HH nicht ganz soviele 1,1 bis 1,3 bewerben, da sie an einigen anderen Unis noch Pltze ohne Prfung bekommen
bestimmt sind berdurchschnittlich viele mit 1,4 bis 1,9 dabei, weil die sich einige Chancen fr eien Platz ausrechnen

----------


## phil_will_es

Hi wei jemand genaueres zum Versand der Testergebnisse bzw. Rangpltze fr Berlin? In der Facebook-Gruppe schrieb jemand, dass das am 26.08 luft. Der Mensch vom HamNat hat ja am Ende des Testes gesagt "in 14 Tagen" also das wre ja dann der 27.08. Und auf dem Infoblatt "Termine / Einschreibung Wintersemester 2013/14" von der Charit steht der 3. September als Termin.

----------


## bjomu

Also, auf dem Merkblatt stand ab 26.08, das hat bei uns auch im Raum der Prfer gesagt. Aber ab kann ja vieles heien, gehe jedoch davon aus, dass wir am 26. (per email) Bescheid bekommen. Und so wie ich es verstanden habe wird uns dann unser Rangplatz mitgeteilt. Am dritten September werden dann unsere Zulassungen mit Immatrikulationsanleitung verschickt. Wenn ich mal so optimistisch sein darf. Finde es ehrlich gesagt doof, dass die Hamburger und Magdeburge zumindest schon ihre Rangpltze haben und wir nicht. Naja, Berlin eben...

----------


## Bodyandsoul

Frage, hab gerade das ergebnis von hamburg bekommen
Da steht: Rangplatz (abi-ham-nat-ham-int):182  -> heit, dass ich bin von den 200 beim Ham-int der 182 oder insgesammt 182  :Big Grin:  bin grad verwirrt oder ich mich freuen soll oder enttuscht sein soll  :Big Grin:

----------


## bugger

> Frage, hab gerade das ergebnis von hamburg bekommen
> Da steht: Rangplatz (abi-ham-nat-ham-int):182  -> heit, dass ich bin von den 200 beim Ham-int der 182 oder insgesammt 182  bin grad verwirrt oder ich mich freuen soll oder enttuscht sein soll


Du kannst dich freuen, es werden Gesamtrnge gebildet, man sieht sich im Oktober ;)

----------


## Anti-MG

und sonst so?ergebnisse aus hamburg??

----------


## LostLittleSoul

Rang 152 nach Ham-Int  :Big Grin:

----------


## Anti-MG

glckwunsch!

----------


## Bodyandsoul

> Du kannst dich freuen, es werden Gesamtrnge gebildet, man sieht sich im Oktober ;)


yes,  freu mich so   :Smilie:  dann geht es jetzt an die Wohnungssuche  :Smilie: )

----------


## ErsinReal

Wie siehts bei den Zahnis in HH aus???
Rang 8 mit 125 Pkt!
Come at me, UKE!

----------


## sandra1233

Habe Rang 32 in Hamburg fr Zahnmedizin ! Msste doch eigentlich auch eine direkte Zulassung sein oder ? Es werden ja ca 35 Pltze ber das AdH vergeben

----------


## phil_will_es

Sehr aufschlussreich, dass man in Hamburg in der Lage ist deutlich schneller 2 verschiedene Tests auszuwerten als Berlin fr einen einzigen braucht. Vielleicht htte ich auch direkt nach Hamburg gehen sollen  :Smilie:

----------


## bindert

Mich nervt es auch, dass die Charit so lange braucht um den Test auszuwerten. In Hamburg und Magdeburg ging es wesentlicher zgiger. 
Naja hoffe trotzdem, dass das lange Warte sich auszahlt.

----------


## Amygdala88

Glckwunsch an alle, die es in Hamburg geschafft haben! Euch erwartet ein absolut tolles Studium  :Top: 

@ bugger: Deine Beschreibung von unserem Modellstudiengang (Feb./Mrz in diesem Thread) hat mich ja sehr neugierig gemacht.. Ich selbst habe ab Oktober den letzten klinischen Block und bin ab Dezember scheinfrei :Kaffee:  Da ich leider bisher total wenig vom Modellstudiengang gehrt habe, wrde mich sehr interessieren, wie genau in den ersten Semestern die klinisch-praktische Vernetzung aussieht. Gibt es bei Euch richtige UAKs/Blockpraktika?

----------


## john-rostock

Ergebnis Auswahlverfahren 2013

Von den 696 durch die Stiftung fr Hochschulstart nach Abiturdurchschnittsnote vorausgewhlten Bewerber/innen mit Ortsprferenz 1 (NC=2,0) wurden in der ersten Stufe des Auswahlverfahrens (AdH1) 25 Direktzulassungen nach Abiturdurchschnittsnote vergeben und 671 Bewerber/innen zum Auswahltest am 13.08.13 eingeladen. Dabei wurde die Abiturdurchschnittsnote anhand einer linearen Skala mit 60 Punkten (Note 1,0) bis 0 Punkte (Note 4,0) bewertet. Das Ergebnis des HAM-Nat wurde mit bis zu 59 Punkten bewertet. Die Bewerber/innen bis Gesamtrangplatz 105 erhalten eine Zulassung. Der Grenzwert liegt bei 83 Gesamt-Punkten. Voraussichtlich werden darber hinaus noch Pltze im Nachrckverfahren vergeben.

 Zum Wintersemester 2013/14 hatten Bewerber mit einer Abiturdurchschnittsnote bis 2,0 und hervorragenden Testergebnissen eine Zulassungschance.

yeah 85 P =)

----------


## ErsinReal

Ja, du musst davon ausgehen, dass du im Oktober anfngst. 1-35 sollten alle reinkommen. Wv Pkt. Hast du denn?

----------


## sandra1233

Habe 111 Punkte  :Smilie:

----------


## LeonieLuise

Schon jemand was von der Charit gehrt? :/

----------


## LaraMarie1608

Nein ich warte hier auch noch auf ne e Mail  :Frown:

----------


## bindert

ich hab auch noch keine mail bekommen. Ich schtze, dass wir die Ergebnisse nachmittags zugeschickt bekommen.

----------


## JJSmall

Hat jemand das "Magdeburger Gesamtrangplatz hin und her" (ich nenne es mal so) begriffen? Auf der Hompage heit es 2012 haben die 110 + 15 hchsten Gesamtpunktzahlen eine Zulassung bekommen: (http://www.med.uni-magdeburg.de/Stud...hren+2012.html)

In den Foren von 2012 und in dieser Auswertung sind es auf einmal 150 --> http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j&...51156542,d.Yms

Ich wei man kann auch einfach abwarten, ob man ne Zulassung bekommt, aber da es noch ne gefhlte Ewigkeit dauert, vertreibe ich mir die Zeit ein bisschen damit, meine Chancen auszurechnen (Rangplatz 134 in MD)  :Smilie:

----------


## bjomu

Ich fass es nicht.
Ich habe gerade eine Email von der Charit bekommen, in der steht, dass meine Ergebnisse als Anhang zu finden sind. Was befindet sich im Anhang? Die gleiche Einladung zum HamNat, die ich schon am 08. August bekommen habe als Kopie.
Ich dreh bald durch...

----------


## Konaza

> Geh einfach davon aus, dass alle Themen relevant sind und fang jetzt schon an zu lernen 
> Spreche aus Erfahrung und ist ein gut gemeinter Rat; 1 Jahr mag bertrieben klingen, aber am Ende kannst du nicht sagen, du httest zu wenig getan und es bleibt dir immer genug Zeit, um nochmal bei dem einen oder anderen Thema nachzuhaken.
> 
> Und wegen der Themen: Schreib denen einfach ne Mail; die Antwort kommt recht schnell und sind alle nett, da beit keiner..


Danke fr deine Antwort! Ich habe die Uni eben eine Mail geschrieben  :Smilie:

----------


## phil_will_es

> Ich fass es nicht.
> Ich habe gerade eine Email von der Charit bekommen, in der steht, dass meine Ergebnisse als Anhang zu finden sind. Was befindet sich im Anhang? Die gleiche Einladung zum HamNat, die ich schon am 08. August bekommen habe als Kopie.
> Ich dreh bald durch...


Sieht so aus als htten alle nur die Einladung bekommen anstatt der Ergebnisse.

----------


## bindert

Mir blieb das Herz stehen als ich die Mail bekomme habe ... Und dann schicken sie mir nochmal die einladung

----------


## LeonieLuise

Hab gar keine mail bekommen..

----------


## CarolinAlbr94

Ich glaube, die meisten haben so eine "falsche" Mail bekommen und versuchen vor allem jetzt bei der charit anzurufen - ich komme nmlich nicht durch..

----------


## LostLittleSoul

Aus FB wei ich, dass schon neue Mails verschickt wurden

----------


## CarolinAlbr94

Wie heit denn bei FB die Seite?

----------


## chroll12

Habe auch noch keine Email bekommen.

----------


## phil_will_es

> Wie heit denn bei FB die Seite?


https://www.facebook.com/groups/292105260924835/

----------


## phil_will_es

Facebook-Gruppe fr alle Glcklichen in Berlin: https://www.facebook.com/groups/670055479690680/
lg Philipp

----------


## Pentium

Bekommt man die Zulassungen fr Berlin jetzt am 3. Sept oder am 24.sept?

----------


## Sena1990

Hallo ihr lieben,

weiss vltt einer wo euch aus Erfahrung wie das mit dem Studienplatztausch an der Hamburg uni ist?
Und wie ist es mit Anrechnungen von Leistunegn aus anderen Studiengngen?
Wre fr eine Antwort sehr dankbar!
Lg Sena

----------


## bugger

Anrechnung kannst du fast komplett knicken. Im Modellstudiengang gibt es keine Scheine mehr, ich kenne Leute mit einem Master in Biologie oder Bachelor in Biochemie, aber ich kenne keinem, dem irgendeine Prfung (oder Teile von ihr) erlassen wurden, allenfalls mal ein Praktikum

----------


## Marita Nicaragita

mit tausch zum 1. semester ist es laut website kein problem. danach geht das dann nicht mehr.
ich habe das gleiche "problem" (egal eigentlich, hauptsache MEDIZIN!!! :Smilie:  ), habe zwei semester zahnmedizin studiert. in regelstudiengngen wrde mir da einiges anerkannt, aber in hamburg wohl eher nicht..

----------


## DrAcula

Hat jemand was aus Ulm gehrt? Das kann doch nicht sein, dass niemand von dem Leuten mit Ulm als OP1 bei HSS angerufen hat  :was ist das...?:

----------


## kiggg455

Hey, es ist ja so, dass man fr die OP1 am 03. September Bescheid bekommt (allerdings nur Zusagen) und fr alle anderen Hochschulen des Hauptverfahrens am 24. September. Aber diese Ergebnisse des 03.09. sind fr sehr viele Personen ja relativ wertlos....

Hochschulstart verffentlicht doch am 03. September die Ergebnisse der Stufe 1, also die Auswahlgrenzen des Verfahrens derjenigen, die in OP1 zugelassen werden konnten im AdH. Aber daraus lsst sich kein NC fr die weiteren OPs ableiten, oder?

Beispiel: Ich lese am 03. September, in Mnchen sei der NC 1,2. Wenn ich jetzt Mnchen nicht auf OP1 habe, kriege ich noch keine Nachricht. Und wenn ich z.B. eine 1,1 habe, kann ich auch nicht sicher sagen, ob ich zugelassen werde oder nicht, denn ich konkurriere ja am 24. September mit allen Leuten der 2. Stufe um die Studienpltze. Das ist also eine ganz separate Vergabe, oder?
Das heit, Smtliche NCs der Vergabe am 03.09. sind fr alle meine OPs von 2-6 komplett uninteressant, richtig?

----------

